# Hanau: Mountainbiketouren mit Google und Co



## Google (27. März 2008)

Hallo allerseits

*Warum dieser Thread? *Ganz einfach: Ab sofort werde ich über alle meine geplanten Touren in diesem Thread informieren. Ihr seid herzlich willkommen und dazu eingeladen an meinen Touren teil zu nehmen  

*Warum Google und "Co" ?
*
*"Co" seid IHR ! *Hier können alle, ob Anfänger oder regelmäßig Fahrende, ob jung oder alt, aus dem Raum Hanau und Umgebung Tourenvorschläge posten oder sich auch einfach nur dazu anmelden. Förderlich ist es , wenn man zum Tourenvorschlag auch einen Eintrag ins *Last-Minute-Biking* macht.

Hast Du Fragen zur Tour, zum Schwierigkeitsgrad, bist Du unsicher wegen Deiner Fitness? Fragen kostet nichts  

Wenn Du Interesse an weiteren Touren in Deinem näheren Umkreis hast, dann schau auch mal bei den *Eisbären 
* rein wo ich aktiv dabei bin  

*Noch eine Bitte:* Im Thread soll es hauptsächlich um  das Verabreden von gemeinsamen Mountainbiketouren gehen. Ein bisserl Mist posten ist immer mal ganz nett, mach ich auch gerne  Aber bitte in Maßen, dass der Thread das bleibt was er sein soll  

Grüße Google


----------



## Google (27. März 2008)

Ein bisserl Werbung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (27. März 2008)

.....Und natürlich mein erstes Tourenangebot für den kommenden Samstag:

*MEGATRAILTOUR​*
Ich freue mich auf JEDEN Mitfahrer  

Bis denne

Google


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (27. März 2008)

Google schrieb:


> .....Und natürlich mein erstes Tourenangebot für den kommenden Samstag:
> 
> *MEGATRAILTOUR​*
> Ich freue mich auf JEDEN Mitfahrer
> ...



Hallo Google,
werde mal sehen ob mein Schätzchen vom Günther eintrifft . Muss aber auch mal gucken ob ich fahren kann da ich vorgestern, bei dem Schnee Morgens zur Arbeit mich aufs Mau* gepackt habe und mir meine Rippen und Knie geprällt habe. Werde, wenn ich mitfahre mich bei dir im LMB anmelden...
Hört sich jedenfalls interessant an...


----------



## Google (27. März 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Hallo Google,
> werde mal sehen ob mein Schätzchen vom Günther eintrifft


 Soll ich Druck machen?  



SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Muss aber auch mal gucken ob ich fahren kann da ich vorgestern, bei dem Schnee Morgens zur Arbeit mich aufs Mau* gepackt habe und mir meine Rippen und Knie geprällt habe. Werde, wenn ich mitfahre mich bei dir im LMB anmelden...
> Hört sich jedenfalls interessant an...


 Habs schon gelesen. Ich hoffe es tut nicht so arg weh und Du kannst dabei sein


----------



## x-rossi (28. März 2008)

jau,

jetzt habe ich mich mal durchgerungen und ins lmb eingetragen.

mit welchen bodenverhältnissen rechnest du, google? schlamm ist mir ja generell egal, ich würde nur gerne wissen, ob ich mir ein wenig mehr profil (swampthing)  für tiefe böden und schmierige anstiege oder weniger profil (ignitor) für 0815-verhältnisse aufziehen sollte.

gruß
rossi


----------



## Google (28. März 2008)

@[email protected] Da wir Hochzus im großen und ganzem eher gut befestigte Wege fahren, sind Schlechtwetterreifen m.E. nicht notwendig. Ein guter Allrounder mit guter Seitenprofilierung reicht aus.

Schön das Du dabei bist. Bist Du schon in der Gegend rumgefahren? Wenn nicht, dann freue ich mich Dir ein paar neue sachen zeigen zu können.

Ach...und hochzus sammer wirklich gemütlich  Ich hab nämlich auch ziemlichen Trainingsrückstand.

Grüße

Google


----------



## x-rossi (28. März 2008)

kein thema, weniger ist mehr   . auch wenn wir gemütlich machen, machen wir dennoch kilometer  

ich würde gerne noch wissen, ob der bienenstich auf ungefähr der hälfte der tour einverleibt wird und ob ich meine verpflegung zuhause lassen kann? wie du siehst - alles neu für mich!

@ fstbike: und wie kommst du als rumpenheimer zum druckhaus? am main entlang? mit der s-bahn? da könnte man sich ja absprechen, wenns am main entlang ginge. da wär ich dabei.

ab fähre bis druckhaus sinds gute 25 minuten.


----------



## Google (28. März 2008)

Das Naturfreundehaus ist erst ab 14:00 Uhr geöffnet. Kurz darauf wollte ich eigentlich schon pausieren, wir sind ja dann schon 3,5 Stunden + auf dem Bike unterwegs. Ich denke die Info reicht für Deine Entscheidung ob Du Deine Tupperschüsselchen mitnehmen mußt  

Ob fstbike hier reinschaut, bzw. wo wir ihn treffen werden, weiß ich auch nicht. Er hatte sich just nach dem LMB-Eintrag angemeldet. Da hatte ich noch nicht den Hinweis auf diesen Thread im LMB gemacht.

Wenn er sich nicht meldet, lassen wir uns halt überraschen wo er zusteigt.


----------



## x-rossi (28. März 2008)

ok, bin im bilde. bis dann.


----------



## theobviousfaker (29. März 2008)

Hey x-rossi, wir können uns aber gerne absprechen  Bis Rumpenheim sinds von mir aus ... ich sag mal 15 Minuten. Fahrtzeiten kann ich nur gut schätzen mit Slicks, mit meinen Stollen brauch ich da länger  
Ach du lieber Mist, das erinnert mich dran das ich noch mein Rad ein wenig putzen muss, wenigstens den Antrieb und den Sattel (ja der ist auch von oben völlig eingesaut, mehr braun als schwarz). Meine Güte muss ich da früh aufstehen..8:00 .. noch 7h Schlaf  Gute Nacht!!

..ich schau dan morgen früh kurz ins forum, kannst mir auch ne PN schreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (29. März 2008)

hi theobviousfaker,

auf 5 km verliert man mit stollen ungefähr 1 minute.

ok, find ich eine gute idee. wenn wir uns gegen 10:00 +- 5 min an der fähre treffen, dann haben wir bis zum druckhaus gemütlich zeit.

auf bike-putzen hate ich keine lust, wird ja eh immer wieder eingesaut und posen möchte ich heute echt nicht. hauptsache: kette, standrohre und dämpfer glänzen und sind geschmiert.

jetzt hatts gestern abend bis heute früh doch noch mal gut geregnet. schutzbleche mitnehmen, oder nicht?

auch wenn ich deine nachricht vor 9:45 nicht mehr lesen kann, bin ich definitiv gegen 10:00 an der fähre und warte 5 minuten. danach rolle ich langsam los gen druckhaus.

bis dann.


----------



## theobviousfaker (29. März 2008)

Schön  Ich versuch dann auch möglichst rechtzeitig loszufahren damit ich dich noch erwische. 

Wenn ich bloß nen Dämpfer hätte den ich putzen könnte


----------



## fohns (29. März 2008)

Hier wird doch bestimmt auch gespackt, oder?  

Google
Die Trailtour ist mir zu hart. Außerdem muss ich noch einiges an meiner derzeit nicht vorhandenen Kondition arbeiten.

Also demnächst gerne mal wieder zum gemeinsamen Spacken  

Viele Grüße und viel Spaß bei Eurer Tour vom
fohns.


----------



## Google (29. März 2008)

Wenn ich spacke werd ich das natürlich auch hier reinschreiben. Ich hoffe, das klappt bei Dir auch mal zeitlich.

Ansonsten wird die heutige Tour zumindest hochzus nicht hart. Über Nacht hab ich einen herben Rückschlag meines Schnupfens erleiden müßen  Unter normalen Umständen würd ich heute gar net fahren. Ich hoffe auf das Verständnis meiner Mitfahrer und fahre so wie ich meine das es geht.

Zum Glück liegt der heutige Schwerpunkt ja eher aufs runterfahren   

Bis gleich


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (29. März 2008)

Habe es heute leider nicht geschaft. Mein Knie wollte noch nicht ganz so richtig. Ist die Zeit wo alles schön Blau wird. Aber nächste Woche könnte es wieder klappen. Und dann bin ich wieder dabei. Hoffe aber das es heute spaß gemacht hat. Und die Bodenverhälnisse nicht arg so doll schlecht waren.

Bis dann.


----------



## x-rossi (29. März 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Ich hoffe auf das Verständnis meiner Mitfahrer und fahre so wie ich meine das es geht.


und wie es ging  

google, so ungefähr 2-3 km, nachdem wir getrennte wege gefahren sind, hat mich der (100 g)-hammer erwischt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





theobviousfaker und ich haben uns dann erst mal 10 minuten auf die nächstbeste bank gepflanzt und mein brötchen und seine zwei äpfel geteilt.

nochmals danke für die coole tour und bis zum nächsten mal. wir sind leistungsmäßig alle drei doch ziemlich auf dem gleichen niveau gefahren. 

gruß
rossi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (29. März 2008)

Aber hallo, ich bin begeistert! Nach der Bank-Verpflegung sind wir noch x-rossis Abendessen  und dann noch Kuchen für uns beide kaufen gegangen, hat vorher wohl doch net gereicht  
Wir ham auch die 100km geknackt, recht knapp. Ich hatte 101.
So interessehalber was habt ihr denn für Maximalgeschwindigkeiten? Mein Tacho sagt 50,6  Ich frag mich welcher der geilen Trails das war? Entweder der Wanderweg oder der eine andere halt  

Schreit jedenfalls nach Wiederholung. Die Fotos müssen aber leider noch ein bisschen warten, muss jetzt Prioritäten setzen.


----------



## x-rossi (29. März 2008)

101,93 km   

auf die höchstgeschwindigkeit habe ich jetzt nicht geschaut, das muss ich später beim auslesen der daten machen.

ok, hab ich doch jetzt gemacht: bei mir aber nur knapp 40 kmh. scheint ein satelitten-problem zu sein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








p.s. und pschscht ... nächstes mal dürfen wir google nicht so sehr mit unseren gesprächen über roma-tomaten und oliven nerven. ich wollts am barbarossa-schild nicht sagen ^^


----------



## Google (30. März 2008)

Moin, moin

gestern hat mich das Forum nicht mehr reingelassen  


x-rossi schrieb:


> theobviousfaker und ich haben uns dann erst mal 10 minuten auf die nächstbeste bank gepflanzt und mein brötchen und seine zwei äpfel geteilt.


Ach wie süüß! Da ging es wohl mit telepathischen Dingen zu  Etwa zum gleichen Moment habe ich mir 3 Orangen eingeworfen.





theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Schreit jedenfalls nach Wiederholung. Die Fotos müssen aber leider noch ein bisschen warten, muss jetzt Prioritäten setzen.


 Bin schon ganz gespannt auf die Fotos. Den Abstieg nehme ich jedenfalls zukünftig mit in meine Tourenplanung 

Die Tour hat mir richtig Spass gemacht! Mit Euch, den Trails und meinem schwarzen  Hengst inklusive neuer Gabel  

Es hätte nicht schneller sein dürfen. Bin ganz schön platt  @[email protected] Ich denke das war der Trail der an der Holzhütte anfing.





SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Hoffe aber das es heute spaß gemacht hat. Und die Bodenverhälnisse nicht arg so doll schlecht waren.


 Und wie mein Guuudster!  

Bis zum nächsten Mal

Google


----------



## Google (30. März 2008)

Hallo allerseits

Am Dienstag fahre ich im Grundlagentempo am Main entlang. Da das Last-Minute-Biking noch nicht geht, hier die Tourenbeschreibung. Melde Dich im Thread wenn Du mitfahren willst  :

*Es ist eine lockeres "Grooven", eine lockere Tour entlang des Mainradweges geplant (circa 24er Schnitt). Start ist Hanau Steinheim, es soll bis Aschaffenburg gehen. Treffpunkte können neben den unten aufgeführten überall entlang der Strecke sein. Je nach dem wo man einsteigt fährt man halt Hochzus/Rückzus oder Beides 

Treffpunkte:

17:05 Uhr Druckhaus Parkplatz in Steinheim, Nähe Villa Stokkum
17:45 Uhr Seligenstadt Mainfähre
18:55 Uhr Mainflingen Killianusbrücke

Hinweise:

Helm und Licht ist Pflicht!

WENN SICH KEINER ANMELDET, BIN ICH EVTL: FRÜHER WEG ODER FAHRE EINE ANDERE TOUR!*

Grüße

Google


----------



## theobviousfaker (31. März 2008)

Mangels Zeit und Licht kann ich nicht teilnehmen. Ich quäl mich da grad anderweitig im Dojo ab  
Licht hab ich ja, aber nur ne Sigma Evo und die wird möglichst wertminderungsvermeidend verscheuert  Drecksteil...

Das Satellitenbild sieht ja lustig aus, etwas wirr hin und her im Wald und wieder zurück


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (31. März 2008)

Ich werde wohl Morgen mittkommen,sovern ich den 24 er Schnitt halten kann. Werde wenn ich mitkomme an der Auheimer Brücke zusteigen ( höhe Crazy Kaktus). Werde Morgen nochmal Posten ob es klappt oder nicht. Da Spacken jetzt genau das richtige ist nach meiner Längerern Pause.


----------



## Google (31. März 2008)

Mann, mann  Wenn ich die Wettervorhersage ab Mittwoch sehe, könnt ich schon wieder kübeln  Kaum zu glauben, aber ich bin zum Schönwetterbiker mutiert. Wenns wieder bergab mit dem Wetter geht, bleib ich daheim.....ausser vielleicht am Wochenende  

@[email protected] Nutze den morgigen Tag aus. Ich fahre auch gerne langsamer wenns notwendig ist, was ich aber nicht glaube  

Last-Minute-Biking geht auch wieder.

@[email protected] Wenns mit den Bildern zeitlich nicht klappt, vielleicht kannst Du Sie mir dann unbearbeitet per E-Mail schicken? Ok, ich nerve, aber ich bin sooo gespannt.

@[email protected] Was ist mit Dir morgen?

Donnerstag wollt ich vom Main her die Rückersbacher hoch. Ich warte nochmal das Wetter morgen oder auch bis Mittwoch ab und informiere dann ob ich fahre oder nicht.

Grüße

Google


----------



## theobviousfaker (31. März 2008)

Morgen habsch Prüfung  Danach kommen sie dann online! Muss mich jedenfalls noch ein wenig drum kümmern damit sie auch schick aussehen


----------



## Google (31. März 2008)

* Ich Drück Dir Dir Daumen​*


----------



## fohns (1. April 2008)

Das haut bei mir heute zeitlich nicht hin. 
Donnerstag sieht auch schlecht aus.

Irgendwann klappts....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (1. April 2008)

Google,
ich bin heute dabei. Und wie gesagt werde ich an der Auheeimer Brücke zusteigen. Bin dann um 17.05 Uhr da. Bei diesem schönen Wetter macht es doppelt so viel Spaß.


----------



## Google (1. April 2008)

Kaum zu glauben, dass bei ner _"Spackentour"_ noch 4 Leutchen zusammen kommen  

Aber wenn ich so bestimmte Bildchen in den Parallelthreads sehe, hab ich eigentlich viel mehr Lust auf was steiles, hubeliges, adrenalinsteigerndes. Und das ich noch nicht drauf gekommen bin auch mal Filmchen zu drehen...... Das wird alles noch in Angriff genommen. 

Vielleicht gibt das Wochenendewetter  ja doch was her für ein trailiges Tourchen   


Grüße

Google


----------



## _jazzman_ (1. April 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich so bestimmte Bildchen in den Parallelthreads sehe, hab ich eigentlich viel mehr Lust auf was steiles, hubeliges, adrenalinsteigerndes.



Dann spackt doch einfach am Donnerstag am Main, und lasst uns heute bei dem Wetter noch mal in den Wald... 
Ich nehm auch die Kamera mit. 

Auf Mainspacken hab ich heute echt keine große Lust. Entweder werd ich mich noch mal Richtung Hahnenkamm aufmachen oder ich bleib zu Hause (da hab ich auch noch genug zu tun was ich schon das ganze WE vor mir her schieb.. ).


----------



## Google (1. April 2008)

Ich glaub die haben sich jetzt alle auf Spacken eingespackt, ich werd die Teilnehmer net mehr alle kriegen und Sofa ist ja auch noch blau am Ar***. Ich kanns net eigenmächtig ändern, es muß wohl gespackt werden.

@[email protected] Das Jahr ist lang. Seeeehr laaaang. Da geht noch einiges  

Mann, mann, bei dem Wetter könnt ich rückwärts zur Klappermühle runterfahren


----------



## _jazzman_ (1. April 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Mann, mann, bei dem Wetter könnt ich rückwärts zur Klappermühle runterfahren




Sag Bescheid wann, das will ich sehen...!!!!    

Ich bring noch nen Bekannten als Zuschauer mit... Der schafft beim Malteser, er wird danach bestimmt auch dein bester Freund sein...  


Ich wünsch euch schon mal viel Spaß beim Spacken. Sollte ich mich widererwarten doch für ne Flachlandtour entscheiden steh ich rechtzeitig an der Kiliansbrücke. Braucht aber nicht warten... Ich bin pünktlich, wenn ich mitfahr..

Gruß
_jazzman_


----------



## theobviousfaker (2. April 2008)

Soviel zu den Highlights  Der Rest hier im Album der Rest


----------



## Lupo (2. April 2008)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> ...
> Soviel zu den Highlights  Der Rest hier im Album der Rest



die serienaufahmen lassen einen gewissen hang zur akrobatik erkennen 
erzähl mal genauer.....


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (2. April 2008)

Ja ja die Guten Alten Bäume ... Ein hoch auf die Förster...


----------



## Google (2. April 2008)

Ich sach nur: _"Der mit dem Baum tanzt"_ 

Bei mir sieht das sooo unspektakulär aus  Echt doof wenn man fahren kann  Komisch  Hier muffelts auf einmal  

Für Morgen habe ich mal ne Tour reingesetzt. Ich fahre aber nur wenns auch tatsächlich trocken bleibt. Wer sich anmeldet, sollte kurz bevor er losfährt hier nochmal reinschauen, ob die Tour auch tatsächlich statt findet:

*Die Rückersbacher oder das lange Elend am Donnerstag hoch​*
Am WE würde ich gerne die Megatrailtour die 2.te fahren. Hab mir schon was ausgedacht, dass man ohne großen Weg viele Spots rund ums Klappermühlchen in der Folge fahren kann. man kreuzt zwar einiges und fährt auch was doppelt aber das ist ja egal  Dann geht entweder zum Fernblick oder zum Buchberg.

Ist halt wetterabhängig, momentan kann man nichts zum Tag und den Zeitpunkt sagen. Ich informiere hierzu spätestens Freitag


Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (2. April 2008)

Würde Morgen mitkommen. Habe mich auch schon angemeldet. Werde Morgen noch mal nachsehen ob du fährst.Würde dann wieder Auheimer Brücke zusteigen.

Bis denne


----------



## Lupo (2. April 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Ich sach nur: _"Der mit dem Baum tanzt"_
> 
> Bei mir sieht das sooo unspektakulär aus  Echt doof wenn man fahren kann  Komisch  Hier muffelts auf einmal  ...



mach dir nix draus.....ich weiss, du kannst auch anders


----------



## Google (2. April 2008)

...Ich bin bekannt für meine Vielseitigkeit  

Nur gut, dass es von diesem spektakulären _Abtransport_ keine Bilder gibt.


----------



## theobviousfaker (2. April 2008)

Naja wie man auf den Bildern ebenfalls erkennen kann, hatte ich während ich die große Stufe fuhr den Bremshebel angezogen. Dank fettem Profil und blockiertem VR bin ich dann einfach stehen geblieben. Bin fast vornüber gekippt, hatte aber den Baum an der Schulter. Sieht ganz schön gekonnt aus (hab dabei nichtmal die Miene verzogen), war aber auch ne Menge Glück   Nunja, dann hab ich einfach astrein das HR versetzt und bin weitergefahren  

Unter der Woche ist bei mir schlecht, zu viel Uni. Aber ne Megatrailtour am WE hört sich geil an   

edith sagt: Da fällt mir grad ein, am Freitag bin ich auf ne Geburtstagsfeier eingeladen.. ich glaub da bin ich morgens noch nicht so fit  Schlafmangel und so.. kann ich ja nur hoffen, dass Samstag schlechtes Wetter ist


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (3. April 2008)

Google,
habe aber auch nur lust wenn es Trocken bleibt zu fahren. Wie gesagt werde kurz vorher gucken ob du fährst. Wenn du fährst komme ich auf jedenfall mit. Würde aber gerne die Rückersbacher hochfharen da ich dieses noch nicht getan habe. Ein bischen was für die Beinmuskulatur tun.


----------



## Google (3. April 2008)

Kai, irgendwie riecht es nach Regen  Da bin ich mit meiner immer noch andauernden Erkältung nicht sonderlich motiviert loszufahren. Ist es ok wenn wir den Termin für heute känzeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (3. April 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Kai, irgendwie riecht es nach Regen  Da bin ich mit meiner immer noch andauernden Erkältung nicht sonderlich motiviert loszufahren. Ist es ok wenn wir den Termin für heute känzeln?



Null Problemo..dann mache ich mir ein schönen Nachmittag mit der Freundin...
Hast dich ja bei der letzten Tour schon nicht so gut angehört...Ess noch eine Orange 

Bis die Tage


----------



## Google (3. April 2008)

Ok, dann nehm ich den Termin wieder raus und surf heut mit meiner Freundi...ööhhm Frau auffem Sofa rum  Vielleicht ists gar net schlecht für meine Genesung.

Zur 2.ten Megatrailtour  :

Meine Tendenz geht stark zum Sonntag. Es könnt sein, dass ich dazu heut noch ne Info gebe, ansonsten Morgenmittag  

Grüße

Google


----------



## theobviousfaker (3. April 2008)

Und ich hab mich vertan, der Geburtstag is von Samstag auf Sonntag...   

Die Wettervorhersage pisst mich an!! Jeden Tag waren 90% Regen angekündigt und _kein einziges Mal_ hats geregnet! Nur nachts ein paar Tropfen die morgens schon wieder verdunstet waren. Das gibts doch nicht   heute derselbe Scheiß!


----------



## Google (3. April 2008)

*Willst Du wissen wie DAS geht? : *





*Dann solltest Du die *

*2.te Megatrailtour​*
*nicht verpassen. Ich freue mich auf jeden Mitfahrer! *

@[email protected] Der Sonntag sieht wettermäßig mom besser aus und passt mir auch eher in den Kram. Vielleicht schaffst Du es ja trotzdem (Ich glaub aber nicht wirklich dran )

@[email protected] Zu 99 % bleibts auch beim Sonntag. Da müßte es schon Backsteine regnen und die Vorhersage für Samstag wider Erwarten der Bessere von beiden WE-Tagen sein.

Bis eventuell denne


----------



## theobviousfaker (3. April 2008)

Es würde bei mir gehen, nur ist 10:35 sehr eng. Ich plan dann morgen mal genauer, vielleicht klappts ja doch.


----------



## Google (4. April 2008)

Welche Startzeit ab Druckhaus würdest Du denn schaffen ?


----------



## Lanzelot (4. April 2008)

naja die Wettervorhersage von gerade eben lässt nix gutes vermuten:
".....Regen, Graupel, Schnee bis ins Flachland"

Das ist doch zum k... und zum 

Da könnten die Trails ganz schön rutschig werden ;-)


----------



## Google (4. April 2008)

Ich ignoriere jetzt erst einmal die Vorhersage  Wie war denn die Vorhersage für diese Woche und war es dann tatsächlich so schlimm? Nöö!  

Selbst wenn es morgen viel regnet, dürften die Spots recht gut fahrbar sein. Die Birkenhainer braucht allerdings einige, viele trockene Tage, bevor die Watthosen ausgezogen werden können


----------



## theobviousfaker (4. April 2008)

Weiß noch nich ob ichs schaffe. Wird heute oder morgen geklärt.
Andererseits startet am Sonntag um 14:00 Uhr an der Alten Oper wieder mal Critical Mass, da wollt ich auch ma wieder vorbeischauen.  Solange nix zum fahren und jetzt hab ich keine Zeit mehr für all die Angebote


----------



## Google (4. April 2008)

*Damit alle neuen Leser wissen um was es geht, ohne alles durchlesen zu müssen, hier der Eingangspost: *

_Hallo allerseits

*Warum dieser Thread? *Ganz einfach: Ab sofort werde ich über alle meine geplanten Touren in diesem Thread informieren. Ihr seid herzlich willkommen und dazu eingeladen an meinen Touren teil zu nehmen  

*Warum Google und "Co" ?
*
*"Co" seid IHR ! *Hier können alle, ob Anfänger oder regelmäßig Fahrende, ob jung oder alt, aus dem Raum Hanau und Umgebung Tourenvorschläge posten oder sich auch einfach nur dazu anmelden. Förderlich ist es , wenn man zum Tourenvorschlag auch einen Eintrag ins *Last-Minute-Biking* macht.

Hast Du Fragen zur Tour, zum Schwierigkeitsgrad, bist Du unsicher wegen Deiner Fitness? Fragen kostet nichts  

Wenn Du Interesse an weiteren Touren in Deinem näheren Umkreis hast, dann schau auch mal bei den *Eisbären 
* rein wo ich aktiv dabei bin  

*Noch eine Bitte:* Im Thread soll es hauptsächlich um  das Verabreden von gemeinsamen Mountainbiketouren gehen. Ein bisserl Mist posten ist immer mal ganz nett, mach ich auch gerne  Aber bitte in Maßen, dass der Thread das bleibt was er sein soll  

Grüße Google

_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Citterio (4. April 2008)

Was heißt denn Megatrailtour so? Sprich km oder hm? Hatte bei der 1. was von 100 km gelesen, ist das richtig?

Hätte mal Interesse mitufahren, aber das ist mir zu Saisonbeginn doch etwas zu "engagiert"...


----------



## x-rossi (4. April 2008)

hallo Citterio,

es waren ungefähr 900 hm auf 100 km bei gut 5,5 h fahrzeit. und wir sind mitten in der saison drin.

-

ein bisschen off-toppic, verzeihung: ich würde mir ja wünschen, dass im sommer/spätsommer google & co mich und meinen bikekollegen auf den 140 km hu->da->hu begleiten. von hu->da entweder über bundesstraßen oder aber zick-zack durch die wälder, anschließend diese tour und danach wieder auf dem gleichen weg heim.

die heimfahrt kann man aber auch alternativ ab darmstadt hbf mit der regionalbahn bis hanau oder ab rödermark mit der s-bahn nach obertshausen/offenbach/frankfurt gestalten. dann reduziert sich die gesamtstrecke auf 120 km bzw 90 km. die höhenmeter bleiben jedoch. sind wir jetzt schon 3x gefahren. immer wieder ein hochgenuss.

grüße
rossi


----------



## Google (4. April 2008)

Citterio schrieb:


> Was heißt denn Megatrailtour so? Sprich km oder hm?


 Hallo Citterio, kommt natürlich auch darauf an von wo Du startest  x-rossi ist von Bad Offenbach aus schon los und wieder zurück. Vom ersten Treffpunkt Druckhaus Steinheim und zurück waren es das letzte Mal circa 65 KM, ab/an B8 Parkplatz 45 Km. Höhenmeter bleiben  Die Geschwindigkeit war wirklich passabel. Ein bisserl Ausdauer wäre schon nicht schlecht. Du mußt hochzus zwar nicht schnell sein aber Steigungen solltest Du schon ohne Halt (gemütlich) durchfahren können. 





x-rossi schrieb:


> ein bisschen off-toppic, verzeihung: ich würde mir ja wünschen, dass im sommer/spätsommer google & co mich und meinen bikekollegen auf den 140 km hu->da->hu begleiten. von hu->da entweder über bundesstraßen oder aber zick-zack durch die wälder, anschließend diese tour und danach wieder auf dem gleichen weg heim.


Klar ROSSI  Es empfielt sich aber den Termin mal vorher abzustimmen  Nicht, das es dann terminlich gerade unpassend ist, wäre doch blöd.  Bis dahin wird es zum Google bestimmt auch ein bisschen "Co" geben und mindestens ein zusätzlicher Eisbär ist dann sicherlich auch dabei 

Ich hoffe aber, dass auch schon vorher mal wieder was gemeinsames geht.  Hat mir gut gefallen das letzte Mal  

Grüße


Google


----------



## x-rossi (4. April 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Klar ROSSI  Es empfielt sich aber den Termin mal vorher abzustimmen  Nicht, das es dann terminlich gerade unpassend ist, wäre doch blöd.  Bis dahin wird es zum Google bestimmt auch ein bisschen "Co" geben und mindestens ein zusätzlicher Eisbär ist dann sicherlich auch dabei


sicher sicher, termine klären wir rechtzeitig ab  



Google schrieb:


> Ich hoffe aber, dass auch schon vorher mal wieder was gemeinsames geht.  Hat mir gut gefallen das letzte Mal


doch, war sehr lustig  

mit dem kommenden sonntag liebäugele ich heimlich ja auch, insbesondere durch die hoffnung auf den bienenstich, der letztens durch andere torten und kuchen, wenn auch die nicht minder schmackhaft waren, ersetzt wurde.

wegen dem wetter schau ich ja immer hier, und da machen mir die blitze ein wenig kummer: >>>

also, mal sehen


----------



## Citterio (5. April 2008)

Gut, also so 50 km und 900 hm, das sollte ich schon schaffen. Wenn es denn morgen stattfindet und niemand was dagegen hat, dann würde ich schon gerne mitfahren.


----------



## x-rossi (5. April 2008)

wetter:  

bei mir ist es gerade 8:30-9:00 uhr und das nass läuft zäh aber stetig vom himmel.

möchtest du bei diesen verhältnissen wirklich 4 h biken, google? ich kenne diese verhältnisse noch von meiner sommertour nach slowenien. die ersten 1,5-2 h sind noch harmlos, danach bist du echt nicht mehr trocken, egal ob von innen oder aussen. wir müssen das ding dann relativ strack durchfahren ohne all zu lange pausen, sonst werden wir zu kühl.

ich frag nur, weil ich trotzdem dabei wäre. man sollte nur wissen, worauf man sich einlässt.


----------



## Adrenalino (5. April 2008)

@google
Ich missbrauch mal deinen Thread; wir hatten doch gestern im Gelnhäuser Thread über ne Tour heute nachgedacht - vergiss es! Bei dem Dreckswetter bekommt mich keiner auf die Trails.

Ich mach heut Krafttraining mitm Crosser auf den umliegenden asphaltierten Wirtschaftswegen rechts und links der Hohen Straße. Das wird schon dreckig genug


----------



## Google (5. April 2008)

@[email protected] Sehr verständlich! Man sieht sich!

Wegen Morgen: Dann machen wir es doch einfach so: Wir schauen Morgen aus dem Fenster und entscheiden dann. Wenns von oben runter kommt und keine Besserung in Aussicht ist, dann lassen wir es   Ist es Ok wenn wir Morgen um 9:00 Uhr uns hier nochmals dazu auslassen? 

Wenn wir fahren, werden wir sehen was die Bodenverhältnisse zulassen, ansonsten fahren wir halt etwas gemäßigteres, Hauptsache Bewegung. Das beste Wetter für Morgen habe ich 
hier gefunden  

@[email protected] Klar kannst Du mitfahren  Wie es schon im Ausgangspost steht: "Ihr seid herzlich willkommen und dazu eingeladen an unseren Touren teil zu nehmen!" Bist Du dann an der Parkbucht B8 ?

Ich hoffe wir können die *2.te Megatrailtour *fahren!

Ich häng da jetzt nur so dran, weil die Tour am vergangenen Sonntag die Initialzündung für mich war  Seis drum, wenns morgen nicht klappt, klappts beim nächsten mal.




Grüße

Google


----------



## x-rossi (5. April 2008)

ok. 09:00 treffpunkt hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (5. April 2008)

Würde Morgen auch fahren aber nur unter angenehmen Wetterverhältnisse...Habe keine lust mehr bei so Sche*** Wetter.
Werde Morgen früh nochmal hier her schauen.

Ansonsten schönes WE auf dem SOFA an alle.


----------



## Citterio (5. April 2008)

Würde mit der S-Bahn aus Frankfurt kommen, kenne mich aber in Hanau gar nicht aus. 

Ist die B8 dann am Besten?


----------



## Google (5. April 2008)

Citterio schrieb:


> Würde mit der S-Bahn aus Frankfurt kommen, kenne mich aber in Hanau gar nicht aus.
> 
> Ist die B8 dann am Besten?


Wenn Du mit der S8 oder S9 kommen willst, dann kommt für Dich nur der Treffpunkt Druckhaus in Betracht. Du müßtest dann an der vorletzten Haltestelle raus: Steinheim!. Ich sehe gerade es fährt Sonntags wohl nur die S 8 im Stundentakt. Irgenwann, zwischen 10:00 und 10:25 müßtest Du ankommen. Wenn Du mitkommen willst, sag morgen gegen 9:00 Uhr bescheid und wann die S-Bahn in Steinheim hält. Ich würde Dich dann abholen. Handynummer von mir steht im Last-Minute-Eintrag


----------



## theobviousfaker (5. April 2008)

Für morgen ist starker Schneeregen und 90% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit angesagt  Das war zwar die ganze letzte Woche schon so und es hat kein einziges Mal geregnet. Aber als ich gestern erstmalig aufs Rad stieg hats sofort gepiselt    Ich bin auch nicht abergläubisch aber da es heute shcon so nass is hab ich für morgen wenig Hoffnung 
Falls es morgen nichts wird fahr ich aber trotzdem mal an die Alte Oper zur Critical Mass. Hätte da jemand Lust drauf? 14:00 an der Oper. Wenns da grad natürlich aus Eimern regnet spar ich mir auch des..


----------



## x-rossi (5. April 2008)

Citterio schrieb:


> Würde mit der S-Bahn aus Frankfurt kommen, kenne mich aber in Hanau gar nicht aus.


das ist kein problem. wir fahren beide mit der selben s-bahn, die um 10:12 uhr in hanau steinheim ankommt. für dich wäre die abfahrt, z.b. konstabler wache, um 9:50 uhr. klick. ich würde vorschlagen wir treffen uns - in fahrtrichtung - im vorletzten wagen.

und ab hanau steinheim sind es zum druckhaus nur noch 5 minuten.


----------



## Citterio (5. April 2008)

x-rossi: Jo, okay, das können wir so machen. Steige Ostendstraße zu.

Jetzt ist nur noch die Frage, was das Wetter macht? Aber schaue dann morgen früh mal hier rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (5. April 2008)

in ordnung. wenn das wetter gut ist, steige ich um 10:00 bei offenbach marktplatz zu.

schaun mer mal, wie das wetter wird.


----------



## theobviousfaker (5. April 2008)

Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich fahren kann selbst bei gutem Wetter. Mein Reifen hat sich wieder durch alle meine Vorkehrungen durchgefressen und nagt am Rahmen. Nochma 80km damit fahren is mir zu riskant. Hat jemand von euch noch nen Stollenreifen zu Haus rumliegen? So bis maximal 2,2" wär gut.. entweder ich hol ihn mir vorher ab oder ich fahr dann mit nem Falt-Slick los.
Aber auch nur bei gutem Wetter, ansonsten warte ich auf meine Bestellung.


----------



## _jazzman_ (5. April 2008)

Schwing die Hufe.... 
BikeMaxx hat bis 18.00 Uhr auf...


----------



## theobviousfaker (5. April 2008)

Der war gut


----------



## _jazzman_ (5. April 2008)

Wer morgen wirklich auf die Trails will nimmt die Strapazen der gefährlichen Beschaffungskriminalität eines Stollenreifens doch gerne auf sich...

By the way...  BikeMaxx hat morgen sogar verkaufsoffenen Sonntag in FFM!


----------



## theobviousfaker (5. April 2008)

Eher schnitz ich mir die Pulsa...ääh die Stollen mit nem Messer kleiner!!


----------



## x-rossi (6. April 2008)

moinmoin,

sieht ganz gut aus, momentan. was meint ihr?


----------



## Google (6. April 2008)

Moin

und was meint Ihr?

Kachelmann Ich denke die Anreisenden sollten entscheiden. Regenkleidung ist jedenfalls empfohlen und obs dann trailig wird steht in den Sternen

Wenn Ihr es riskieren wollt isses gut, wenn nicht auch.


----------



## Citterio (6. April 2008)

In Frankfurt trübt es sich jetzt zwar ein, aber denke auch, dass wir starten können.


----------



## Google (6. April 2008)

Ich merk schon...Ihr wollt unbedingt  @Jazzman Du bist auch online. Was ist mit Dir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (6. April 2008)

also ich fahr los.

wir treffen uns in der s-banh und dann am druckhaus. dann können wir ja weiterschauen.


----------



## Citterio (6. April 2008)

Okay, bis dann.


----------



## _jazzman_ (6. April 2008)

Ich bin immer online... 

Eigentlich wäre ja alleine der geschnitzte Stollenreifen vom Faker ein Grund mitzukommen... 

Aber ich muss euch heute leider enttäuschen, der Hinterbau von meinem Nicolai zickt bissl rum und ich habe mir neue Lagerbuchsen und Bolzen bestellt, die sollten im Laufe der kommenden Woche bei mir eintreffen... 
Ich werde daher heute die Couch vorziehen... 

Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß auf den Trails und ich freu mich auf die Fotostory...


----------



## Google (6. April 2008)

Dann ists ja schon entschieden. Entweder steh ich an der S-Bahn aber wohl eher zum angegebenen Treffpunkt und zur Startzeit 10:35 am Druckhaus. Bis denne  

Das gibt bestimmt ne schöne Schlammschlacht


----------



## Google (6. April 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß auf den Trails und ich freu mich auf die Fotostory...


 Werden wir haben  Ob ich den Foto auspack muß ich mir noch überlegen. Der is nicht wasserdicht...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (6. April 2008)

Wie Lange wollt ihr denn Fahren???


----------



## Google (6. April 2008)

Ist heute schwer zu sagen. Kannst Dich ja vorher abseilen wenn Du nicht mehr willst.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (6. April 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Ist heute schwer zu sagen. Kannst Dich ja vorher abseilen wenn Du nicht mehr willst.



Ich finde doch im letzten Winkel des Waldes nicht mehr raus. Habe so gegen 15.00 Uhr ein Termin. 
Dann lass ich es Heute und komme mal ein anderen Tag mit.


----------



## Google (6. April 2008)

Ok, obwohl es kein Problem gewesen wäre. Wir kreuzen genügend Dir bekannte Hauptwege. Bis die Tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (6. April 2008)

Ich hab so gegen 9 mich kurz zum Fenster geschleppt und dann wieder zurück ins Bett, ist mir heute zu nass und zu kalt, dafür das ich eigentlich andere Prioritäten hab (Metrische Räume und Matrizen anyone? -.-).


----------



## Google (6. April 2008)

@x-rossi, [email protected] Thanks for comming  

Ich würd mal sagen "Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten", "Geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid"  

Schade, heute wars leider zu feucht für besonders anspruchsvolle Sachen. War aber trotzdem toll, vor allem der Kuchen  Bei meiner mom Fitness bin ich froh das ich heute gefahren bin. Die ist ja mal total im Keller.

War die S-Bahn pünktlich? Ich hoffe die Abfahrtzeit hat gestimmt.

Wenn das Wetter wieder schöner ist gibts wieder was trailiges. Ich habe die *Steinbrüche in Steinheim im Visie*r  Ich informiere, sobald es geht.

Momentan sieht das Wetter zwar kalt aber einigermaßen trocken für die kommende Woche aus. Ich hoffe, dass ab jetzt wieder regelmäßig was geht und fage am Dienstag damit an:

*Mainradweg bis Aschaffenburg*

Grundlage muß halt auch sein  Ich freue mich auf jeden Mitfahrer  

Grüße


Google


----------



## theobviousfaker (6. April 2008)

Unter der Woche generell und Dienstags im speziellen hab ich gar keine Zeit (bis 18:00 Uhr in der Uni ). Ich muss zusehen, dass ich schnell mein Stadtrad fertig kriege um wenigstens so ein wenig Grundlage zu kriegen, sonst hängt ihr mich ja konditionsmäßig total ab  

Steinbrüche


----------



## karsten13 (6. April 2008)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Metrische Räume und Matrizen



 

lang lang ist's her - und im Beruf nie mehr gebraucht, schade eigentlich ...

Viel Spaß,

Karsten.


----------



## Citterio (7. April 2008)

Danke für die Tour, Google, hat auch trotz des schlechten Wetters Spaß gemacht. Und waren ja auch immerhin 55 km...

Naja, die S-Bahn kam erst nach ner halben Stunde. Haben in der dann mal die Socken ausgewrungen.


----------



## x-rossi (7. April 2008)

brrr, klapper-klapper! mir ist jetzt noch kalt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (8. April 2008)

@ Google: Komme heute nicht mit. Das Wetter ist mir zu eklig.
Aber mal was anderes. Kann man nicht mal nach Frankfurt Spacken? Da das mal ein guter Lokation wechsel wäre. Die Strecke müsste doch in etwa gleich sein.


----------



## Google (8. April 2008)

Ich kanns Dir nicht verdenken. Ich wart auch schon auf den angekündigten Abendregen, dann kann ich meine Tour absagen  

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 

Nö, fällt mir mom echt schwer zu fahren. Wie ich aber gelesen habe, geht es anderen teils genauso  

Grundlage nach Frankfurt? Da muß ich ja mein LMB-Eintrag ändern  

Können wir das nächste mal gerne mal machen, wir können auch mal wieder das Kahltal fahren wenns nicht so schlammig ist.

Zur Richtung Ffm ist halt nur zu sagen, dass es nach einer Stunde unbefestigt und teilweise auch schlammigwird/schlecht zu fahren ist, nach weiteren 15 Minuten kann man wegen der Streckenführung eigentlich nicht mehr ordentlich spacken.....Ich werds aber dennoch nächste Woche mal anbieten.

Grüße

Google


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (8. April 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Ich kanns Dir nicht verdenken. Ich wart auch schon auf den angekündigten Abendregen, dann kann ich meine Tour absagen
> 
> Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> ...



Das wäre gut. War bis jetzt nur in Offenbach am Main entlang. Oder war es schon kurz vor Sachsenhausen ...egal. Würde mich mal über eine andere Streckenführung freuen....


----------



## x-rossi (8. April 2008)

richtung offenbach/sachsenhausen/höchst roller ich auch generell rum, kenne aber keine schlammigen wege.

ein bisschen sandig wirds auf höhe rumpenheim/schloss, dann erst wieder ab dem kaiserleikreisel für ein paar meter bis hinter das gartenlokal an der schleuse, und dann erst wieder hinter nied bis nach höchst.

insgesamt bis nied sind das vielleicht 300-400 meter. ab nied gute 5 kilometer teils radweg, teils "guter feldweg".

südseite, natürlich.


----------



## Google (8. April 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Würde mich mal über eine andere Streckenführung freuen....


Wenns Dir zu langweilig wird, können wir zwischendurch zur Abwechslung  die Räder tauschen  

Achso, vielleicht haste ja bald das gleiche  

x-rossi, wir holen Dich dann irgendwann mal ab  

Off Topic: Kann mir  jemand den Unterschied von dasselbe und das gleiche erläutern? Ist mir irgendwie entfallen 

So, ich mach mich fertig. Wenigstens die paar Sonnenstrahlen noch einfangen, die gerade gar nicht mal so unwarm sind.


----------



## x-rossi (8. April 2008)

wir beide könnten zur selben zeit nicht dasselbe bike fahren, aber das gleiche schon.

so. und ich roller jetzt mal gen frankfurt los


----------



## powderJO (8. April 2008)

wenn ihr nicht immer so früh fahren würdet ..


----------



## Google (8. April 2008)

Wo kommste denn her, wann kannste denn fahren, welche Richtung und was überhaupt? An den Wochenenden lässt sich doch bestimmt auch mal was einrichten? 

Also ich hab heute gemerkt, dass ich erst mal wieder meinen Organismus langsam in Schwung bringen muß   Deshalb wirds am Donnerstag auch nochmal ne Grundlagentour:

*Schon wieder Grundlagentour nach Frankfurt oder AB​*
@[email protected] Wie Du siehst, ist die Richtung (noch) offen  Wenns am Donnerstag nicht mit Dir klappt dann halt ein anderes mal.

@[email protected] Danke ....Übrigens: Als Verwendungszweck werde ich anstatt "Bienenstich" "Thanks for voting Googletours angeben" He he


Grüße

Google


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (8. April 2008)

Alter Mann, jetzt brauchst du schon 2 GA Touren um deine Beine zu lockern... 

Donnerstag sieht bei mir und dem Wetter gut aus... 
Ob es nun nach Ascheberg oder FFM geht ist mir Wurscht. Werde Probieren dabei zu sein. Und vieleicht kann der eine oder andere auch.


----------



## x-rossi (9. April 2008)

eine frage zwischendurch:

hat wer lust auf eine kleine hahnenkamm-tour am sonntag? treffpunkte wie gewohnt - druckhaus, fähre seligenstadt, mainflinger brücke (kiliansbrücke?).

abfahrt ab druckhaus ist geplant für 13:00 +- 30 minuten, genaue uhrzeit wird samstag abend bzw. sonntag früh bestimmt.

die komplette tour ist knapp 60-70 km lang und dauert immer ca 4 h. 

wäre eine abmachung unter uns hier, nicht im lmb, wobei alle hier anwesenden willkommen sind. ist klar.

-

sollte die morgige "groove-runde" richtung ffm verlaufen, stoße ich um 17:40 bei rumpenheim dazu.

allerdings habe ich die strecke druckhaus->rumpenheim mit 25-30 minuten in erinnerung. fahre diese strecke ja 5x in der woche ga1.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (9. April 2008)

Also ich würde Morgen auf auf alle fälle fahren,außer es Regnet aus allen Wolken. Wenn die Tour statt findet würde ich mal die richtung nach FFM vorschlagen. Wenn die Mitfahrer auch dafür sind.


----------



## theobviousfaker (9. April 2008)

Hahnenkamm klingt super! War noch nicht dort, hab mir aber Fotos zeigen lassen  Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit!


----------



## Google (10. April 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Alter Mann, jetzt brauchst du schon 2 GA Touren um deine Beine zu lockern...


  


x-rossi schrieb:


> hat wer lust auf eine kleine hahnenkamm-tour am sonntag? treffpunkte wie gewohnt - druckhaus, fähre seligenstadt, mainflinger brücke (kiliansbrücke?).
> 
> abfahrt ab druckhaus ist geplant für 13:00 +- 30 minuten, genaue uhrzeit wird samstag abend bzw. sonntag früh bestimmt.


Hmmm Gehts nicht früher? Ich muß mich nämlich schon so gegen 10:30 Uhr zuhause aus dem Staub machen wenn ich nicht Balabala werden will...Heißt also circa 10:45 Uhr Druckhaus  

Mit der Ankunft wegen der heutigen Tour Richtung Frankfurt, hab ich die Ankunftszeit an der Fähre geschätzt. Danke für den Hinweis, ich habs auf 17:30 Uhr geändert.

Bis denne

Google


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (10. April 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Google



War doch nur spaß. 
Sogar ich habe letztens gemerkt das ich mehr machen muss. Ich sage nur gefülter 30 er durchschnitt und 23 er wars. 
Ich hoffe das Wetter spielt mit. Fährst du auch bei Regen??


----------



## Google (10. April 2008)

Nöööö Ich hoff, dass es nicht regnet, zumal ich mal den neusten Sachstand zum **** von Dir erfahren wollte.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (10. April 2008)

Ich guck dann nochmal kurz vorher rein. Kannst dich ja bitte nochmal bis ca. 16.30 Uhr hier Melden ob du fährst oder nicht. Wenn du fährst komme ich auf jedenfall mit ( mist habe ich das jetzt wirklich geschrieben, da ich null aber wirklich null Laune habe ) . Ne im ernst komme mit. Brauche mal wieder Bewegung.


----------



## Google (10. April 2008)

Na gut. Normalerweise post ich wenn ich absage  

Regen ist nicht in Aussicht, ich fahre.  

@[email protected] Gute Entscheidung  Nicht das der alte Mann Dich irgendwann auch noch abhängt


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (10. April 2008)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Gute Entscheidung  Nicht das der alte Mann Dich irgendwann auch noch abhängt



Ich merke schon das werde ich so schnell nicht mehr los. 
Fahre jetzt auch gleich los...


----------



## x-rossi (10. April 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Hmmm Gehts nicht früher? Ich muß mich nämlich schon so gegen 10:30 Uhr zuhause aus dem Staub machen wenn ich nicht Balabala werden will...Heißt also circa 10:45 Uhr Druckhaus


leider nicht. der, mit dem ich die tour fahre, feiert am samstag abend fremden geburtstag und "kann" dementsprechend am sonntag nicht so früh raus. es sei denn, die feier ist lahm und er verlässt sie zeitig. die tendez zeigt jedoch klar gegen 13:00 +- 30 min. da ist erst mal nix zu machen.

eventuell samstag abend oder aber sonntag früh nochmal für genaueres rein schauen hier.



Google schrieb:


> Mit der Ankunft wegen der heutigen Tour Richtung Frankfurt, hab ich die Ankunftszeit an der Fähre geschätzt. Danke für den Hinweis, ich habs auf 17:30 Uhr geändert.


dann also bis gleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (11. April 2008)

Moin allerseits

Nach der gestrigen Spackentour nach Frankfurt hab ich nicht besser ausgesehen als nach einer schlammigen Geländetour. Warum hatte ich eigentlich mein Bike so schön geputzt und geschmiert?  

Es ist ja bereits Freitag, da sollte man nochmals auf die geplanten Touren hinweisen.

Zum einen hat ja bereits x-rossi informiert, dass er mit seinem Kumpel am Sonntag zum Hahnenkamm fährt und noch Plätze frei sind. Verabredungen können hier im Thread getroffen werden.  

Zum anderen fahre ich ebenso eine (andere) Tour am Sonntag und freue mich natürlich über weitere Mitfahrer. Die Startzeit von x-rossi ist mir etwas zu spät und evtl. auch ein bisschen zu heftig. Ich möchte diese und auch nächste Woche noch ein bisschen langsamer machen bevor es wieder zum Alltagsgeschäft übergeht. Meine Tour ist auf 3 Stunden begrenzt und spielt sich diesmal vorwiegend auf matschfreien Wegen ab. Kuchenpause inbegriffen  

*Lockere Tour am Sonntag ab 11:00 Uhr​*
So long, bis bald im Wald  


Google


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (11. April 2008)

Ein hoch auf den Matsch.... 
Am Sonntag könnte ich es auch einrichten das ich mit dir mitfahre. 
Bei X rossi wird es leider auch nichts bei mir. 

3 Stunden sind genau richtig


----------



## theobviousfaker (11. April 2008)

Der Versender (BC) hat leider die ganze Woche gebraucht und mein Paket ist erst heute raus!  Mit etwas Glück hab ich aber morgen meinen neuen HR-Reifen, dann fahr ich vielleicht zum Hahnenkamm mit. Jetzt geh ich meinen neuen Renner mit frischen Schläuchen austatten und damit dann zum Sport  Bis denn!


----------



## x-rossi (11. April 2008)

jo schade, ihr beide   . aber kuchen gibts oben im lokal sicher auch für uns  

@ theobviousfaker: näheres zur genauen uhrzeit dann morgen abend, spätestens sonntag vormittag. ich würde auch gerne mit der s-bahn nach hu-steinheim fahren. die anfahrt ins gelände ist so schon weit genug, ebenso der rückweg.

abfahrten ab of-ost jeweils um 03, 33, 03, 33 ... usw.


----------



## theobviousfaker (12. April 2008)

Jo ich bin Samstag Abend auch am feiern und kann nix versprechen. Außerdem scheint das Paket morgen nicht mehr anzukommen und ich muss eh lernen  Di weld is schaise und ich häng mich uff.


----------



## Google (12. April 2008)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Di weld is schaise und ich häng mich uff.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelixBonus (12. April 2008)

Hey Google,
häng mich morgen auch mal wieder mit rein. Letzte ernshafte Biketour war wegen Krankheit und Verletzung leider unsere gemeinsame Spessart-Runde.   Hab da aber was von "Schwierigkeitsgrad: leicht" gelesen. Das macht mir Hoffnung...
Grüße


----------



## theobviousfaker (12. April 2008)

Mein Paket is angekommen, mööööp. Ein Prost auf die Post! Werde heute noch den neuen Reifen montieren.
Bin vorhin mit dem Rad zum Training gefahren und es war die totale Hölle. Mit 3 bar Druck brauch man den Wiegetritt nur anzudeuten und es fängt an zu schleifen, Wahnsinn. Aber mir war eh nach gemütlich spacken bei dem genialen Wetter. Gemütlich quer durch Frankfurt durchs Grüne gespackt und Frühlingsgefühle genossen. Dann noch auf dem Markt beim Griechen Oliven und eingelegte Tomaten gekauft und zwei Minuten nachdem ich zu Hause war fing es draussen an leicht zu regnen. Das ist ja geradezu ein Orgasmus, so viel Glücksgefühle hab ich heute im Vergleich zu den letzten zwei Wochen  
Und die Sonne scheint ja mittlerweile wieder. Also Reifen montieren und Testfahrt machen, yeeeeehaw.


----------



## Google (12. April 2008)

ghost48 schrieb:


> Hab da aber was von "Schwierigkeitsgrad: leicht" gelesen. Das macht mir Hoffnung...


Klaaar  Du kommst auf alle Fälle mit. Beim Kuchfassen könntest Du evtl. ins Hintertreffen geraten  Bis morsche  Bist Du am Druckhaus?





theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Das ist ja geradezu ein Orgasmus, so viel Glücksgefühle hab ich heute im Vergleich zu den letzten zwei Wochen


Das hatte ich am Sonntag vor 2 Wochen auf unserer Trailtour  

Grüße

Google


----------



## theobviousfaker (13. April 2008)

So, paaady vorbei. Aber morsche kann ich trotzdem net fahren, ich muss irgendwann ja noch meine Hausaufgaben für Montag erledigen  Sorry :/ Der neue Reifen ist aber toll, 300g leichter und das merkt man. Dafür aber weniger Grip. Wirkt wie ein Baby meines VR-Reifens: Ganz schmal und die Stollen jeweils nur halb so groß *wiesüüüß*.. äh ja. Ich geh dann mal ausschlafen, schöne Fahrt!!


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (13. April 2008)

Wunderbare Tour, nette Leute,gutes Wetter und 1 - 2 Trails. Was will man mehr!!!!!!

Aso und natürlich den Apfelkuchen nicht zu vergessen.... 

Bis die Tage


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (13. April 2008)

@ghost48
habe mir mal die Jena Trails Bilder angesehen. Hast nicht Übertrieben,schöne Aussicht da oben. Macht bestimmt ein heiden Spaß. Du hast´s gut


----------



## HelixBonus (13. April 2008)

Sag ich doch!!!  
War echt ne schöne Tour und nicht zu lang wenn mal man Richtung Himmel schaut...
Bis zum nächsten Mal!


----------



## _jazzman_ (13. April 2008)

Ich schließ mich Ghost und Surfer an. War ne schöne Runde und das Wetter hat sich gnädiger Weise mit dem Regen zurückgehalten bis wir zu Hause waren. Oder bist Du noch nass geworden, Killer? 

Jazzman am Treppchen

Google am Treppchen

Viele Grüße vom
_jazzman_


----------



## KillerN (13. April 2008)

Ja die Runde hat mir auch gefallen, kam gerade noch richtig Daheim an, gerade als ich aus der Dusche rauskam habe fing es auch schon draußen an zu regnen. Länger hätte es wirklich nicht sein dürfen. 

So und jetzt alles noch einen schönen Sonntag ganz ohne Bike


----------



## Google (13. April 2008)

Also mir hat die heutige Tour auch sehr gut gefallen. Hatte ich so gar nicht erwartet. Gut, das Jazzmann  noch zum Klappermühlchen wollte. Ich wäre doch glatt nur Forstwege trotz der unerwartet guten Verhältnisse gefahren! 

Das hat mal wieder Lust auf mehr gemacht  Nette Truppe  

Die Videos sind gut geworden  Danke Jazz

Und hier schon mal wieder die berühmt-berüchtigte 

*SPACKENTOUR*​
für kommenden Dienstag. Ich hätte übrigens nie erwartet, dass der von mir aus einer Laune heraus geschriebene und gern benutzte Begriff allerortens so einen Bekanntheitsgrad erhält   

Mal schauen ob ich unter der Woch nur Grundlage fahren werde. Die vergangene Spackenwoche war wieder mal wie  Kraft tanken...hab ich heute deutlich gemerkt.

Grüße


Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (13. April 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Ich hätte übrigens nie erwartet, dass der von mir aus einer Laune heraus geschriebene und gern benutzte Begriff allerortens so einen Bekanntheitsgrad erhält
> 
> Grüße
> Google



Im Osten Deutschlands oder auf alle fälle im Berliner Raum heißt dieser Begriff auch Idio*, Trott**,Spaß*,Voll Honk u.s.w


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (13. April 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Jazzman am Treppchen
> 
> Google am Treppchen
> 
> ...



Aber Google kann schön Klappern und schreien....


----------



## Google (13. April 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Im Osten Deutschlands oder auf alle fälle im Berliner Raum heißt dieser Begriff auch Idio*, Trott**,Spaß*,Voll Honk u.s.w


Das passt doch dann wie die Faust aufs Auge...*Idiotentour*  

@[email protected] Beim nächsten mal klapperst Du!!


----------



## Google (13. April 2008)

*Damit alle neuen Leser wissen um was es geht, ohne alles durchlesen zu müssen, hier der Eingangspost: *

_Hallo allerseits

*Warum dieser Thread? *Ganz einfach: Ab sofort werde ich über alle meine geplanten Touren in diesem Thread informieren. Ihr seid herzlich willkommen und dazu eingeladen an meinen Touren teil zu nehmen  

*Warum Google und "Co" ?
*
*"Co" seid IHR ! *Hier können alle, ob Anfänger oder regelmäßig Fahrende, ob jung oder alt, aus dem Raum Hanau und Umgebung Tourenvorschläge posten oder sich auch einfach nur dazu anmelden. Förderlich ist es , wenn man zum Tourenvorschlag auch einen Eintrag ins *Last-Minute-Biking* macht.

Hast Du Fragen zur Tour, zum Schwierigkeitsgrad, bist Du unsicher wegen Deiner Fitness? Fragen kostet nichts  

Wenn Du Interesse an weiteren Touren in Deinem näheren Umkreis hast, dann schau auch mal bei den *Eisbären 
* rein wo ich aktiv dabei bin  

*Noch eine Bitte:* Im Thread soll es hauptsächlich um  das Verabreden von gemeinsamen Mountainbiketouren gehen. Ein bisserl Mist posten ist immer mal ganz nett, mach ich auch gerne  Aber bitte in Maßen, dass der Thread das bleibt was er sein soll  

Grüße Google

_


----------



## theobviousfaker (13. April 2008)

Wenn ihr Richtung Frankfurt spackt, könnte ich mich direkt nach der Uni dranhängen. Hab um 18:00 Uhr Vorlesungsschluss am Westend und kann von da aus in etwa 15 Minuten am Main sein.
Bei ausreichend gutem Wetter wär das natürlich ne tolle Sache  Also entscheidet euch bis morgen Abend, damit ich mich vorbereiten kann


----------



## x-rossi (13. April 2008)

ein paar spessart-hahnenkamm impressionen vom heutigen tag?  

53 km
750 hm
3:00 h fahrzeit

die tour war - bis auf einen 200-300 meter langen anstieg - perfekt. leider war oben am hahnenkamm die hölle los. es waren nur 2 weitere biker anwesend, dafür aber eine aufgebaute hüpfburg mit massen von menschen. kaffe fiel deswegen flach heute. verdämmt!

der begradigte trail hat mich echt gewurmt, wird bei trockenheit aber gut zu fahren sein. ist jetzt halt ein langweiliges stück. schade. wir werden eine alternative finden müssen.

mein kollesch und ich würden uns aber ebenso über andere biker freuen, die noch andere wege zum hahnenkamm hoch kennen. vielleicht finden sich hier ja ein paar, die in zukunft für die ein oder andere tour guiden möchten. oder mit uns hoch fahren.

-

Gestern noch feinster Trail, heute nur noch Acker

Fahr doch bitte grad noch mal runter

Böser Uphill kurz vorm Hahnenkamm - Teil 1

Böser Uphill kurz vorm Hahnenkamm - Teil 2

Kuchen-Time

Wer das hier schaut, ist selbst schuld

-


----------



## _jazzman_ (13. April 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> leider war oben am hahnenkamm die hölle los. es waren nur 2 weitere biker anwesend, dafür aber eine aufgebaute hüpfburg mit massen von menschen. kaffe fiel deswegen flach heute. verdämmt!


 
Heute war Familienfest aufm Hahnenkamm, deshalb waren die heimischen Biker heute in anderen Revieren unterwegs...  



x-rossi schrieb:


> mein kollesch und ich würden uns aber ebenso über andere biker freuen, die noch andere wege zum hahnenkamm hoch kennen. vielleicht finden sich hier ja ein paar, die in zukunft für die ein oder andere tour guiden möchten. oder mit uns hoch fahren.


 
Schöne Trails gibts viele am Hahnenkamm... Vor allem bergab... 
Aber ihr sucht ja Biker die euch Wege nach oben zeigen und nicht nach unten...


----------



## x-rossi (13. April 2008)

fährt da einer nicht gerne bergauf? runter gehts ja automatisch  

aber im ernst, wir haben auch gerne neue trails bergab. abwechslung ist sowohl bergauf- wie bergab willkommen. also wenn du uns was neues zeigen kannst, nehmen wir dein angebot gerne an 

so sind wir heute gefahren:





nach oben, links und unten gilt es also viel neues zu entdecken


----------



## theobviousfaker (14. April 2008)

Was zum Teufel war das für eine Kamera?  Da hat man ja das Gefühl der Sensor wäre aus Wackelpudding! Sowas habe ich noch NIE gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (14. April 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> fährt da einer nicht gerne bergauf?



sicher fahr ich gerne bergauf. nur wenn ich mir eure bikes in den videos anschaue habt ihrs bergauf bissl leichter als ich...


----------



## Google (14. April 2008)

Papperlapapp  Das machst Du doch locker wett. Bist schon wieder auffem Weg  

@[email protected] Irgendwie schön abgedreht die Videos  Das hat mich doch gleich inspiriert. Irgendwann kommt da noch was  

Klar können wir auch gerne mal gemeinsam Hahnenkamm fahren. Dieses WE wars halt noch nix für mich. Übrigens war unsere gestrige Tour fast schlammfrei.....und guten Kuchen gabs auch im Naturfreudehaus  

@[email protected] Wollen wirs vielleicht lieber für nächste Woche festhalten? Der Main war gestern verdammt hoch und die Nacht hats ziemlich geschüttet....und es geht heute noch weiter. Ich befürchte, dass zwischen Rumpenheim und Bad Offenbach der Radweg überflutet sein wird. Schlammig ist er eh. Aus diesem Grunde würd ich diesmal AB bevorzugen. Von Deiner geposteten Zeit müßte es eigentlich ganz gut hinkommen. Ich schätze mal, dass wir gegen 18:10/15 am Sachsenhäuser Ufer vorbei kommen.

@[email protected] Seit gestern hab ich Lust auf die Kahltalumrundung bekommen. Ich fahr Sie bestimmt nicht nur einmal. Es muß halt mal länger wieder trocken sein. Dann packen wirs an?  

Grüße

Google


----------



## theobviousfaker (14. April 2008)

Ja, morgen solls eh den ganzen Tag wieder regnen  
Oh man, ich glaub ich verlier an Gewicht. Meine Muskeln bauen ab


----------



## _jazzman_ (14. April 2008)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Seit gestern hab ich Lust auf die Kahltalumrundung bekommen. Ich fahr Sie bestimmt nicht nur einmal. Es muß halt mal länger wieder trocken sein. Dann packen wirs an?



Ach Quatsch, ne Kahltalumrundung bei Regen ist doch auch was Feines... 6h Dauertest für die Gore-Regenklamotten...  In den Alpen nimmt das Wetter auch keine Rücksicht auf uns...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (14. April 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Also mir hat die heutige Tour auch sehr gut gefallen. Hatte ich so gar nicht erwartet. Gut, das Jazzmann  noch zum Klappermühlchen wollte. Ich wäre doch glatt nur Forstwege trotz der unerwartet guten Verhältnisse gefahren!
> 
> Das hat mal wieder Lust auf mehr gemacht  Nette Truppe
> 
> ...



Ich komme mit wenn das Wetter mitspielt. Sage dir aber rechtzeitig bescheid.

Edit: Was kann man sich denn unter eine Kahltalumrundung vorstellen??


----------



## _jazzman_ (14. April 2008)

@Sofasurfer

Kahltalumrundung: Parkbucht B8, Birkenhainer, Franzosenkopf, Dr.-Karl-Kiehn-Platz, Engländer und dann irgendwie auch wieder über Sailauf, Sternberg, Hahnenkamm zurück zur Parkbucht.

Also wie der Name sagt, einmal um das Kahltal herum.
Dürften ab/an Parkbucht B8 ca. 110km / 1500Hm sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (14. April 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @Sofasurfer
> 
> Kahltalumrundung: Parkbucht B8, Birkenhainer, Franzosenkopf, Dr.-Karl-Kiehn-Platz, Engländer und dann irgendwie auch wieder über Sailauf, Sternberg, Hahnenkamm zurück zur Parkbucht.
> 
> ...



Ok.
110km / 1500Hm ..UFF 
hört sich aber Interessant an. Vieleicht könnte man ja mal dieses Jahr sowas machen. Gibt es da auch Trails


----------



## _jazzman_ (14. April 2008)

Du glaubst doch nicht, dass ich 110km durch die Gegend fahr ohne Trails...   

Auf der Birkenhainer zwischen Parkbucht und Geiselbach gibts einige schöne Trails, der Eselsweg vom Dr.-Karl-Kiehn-Platz bis zum Engländer ist ein einziger schöner Trail, der dich am Ende direkt am Biergarten aus dem Wald ausspuckt und auf dem Rückweg Richtung Hahnenkamm gibts auch schöne Passagen...


----------



## x-rossi (14. April 2008)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Was zum Teufel war das für eine Kamera?  Da hat man ja das Gefühl der Sensor wäre aus Wackelpudding! Sowas habe ich noch NIE gesehen


sony ericsson 510i  



_jazzman_ schrieb:


> sicher fahr ich gerne bergauf. nur wenn ich mir eure bikes in den videos anschaue habt ihrs bergauf bissl leichter als ich...


ok, das ist ein argument. trotzdem fahren wir gerne mal mit.



Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Irgendwie schön abgedreht die Videos  Das hat mich doch gleich inspiriert. Irgendwann kommt da noch was
> 
> Klar können wir auch gerne mal gemeinsam Hahnenkamm fahren. Dieses WE wars halt noch nix für mich. Übrigens war unsere gestrige Tour fast schlammfrei.....und guten Kuchen gabs auch im Naturfreudehaus


ich hab eigentlich richtig bock auf eine gute helmkamera. sind momentan aber nur flausen im kopf. 

jetzt bin ich echt 4x hintereinander längere touren gefahren und kann erst mal nicht mehr. ich muss jetzt ein paar kilometer 3 ritzel höher schalten, sonst fahr ich mich echt noch komplett leer  

das ist das dilemma, wenn man auf ein ziel hin trainiert. ich werde noch nicht mal mit euch spacken können, weil tempo und dauer wahrscheinlich weit auseinander liegen werden (ich muss jetzt echt ne spur langsamer machen).



_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Also wie der Name sagt, einmal um das Kahltal herum.
> Dürften ab/an Parkbucht B8 ca. 110km / 1500Hm sein.


da meld ich mich aber schon mal an


----------



## Erdi01 (14. April 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @Sofasurfer
> 
> Kahltalumrundung: Parkbucht B8, Birkenhainer, Franzosenkopf, Dr.-Karl-Kiehn-Platz, Engländer und dann irgendwie auch wieder über Sailauf, Sternberg, Hahnenkamm zurück zur Parkbucht.
> 
> ...


Und so sieht das in *Bildern* aus. In meinem Blog auf der HP kannste auch was zu lesen, wenn Du runterscrollst.

So, jetzt habe ich schonmal schriftlich die Aussenstelle Hanau beehrt ...


----------



## Google (15. April 2008)

Danke, Danke  Jetzt mußte nur noch ab und an mitfahren.





_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Ach Quatsch, ne Kahltalumrundung bei Regen ist doch auch was Feines... 6h Dauertest für die Gore-Regenklamotten...  In den Alpen nimmt das Wetter auch keine Rücksicht auf uns...


 Nö, Nö  Solange ich mir das Wetter aussuchen kann, würd ich gerne bei Sonnenschein das schöne Kahltal umrunden  

Stell Dir doch ein Püppi mit den Gore-Klamotten unter die Dusche. Dann weißte auch ob die Sachen halten was sie verprechen  Für die Alpen werd ich nur ne Alex-regenjacke dabei haben. Wurde von (4 oder 5) Jacken vom NDR als Testsieger gekürt. Das muß reichen.

@[email protected] Gerade gestern dachte ich, dass es eigentlich doch ganz gut passen müßte....Soweit sind wir doch nicht auseinander und mit Windschatten (wer auch immer wo fahren müßte) dürfte das doch gut gehen. Wie lang sind denn Deine Touren?

Heutige Tour: Wenn es nicht regnet, fahre ich auf alle Fälle...Richtung AB! Meldet Euch rechtzeitig wenn Ihr mitwollt.

Grüße

Google


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (15. April 2008)

Habe mich gerade angemeldet Google. Bei nicht regenen komme ich auch auf alle fälle mit. Warte dann wieder an der Auheimer Brücke.


----------



## Google (15. April 2008)

*Achtung! Aktuelle Änderung der Tour:

Heute Treffpunkt B 8 Parkplatz  17:30 Uhr. Sofasurfer will sein Testfusion testen!  

Geschwindigkeit: Seeehr langsam nach oben  

Wer da ist ist da  *


----------



## x-rossi (15. April 2008)

guude google,



Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Gerade gestern dachte ich, dass es eigentlich doch ganz gut passen müßte....Soweit sind wir doch nicht auseinander und mit Windschatten (wer auch immer wo fahren müßte) dürfte das doch gut gehen. Wie lang sind denn Deine Touren?


ohne mir    jetzt zu nahe treten zu wollen: ich brauche echt ein wenig erholung, mein körper schreit geradezu danach. ist wie wunden lecken, da möcht ich auch lieber alleine sein mit mir  . z.b  die nächsten 5 einheiten über die nächsten 2 wochen dauern kaum mehr als 1-2 h. diese zeit kann ich momentan auch prima dafür nutzen um überlegungen darüber anstellen zu können, was und wen ich am arbeitsplatz so verändern muss. kost auch nebenher energie  

ich komm dann aber auch wieder wie phoenix aus der asche. garantiert


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (15. April 2008)

Google schrieb:


> *Achtung! Aktuelle Änderung der Tour:
> 
> Heute Treffpunkt B 8 Parkplatz  17:30 Uhr. Sofasurfer will sein Testfusion testen!
> 
> ...



Super das sich das noch so kurzfristig einrichten ließ..ein Fettes danke...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (16. April 2008)

Die Tour war dank des Wetters auch ganz gut. Zum Schluss ein wenig Kalt,aber eine Elefantenhaut kann das ab. 

Das Fusion Raid ist ja mal der Hammer. Hatte dank Google doch noch ein Paar gelegenheiten das Bike zu testen. Ein Paar Trails ein Paar Jumps und das Bike hat sich in mein Herz gebrannt. 

Bis die Tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (16. April 2008)

Und welch Ehre: Vom Chefkonstrukteur persönlich das Bike bekommen  Fusion ist halt doch noch eine kleine Familie.

Das wird lustig: Jeder von uns hat dann ein Univega Hardtail und ein Fusion Raid  

So, Gelände habe ich für diese Woche schon hinter mir, morgen gehts an den Main. Mitfahrer wie immer willkommen  

*Mainspacking am Donnerstag​*
Für das WE hab ich diesmal den Fernblick und den Buchberg im Visier. Vom Klappermühlchen hab ich gerade mal genug.

2-3 unbekannte Passagen habe ich im Visier, die es zu erforschen gibt. Ich informiere die Tage, es wird wohl der Sonntag. Ein paar Bilderchen/Filme werd ich wohl auch mal wieder schiessen, ausserdem muß ich mal wieder was in meinen Blog schreiben  

Edit: Das Stückchen fahren wir natürlich dann auch am Sonntag:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=6W2eRq7xd1Q&feature=user


Grüße

Google


----------



## theobviousfaker (16. April 2008)

Bis ich das Geld für ein Raid habe seid ihr schon alle tot  

Wenn ihr Richtung Frankfurt spackt kann ich mich dranhängen, wie am Dienstag geplant. Oder immer noch überflutet?


----------



## Google (16. April 2008)

@[email protected] Ich bin ganz ehrlich: Ich hab diese Woche irgendwie kein Bock auf die Richtung Frankfurt  Nächste Woche hole ich Dich/Wir in Sachsenbach ab! Versprochen! Dienstag oder Donnerstag. Sag was und ich machs fest  


x-rossi schrieb:


> ich komm dann aber auch wieder wie phoenix aus der asche. garantiert


Boah ey!!   Mach aber net so lange hin!

Grüße

Google


----------



## theobviousfaker (16. April 2008)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Ich bin ganz ehrlich: Ich hab diese Woche irgendwie kein Bock auf die Richtung Frankfurt  Nächste Woche hole ich Dich/Wir in Sachsenbach ab! Versprochen! Dienstag oder Donnerstag. Sag was und ich machs fest



Und dann regnets! *schmoll*  Na gut du fauler Sack  Dann musst du am WE halt auf mich warten wenn ich hinterherhechel  

@rossi: Du bist nicht der einzige der meint ich hätte abgenommen   Ich kann mir das nur damit erklären, dass ich tatsächlich sichtbar an Muskelmasse verloren hab, denn wie sollte ich ausgerechnet nach extrem sportlicher Freizeit die ersten zwei Wochen wo ich fast nichts gemacht habe, abnehmen?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (17. April 2008)

Google schrieb:


> *Mainspacking am Donnerstag​*
> Grüße
> 
> Google



Bin dann um 17.05 an der Auheimer Brücke und warte auf dich.
Muss aber vorher noch zum Günther das Bike abgeben. Und noch ein bischen failschen und dann wird der Bike auftrag Übergen. 

Bis denne.


----------



## x-rossi (17. April 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Boah ey!!   Mach aber net so lange hin!


huch, für den 27.04 bahnt sich tour-mäßig ja doch wieder was an bei mir!  

zur auswahl stünden darmstadt(odenwald)-light (hin mit der RB, 40 km gelände, zurück mit der RB), taunus oder halt wieder spessart. ODER aber ich fahre eventuell mit einem alten arbeitskollegen - welchen ich eine zeit lang aus den auge verloren habe - den taunus von hochheim aus an. mal guggen, ist noch nix festes geplant.

bis jetzt steht nur der 27.04 fest. tour-mäßig bin ich flexibel, tendiere aber zum odenwald  

gruß
rossi


----------



## Google (17. April 2008)

Dann halt uns mal auf den Laufenden  Aber BITTE! nicht so früh!!    Ich muß ja noch irgendwie hinkommen...wohl eher mit dem Auto (Könnte dann noch jemanden mitnehmen). Ich klär mal alles mit der Gattin ab...

Und hier wie angekündigt die 

*Sonntagstour​*
Wie immer ist jeder Mitfahrer willkommen  Allerdings: Es besteht "Kurze-Hosen-Pflicht"  Ausserdem wollt ich schon mal ankündigen, dass ich eine Wegerkundung vor habe. Nichts tragisches, es könnte halt mal sein, dass wir umkehren müssen...

So long

Google


----------



## x-rossi (17. April 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Dann halt uns mal auf den Laufenden  Aber BITTE! nicht so früh!!    Ich muß ja noch irgendwie hinkommen...wohl eher mit dem Auto (Könnte dann noch jemanden mitnehmen). Ich klär mal alles mit der Gattin ab...


ja ok. welche uhrzeit wäre denn am passendsten?


----------



## theobviousfaker (17. April 2008)

Google schrieb:


> (Könnte dann noch jemanden mitnehmen).



Ich fühl mich angesprochen    
Wollte heute doch noch mit euch mitspacken habs dann aber zeitlich nicht mehr gepackt, war mir zu stressig. Hab dann gemütlich meine Schaltung mal eingestellt, jetzt komm ich auch wieder gescheit aufs kleine KB , und hab dann noch ne Stunde im Wald verbracht. 
Und meine Bunnyhops werden immer besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (17. April 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ja ok. welche uhrzeit wäre denn am passendsten?


Na ja, so ab 11:00/11:30 Uhr  Im Übrigen wäre mir Darmstadt/Odenwald auch am liebsten 


theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Ich fühl mich angesprochen


Kein Problem. Kämst Du dann zu mir zum Aufladen? Es wäre für mich nämlich ne ganz schöne Schleife wenn es eigentlich Richtung DA geht. Aber wie gesagt, ich muß erst mal schauen ob ich die Mühle bekomme. Ich sage noch bescheid.

@[email protected] Ist das dann eigentlich mit einer Pause?Dann könnens auch gerne ein paar KM mehr sein 

Grüße

Google


----------



## theobviousfaker (18. April 2008)

Ja klar, das wär kein Problem. Die Schleife muss nich sein


----------



## x-rossi (18. April 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Na ja, so ab 11:00/11:30 Uhr  Im Übrigen wäre mir Darmstadt/Odenwald auch am liebsten


11:30 ist glaub allgemein gut  

ich glaub, des mache mer so.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (18. April 2008)

Google schrieb:


> *Sonntagstour​*
> Google



Habe was von Kuchen gelesen ...Und ghost48 kommt auch wieder mit. 
Habe mich schon angemeldet. Bis Sonntag am Rochusplatz


----------



## theobviousfaker (18. April 2008)

Hab mich auch angemeldet, Tour diesen Sonntag muss sein! Bin heute schon in kurzen Hosen unterwegsgewesen


----------



## x-rossi (19. April 2008)

so! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





odenwald-light für den 27.04. ist nun fest organisiert und hängt nur noch von einem faktor ab: dem wetter. 

beim kollesch und mir stehts noch nicht so ganz fest, ob wir mit den bikes oder mit der bahn anreisen, aber wir alle treffen uns dann gegen 12:00 uhr +- 5 minuten auf dem großen schotter-parkplatz links vom restaurant bölle. und hier bitte auch noch mal für die anfahrt:  klick.

burg frankenstein liegt auf knapp der häfte der tour und wir werden dort einkehren - zwischen 11-22 uhr gibts warme küche. natürlich auch lekker kuchen, kaffee und kakao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (19. April 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Und hier wie angekündigt die
> 
> *Sonntagstour​*
> Wie immer ist jeder Mitfahrer willkommen


Hey Jungs, ich freu mich schon auf die morgige Tour auch wenn es garantiert! schlammig wird  Also nehmt genug zum Mundspülen mit. Breites Grinsen und Schlammpackung während der Fahrt führt zu erheblichen Verstopfungen im Kauleistenbereich  

Ne wirklich, die Region, die wir abfahren, ist leider eher für Schlammpes prädestiniert.

@[email protected] Perfekt! Machste Du einen schönen L-M-B-Eintrag  
@[email protected] Ich kriegs Auto und kann Dich mitnehmen  Der interessierte Rest hat auch Anfahrtsmöglichkeiten?

Grüße

Google


----------



## HelixBonus (19. April 2008)

Spass macht's erst, wenn's zwischen den Zähnenn knirscht...

Bei einem Blick gen Himmel glaubt man ja kaum, dass das morgen einigermaßen werden soll...

Odenwaldtour fahr ich auf jeden Fall auch mit, mit der S-Bahn bin ich ganz fix in DA.


----------



## _jazzman_ (19. April 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Hey Jungs, ich freu mich schon auf die morgige Tour auch wenn es garantiert! schlammig wird  .
> ....
> Ne wirklich, die Region, die wir abfahren, ist leider eher für Schlammpes prädestiniert..
> ...
> ...


 
Was geht denn mit Dir ab...  Google & Schlamm????  

So schön saubär wie dein Fusion heute morgen beim Günter stand willste es morgen gleich wieder einsauen... ?


----------



## theobviousfaker (19. April 2008)

Deswegen putze ich mein Rad in letzter Zeit auch nicht (bis auf den Antrieb), lohnt sich nicht 
Ich bräuchte mal ne wasserabweisende Hose damit der Schlamm nicht so kleben bleibt. Meine zwei improvisierten "Bikerhosen" lösen sich gerade im Schritt sowieso auf, die eine ist schon hinüber und die andere ist im Schrittbereich dünn wie Seide  Aber vielleicht fahr ich ja eh mit kurzer Hose


----------



## Google (19. April 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Was geht denn mit Dir ab...  Google & Schlamm????


Man beachte die Feinheiten  :



Google schrieb:


> Hey Jungs, ich freu mich schon.... *auch wenn es *garantiert! schlammig wird


Was bleibt einem denn auch anderes bei der Wetterlage dieses Frühlings über. Entweder in den Schlamm beissen oder es sein lassen. Mein* schönes Fusion*  lass ich im Keller. Für was hab ich denn mein Schlechtwetterbike  

Fahrt mir morgen net so viel Rentner und Hunde um  Obwohl die Wetterserver ja nun zum zigsten Male (man kennt es schon gar nicht mehr anders) ihre Vorhersage zum Schlechteren hin korrigiert haben und Ihr am Main nicht das Riesenchaos erwarten müßt.

Jungs, morgen will ich dennoch Beinhaare sehen


----------



## theobviousfaker (19. April 2008)

Jaja mal schaun  Wenns tatsächlich nur 13-14° werden soll werde ich wohl doch ne lange Hose anziehen denn im Wald abseits der Stadt ist es bekanntlich ein paar Grad kälter.
Andererseits isoliert sone Schicht Schlamm auch ganz gut


----------



## x-rossi (19. April 2008)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Perfekt! Machste Du einen schönen L-M-B-Eintrag
> @[email protected] Ich kriegs Auto und kann Dich mitnehmen  Der interessierte Rest hat auch Anfahrtsmöglichkeiten?


guude google,

meinste, der LMB eintrag ist nötig? wir haben uns hier doch recht gut abgesprochen. oder spekulierst du auf teilnehmende locals, die auch in zukunft für ein paar weitere trails sorgen könnten?

noch was: wir bahnfahrer haben nur eine ankunft pro stunde. entweder um 11:25 uhr oder aber eine stunde später mit der RB 60. welche zeit wäre euch beiden lieber und möglich, google und theobviousfaker?



ghost48 schrieb:


> Odenwaldtour fahr ich auf jeden Fall auch mit, mit der S-Bahn bin ich ganz fix in DA.


hallo ghost,

neben der RB 60 könnten wir natürlich auch mit der S 4 anfahren. ankunft wäre ebenfalls um 11:25 uhr. wir hätten aber eine leicht frühere abfahrtzeit. wir müssen auch nicht unbedingt die selben züge nehmen, hauptsache, wir treffen uns alle erst mal um 11:25 oder 12:25 ausserhalb des hbf darmstadt und von dort aus fahren wir dann in ein paar minuten zum restaurant bölle und treffen auf dem parkplatz den rest der truppe.

-

zusammenfassung - wann treffen wir uns am besten beim restaurant bölle?

11:30
12:30


----------



## theobviousfaker (19. April 2008)

Is mir schnuppe.


----------



## HelixBonus (19. April 2008)

Mh, da ihr aus Richtung OF kommt und ich von der Mainkur, wäre die S4 doch die beste Option. Über FFM Süd müsst ihr ja eh!? Dann können wir das als Treffpunkt nehmen und in DA gemütlich zur Gaststätte rausrollen.

@Google
Wann steht denn eigentlich mal wieder eine RR-Tour auf dem Programm? Hab schon Schuldgefühle, wenn ich meinen Renner immer so links liegen lasse!


----------



## Google (19. April 2008)

Es pisst und pisst und pisst... Na ja, morsche werden wir nur noch von unten nass


x-rossi schrieb:


> zusammenfassung - wann treffen wir uns am besten beim restaurant bölle?
> 
> 11:30
> 12:30


11:30 Uhr? Wegen des LMB-Eintrages hatte ich eher im Hinterkopf den Link auch bei den Eisbären anzubieten (wär Dir das recht gewesen?) Für Odenwald gibts da auch potentielle Mitfahrer: Erdi, Andreas, Killer, Red...etc. Aber die lesen bestimmt auch so mit, bzw. würd ichs den Jungs dann gerne auch ohne LMB sagen. Ist doch ok, oder?




ghost48 schrieb:


> @Google
> Wann steht denn eigentlich mal wieder eine RR-Tour auf dem Programm? Hab schon Schuldgefühle, wenn ich meinen Renner immer so links liegen lasse!


Es kommt wenns kommt und Schuldgefühle hab ich jedenfalls keine. Der Renner "rennt" ja net fort  Nächste Woche ist erst mal Odenwald angesagt und dann hab ich noch die Steinbrüche in Steinheim im Kopf. Was dann ist, kann ich noch gar nicht sagen. Da bin ich gaanz spontan  

Wenns Dich juckt kannste ja auch mal in die _Hauptfiliale _reinschauen. Erdi bietet öfters eine Rennertour an, wo ich mir die eine oder andere Tour auch nicht entgehen lassen werde. Z.B die Spessart/Odenwald-Kombi.

Ich werde die Tage eh mal posten was ich mir für dieses Jahr an Touren vorstellen kann, die ich dann ntürlich anregen und mitforcieren werde. Dann weiß jeder was noch so alles kommt. Das Jahr ist noch jung und ich bin voller Tatendrang  Nur das Wetter muß noch besser werden  

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (19. April 2008)

ghost48 schrieb:


> Mh, da ihr aus Richtung OF kommt und ich von der Mainkur, wäre die S4 doch die beste Option. Über FFM Süd müsst ihr ja eh!? Dann können wir das als Treffpunkt nehmen und in DA gemütlich zur Gaststätte rausrollen.


ok, machen wir so. wir treffen uns dann ab ca 10:43 im südbahnhof unten irgendwo beim zeitungskiosk. du erkennst uns an den mountainbikes  



Google schrieb:


> 11:30 Uhr? Wegen des LMB-Eintrages hatte ich eher im Hinterkopf den Link auch bei den Eisbären anzubieten (wär Dir das recht gewesen?) Für Odenwald gibts da auch potentielle Mitfahrer: Erdi, Andreas, Killer, Red...etc. Aber die lesen bestimmt auch so mit, bzw. würd ichs den Jungs dann gerne auch ohne LMB sagen. Ist doch ok, oder?


natürlich sind noch weitere eisbären willkommen, keine frage! 

ich lass den lmb-eintrag weg. treffpunkt am sonntag den 27.04 um 11:30 am restaurant bölle. hoffen wir jetzt also nur noch auf bestes wetter 

gruß
rossi


----------



## Google (19. April 2008)

"Bestes Wetter" ist das Stichwort: Dieses hatten wir heute nun wirklich nicht und der Regen war/ist schlimmer als vorausgesagt.

Es regnet seit heute morgen mindestens 7 Uhr (da bin ich aufgestanden) bis jetzt nun schon unentwegt. Die Tour wie ursprünglich geplant, sollte aus diesem Grunde so nicht gefahren werden, das macht (zumindest mir) keinen Spass mehr. Zum Fernblick möchte ich auf alle Fälle nicht fahren, das ist nur noch Schlamm,  Buchberg dürfte so lalala sein .

Ich denke, wir sollten morgen vor Ort entscheiden, was wir tatsächlich fahren, ich tendiere die einigermaßen schlammfreien, unspektakulären Wege zu nehmen, nach dem Motto "Hauptsache Bewegung".

Ich nehms niemanden für übel wenn er absagen will, trailig ist jedenfalls morgen sicherlich nicht angesagt.  

Ansonsten sehen wir uns morgen (immer noch?) in kurzen Hosen    

Guuds nächtle

Google


----------



## theobviousfaker (19. April 2008)

Jetzt mach doch nich gleich den Miesepeter, is doch bloß Wasser und bester Humusboden  Ohne Trails gehts jedenfalls nicht  Und _ich_ hab keine Schutzbleche  

Außerdem hast du ne PN, antworte doch mal  Ne jetzt is egal, da sprech ich einfach morgen mit dir drüber.


----------



## karsten13 (19. April 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Wenns Dich juckt kannste ja auch mal in die _Hauptfiliale _reinschauen.



**werbemodus_an**

... oder direkt ins *richtige* Forum  RR-News: Die Mitte

Das Tourenangebot dort wird bei besserem Wetter auch wieder größer, Wochenendtouren werden u.a. hier gepostet - und natürlich empfehle ich noch den Dienstags-Treff.

**werbemodus_aus**

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Google (19. April 2008)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Jetzt mach doch nich gleich den Miesepeter


Das Wetter ist böse nicht ich!




theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Außerdem hast du ne PN, antworte doch mal  Ne jetzt is egal, da sprech ich einfach morgen mit dir drüber.


Uuups habe ich bei meinem letzten Post ganz vergessen. Wollt ich auch vorschlagen, dass wir morgen drüber reden


----------



## theobviousfaker (20. April 2008)

Wenn du jetzt auch noch heulst kommt ja noch mehr Wasser in den Boden  Also lieber straaaaahlen sodass es trocknet  "Sommer ist was in deinem Kopf passiert" sangen ein paar wise guys übers Wetter


----------



## HelixBonus (20. April 2008)

Hallo...was ist den bitte das??? Hab ich gestern Abend im Wetterbericht nicht noch was von 18 Grad im Raum FFM gehört???   Nicht, dass wir das Pisswetter nicht gewohnt wären aber ich hab mich so auf Sonne gefreut. 
Na ja, lassen wir uns nicht unterkriegen. Nur wer tritt, kommt vorwärts...


----------



## theobviousfaker (20. April 2008)

Ich hab in meinem jungen Leben noch nie eine Zeit erlebt in der die Wettervorhersagen dermassen flüchtig und flexibel waren... das gute Wetter ist jetzt auf Montag verschoben, toll.
Hey woher startet ihr eigentlich? Ich starte ja in Offenbach, fährt noch wer mit der S-Bahn oder fährt am Main lang?


----------



## KillerN (20. April 2008)

Mädschenmodus an

Kann man mir hier versprechen das ich danach nicht wie ein Schlammmonster aussehe und wir wie das letzte mal, schlammfreie Wege fahren werden ?

Mädschenmodus aus

@Faker Wenn du hoch nach Heusenstamm gefahren kommst, können wir einen Schlammfreien Weg direkt zum Google fahren, Fahrzeit von mir aus: ca. 30min

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelixBonus (20. April 2008)

Ich fahre am Main entlang, allerdings setze ich erst bei der Mühlenheimer Fähre über. Bin dort 10:10 uhr. Einfach dazustoßen oder Bahn fahren.


----------



## HelixBonus (20. April 2008)

@Killer

NEIN!!!


----------



## _jazzman_ (20. April 2008)

@all, KillerN 

Ihr habt ziemlich gute Chancen auf eine schlammfreie und trailfreie Tour auf WAB's heute...  Ich fahr nämlich heut net mit...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (20. April 2008)

Matsch würde mich Persönlich nicht stören,da ich mein Fahrrad so oder so sauber machen müsste. Aber ich glaube die Trails werden nicht so gut befahrbar sein. Lasst und so wie Google schon erwähnt dann mal drüber abstimmen was wir machen.

Bis denne


----------



## theobviousfaker (20. April 2008)

Ich fahr doch net erst noch über Heusenstamm  Nix für ungut  Ich will ja net schon 30km aufm Tacho haben wenn wir mit Google losfahren.
Und lass den Mädchenmodus daheim  
Ich fahr dann mit der Bahn, wenn ich allein anreise power ich mich zu sehr aus. Keiner der mich zügelt


----------



## Google (20. April 2008)

Moin

ich würd sagen, dass die Mehrheit heute entscheidet  Ich kann mich arrangieren, so dass jeder seine Erfahrungen machen kann  

Also keine Ahnung was geht, daher kann ich auch nix versprechen.

Bis denne

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (20. April 2008)

Bis ich meinen Slick runter habe und den neuen Mantel drauf schaffe ich das zeitlich nicht, dafür habe ich zu lange geschlafen


----------



## Google (21. April 2008)

Moin, moin allerseits

es scheinen ja noch alle sehr beeindruckt und sprachlos von unserer gestrigen Tour zu sein  

Ich hatte gestern leider erfolglos versucht die Filme in YouTube hochzuladen, evtl. war ich etwas ungeduldig... Ich werd heuteabend erstmal ein paar Bilder einstellen wenn ich Zeit finde.

Unter der Woche scheint ja das Wetter phänomenal zu werden  Am schlechteren Dienstag gibts wieder eine

*Mainradrunde​*
@[email protected] Diesmal Richtung Frankfurt?

Eine weitere Tour wirds diese Woche wohl nicht geben. Ich wollte mir am Donnerstag mit dem Rad einen kleinen Steinbruch anschauen und ggfls. ein bisserl was freiräumen  Wer mitschauen/helfen will kann sich ja melden. Ggfls. bleibt noch Zeit eine kleine Runde zu drehen.

@[email protected] Würde es bei Dir am Donnerstag gehen?

Grüße

Google


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (21. April 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Moin, moin allerseits
> 
> es scheinen ja noch alle sehr beeindruckt und sprachlos von unserer gestrigen Tour zu sein
> 
> ...




Habe gestern mein Bike 2 h sauber gemacht.  
Am Dienstag und Donnerstag...

@Dieses WE wegen [email protected]
Ich würde sagen das der Faker mit Google fahren sollte da es bei mir noch nicht 100% fest steht ob es klappt am WE. Da es sich kurzfristig entscheiden wird ,werde ich auch kurzfristik mich um die Bahn abfahrtszeiten kümmern.
Gebe aber noch rechtzeitig bescheid.


----------



## HelixBonus (21. April 2008)

@Killer
Schwein gehabt, jedes unserer Räder hatte bei Ankuft zu Hause mindestens 1 kg Mehrgewicht.

Hab heute auch schon ewig geschrubbt und gepflegt. Werde beim nächsten Ausritt bei solchem Wetter wohl doch mein altes Rad nehmen!


----------



## theobviousfaker (21. April 2008)

Wozu habt ihr dann eure guten Räder, man man man   
Generell morgen, ja, wär ich dabei. Problem: Ich hab noch nichtmal meinen Antrieb fertig saubermachen können.. nur das große KB, für die kleineren muss die Kurbel raus. Heute hab ich dafür eigentlich keine Zeit, morgen eventuell auch nicht. Mal schauen wies im Laufe des Tages noch läuft, ich melde mich nochmal.

Apropos: Die Kette springt nicht mehr seit ich geölt habe.. erstaunlich.


----------



## Google (21. April 2008)

So, hab wenigstens schon mal ein paar Bilder in mein Album geladen:

Noch wird gelächelt 





Lecker Schlammpes  









Tragen war auch angesagt  





Da brauch man schon mal ein Päuschen...





Und tschüss


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (22. April 2008)

Was schlimme erinnerungen....

Google wo treffen wir uns?? Wenn es richtung Ffm geht am Druckhaus und wenn richtung _AB_ dann an der _Auheimer Brücke_. Denke mal das richtung AB besser wäre oder??


----------



## theobviousfaker (22. April 2008)

Ich spack nicht mit, das Wetter sieht mir heute zu beschissen aus. Soll auch regnen. Ab morgen dann Sonnenschein... wers glaubt.


----------



## KillerN (22. April 2008)

War am Sonntag auch noch unterwegs 115km, 900Hm, Sonnenschein und weiterhin ein glänzendes Ritzelpaket  

Statt zu putzen kann ich jetzt die Zeit mit Biken verbringen


----------



## Google (22. April 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Google wo treffen wir uns?? Wenn es richtung Ffm geht am Druckhaus und wenn richtung _AB_ dann an der _Auheimer Brücke_. Denke mal das richtung AB besser wäre oder??


 Ich würd sagen Richtung AB?  Wir treffen uns dann an der Auheimer Brücke.

@[email protected] so gegen 17:20/25 kämen wir an der Schleuse vorbei falls Du noch Interesse hast.

Ich bin heute erst wieder kurz vor der Abfahrt online.

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lanzelot (22. April 2008)

Wenn ich rechtzeitig aus dem Büro komme, bin ich dabei.


----------



## Google (22. April 2008)

Dann hoffen wir mal das es nicht noch anfängt zu regnen. Ich nehm mal lieber eine Jacke mit.


----------



## theobviousfaker (22. April 2008)

War mal wieder nix mit der Wetterprognose  Ich hab ja fest dran geglaubt in der Hoffnung das die Prognose für die nächsten Tage (nuuuur Sonne!) auch richtig wären... hoffen wirs beste


----------



## x-rossi (22. April 2008)

vielleicht solltetest du anfangen weniger zu glauben und statt dessen mehr tun


----------



## theobviousfaker (22. April 2008)

Ach sei leise 
Apropos: Nach der 80km-Tour am Sonntag war ich topfit (warn aber auch deutlich weniger Höhenmeter). Hätte ich Googles alte Gabel nicht im Rucksack gehabt hätte ich noch ne Runde um die Steinbrüche gedreht. Schade, dass ich die Gabel umsonst mitgeschleppt hab  (keine Cantisockel...d'oh)


----------



## Google (23. April 2008)

Wahrscheinlich lest Ihr ja auch bei den Eisbären mit aber für alle die es noch nicht wissen und Interesse haben sei nochmal ausdrücklich auf diese Veranstaltungen hingewiesen, wozu Ihr recht herzlich eingeladen seid  

*09.05 = Eisbären Stammtisch
25.05 = Eisbären Tour (& Friends)​*
Natürlich möchte ich auch nochmal auf die geplante Odenwaldtour am Sonntag hinweisen! Guide ist der ehrenwerte x-rossi  

*http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4688926&postcount=178*​Grüße

Google


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (23. April 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ok, machen wir so. wir treffen uns dann ab ca 10:43 im südbahnhof unten irgendwo beim zeitungskiosk. du erkennst uns an den mountainbikes
> 
> gruß
> rossi


Wenn es bei klappen sollte wäre ich um 10.21 Uhr in Frankfurt Süd


Hanau Hbf              So, 27.04.08 ab 10:09    
Frankfurt(Main)Süd  So, 27.04.08 an 10:21 

Wenn es bei mir klappen sollte sage ich euch noch rechtzeitig bescheid.Lust hätte ich schon


----------



## x-rossi (23. April 2008)

kann mal einer gerade die pause-taste vom wetter drücken?


----------



## theobviousfaker (23. April 2008)

Ich such sie auch noch, die Pause-Taste. Nach der Uni kurze Runde durch den Wald gedreht (so 12km ) mehr war nich drin, weil ich vorher noch den Antrieb putzen musste  
Hab mich an nem kleinen Kicker im Bombenkrater versucht und bin kläglich gescheitert, gut dass ich allein war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (24. April 2008)

@ Google,
weiß nicht ob ich es heute schaffe zu fahren. Mir ist was dazwischen gekommen. Werde dir aber rechtzeitig bescheid geben.Spätestens um 15.00 Uhr.

Bis denne

EDIT: Google schaffe es heute nicht. Muss zum Arzt.Bis Sonntag.


----------



## Google (24. April 2008)

Kein Problem, dann eben ein anderes mal. Gute Besserung was auch immer los ist.

Ja, gestern war echt mal wieder ein schöner Tag Ich hab die Sonne schön auf der Fahrt nach Hause geniessen können.


----------



## Google (24. April 2008)

Bei der Gelegenheit kann ich ja auch mal darüber informieren, dass ich seit dieser Woche sukzessive mit dem Bike zur Arbeit fahre, ab dem Monat Mai jeden Tag.   Mein RMV-Ticket habe ich gekündigt.  

Das wirkt sich auf meine Tourenangebote insoweit aus, dass ich in der Regel Dienstags von der Arbeit noch ein bisserl Grundlage dranhänge und natürlich ab Hanau für potentielle Mitfahrer nicht mehr so viel an Fahrzeit übrigbleibt.

Startzeit 17:00 Uhr Druckhaus bleibt, wobei dann insgesamt nur noch 2 Stunden Fahrzeit (ab/ an Druckhaus) anfallen. Ich werde weiterhin erst einmal einen entsprechenden LMB-Eintrag machen und werde sehen ob es noch Anklang findet. Wer bei meinen früheren Touren bisher später zugestiegen ist und länger fahren möchte, kann ja gerne ein Stück weiter fahren wenn ich abdrehe oder mich einfach Rückzus weiter begleiten. Ich denke, Hauptsache man sieht sich und fährt ein Stück gemeinsam.   Vielleicht mache ich ja auch schon den LMB-Eintrag ab Frankfurt 16:00 Uhr.

Meine Geländetour, die ich in der Regel Donnerstags fahre, möchte ich weiterhin anbieten, wobei ich am Anfang erstmal schauen muss, wie ich mich körperlich überhaupt fühle. Immerhin kommen durch den Arbeitsweg 200 KM in der Woche zusammen   Deswegen kann es sein, dass es erstmal (noch!) lockerer zugeht oder ich eine kürzere Tour oder erst mal gar keine anbieten kannich muss halt schauen wie es läuft.

Jungs, wir sehen uns doch wohl weiterhin!   Am WE fahre ich sowieso, Donnerstag Gelände soll bleiben und vielleicht schaffen wir es ja auch weiterhin die Hunde und Rentner am Main gemeinsam zu erschrecken. It's lovely   

So long Google


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (24. April 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Kein Problem, dann eben ein anderes mal. Gute Besserung was auch immer los ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theobviousfaker (24. April 2008)

Glückwunsch zu der Entscheidung, Google 
Ich werd auch schon ganz wahnsinnig, weil ich ja derzeit zugunsten der Geländereifen aufs tägliche Radfahren in die Uni verzichte. Aber bald hab ich meine Naben, dann wird gespeicht und dann is mein Rad fast schon fertig  yay. Grundlage erledigt sich dann für mich jeden Tag von selbst


----------



## x-rossi (24. April 2008)

die wettervorhersage für sonntag sieht hervorragend aus - 20° c, sonnig.

bis jetzt fahren feste mit:


google
theobviousfaker
ghost
kollesch
arbeitskollesch (schreib ich gleich noch was dazu)
und ich

der arbeitskollege kommt sportlich aus einer ganz anderen ecke. judo und ganzkörperertüchtigung. er ist allerdings ausdauererprobt und -fest und möchte sein limit am berg erfahren. und er fährt ohne klickies, was theobviousfaker aber auch die letzten paar male so gemacht hat. von daher sollte die tour mit dem arbeitskollegen also auch sonst ganz ok durchgezogen werden können.

@ theobviousfaker: was machen eigentlich die schuhe? schon die pedale montiert, oder fährst du auch kommenden sonntag so, wie sonst auch?

also ich hoffe ja echt mal sehr, dass der sonntag im großen und ganzen ein voller erfolg wird. die wettervorhersage spricht mit eindeutiger symbolik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (24. April 2008)

Welche Pedale?  Ich hab nur meine Plattforms  
Aber deine Schuhe passen mir wunderbar. Ich werd mir jetzt noch überlegen eventuell wieder Klickies zu holen aber ich will nix überstürzen. Diese Tour fahr ich jedenfalls mit meinen Sneakers - dank gutem Wetter sollte das auch kein Problem sein.


----------



## Google (24. April 2008)

Ein Beitrag zum Sonntagswetter 

*Ich!...Ich will Beinhaaare seehn, ich will Beinhaaare seeehn.....Ich! will! Bein!...Haareee seeeeehn OOOOhhhhh Yeaaaaah *  

Was doch so 2 Pilzchen derzeit bei mir anrichten können...HICKS!

Grüße

Google


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (24. April 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Ein Beitrag zum Sonntagswetter
> 
> *Ich!...Ich will Beinhaaare seehn, ich will Beinhaaare seeehn.....Ich! will! Bein!...Haareee seeeeehn OOOOhhhhh Yeaaaaah *
> 
> ...



Ich fahr 1 mal nicht mit und schon Besäuft der Junge sich..Tz Tz Tz 

Arztbesuch hat nichts ergeben...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (24. April 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> die wettervorhersage für sonntag sieht hervorragend aus - 20° c, sonnig.
> 
> bis jetzt fahren feste mit:
> 
> ...



Ich fahr auch Feste mit...werde es doch zu 99% er warscheinlichkeit schaffen.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (25. April 2008)

Wird es am Sonntag eigentlich Tailig,WB oder beides???


----------



## HelixBonus (25. April 2008)

Trocken = TRAILIG!!!


----------



## x-rossi (25. April 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Wird es am Sonntag eigentlich Tailig,WB oder beides???



das ist die inoffiziell offizielle cc-olympiastrecke von 2012. leider fiel die olympiade dann doch an england und nicht deutschland. da ist von allem was dabei.


----------



## Google (25. April 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> das ist die inoffiziell offizielle cc-olympiastrecke von 2012. leider fiel die olympiade dann doch an england und nicht deutschland. da ist von allem was dabei.


Hört sich doch gut an  

@[email protected] Bist Du um 10:30 Uhr bei mir? Dann haben für das Ein- und Auspacken, der moralische Vorbereitung etc. genügend Zeit  

Sollte Dir etwas dazwischen kommen, sage früh genug Bescheid, damit andere  Interessierte das Angebot wahrnehmen können. 

Ich freu mich schon  

Grüße

Google

Oh Gott, ich hab Pilz anstatt Pils geschrieben


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (25. April 2008)

Muss Morgen mal zu einem Fahrrad Spezialisten. Hatte doch schon früher probleme mit der Gangschaltung. Habe beim Bike Putzen mitbekommen das die Kette hinten nicht mehr sanft von Ritzel zu Ritzel übergeht sondern ruckartig und knallend.Das hört sich so an als ob die Kette hinten reist. Was könnte das sein??
Wie gesagt werde Morgen mal zu einem Spezialisten gehen.


----------



## HelixBonus (25. April 2008)

Klingt schwer nach abgenutztem Ritzel, abgenutzter Kette oder beides...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (25. April 2008)

....oder die Schaltung muß einfach mal nachgestellt werden. Eine Ferndiagnose ist schwierig.

Hab ich schon gesagt, dass ich mich auf Sonntag freu


----------



## Google (25. April 2008)

*Damit alle neuen Leser wissen um was es geht, ohne alles durchlesen zu müssen, hier der Eingangspost: *

_Hallo allerseits

*Warum dieser Thread? *Ganz einfach: Ab sofort werde ich über alle meine geplanten Touren in diesem Thread informieren. Ihr seid herzlich willkommen und dazu eingeladen an meinen Touren teil zu nehmen  

*Warum Google und "Co" ?
*
*"Co" seid IHR ! *Hier können alle, ob Anfänger oder regelmäßig Fahrende, ob jung oder alt, aus dem Raum Hanau und Umgebung Tourenvorschläge posten oder sich auch einfach nur dazu anmelden. Förderlich ist es , wenn man zum Tourenvorschlag auch einen Eintrag ins *Last-Minute-Biking* macht.

Hast Du Fragen zur Tour, zum Schwierigkeitsgrad, bist Du unsicher wegen Deiner Fitness? Fragen kostet nichts  

Wenn Du Interesse an weiteren Touren in Deinem näheren Umkreis hast, dann schau auch mal bei den *Eisbären 
* rein wo ich aktiv dabei bin  

*Noch eine Bitte:* Im Thread soll es hauptsächlich um  das Verabreden von gemeinsamen Mountainbiketouren gehen. Ein bisserl Mist posten ist immer mal ganz nett, mach ich auch gerne  Aber bitte in Maßen, dass der Thread das bleibt was er sein soll  

Grüße Google

_


----------



## x-rossi (25. April 2008)

ja google, schon zweimal jetzt  

vorfreude ist die schönste freude, wa?  nur noch 2x schlafen  morgen noch und der rest von heute 

und ich freue mich auch schon dermaßen, dass ich diesmal keine powerbars oder brötchen mitnehme, sondern 2 große stücke meines lieblingskuchens gekauft und in 4 stücke aufgeteilt habe  

da gibts ein paar anstiege, den kuchen werde ich danach brauchen 

übrigens lässt mich der umstand, dass es unsere sonntags-tour seit neustem auch als gps-file gibt hoffen, dass 2 zugewucherte trail-abschnitte vom wildwuchs berfreit wurden. das war vorher als doc-file leider nicht der fall.

als wir die tour im frühjahr 2006 die ersten beide male fuhren (wir hatten die ausgedruckte tour auf - ich möcht jetzt nicht lügen - 14(!) A4 blättern ausgedruckt und haben aus zeitgründen beim ersten mal nur die eine hälfte bis burg frankenstein geschafft und mussten den anderen teil also ein anderes mal vollenden), waren diese zwei trails schön zügig befahrbar.

aber schon im herbst 2007 fanden wir dann hindernisse auf der einen trailigen abfahrt vor, die kyrill uns in den weg gefegt hatte und einen zugewucherten schnellen flachen trail, der uns auf den parallelen hauptweg gezwungen hatte.

doch selbst wenn diese zwei abschnitte auch diesmal nicht befahrbar sein sollten, haben wir mehr als genug vom rest der strecke an spaß  

bis sonntag dann 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*p.s. als kleine auffrischung: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4688926&postcount=178​*
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## theobviousfaker (25. April 2008)

Klingt gut! Also ich habe Sonntag fest eingeplant und deswegen bin ich mir sicher, dass ich mitfahre, Google  Bring dir dann auch die Gabel wieder mit  

@Sofasurfer: Klingt nach schlecht eingestelltem Schaltwerk. Wenn Ritzel/Kette abgefahren sind schaltet es sehr gut weil eingefahren, daran liegts garantiert nicht.


----------



## Google (25. April 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> vorfreude ist die schönste freude, wa?


Jo klar ey:





x-rossi schrieb:


> burg frankenstein liegt auf knapp der häfte der tour und wir werden dort einkehren - zwischen 11-22 uhr gibts warme küche. *natürlich auch lekker kuchen, kaffee und kakao*


 

Ich weiß auch net warum das bei den Touren bei mir so eine hohe Wertigkeit besitzt  Es ist einfach lovely...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (26. April 2008)

So das Bike ist beim Doctor. Nach dem 1. Blick muss die Kette laut Kettenlehre ausgetauscht werden. Wenn ich Pech habe muss die Kasette auch gemacht werden. Sie Schaffen es aber heute noch also kann ich Morgen doch mit. Werde das Bike so gegen 15.00 Uhr abholen.


----------



## x-rossi (26. April 2008)

wenn die kette lang ist, muss auch gleich die kassette mit gewechselt werden. das ist gängige doktrin, die auf erfahrung beruht.

wenn der antrieb sich bei der probefahrt auch nur ein kleines bisschen anders verhält als du es gewohnt bist, dann nimm lieber gleich noch eine neue kassette mit.

im laden kostet eine lx-kassette so um die 50  uvp. *wenn er dir eine für 30  geben würde, wäre das perfekt*.

ich mache dir ein angebot: ich möchte heute sowieso richtung hu-steinheim/druckhaus trainieren und würde dir dann eine nagelneue lx-kassette mitbringen und vor ort montieren. ist kein akt!

für 25  (war selbst ein günstiger e-bay-schuss) wäre sie dir, wenn du sie bräuchtest. wir müssen nur noch fix nen plan machen, wie du dich darüber entscheidest und zeitlich organisierst, dann bringe ich alles nötige mit.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (26. April 2008)

Ich hole das Bike um 15.30 ab. Habe vereinbart das wenn ein Wechsel nötig ist das es auch gewechselt wird. Kann aber sein das gesagt wird das gewechselt werden muss aber keine da ist. Wenn das der fall ist werde ich auf dein Angebot zurückkommen. Werde aber erst heute nachmittag bescheid wissen.Und wenn gewechselt werden muss aber nicht kann. Wird die Kassette das Morgen auch Überleben.


----------



## x-rossi (26. April 2008)

in ordnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (26. April 2008)

Achso: Wo bleibt mein Benehmen, danke für dein Angebot X Rossi..


----------



## x-rossi (26. April 2008)

ach was, kein thema!


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (26. April 2008)

Freue mich auch schon auf Morgen. Werde wenn Planmässig ja um 10.21 in FFM-Süd sein. Werde mich dann draußen am Bahnhof stellen. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche ist da doch ein kleiner Platz oder? Oder wo trefft ihr euch??


----------



## x-rossi (26. April 2008)

abgemachter treffpunkt war gegen 10:40 in der innenhalle am zentral gelegenen zeitungskiosk.

allerdings werden auch wir eher gegen 10:30 am südbahnhof ankommen. von daher können wir uns auch auf dem platz der nordseite des bahnhofes treffen.

und nicht gerade im schatten warten


----------



## Google (26. April 2008)

@x-rossi, Du meinst alles 1 Stunde früher, Gelle?  Um 11:30 ist schon Darmstadt angesagt.....


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (26. April 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ok, machen wir so. wir treffen uns dann ab ca 10:43 im südbahnhof unten irgendwo beim zeitungskiosk. du erkennst uns an den mountainbikes
> 
> 
> natürlich sind noch weitere eisbären willkommen, keine frage!
> ...



Dachte ihr seid um 10.43 am Südbahnhof und um 11.30 an dem Caffee/Restaurant. Jetzt trefft ihr euch erst 11.30 am Südbahnhof??

Bitte um Richtigstellung....

Und den treffpunkt lasst uns dann an dem Zeitungskiosk in der Halle machen.Den wir jeder finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (26. April 2008)

Google schrieb:


> @x-rossi, Du meinst alles 1 Stunde früher, Gelle?  Um 11:30 ist schon Darmstadt angesagt.....


aargh! ja richtig!

* treffpunkt ffm-süd: 10:30-10:40!

treffpunkt darmstadt: 11:30!*

sorry!


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (26. April 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> aargh! ja richtig!
> 
> * treffpunkt ffm-süd: 10:30-10:40!
> 
> ...



Ja ja,die aufregung...


----------



## x-rossi (26. April 2008)

hach ja ...


----------



## theobviousfaker (26. April 2008)

Ich war eben noch beim Händler wegen meinem scheiss Schaltwerk. Das Schaltauge is wohl doch ein wenig krumm. Ich dachte Schaltaugen wären sone art genormte Sache mit Standardform... denkste, da mischt wieder jeder Hersteller bei JEDEM MODELL sein eigenes dreckiges Süppchen    Also morgen wieder nur mit "ausreichend" eingestelltem Schaltwerk unterwegs..


----------



## x-rossi (26. April 2008)

was soll den das morgen alles werden? Tour de Fekt, oder was  








spässchen, gelle! ^^


----------



## Google (26. April 2008)

Hach...Übrigens...Ich freu mich schon  

Falls Damen mitfahren....Wie bereits gesagt: *Ich will Beinhaare sehn!*


----------



## x-rossi (26. April 2008)

möchtet ihr einen blick auf das streckenprofil werfen?





_(copyright @ alexander kraft/www.fr-online.de)_


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (26. April 2008)

So mein Bike hat eine neue Kette und eine neue Kassette spendiert bekommen. Das heißt das ich nur noch auf Morgen warten muss,dass mir aber bei diesem Wetter nicht schwer fällt.

Dann bis morgen ca. 10.30 Uhr am Kisok im Südbahnhof.


----------



## mad2max (26. April 2008)

Hallo Biker,

wenn x-rossi mich wegen ungenügendem BMI nicht noch von der Tour auschließt  , bin ich morgen dabei. Habe eben mein Gizzmo aus dem dunklen Keller befreit, frisch gemacht, probe gefahren und freue mich drauf, nach langer Zeit mal wieder in der Gegend biken zu gehen.

Ich würde mit S4 (FFM-Süd ab 10:58) fahren. So wie ich es verstanden habe, steigen da ja noch welche zu. Wäre nicht schlecht in Darmstadt an den Treffpunkt geleitet zu werden.

HiHo

martin


----------



## x-rossi (26. April 2008)

nene, schon ok  

dann sind wir also 5 biker die ab ffm-süd nach darmstadt kommen, wo mindestens noch zwei weitere biker auf uns warten.

mit so vielen bikern war ich noch nie auf tour  

gibt es eigentlich eine höchstgrenze an bikern, wo man erfahrungsgemäß sagen kann, dass eine teilnehmerzahl darüber eher von nachteil ist? oder ist es egal, wieviele biker teilnehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mad2max (26. April 2008)

Bitte nicht am Bahnhof FFM-Süd auf mich warten, ich bin schon in der S4 drin seit Westbahnhof. Ich schließe mich dann, falls wir nicht in den gleichen Wagon aufeinandertreffen, den Bikern mit den schmutzigsten Rucksäcken an 

@x-rossi: Die Anzahl der Biker kann über das Tempo gegebenenfalls nachregulieren


----------



## x-rossi (26. April 2008)

wir können doch ausmachen, ob wir uns im vordersten oder im letzten wagen in fahrtrichtung treffen.

pendeln zwischen ffm <-> da denn schon die "neuen" wagen, durch die man ewig durchlaufen kann?


----------



## mad2max (26. April 2008)

Ich orientier mich dann mal in den letzten Wagen. Ob die S4 schon neue Wagen fährt weiss ich nicht.


----------



## theobviousfaker (26. April 2008)

Sagmal hat jemand von euch noch Klickpedalen rumliegen? Wenn ja meldet euch doch am besten heute noch  vielleicht könnt ihr die mir ja mitbringen..   
Bei dem Höhenprofil könnten Klickies doch von Vorteil sein  
Ansonsten fahr ich einfach in meinen neuen Sneakern  Nachdem ich die gekauft habe, hab ich mich an den Main gesetzt, die neuen klar Schiff gemacht und die alten direkt in die Mülltonne geworfen  An beiden Sohlen "Ausreißer"...


----------



## x-rossi (26. April 2008)

mein arbeitskollege wird auch ohne klickies fahren. du bist also nicht allein


----------



## theobviousfaker (27. April 2008)

Wenns noch jemand liest: Falls am Südbahnhof Obsthändler stehen, kauft mir doch bitte 3 Banänchen  Habs gestern vergessen


----------



## theobviousfaker (27. April 2008)

Mir gehts soweit ganz gut, nix geröntgt, nur Finger stabilisiert und Wunde hinten abgeklebt. Laut Notarzt soll ich in 2-5 Tagen so gut wie schmerzfrei sein, ich hoffe er hat Recht! Laufen, usw geht auch wieder ganz akzeptabel auch wenn morgen früh der schlimmste Schmerz noch kommt (laut Arzt). Vielleicht kümmer ich mich heute noch um ein paar der Fotos aber Uni-Hausaufgaben haben Vorrang. Hoffe ihr hattet noch ne schöne, nicht allzu paranoide restliche Tour


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (27. April 2008)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Mir gehts soweit ganz gut, nix geröntgt, nur Finger stabilisiert und Wunde hinten abgeklebt. Laut Notarzt soll ich in 2-5 Tagen so gut wie schmerzfrei sein, ich hoffe er hat Recht! Laufen, usw geht auch wieder ganz akzeptabel auch wenn morgen früh der schlimmste Schmerz noch kommt (laut Arzt). Vielleicht kümmer ich mich heute noch um ein paar der Fotos aber Uni-Hausaufgaben haben Vorrang. Hoffe ihr hattet noch ne schöne, nicht allzu paranoide restliche Tour



Na das hört sich doch wunderbar an....  Zum Glück ist nicht mehr Passiert.

Bin eben zu Hause angekommen. Ihr happt nichts mehr verpasst, ging nur noch Berg auf und das nicht zu Knapp. 

Danke noch mal an X Rossi für diesen gelungen Tag( bis auf den Vorfall). Die Trails waren ja mal der Hammer besonders die Downhill strecke.
Das müssen wir mal wiederholen und diesmal alle ans Ziel kommen.
Hoffe die 3 Aussteiger sind nicht Böse das wir die Tour ohne sie vortgesetzt haben.


----------



## theobviousfaker (27. April 2008)

Auf keinen Fall, ich brauch doch keine sechs Mann starke Eskorte  Und die knapp 10km bis zum Auto konnte ich ja auch allein fahren, wenn auch gemächlich. Hat gegen Ende nichtmal wehgetan bei der richtigen Frequenz. Nach der halben Stunde im Auto wars natürlich üüüübel 
Auch vielen Dank nochmal an dich, Frank  Was hätt ich ohne dich bloß getan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (27. April 2008)

Ja. ja, ist mir echt schwer gefallen heim zu fahren. "Komm bieg einfach rechts in den Wald ab, der kommt eh net nach" oder "der kann ja eigentlich schon wieder ganz gut fahren...auch bis nach Offenbach?" waren so meine Gedanken 



Spässle, bin froh, dass es Dir den Umständen entsprechend gut geht und hoffe, dass Du bald wieder für gemeinsame Schandtaten fit bist  

@[email protected] Danke für die Tour, waren klasse Trails dabei  . Das war dieses Jahr nicht die letzte Tour dort gewesen  . Gute Idee von Sofa einmal gemeinsam im Ziel anzukommen  Ich werd sicherlich auch mal auf eigene Faust los fahren.

Ach, und mein Umwerfer funktioniert auch wieder tadellos Vielleicht war irgendwo Dreck dazwischen...


----------



## HelixBonus (27. April 2008)

Freut mich, dass es dem "Faker" einigermaßen geht, sah ja echt nicht gut aus... Viel verpasst habt ihr eh nichts, da danach nicht mehr soviele Trails kamen.
Die paar von mir gemachten Bilder gibt's im Fotoalbum.
Freu mich auf künftige Touren mit ebenso guten Guides, Trails und solch einem tollen Wetter!


----------



## Google (27. April 2008)

Ei, vielleicht finden wir ja schon am Dienstag ein paar Trails wenn ich meine Mainradtour anbiete  

*Grooven am Mainradweg*​
Achtung! Wie gesagt: Da ich ab 16:00 Uhr schon in Frankfurt starte, fahre ich ab Druckhaus Steinheim nur noch ne gute Stunde in Richtung Aschaffenburg. Sprich: ab/an Druckhaus kommen in etwa noch gut 2 Fahrstunden zusammen. Wer mitwill (Sofa?, etc) kann, wenn er mehr fahren will, mir ja beispielsweise entgegenkommen oder einfach nco ein Stückchen weiter fahren wenn ich abdrehe oder mich auf dem Nachhauseweg noch ein Stückchen begleiten  Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten  

*@[email protected] Hat jemand Zeit und Interesse mit mir am Mittwoch die Steinbrüche in Mühlheim/Steinheim unsicher zu machen?? Gutes Techniktraining   Startzeit wäre zwischen 16:30 Uhr und 17:30 Uhr möglich. Fahrzeit circa 2 Stunden. Keine Höhenmeter *

Grüße

Google​


----------



## theobviousfaker (27. April 2008)

Ich, ich!


----------



## Erdi01 (27. April 2008)

*@Faker*, an dieser Stelle mein lieblings Spruch:

"Es ist nicht die Frage ob, sonder nur wann man auf der Fresse liegt"

Ich habe in 15 Jahren genug gelegen 

Gute Besserung aus dem Eisbären Hauptquartier an Dich ... und Grüße an alle zukünftigen Eisbären hier


----------



## x-rossi (28. April 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> was soll den das morgen alles werden? Tour de Fekt, oder was
> 
> 
> 
> ...


au waja! und aus spaß wurde dann doch mehr oder weniger ernst  

irgendwie hats bei uns allen gequitscht und beim obviousfaker dann auch noch am meisten. ich bin sowas von froh, dass dir nichts schlimmeres passiert ist, echt jetzt! genau diese rinne hat eigentlich das potential für viel schlimmere verletzungen. puuuh, noch mal schwein gehabt 

komm schnell wieder auf die beine, obviousfaker 

@ all: danke, dass ihr so zahlreich erschienen seid   meiner meinung nach waren wir eine ganz gut harmonierende gruppe, ich denke aber ebenso, dass 7 leute in einer gruppe echt das obere limit darstellen. so wie heute, so war es gut 

@ google: da ich bezüglich der anstehenden LD in kommender woche noch nicht so genau weiß, wie sich die heutige tour und eventuelle touren vor der LD auf das ergebnis auswirken, weiß ich noch nicht genau, ob ich fahren werde. ich warte die antwort des professors ab.

möchtest du die steinbrüche "abcruisen", oder gas geben? wenn cruisen, und der prof sagt "ok", dann würde ich türlich mitfahren.

grüße
rossi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mad2max (28. April 2008)

@x-rossi: Vielen Dank für die tolle Tour, hat echt seelische Schmerzen bereitet früher abzubiegen. War aber leider nötig, wenn ich erst um 7 oder 8 zu Hause aufgeschlagen wäre, gäb's wohl nicht mehr so leicht die Genehmigung für einen MTB-Ausristt.

@faker: Gute Besserung und immer schön bewegen, damit der Körper geschmeidig bleibt

@alle: Hat Spass mit Euch gemacht, ich fahre gerne wieder mit

Haut rein
mad2max


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (28. April 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Ei, vielleicht finden wir ja schon am Dienstag ein paar Trails wenn ich meine Mainradtour anbiete
> 
> *Grooven am Mainradweg*​
> Achtung! Wie gesagt: Da ich ab 16:00 Uhr schon in Frankfurt starte, fahre ich ab Druckhaus Steinheim nur noch ne gute Stunde in Richtung Aschaffenburg. Sprich: ab/an Druckhaus kommen in etwa noch gut 2 Fahrstunden zusammen. Wer mitwill (Sofa?, etc) kann, wenn er mehr fahren will, mir ja beispielsweise entgegenkommen oder einfach nco ein Stückchen weiter fahren wenn ich abdrehe oder mich auf dem Nachhauseweg noch ein Stückchen begleiten  Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten
> ...



Mittwoch würde gehen. Dienstag weiß ich noch nicht.
Ich habe aber mitbekommen das ich noch ein Paar höhenmeter Üben muss.

Wenn du Spacken möchtest werde ich es so machen das ich dir um 16.00 entgegen kommen werde und somit nicht alleine und auch auf meine 3 std fahrt kommen.


----------



## Google (28. April 2008)

mad2max schrieb:


> @faker: Gute Besserung und immer schön bewegen, damit der Körper geschmeidig bleibt


 Das ist was dran an der Empfehlung  

@[email protected] Mir hat man immer gesagt 3 Tage vor der LD ruhen, bzw. langsam machen reicht völlig aus. Die Steinbruchtour ist weder GA noch EB noch sonstwas trainingstechnisches. Ist sozusagen wie ein Ruhetag auch wenn man vielleicht auf ein paar Meter Gas geben will.

@[email protected] Wenns am Dienstag klappt, komm mir einfach entgegen. Wenn Du bis dahin nicht so sehr gealtert bist, dürfte ich Dich noch erkennen wenn Du mir entgegen kommst  

@x-rossi; [email protected] Ich mach dann für die Steinbrüche ein LMB-Eintrag und begrenze das Ganze auf 3, max. 4 Mitfahrer. Welche Startzeit zwischen 16:30 und 17:30 Uhr wird denn erwünscht? Und habt Ihr noch Lust auf ein Getränk zu mir zu kommen? Lecker alkoholfreies Weizen? Lecker Milchkaffee?  Ich wohne ja gerade um die Ecke  

Grüße

Google


----------



## theobviousfaker (28. April 2008)

Danke, bewegen tu ich mich sowieso. Keine Position ist wirklich gemütlich, weder sitzen, noch liegen, noch stehen  Schlimmer ist nur das aufstehen/hinsetzen/hinlegen selbst  Aber passt scho, wenn das heute das schlimmste sein soll bin ich bald wieder brauchbar fit! Bin doch weniger Pussy als ich dachte   Viel Spaß in den Steinbrüchen  Hätte da sowieso keine Zeit für.


----------



## x-rossi (28. April 2008)

uhrzeit egal! ich habe die woche urlaub 

-

/edit: wenn man nur bis zur uhrzeit liest, gelle!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . ein milchkaffee wär sehr ok


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (28. April 2008)

@Google 17.00 uhr wäre gut.Dann brauch ich mich nicht so von Arbeit zu hetzen. Habe aber gehört das es die Woche wieder viel Regnen soll.


----------



## theobviousfaker (28. April 2008)

Laut Wetterseite solls bei mir bedeckt sein und den ganzen morgen geregnet haben - von wegen, blauer Himmel und Sonne pur! Vielleicht kehr sichs ja jetzt um mit den Prognosen  Regen angesagt und stattdessen immer Sonne *träum*


----------



## Google (28. April 2008)

Ok Ihr Buben, dann stell ich mal 17:00 Uhr heuteabend im LMB rein. Gefahren wird natürlich nur bei einigermaßen guten Wetter. Kaffee ist auch schon eingekauft.

@[email protected] Deine Liebste kann ja zum Getränke fassen mitkommen und Ihr fahrt dann gemeinsam heim. Wäre kein Problem. 

Neidische Grüße an die Urlauber und Genesungswünsche an die _NonPussy_


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (28. April 2008)

Meine Liebste muss Arbeiten.
Wann willst du denn noch was Trinken vorher oder nacher?? Oder beides??


----------



## Google (28. April 2008)

Erst der Fleiss dann der Preis   Ist auch ein ganz unverbindliches Angebot wenn Du kein Bock hast, ist das auch kein Problem. Ich gehe ja auch nicht davon aus, dass Ihr bis in die Puppen bleibt.....Oder?  

So und hier ist dann auch schon der Eintrag für den Mittwoch.

*Steinbruchtrailtour am Mittwoch  ​* Ich habe auf 3 Mitfahrer begrenzt.

Das wird lustisch  Ich hoffe es ist alles frei. Es ist das erste Mal in diesem Jahr wo ich die Strecke fahre. @[email protected] Ich hoffe wir haben nicht aneinander vorbei gesprochen wegen der Startzeit und dem Treffpunkt. Der ist nämlich logischerweise bei mir. Meld Dich wenns so von Dir nicht gemeint war.

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (28. April 2008)

Ich meinte um 17.00 Uhr bei dir. 
Dachte ich kann bei dir schlafen....   ....

Würde aber gerne auf ein Bierchen *mit* oder ohne Alkohol bleiben.

Wegen Morgen muss ich mal gucken denke aber das ich es nicht schaffen werde.Wenn ich fahre komme ich dir entgegen. Wirst ja dann sehen wenn dir ein Älter gewordener Kai entgegen kommt.


----------



## _jazzman_ (29. April 2008)

Eigentlich hab ich ja heute so gar kein Bock auf Spacken...

Mein Radl war jetzt eine ganze Woche in stationäre Behandlung bei Dr. Günter und jammiert mir im Keller schon wieder die Ohren voll, dass es endlich wieder raus in den Wald will... Aber wenn ich euch richtig verstanden hab, wollt ihr ja eh nicht bis nach Würzburg spacken, von daher würde ich mich evtl. ein Stück anschließen und ggf. auf dem Rückweg noch einen Abstecher ins Gelände machen...

Wann werdet ihr denn an der Großauheimer Schleuse sein?


----------



## x-rossi (29. April 2008)

Google schrieb:


> *Steinbruchtrailtour am Mittwoch  ​*



ich bin auch dabei. muss nur noch schauen, ob ich dann anständig "Im Zirkelsrad 4a" finde.


----------



## _jazzman_ (29. April 2008)

Steinbruchtrailtour klingt natürlich sehr verlockend...

Aber Mittwoch ist bei mir nicht möglich. Werde am Mittwoch wenn das Wetter hält mit meinem kleinen Nachwuchswolf am Main spacken und in Seligenstadt ein Eis essen...


----------



## _jazzman_ (29. April 2008)

Falls jemand Lust und Zeit hat:

*MTB Tour rund um Hanau*


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (29. April 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ich bin auch dabei. muss nur noch schauen, ob ich dann anständig "Im Zirkelsrad 4a" finde.



Wir könnten uns beide am Druckhaus treffen, da ich den weg noch zum Google Mansion kenne. Würde sagen so gegen 16.45 Uhr. Müssten es eigentlich in 15 min. zum Google schaffen. Wenn nicht muss er halt mal 5 min warten. 

Obwohl wenn ich bedenke das du aus Offenbach kommst fährst du ein kleinen Umweg. Musst du dann wissen wie du es machst.


----------



## x-rossi (29. April 2008)

ja, machen wir so! 16:45 druckhaus


----------



## Google (29. April 2008)

@[email protected] Wenn ich den Rasenmäher aus der Gartenhütte ziehe, dürfte eigentlich ein passabler Übernachtungsplatz geschaffen sein. Ein paar _Mäuschen_ warten schon auf Dich   

Meine Frau holt jetzt Erdinger alkfrei. Ich hoffe das geht.

@[email protected] Wäre schön wenn Du ein paar Meter mitkommst. Die _Bergziege_ ist auch mal wieder dabei. Am Samstag kann dann ich leider nicht. Da schau ich meinen Kleinen beim Seifenkistenrennen zu  

Alternative wäre vielleicht der Freitag wenn Du frei hast. Muß aber meine Cheffin erst noch fragen. Ich könnt mir vorstellen über den Franzosen zum Engländer zu fahren und mit meinem Deutschen zurück auf gleicher Strecke  Das könnten wir heuteabend bereden.  

Wenn Du Interesse wegen den Steinbrüchen hast, dann sage einfach mal einen Tag an der Dir passt. Die Tour fahre ich dieses Jahr mindestens noch
2 mal.

Edit: Was sind denn das für Wettercapriolen bei Wettercom! Mit den ständigen Wetteränderungen ist es die Tage schon hart, jetzt zusätzlich ist mal schön warm, dann wieder richtig kalt...Abwarten heißt die Devise. Jazz, ich sehe gerade....da gibts ja nun schon einige Tourenabsichten zum WE. Echt verwirrend  


Grüße

Google


----------



## _jazzman_ (29. April 2008)

@Google  Alles schön und gut, aber Du hast mir immer noch nicht verraten, wann ihr an der Großauheimer Schleuse vorbeispackt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (29. April 2008)

Gibts da ne Schleuse  

An der GROßKROTZENBURGER SCHLEUSE 

 sind wir etwa gegen 17:20/25 Uhr

Bis denne

Edit: Oder ist´s die Kleinkrotzenburger Schleuse?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (29. April 2008)

@Google: Schaffe es heute leider nicht zum Spacken :-(...

@x-rossi: Dann bis Morgen um 16.45 Uhr am Druckhaus


----------



## x-rossi (29. April 2008)

google, was macht jetzt eigentlich dein umwerfer?

heute habe ich meinen gerissenen sattel umgetauscht und habe nebenbei den mechaniker gefragt, was denn da sache ist. ich muss dir morgen mal was erzählen


----------



## theobviousfaker (29. April 2008)

Was ist denn das für ein Smiley? Sieht aus wie ein Steak in der Fresse  
War heute nochma bei meinem Arzt, hat mich durchleuchtet. Nix gebrochen, aber die Finger sind so blau  Das wird möglicherweise länger dauern als die Hüfte. Und da verheilt der Bluterguß hoffentlich schön sauber sonst muss er nochma aufgeschnibbelt werden  Passt scho, konnte heute schon wieder selbstständig aus dem Haus


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (29. April 2008)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Smiley? Sieht aus wie ein Steak in der Fresse
> War heute nochma bei meinem Arzt, hat mich durchleuchtet. Nix gebrochen, aber die Finger sind so blau  Das wird möglicherweise länger dauern als die Hüfte. Und da verheilt der Bluterguß hoffentlich schön sauber sonst muss er nochma aufgeschnibbelt werden  Passt scho, konnte heute schon wieder selbstständig aus dem Haus


----------



## Erdi01 (29. April 2008)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Smiley? Sieht aus wie ein Steak in der Fresse
> War heute nochma bei meinem Arzt, hat mich durchleuchtet. Nix gebrochen, aber die Finger sind so blau  Das wird möglicherweise länger dauern als die Hüfte. Und da verheilt der Bluterguß hoffentlich schön sauber sonst muss er nochma aufgeschnibbelt werden  Passt scho, konnte heute schon wieder selbstständig aus dem Haus


wenn das so ist wie du's schreibst, hast Du da ein viertel Jahr was von. Ich wünschs Dir nicht, aber ich weis wovon ich rede  

Ich habe immer noch nix gelesen, was Du eigentlich angestellt hast  Habt Ihr Euch an der legendären Rinne versucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (29. April 2008)

Es war eine Rinne im Spiel weis aber nicht ob es die Legendäre ist. Ich denke Faker sollte es dir erzählen. Weiß nicht ob er will das es Öffentlich gemacht werden soll.

@Ghost48: hast du schonmal geguckt ob brauchbare Bilder von deiner Cam entstanden sind?? Wenn ja wo kann man sie mal betrachten.


----------



## x-rossi (29. April 2008)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Smiley? Sieht aus wie ein Steak in der Fresse
> War heute nochma bei meinem Arzt, hat mich durchleuchtet. Nix gebrochen, aber die Finger sind so blau  Das wird möglicherweise länger dauern als die Hüfte. Und da verheilt der Bluterguß hoffentlich schön sauber sonst muss er nochma aufgeschnibbelt werden  Passt scho, konnte heute schon wieder selbstständig aus dem Haus


dieses smiley ist ein astreiner verlegenheits-smiley. und es freut mich, dass es bei dir wieder vorwärts geht. in 14 tagen ist das gröbste überwunden.



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Habt Ihr Euch an der legendären Rinne versucht


nach burg frankenstein, kurz bevor wir erst mal richtung dh-abschnitt sind versuchte ich noch den heiklen oberen teil rinne zu erlären. dass es mich 2006 auch da reingehaut hat, ich mit dem brustkorb voran in einen fiesen ast gefallen bin und ich dann auch 10 minuten nur da lag, aus dem mantel schlauch heraus hing ohne, dass es ein platter war. und dass ich tage später starke schmerzen hatte und den brustkorb röntgen ließ.

nach theobvoiusfakers sturz bin ich mir jetzt echt sicher, dass dieser abschnitt absolut ungeeignet dazu ist, sekunden raus zu holen. da liegen noch so viele laubblätter herum, die steine und wurzeln verdecken und der weg neben der rinne ist auch noch leicht abschüssig und schmal ... nene ... muss nicht sein.


----------



## HelixBonus (29. April 2008)

War in der Tat grenzwertig. Wär der Busch, den ich unfreiwillig durchfahren habe, ein bißchen größer gewesen, hätte ich mich gleich daneben gelegt...

@SofaSurfer
Meine ganzen Bilder sind im Album zu sehen. Die restlichen hab ich mit Fakers Kamera gemacht. Nur der kommt nicht in die Pötte - auch sicherlich schmerzhaft, vorm Rechner zu sitzen.


----------



## theobviousfaker (29. April 2008)

Ja klar kann man das erzählen. Hab gesehen wie ghost vor einem üblen steinigen Stück schon stark abbremste (und er is mir fahrtechnisch meilenweit voraus) und das sah mir zu heftig aus. Hab dann dummerweise entschieden die Spur zu wechseln aber dann war da schon die Rinne im Weg. Hab glaub ich sonen halben Salto in der Luft gemacht, so genau kann ich das nicht rekonstruieren, ging zu schnell. Und dann hatte ich spontan Lust zu schreien 

Und wegen den Fotos: Da setz ich mich nach diesem Post wie geplant ran und lad sie hoch   Leider war die Cam noch falsch eingestellt und einige Bilder die ghost gemacht hat sind nix geworden, völlig aus dem Fokus  Generell hab ich keine guten Fotos gemacht diesmal, letztes mal im Spessart wars besser. Seid nicht so enttäuscht bitte  Aber so langsam sammle ich ja Erfahrung in Sachen Sportfotografie, wird schon


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (29. April 2008)

ghost48 schrieb:


> @SofaSurfer
> Meine ganzen Bilder sind im Album zu sehen. Die restlichen hab ich mit Fakers Kamera gemacht. Nur der kommt nicht in die Pötte - auch sicherlich schmerzhaft, vorm Rechner zu sitzen.



Meinte eigentlich die beweglichen bilder von deiner Videokamera. Habe noch in erinnerung das du die Downhill strecke gefilmt hast.


----------



## HelixBonus (29. April 2008)

Da kann man auch noch dran feilen. Die Halterung war nicht bombenfest daher wackelt alles ein bißchen viel. Youtube geht leider nicht da avi-Format...


----------



## x-rossi (29. April 2008)

avi -> mpeg -> youtube: >>>


----------



## theobviousfaker (30. April 2008)

Mir ist leider was Privates zwischengekommen  Entschuldigt die Bummelei bei den Fotos, ich schaff das noch...


----------



## HelixBonus (30. April 2008)

@X-Rossi
Danke für den Tipp!

Bin noch am probieren, hab die Cam schon an den Helm gepappt da da die Perspektive besser sein wird und es nicht so wackelt...

http://www.youtube.com/v/o-jXKm29iqM&hl=en


----------



## Adrenalino (30. April 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Wenn Du Interesse wegen den Steinbrüchen hast, dann sage einfach mal einen Tag an der Dir passt. Die Tour fahre ich dieses Jahr mindestens noch
> 2 mal.



Huhu,

wennste die Tour evtl. ma Samstag nachmittags oder Sonntags anbietest sach B-scheid.......ich hab zwar heute nachmittag frei aber da ich morgen an nem Duathlon teilnehme mach ich nur locker Vorbelastung. Trotzdem schade! Hätt ma wieder so richtig Bock über die Steinbruch-Trails zu bügeln!
Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (30. April 2008)

aber gerne doch, ghost48   

so ne richtig gute helmkamera ist ja auch ein traum von mir, der aber in sehr weiter ferne liegt. da ist man mit 400  - dann aber mit allem drum und dran - dabei. die kann ich niergendwo richtig abzwacken, verdammt. zu viele andere ziele.


----------



## HelixBonus (30. April 2008)

Ich glaub, das macht auch nur Sinn, wenn mas so fährt: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVAccWTrnIQ

Dann würd ich auch mehr investieren!


----------



## Google (30. April 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> aber gerne doch, ghost48
> 
> so ne richtig gute helmkamera ist ja auch ein traum von mir, der aber in sehr weiter ferne liegt. da ist man mit 400 â¬ -


 Kann man die auch fÃ¼r Livesexaufnahmen nutzen? Mit Helm im Bett und so? Dann wÃ¼rd ich mir so ne Anschaffung auch nochmal Ã¼berlegen  

Also der Umwerfer ging am Sonntag noch wÃ¤hrend der Heimfahrt ganz automatisch  MuÃte sogar am Schalthebel wieder zurÃ¼ckstellen. Ansonsten hatte ich bis dato keine Zeit nochmal drÃ¼ber zu schauen. Ich hoffe es klappt heute. Ich bin echt gespannt was Du zu diesem Thema zu sagen hast!

Der Tip zum Konverter ist gut. Ich hoffe das Programm ist leicht zu verstehen. Dann werde ich hier in KÃ¼rze auch unsere Schlammparade am Fernblick prÃ¤sentieren kÃ¶nnen  

@[email protected] Das klappt leider nicht mit Samstag oder Sonntag. Am Sonntag will ich was ordentliches fahren.

Apropos Sonntag: Wartet hier irgendwer auf einen Tourenvorschlag  Ich glaub, es sind alle verplant, deshalb wollt ich mal die EisbÃ¤ren in der Hauptfiliale , insbesondere den Erdi fragen ob gemeinsam was geht  Ich werde natÃ¼rlich auch hier informieren.


@[email protected] Die Filmchen schau ich mir heutabend an, bin schon gespannt.

GrÃ¼Ãe

Google


----------



## Lanzelot (30. April 2008)

Also ich wollte am Sonntag, es sollen ja bis zu 23° werden, auch ne Runde drehen. Ich hatte so Kahlquelle, Engländer, Hahnenkamm im Auge bin aber offen für fast alles (Odenwald -> Breuberg ? )


----------



## Adrenalino (30. April 2008)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Das klappt leider nicht mit Samstag oder Sonntag. Am Sonntag will ich was ordentliches fahren.Google



Ich mein ja auch net diesen Sa/So, sondern irschendwann mal. Man könnte das ganze ja auch mit meiner Maintaler-Trail-Tour verknüpfen, quasi ne Tour mit zwei Guides. Ich würde die Tour dann so legen daß wir an der Schleuse gegenüber Mühlheim/Dietesheim rauskommen. Da brauchen wir nur noch über die Brücke drüber und nach der Straße beginnen ja schon die Steinbrüche.

Demnächst gibts ja nochma zwei Feiertage, Pfingstmontag und Fronleichnam, wäre ja auch ne Option.

Würde ne amtliche 3-4 stündige Tour geben. Hm wären am Bischemer/Berger Hang aach debei 

Schaunmerma.


----------



## Google (30. April 2008)

Ach so, Dein Vorschlag wäre natürlich auch eine Option und bedarf einer genaueren Absprache mit Dir. Ich werde mich bei Dir melden. Ist ne gute Idee mit der kombinierten Tour, ich sag Dir aber gleich das ich knapp 2 Stunden bei mir zusammen bekomm (Wegen der Gesamtfahrzeit) und das ich gerne eine Mitfahrerbegrenzung (insgesamt 5 Leutchen) hätte oder ich muß 2 kleine aber schöne Passagen rauslassen. Wie gesagt, Idee ist bei mir im Köpfchen, geht auch nimmer raus und Du mußt jetzt mit PN`s rechnen  

@[email protected] So was Ähnliches hatte ich auch schon im Kopf: Immer brav die Birkenhainer lang, über den Franzosenkopf, dann den Eselsweg zum Engländer und auf gleichem Weg zurück..Oder ist das was ganz anderes? Auf alle fälle hätte ich es gerne schön waldig  Welches Zeitfenster steht Dir denn zur Verfügung?

Ich werde aber wie gesagt auch mal drüben fragen, vielleicht wirds ja auch Breuberg...Ist mir nämlich auch schnuppe. Ich denk wir kriegen was gemeinsames hin


----------



## Google (30. April 2008)

*Adrenalino* aber das wird doch heute höchstens locker Vorbelastung. Was sonst in den Steinbrüchen


----------



## x-rossi (30. April 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> @x-rossi: Dann bis Morgen um 16.45 Uhr am Druckhaus


hm ... kannst du mich auch von der s-bahn "hanau steinheim" abholen? weißt du, wie du vom druckhaus zur s-bahn kommst?

ich komme nämlich um 16:42 an der station an. und dann noch mal zum druckhaus fahren ... och menno!

ja?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (30. April 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> hm ... kannst du mich auch von der s-bahn "hanau steinheim" abholen? weißt du, wie du vom druckhaus zur s-bahn kommst?
> 
> ich komme nämlich um 16:42 an der station an. und dann noch mal zum druckhaus fahren ... och menno!
> 
> ja?



Das passt...Da wir da so oder so vorbei gekommen wären.
Also um 16.45 an der S - Bahn Steinheim.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (30. April 2008)

gebongt, da warte ich unten am aufzug auf dich


----------



## Lanzelot (30. April 2008)

@Google
Waldig ist ok, falls es zwischendurch nicht mehr arg regnet, sonst machts nur bedingt spass.
Ich dachte vom Engländer runter nach Schöllkrippen zur besten Eisdiele weit und breit und dann auf dem Radweg gemütlich zurück, bei Bedarf könnte man noch einen Abstecher zum Hahnenkamm machen.

Oder zur Burg Breuberg, da war ich mit dem Rad noch nie


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (30. April 2008)

Hier kommt gerade eine Dicke Schwarze Wolke!!! Was machen wir bei Regen??


----------



## x-rossi (30. April 2008)

aus welcher richtung? hier ist auch eine und es hat kurz getropft.

egal, ich komm und schau dann noch mal vor ort.

bis dann.


----------



## Google (30. April 2008)

Kaffee saufen  Bin leider eben erst wieder kurz online gewesen. Bis gleich!


----------



## x-rossi (30. April 2008)

wann gibts die videos?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mad2max (30. April 2008)

@ghost: Danke für Deine filmischen Aktivitäten. Bei den Bildern fängts schon gleich wieder an im Hintern zu jucken und das Gizzmo im Keller wiehert auch schon laut ...
War einfach ne klasse Trailtour, die Rossi uns da gezimmert hat.


----------



## Erdi01 (30. April 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> wann gibts die videos?


----------



## Google (30. April 2008)

Nabend

jetzt hab ich doch noch mal meine deutschsprachige Freeware zum Konvertieren studiert und habs doch noch abgerafft. In Fleißarbeit hab ich jetzt mal alle Filme konvertiert und auf YouTube hochgeladen  

Noch vom vorletzten Sonntag  





















Unsere heutige Tour mußten wir leider wegen des Wetters abbrechen aber es hat Lust auf mehr gemacht  Danke für die Aufnahmen Sofa  

Das Geschrei sollte das ganze natürlich noch etwas untermalen   






Hier sieht man mit einer anderen Einstellung wenigstens ein bisserl die Stufen


----------



## Google (30. April 2008)

ghost48 schrieb:


> Bin noch am probieren, hab die Cam schon an den Helm gepappt da da die Perspektive besser sein wird und es nicht so wackelt...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/o-jXKm29iqM&hl=en


 Ghost, krasser Video. Wer ist eigentlich der Profi vor Dir?  

Bei den ganzen Filmen müssen ja die Mitleser meinen wir sind ganz krass drauf   Egaaaaaal  _Eigentlich sind wir doch alle gaaanz brave CC`ler_


Lanzelot schrieb:


> @Google
> Waldig ist ok, falls es zwischendurch nicht mehr arg regnet, sonst machts nur bedingt spass.
> Ich dachte vom Engländer runter nach Schöllkrippen zur besten Eisdiele weit und breit und dann auf dem Radweg gemütlich zurück, bei Bedarf könnte man noch einen Abstecher zum Hahnenkamm machen.
> 
> Oder zur Burg Breuberg, da war ich mit dem Rad noch nie


Wieviel KM/Hm kommen denn bei der Alternative 1 zusammen? Du meinst also hin wie ich beschreiben und zurück über den Radweg an der Kahl entlang? Natürlich mit Eisdiele? Dein Zeitfenster?
@[email protected] Interesse geweckt ?  Noch jemand? Sonntag ist jedenfalls auf alle Fälle gebongt, egal welche Tour rauskommt. Einfach mitlesen  

Grüße

Google


----------



## x-rossi (1. Mai 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


>



  waas? das ist die rinne? so sieht die aus?

ja wo waren wir dann? laut tourenbeschreibung sollen wir in der rinne gewesen sein, aber so sah die nicht aus. nicht mal annähernd.



Google schrieb:


> Das Geschrei sollte das ganze natürlich noch etwas untermalen








dieses video (ok, das zweite auch) ist und bleibt für mich erst mal ein highlight! wer nicht dabei war, findets nur halb lustig.

und dass ich mich da nicht runtergetraut habe, das nagt noch immer an mir   . das ist viel steiler in natura. im video sieht das so aus, als ob man da mal gerade so runterfährt. naja, hast du ja auch gemacht


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (1. Mai 2008)

Ey Krass ey...Uhhaaa...aaa...Uhhaaaa.....


----------



## theobviousfaker (1. Mai 2008)

Irgendwie spielt meine Internetverbindung verrückt seit 2 Tagen, ich kann nur ein Video anschauen (das von mir -_-) und das auch nur immer 2 Sekunden lang ... hmpf.

edith: im andern Browser gehts doch, egal.
Geil, Google  Was ist denn da auf dem zweiten Steinbruchvideo passiert?


----------



## HelixBonus (1. Mai 2008)

@Faker

Wir wolln die Bilder sehn...!!!


----------



## KillerN (1. Mai 2008)

Google spricht ab und zu mal Neandertalisch ? Geiles Video !!!!


----------



## x-rossi (1. Mai 2008)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Laut Notarzt soll ich in 2-5 Tagen so gut wie schmerzfrei sein, ich hoffe er hat Recht!


5 tage sind rum. wie schauts bei dir aus? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Mir ist leider was Privates zwischengekommen  Entschuldigt die Bummelei bei den Fotos, ich schaff das noch...


............







theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Irgendwie spielt meine Internetverbindung verrückt seit 2 Tagen, ich kann nur ein Video anschauen (das von mir -_-) und das auch nur immer 2 Sekunden lang ... hmpf.
> 
> edith: im andern Browser gehts doch, egal.
> Geil, Google  Was ist denn da auf dem zweiten Steinbruchvideo passiert?


............







ghost48 schrieb:


> @Faker
> 
> Wir wolln die Bilder sehn...!!!


............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (2. Mai 2008)

*Trommelwirbel* Tadaaaaa...(klickmich)

Die Highlights...








Mir fällt grad auf, dass die Forensoftware alle Bilder runterskaliert hat.. spart euch das speichern, ich hab das alles als Zip-Datei hier hochgeladen. Die Fotos lass ich jetzt trotzdem im Album damit ihr was zum verlinken habt  

Allgemein ist noch zu sagen, dass ich diesmal viel Mist gebaut hab beim fotografieren. Irgendwie liefs einfach nicht gut. Bei Google und mad2max (und auch Sofasurfer) muss ich mich auch besonders entschuldigen, weil ich von ihnen kein gescheites Foto vom Sprung habe  Nächstes mal klappts besser 

Mein Status: Naja der Arzt in der ambulanten war ne Flachpfeife.. mein Arzt hat wie gesagt alles nochmal geröntgt, alle Wirbel heil, Finger ebenso. Die Finger sind aber heftig gezerrt, die Kapseln hats wohl auch erwischt - kann also bis zu 3-4 Wochen dauern. Der Bluterguss hat sich auf meinem Rücken breit gemacht inklusive Ausleger in den Lendenwirbelbereich (aber dort sehr harmlos). Der größte Teil wird noch vom Pflaster von der offenen Wunder überdeckt, aber da wo er rausschaut isses echt übel  Schwarz wie die Wolken im März...
Ich kann allerdings wieder alles selbstständig relativ schnell machen, Schuhe anziehen, usw... aber richtig im Gelände fahren wird wohl noch lange dauern. Spacken geht denke ich mal in ner Woche wieder problemlos. Nur eben defensiv fahren - links kann ich nur mit einem Finger bremsen


----------



## Google (2. Mai 2008)

@[email protected] Klasse Bilder   Hiermit wirst Du zum Hoffotografen ernannt!  Danke, echt gut! 

Die beiden Bilder im Thread sehen richtig gut aus. Man kann bei x-rossi sogar klar und deutlich sehen, dass er noch etwas abnehmen muß  Seine Pneus versinken aufgrund seines eklatanten Übergewichtes noch immer im Boden  

Beim zweiten Steinbruchvideo bin ich mit der linken Lenkerseit kurz am Bäumchen hängegeblieben, deshalb "SCHEI§§E"....und nochmal Glück gehabt. Demnächst gehts bei den Filmchen singend runter  

So jetzt gehts gleich in den Zoo. @[email protected] *Ab* 10:30 Uhr oder auch 11:00 Uhr an der B8 bis egal ist mein Zeitfenster. Äußere Dich bitte nochmal. Heuteabend werde ich jedenfalls irgendeine Sonntagstour ins LMB einstellen, sofern Du das noch nicht gemacht hast  Fahren werde ich ja auf alle Fälle

@[email protected] Ich bin zu 99,9 % um 14:30 Uhr auch da   

Grüße

Google


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (2. Mai 2008)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Ich bin zu 99,9 % um 14:30 Uhr auch da
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Google



Ich habe vor seiner Tür Übernachtet.  .. Wenn er einmal den Kopf aus dem Fenster steckt, dann schnapp ich ihn mir.


----------



## Google (2. Mai 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Ich habe vor seiner Tür Übernachtet.  ..


----------



## x-rossi (2. Mai 2008)

@ Google: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










aber im ernst, dünne ärmchen hab ich bekommen, seh ich jetzt selber 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 5 kg fett noch wecg aber zusätzlich oberkörper aufbauen ... das wird hart.

@ SofaSurfer100: 4 stunden noch, 4 stunden noch ... nä-nänä-nä-nä-äää! ja jetzt kann ich dich noch ärgern. aber ab 14:30 bin ich dann offiziell auf deinen neuen federweg neidisch.

@ theobviousfaker: cool fotografiert   . und weiterhin eine schnellstmögliche genesung!


----------



## HelixBonus (2. Mai 2008)

Von mir auch ein DANKESCHÖN und gute Besserung!


----------



## Lanzelot (2. Mai 2008)

@Google
Sonntag 10:30 B8 geht OK, dann können wir uns ja noch entscheiden wohin die Reise geht


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (2. Mai 2008)

Heute ist der Beste Tag meines Lebens. Dank der Schnellen und guten Arbeit bei Bike Activ bin ich ein neuer Besitzer eines Fusion Raid SL  

Will es euch natürlich nicht vorenthallten!!!!





Ein Paar mehr Bilder sind noch in meinem Fotoalbum


----------



## theobviousfaker (2. Mai 2008)

Meinen Fingern gehts heut schon deutlich besser, ich glaub es is doch net so schlimm. Schön, dass euch die Fotos gefallen 



> Seine Pneus versinken aufgrund seines eklatanten Übergewichtes noch immer im Boden


Und die Gabel erst  
Ich hoffe, dass ich jetzt nicht aufgeh wie ein Kuchenteig  und ich bin total hibbelig vor zuwenig Bewegung und gutem Wetter    

Egal jetzt gehts grillen   

@Sofa: Mmooooaaaaaaaahhh    Du Glückspilz, will auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (2. Mai 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Heute ist der Beste Tag meines Lebens. Dank der Schnellen und guten Arbeit bei Bike Activ bin ich ein neuer Besitzer eines Fusion Raid SL


herzlichen glückwunsch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




und jetzt fährst du im steinbruch auch den absatz runter, oder was? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-

ich brauch ein anderes bike


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (2. Mai 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> herzlichen glückwunsch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Den Absatz *GLEITE* ich jetzt runter...


----------



## Erdi01 (2. Mai 2008)

Google schrieb:


> *So jetzt gehts gleich in den Zoo*. @[email protected] *Ab* 10:30 Uhr oder auch 11:00 Uhr an der B8 bis egal ist mein Zeitfenster. Äußere Dich bitte nochmal. Heuteabend werde ich jedenfalls irgendeine Sonntagstour ins LMB einstellen, sofern Du das noch nicht gemacht hast  Fahren werde ich ja auf alle Fälle
> 
> @[email protected] Ich bin zu 99,9 % um 14:30 Uhr auch da
> 
> ...


Zoo - ham se de Neandertaler da überhaupt wieder rausgelassen  

Also wenn's zum Engländer geht bin ich dabei. Eher später als früher. Ich starte dann bei Dir, der Heckträger ist von gestern noch auf m Audo ...

*@Sofa*, na ja falsche Marke  Trotzdem viel Spaß damit ...


----------



## Google (2. Mai 2008)

Lanzelot schrieb:


> @Google
> Sonntag 10:30 B8 geht OK, dann können wir uns ja noch entscheiden wohin die Reise geht





Erdi01 schrieb:


> Also wenn's zum Engländer geht bin ich dabei. Eher später als früher. Ich starte dann bei Dir, der Heckträger ist von gestern noch auf m Audo ...


 Und schon isser da der LMB-Eintrag  Mann, in letzter Zeit (liegt wohl am Wetter)bin ich richtig heiß aufs Mountainbiken und freu mich schon riesig auf Sonntag  

*Am Sonntag gehts zum Engländer*

Ich hoffe die Uhrzeit ist für alle genehm, ist nicht immer einfach die richtige zu finden  

@[email protected] So 10:05/10:10 Uhr müßtest Du bei mir sein. Wenn Du noch früher kommst, kriegste noch ein Kaffee  

@[email protected] Scheiß LD hä ?  Ich wollt lieber fahren. Aber wat mut dat mut.

@[email protected] Bald biste wieder dabei. Wir warten  

@[email protected] Ich habs Bike ja schon in natura gesehen. Das würd mir auch gefallen   

Bis Sondach Ihr Bube 

Grüße

Google


----------



## x-rossi (2. Mai 2008)

Google schrieb:


> *Am Sonntag gehts zum Engländer*
> 
> @[email protected] Scheiß LD hä ?  Ich wollt lieber fahren. Aber wat mut dat mut.


ach, derweil widme ich mich einem anderen hobby:














-

aber hey, mein kollege *_B_* möcht am auch am sonntag fahren, den LMB-eintrag mail ich ihm durch.

ich selbst fahre erst wieder ab dem 18.05 ins gelände, und das dann wohl alle 14 tage. weißt ja, wie phoenix aus der asche und so, ziel 75 kg und so, schneller jeden berg oben sein, als _B_ ... und so.

viel spaß am sonntag!

grüße
rossi


----------



## Instantcold (2. Mai 2008)

Hey Rossi,

nicht schlecht, biste ja jetzt Bekannt in der Szene


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (2. Mai 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ach, derweil widme ich mich einem anderen hobby:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ich das noch erleben darf,da schaft es jemand den ich kenne auf das Titelblatt. Heidi Klum kommt da lange nicht ran 
Sieht echt echt aus....Respekt...


----------



## Google (2. Mai 2008)

Echt Klasse !!  Sieht doodaaal echt aus

........aber die Heidi auffem Bike mit tiefem Ausschnitt....Hmmmmm  

Ach Nee....Geiles Bild  Mountainbikeriding is better


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (2. Mai 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Und schon isser da der LMB-Eintrag  Mann, in letzter Zeit (liegt wohl am Wetter)bin ich richtig heiß aufs Mountainbiken und freu mich schon riesig auf Sonntag
> 
> *Am Sonntag gehts zum Engländer*
> 
> ...



Habe das Ok meiner besseren hälfte bekommen und mich gleich angemeldet. 

Da steht mir ein auf Speed zugedröhnter Weißer Hengst im Stall. 

Werde aber am Sonntag nicht gleich die Trails mit volldampf fahren, da ich mich erst noch ans Bike gewöhnen muss. Mal gucken was geht.
Werde dann um 10.45 Uhr am Rochusplatz sein.


----------



## Google (2. Mai 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Werde aber am Sonntag nicht gleich die Trails mit volldampf fahren, da ich mich erst noch ans Bike gewöhnen muss.


Da gibts zwar Trails aber überhaupt nicht kritisches  Da mußt Du Dir keine Gedanken machen, das geht auch mit einem Dreirad ("mittel" bei Schwierigkeit ist i, LMB_Eintrag eigentlich schon gelogen. Die Trails sind flowig


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (4. Mai 2008)

*Mooorrrggggääääännnnn*

Was Wetter..


----------



## Google (4. Mai 2008)

Genauso war heute das Wetter und die Tour. Einfach genial!  






Und mit Euch hats auch verdammt viel Spass gemacht  Das ist ne Tour wo ich wieder lange davon zehren kann. Ich hoffe Euch hats auch so gut gefallen.

Die kommende Woche schaffe ich es ausnahmsweise aus arbeitstechnischen Gründen nur am Dienstag ne Runde am Main anzubieten.

*Mainspacking am Dienstag​*
Kommendes WE, da ist übrigens Muttertag am Sonntag , werde ich höchstwahrscheinlich am Pfingstmontag fahren. Nur schon mal als Vorabinfo.

Die Bilder von der heutigen Tour gibts später, ich muß mich erst mal um die Family kümmern.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Mai 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Und mit Euch hats auch verdammt viel Spass gemacht  Das ist ne Tour wo ich wieder lange davon zehren kann. Ich hoffe Euch hats auch so gut gefallen.
> Google


also Engländer fahr ich immer wieder gern und auch mit  

Meine Bilder sind *hier*, Du kannst Deiner gern dazupacken  

Bis bald ...


----------



## HelixBonus (4. Mai 2008)

Bin neidisch.....

Aber 7:1 Klatsche im Gladbach-Block entschädigt und Mark Knopfler war auch nicht schlecht! 

Bis bald!


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (5. Mai 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Meine Bilder sind *hier*, Du kannst Deiner gern dazupacken



Die Bilder sind gut geworden. Das beste ist das Bild mit dem Rang der C´dale und Fusion


----------



## fohns (5. Mai 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Die kommende Woche schaffe ich es ausnahmsweise aus arbeitstechnischen Gründen nur am Dienstag ne Runde am Main anzubieten.
> *Mainspacking am Dienstag​*



ich bin dabei, komme um 17.00 uhr ans druckhaus.

schade, ich wär gerne am sonntag mit Euch gefahren. scheint ziemlich hübsch gewesen zu sein. aber für eine so weite tour bin ich noch nicht fit genug. kommt aber noch  (hoffentlich)

viele grüße vom 
fohns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (5. Mai 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> ich bin dabei, komme um 17.00 uhr ans druckhaus.
> 
> schade, ich wär gerne am sonntag mit Euch gefahren. scheint ziemlich hübsch gewesen zu sein. aber für eine so weite tour bin ich noch nicht fit genug. kommt aber noch  (hoffentlich)
> 
> ...



Muss mal gucken was meine Bessere hälfte für schicht hat. Und wenn es gut läuft komme ich auch mit. Werde dir aber nicht engegen kommen da ich meine Beine von gestern, heute noch merke. Werde dann aber bei der Auheimer Brücke um 17.05 zusteigen. Werde wenn es klappt mich spätestens Morgen anmelden.


----------



## Lanzelot (5. Mai 2008)

Ich bin leider morgen nicht dabei, weil ich das Auto meiner Freundin aus der Werkstatt holen muss.

@Sofasurfer
Falls es bei Dir morgen auch nicht klappt, könnten wir evtl. am Mittwoch oder Donnerstag am Main radeln.

Gruss

Lanzelot


----------



## _jazzman_ (5. Mai 2008)

Sorry, ich werde am Dienstag nicht dabei sein.

Bei dem Wetter hat mir mein Bike Spackverbot erteilt  und es will unbedingt in den Wald und auf die Trails.


----------



## Google (5. Mai 2008)

@[email protected] Bringst Du irgendein Erkennungsmerkmal  mit? Ich weiß ja gar nicht ob ich Dich nach so langer Zeit noch erkenne  Schön, dass es mal wieder klappt  

@[email protected] Ok!  

@[email protected] Kann Dein Bike verstehen  Durch das ich jetzt 200 Km (die Woche) zusätzlich an Arbeitsweg habe, muß ich erst mal meinen Körper daran gewöhnen und langsamer machen. Diese Woche hätts ja bei mir mit Gelände eh nicht geklappt aber spätestens übernächste Woche werde ich wohl wieder Donnerstags ins Gelände gehen  

Zur gestrigen Tour. War wirklich hübsch  Im Gedanken bin ich immer noch da....


----------



## fohns (5. Mai 2008)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Bringst Du irgendein Erkennungsmerkmal  mit? Ich weiß ja gar nicht ob ich Dich nach so langer Zeit noch erkenne  Schön, dass es mal wieder klappt



ich hefte mir ne rose an


----------



## theobviousfaker (5. Mai 2008)

Ich war gestern zum Ausgleich bei der Critical Mass dabei. Sehr entspanntes Tempo mit Hin- und Rückweg nach Frankfurt mit meiner Gruppe "vom Radladen"  Saugeil bei dem Wetter, waren auch sicherlicher 200-300 dabei. Und geile Hobel


----------



## x-rossi (5. Mai 2008)

morgen mainspacken: ich stoße morgen dazu. irgendwo zwischen sachsenhausen und gerbermühle. wartet nicht um 16:00, fahrt einfach los. ich schließe auf.

grüße
rossi


----------



## Instantcold (5. Mai 2008)

Hey Rossi,

wollen wir morgen 16:12 Uhr Offenbach Ost machen??
Dann können wir an der Fähre Rumpenheim mit einsteigen..

Meld dich mal



x-rossi schrieb:


> morgen mainspacken: ich stoße morgen dazu. irgendwo zwischen sachsenhausen und gerbermühle. wartet nicht um 16:00, fahrt einfach los. ich schließe auf.
> 
> grüße
> rossi


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (6. Mai 2008)

Google habe mich angemeldet. Wie abgesprochen bin ich um 17.05 an der Auheimer Brücke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (6. Mai 2008)

Moin

@Instand, [email protected] ich ganz kurz, bin schon wieder auffem Weg. Ich habe die Zeit genommen. Ich bin an der Rumpenheimer Fähre gegen 16:30/35 Uhr. Wird schon irgendwie klappen.

So gegen 13:00 Uhr bin ich wieder erreichbar


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (6. Mai 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Google habe mich angemeldet. Wie abgesprochen bin ich um 17.05 an der Auheimer Brücke.



Musste mich leider Abmelden für heute. Habe seit Sonntag Probleme mit meinem Knie. Habe heute beim Anziehen festgestellt das das Linke Knie geschwollen ist. Nach dem Befund des Werkarztes ist das Knie Überbeanschprucht und ich soll mal eine Woche Pause machen und wenn es nicht besser wird dann mal zum Hausarzt.


----------



## theobviousfaker (6. Mai 2008)

Genau das ist grad ner Freundin passiert - paar Meter mim Rad und plötzlich n dickes Knie! Mach net so rum, bist doch gar net geflogen   Gute Besserung!


----------



## fohns (6. Mai 2008)

schade, Sofa, gute besserung erstmal!!

@rest
dann wirds ja ne richtige spackentruppe! klasse, dann gibts windschatten für mich


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (6. Mai 2008)

Danke, ist ja auch nicht so schlimm. Es tut nicht mal weh. Merke halt nur das irgendwas nicht stimmt und beim Anziehen heute früh habe ich mitbekommen das es dick ist. Warum auch immer. Habe mir aber Überlegt das ich heute zum Hausarzt gehe da ich eh noch eine Zecken Impfung benötige. Und dann lass ich das Knie auch mal durchchecken.


----------



## Google (6. Mai 2008)

Von mir auch noch gute Besserung. Hoffen wir mal, dass das nicht zu einem Dauerproblem wird.

Da fällt mir ein......"Alter Mann" und so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (6. Mai 2008)

Kommt eigentlich jemand von Euch am kommenden Freitag zum *Eisbärenstammtisch* ? Ihr seid alle herzlich eingeladen  Dann könnt Ihr, falls noch nicht geschehen, auch mal den Rest der Truppe und die Megaportionen   kennenlernen.

Grüße

Google


----------



## HelixBonus (6. Mai 2008)

Ich muss leider arbeiten!    

Aber a propos Wochenende. Was steht denn auf dem Programm? Spontan fällt mir da: Odenwald ein!


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (6. Mai 2008)

So war beim Onkel Doc. Hat gesagt das es eine Flüssigkeitseinlagerung ist. Nichts Dramatisches. Hat mir auch gleich eine Salbe verabreicht.
Darf jetzt 2 Tage eh kein Sport machen wegen der Zecken Impfung.

Ich darf mal schön Relexen auf dem Sofa.


----------



## x-rossi (6. Mai 2008)

ghost48 schrieb:


> Aber a propos Wochenende. Was steht denn auf dem Programm? Spontan fällt mir da: Odenwald ein!


----------



## Google (7. Mai 2008)

Also Irschendwie gings Forum heutemorgen nicht.


----------



## Google (7. Mai 2008)

:d


----------



## Google (7. Mai 2008)

:d


----------



## fohns (7. Mai 2008)

Mann Google, bist Du früh wach.....
schöne runde gestern!
gerne mal wieder zum spacking


----------



## Lanzelot (7. Mai 2008)

Ich werde morgen abend fahren, Mainspacking oder ins Kahltal. Wer mit will.....


----------



## Google (7. Mai 2008)

ghost48 schrieb:


> Aber a propos Wochenende. Was steht denn auf dem Programm? Spontan fällt mir da: Odenwald ein!


 Wenn x-rossi nochmal was anbietet wäre ich dabei  Sofern es der Pfingstmontag wird, am Sonntag bin ich bei Maaama  

@[email protected] Geht was? Sach mal was. Wenn nicht auch nicht schlimm, ich und die Hauptfiliale sind ja auch noch da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (7. Mai 2008)

odenwald-mäßig kann ich euch nur die strecke vom letzten mal anbieten, wenn ihr nochmal lust hättet  

sprecht euch bitte ab, wann ihr fahren möchtet, ich bin da flexibel.

wenn euch die gleiche strecke im odenwald nicht nochmal zusagt, dann fahre ich auch gerne bei euch irgendwo mit (aber 4 stufen langsamer, als beim letzten mal, muss haushalten).


----------



## HelixBonus (7. Mai 2008)

4 Stufen von wieviel???  

Ich wäre auf jeden Fall dabei, wir können's auch gerne ruhiger angehen und bei entsprechender Form vielleicht noch den ein oder anderen kleinen Umweg ranhängen...


----------



## x-rossi (7. Mai 2008)

generell 4 stufen. ich bin zu schwer und habe zu wenig kraft für solche scherze wie im odenwald. ich muss echt haushalten


----------



## HelixBonus (7. Mai 2008)

Moment mal... wer ist denn berghoch immer vorne weg gefahren???

@Google & Co

Wer schließt sich denn noch an? Startzeit war beim letzten Mal eigentlích optimal oder? Am Pfingstmontag brauchen wir gar nicht versuchen, noch Sitzplätze auf der Burg Falkenstein zu ergattern wenn wir später starten.


----------



## Google (7. Mai 2008)

Also ich wäre dabei, gerne auch mit Startzeit ne halbe Stunde früher um 11:00 Uhr Restaurant Bölle, wenn es für einen freien Platz am Franky dienlich ist. Tempo ist auch kein Problem, gewartet wird oben  

.....Und: Ich habe wieder einen Platz frei in der Karre  

Gerne können wir auch noch ne Schleife dranhängen

@[email protected] Das macht Spass. Was Du nicht fahren willst (10%), kannst Du auch laufen..No Problem 

Grüße

Google

Ps. Die Woche ist ein bisserl stressig bei mir, deshalb gibts auch erst einmal kein Bilderservice


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Mai 2008)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Das macht Spass. Was Du nicht fahren willst (10%), kannst Du auch *laufen*..No Problem


damit habe ich sowieso kein Problem. Ich wiederhole mich immer wieder gern. Ich habe genug Erdkunde per Rad betrieben, brauch ich nicht mehr  

Deswegen überlege ich auch bei der *RSG Verbandsfahrt* zu starten  

1. habe ich schon lange versprochen, da mal aufzutauchen.
2. bin ich noch nie im geschlossenen Verband gefahren
3. keine Ahnung, klingt halt gut.

Einziger Wehrmutstropfen, ich wäre wohl der einzige Eisbär. Die Meisten sind in Bimbach, fahrn kein Renner oder interessiert es wohl nicht


----------



## KillerN (7. Mai 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ...ich wäre wohl der einzige Eisbär.Die Meisten sind in Bimbach...



Achja ????  Wer denn ????

EDIT: Ach das ist ja RR seh ich gerade ... dachte schon...


----------



## karsten13 (7. Mai 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Achja ????  Wer denn ????
> 
> EDIT: Ach das ist ja RR seh ich gerade ... dachte schon...



sicher RR  
schöner Marathon mit 210 km / 3500 hm. Werde den mit meinem Transalp-Partner fahren, ansonsten wäre Darmstadt auch eine Option gewesen.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## KillerN (8. Mai 2008)

Kommst du denn auch schon so früh aus dem Bett ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelixBonus (8. Mai 2008)

@Google
11 Uhr ist ok für mich.
Machst du einen LMB Eintrag!? Deine sehen immer so professionell aus.   

Plane auch am Samstag einen Abstecher in den Odenwald zu machen. Falls irgendjemand Lust hat - einfach melden.


----------



## x-rossi (8. Mai 2008)

ghost48 schrieb:


> Moment mal... wer ist denn berghoch immer vorne weg gefahren???


das war der basti 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , und weil ich versucht habe ihm zu folgen, war ich am abend dann auch so unterwegs: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Google schrieb:


> ... gerne auch mit Startzeit ne halbe Stunde früher um 11:00 Uhr Restaurant Bölle, ...
> 
> .....Und: Ich habe wieder einen Platz frei in der Karre
> 
> Gerne können wir auch noch ne Schleife dranhängen


wenn ich mit der s-bahn komme, dann gehts nur stündlich, also 10:30, 11:30, 12:30, ...

wenn sonst jeder mit einem auto unterwegs ist und bei dir noch platz frei wäre, dann würde ich mit dir mitfahren und dann könnten wir auch 11:00 am bölle sein.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (8. Mai 2008)

Ich muss mal schauen wie meine Holde Arbeiten muss. Sonnst währe ich am Montag dabei. Würde auch wenn es geht mit Google mitfahren. Zeit währe mir egal.




> wenn sonst jeder mit einem auto unterwegs ist und bei dir noch platz frei wäre, dann würde ich mit dir mitfahren und dann könnten wir auch 11:00 am bölle sein.



Zu spät.
Dann muss ich mal gucken wegen Zug.Wenn ich aber allein mit Zug anreisen müsste dann weiß ich nett wie ich Von HBF Darmstadt zum Restaurant gelange.


----------



## HelixBonus (8. Mai 2008)

@X-Rossi
10:30 ist doch optimal. 15-20 Min rollen wir eh daraus...

@Sofasurfer
3 Mal abbiegen bekommen wir schon hin.
Wie geht's dem Knie?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (8. Mai 2008)

Ich lass meine freundin heute nochmal drübergucken dann noch eine Salben Packung drauf und dann müsste es wieder ok sein. 
Werde das ganze aber nach einer Tour beobachten.

Wenn man 3 mal abbiegt fährt man ein 3/4 Kreis. Ob das so gut ist.


----------



## x-rossi (8. Mai 2008)

nö  

dann fahren wir halt zu dritt mit der s-bahn. wäre das ok für euch?

treffpunkt am südbahnhof wäre dann spätestens 9:50 - unten oder gleich oben am gleis. die bahn fährt ja um 9:58.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (8. Mai 2008)

Nàbend allerseits

der schlimmste Stress dürfte nun vorbei sein, deshalb melde ich mich auch jetzt erst. 

Schön dass Ihr Euch nun mit dem Zugfahren geeinigt habt, der Lanzelot   war nämlich ganz schlau und hat schon mit einen frühen Reservierung per PN den Platz geschnappt.

@[email protected] melde Dich aber bitte nochmal obs auch fest ist  

Mit der Startzeit am Restaurant Bölle hab ichs allerdings noch net ganz so gerafft: 10:30 Uhr oder 11:00 Uhr  Ich brauch Input.

Und wenn keine  Einwände bestehen, dann mach ich Morsche einen schönen Last-Minute-Eintrag.

Jungs, man sieht sich         (immer diese Übertreibungen) 

Jetzt leg ich mich auf die Couch


----------



## x-rossi (8. Mai 2008)

hi google,

wir kommen um 10:30 in darmstadt an und rollern dann gemütlich richtung bölle, wo ihr um 11:00 schon abfahrtbereit auf uns wartet.


----------



## theobviousfaker (8. Mai 2008)

Damit ihrs wisst: Ich bin sooooooo*ooooooooo dunkelgrün* vor Neid 
Werd mich am Wochenende mit Spacken und grillen zufrieden geben müssen. Wenns klappt hab ich vielleicht sogar ein bisschen Material zum Basteln am Rad.. ich hoffe wenigstens das klappt!


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (8. Mai 2008)

Sorry Jungs ich kann am Montag nicht. Habe andere Verpflichtungen


----------



## Google (9. Mai 2008)

ghost48 schrieb:


> @Google
> 11 Uhr ist ok für mich.
> Machst du einen LMB Eintrag!? Deine sehen immer so professionell aus.



So, ich hatte mal Zeit da kein Lust zum ........ 

Wie erwünscht ein *Professioneller Eintrag​*
für die Odenwaldtour am Pfingstmontag   

Grüße

Google


----------



## Google (10. Mai 2008)

Moin Jungs

schade dass Ihr gesternabend beim Stammtisch nicht dabei wart. Ihr habt echt was verpasst  

Ich wollt schon mal wegen der kommenden Woche informieren. So wie es aussieht komme ich nur am Donnerstag aufs Bike. 

@[email protected] Dienstag hab ich frei und am Mittwoch weiß ich nicht wann ich von der Arbeit komm. Gegebenenfalls können wir ein Stückchen am Freitag am Main langcruisen? Ich fahr allerdings schon um 15:00 Uhr von Ffm. heim.

*Zum Donnerstag zurück*: @[email protected] Du hattest doch wegen der Steinbrüche nochmal nachgefragt. Wie siehts mit Donnerstag aus? Was sagt der Rest dazu? Ansonsten würd ich auch ins Barbarossa/Buchbergegbiet eintauchen, bei gutem Wetter für ne halbe Stunde am Buchbergwas einnehmen und dann wieder zurückcruisen. Wer hat für was Interesse? 

Grüße

Google

Edit: Bei Steinbrüche fällt mir Adrenalino ein...Schande über mein Haupt :-( Ich melde mich noch!


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (10. Mai 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Moin Jungs
> 
> schade dass Ihr gesternabend beim Stammtisch nicht dabei wart. Ihr habt echt was verpasst
> 
> ...



Steinbrüche hört sich doch gut an. 
Hätte aber auch nichts gegen eine andere Tour


----------



## x-rossi (10. Mai 2008)

Google schrieb:


> *Professioneller Eintrag​*


etwas zur uhrzeit im LMB-eintrag: treffpunkt um 11:00 hält sich bitte schon im rahmen +- 10 minuten  . letztes mal wars halt so, dass wir zum ersten mal vom hbf da richtung bölle geradelt sind und den weg und die zeit nicht genau einschätzen konnten. aber eine halbe stunde hatten wir uns nicht verspätet, oder?  

natürlich sind mitfahrer (gesamtteilnehmeranzahl 6-7) generell erwünscht.



Google schrieb:


> *Zum Donnerstag zurück*: @[email protected] Du hattest doch wegen der Steinbrüche nochmal nachgefragt. Wie siehts mit Donnerstag aus?


ich arbeite jetzt wieder schicht und kann nur alle 14 tage am nachmittag biken. nächste woche habe ich erst um 20:30 feierabend, also spätschicht.

bin nicht dabei, sorry!


----------



## Google (10. Mai 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> aber eine halbe stunde hatten wir uns nicht verspätet, oder?


Nö, aber ne halbe Stunde haben wir trotzdem gewartet weil wir früher da waren  Hey der LMB-Eintrag ist völlig sinnfrei   

Dann nehmen wir halt die Steinbrüche übernächste Woche unter die Stollen. Ich wollt eh mal wieder ins Heimrevier. Rund um den Buchberg hab ich eh schon lange nix abgeklappert. LMB für Donnerstag folgt  

Ich hab endlich die Bilder von der  Tour vom vergangen Sonntag hochgeladen. Der Rest ist in meinem Album.

*ESELSWEG*





*LANZELOT AM FRANZOSENKOPF. KYRILL HAT GANZE ARBEIT GELEISTET*





*MEINE KAMPFMASCHINE*





*ENGLÄNDER*


----------



## Google (10. Mai 2008)

*Damit alle neuen Leser wissen um was es geht, ohne alles durchlesen zu müssen, hier der Eingangspost: *

_Hallo allerseits

*Warum dieser Thread? *Ganz einfach: Ab sofort werde ich über alle meine geplanten Touren in diesem Thread informieren. Ihr seid herzlich willkommen und dazu eingeladen an meinen Touren teil zu nehmen  

*Warum Google und "Co" ?
*
*"Co" seid IHR ! *Hier können alle, ob Anfänger oder regelmäßig Fahrende, ob jung oder alt, aus dem Raum Hanau und Umgebung Tourenvorschläge posten oder sich auch einfach nur dazu anmelden. Förderlich ist es , wenn man zum Tourenvorschlag auch einen Eintrag ins *Last-Minute-Biking* macht.

Hast Du Fragen zur Tour, zum Schwierigkeitsgrad, bist Du unsicher wegen Deiner Fitness? Fragen kostet nichts  

Wenn Du Interesse an weiteren Touren in Deinem näheren Umkreis hast, dann schau auch mal bei den *Eisbären 
* rein wo ich aktiv dabei bin  

*Noch eine Bitte:* Im Thread soll es hauptsächlich um  das Verabreden von gemeinsamen Mountainbiketouren gehen. Ein bisserl Mist posten ist immer mal ganz nett, mach ich auch gerne  Aber bitte in Maßen, dass der Thread das bleibt was er sein soll  

Grüße Google

_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (10. Mai 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Hey der LMB-Eintrag ist völlig sinnfrei


hey, ist doch klar  

ich wollts doch nur mal erwähnen, nicht, dass da eventuell wer um 11:30 auftaucht und wir schon weg sind  



Google schrieb:


> Dann nehmen wir halt die Steinbrüche übernächste Woche unter die Stollen. Ich wollt eh mal wieder ins Heimrevier. Rund um den Buchberg hab ich eh schon lange nix abgeklappert. LMB für Donnerstag folgt


ja da bin ich wieder dabei 

-

@ Instantcold: bist du in den steinbrüchen dabei? das ist ein bisschen spaßiger, als am main entlang cruisen


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (10. Mai 2008)

@Google: Was ist denn mit den kleinen Steinbruch  Bei diesem wetter muss doch was gehen


----------



## Google (10. Mai 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> @Google: Was ist denn mit den kleinen Steinbruch  Bei diesem wetter muss doch was gehen


Wir können am Donnerstag ja mal vorbei fahren und schauen was sich machen lässt. Aber fahren möchte ich auf alle Fälle auch ne ganze Weile


----------



## theobviousfaker (10. Mai 2008)

Wenn ihr am Donnerstag an den Steinbrüchen seit wär ich vielleicht dabei. Ohne Gepäck kann ich schon wieder machen was ich will, nur die Bremsfinger schränken noch ein. Obwohl mir fällt grad ein mir fehlt ja noch der Helm -.- Fällt dann wohl doch flach, ohne Helm im Gelände will ich eigentlich nicht. Dann gönn ich meinen Fingern vielleicht doch noch etwas mehr Regeneration.


----------



## Instantcold (11. Mai 2008)

@ rossi

Klar, werde mal schauen und den Donnerstag freihalten. Hast du nicht Spätschicht nächste Woche???  

Grüße


----------



## x-rossi (11. Mai 2008)

ja, habe ich. aber deswegen können wir doch übernächste woche trotzdem an die steinbrüche fahren!?


----------



## Instantcold (11. Mai 2008)

Klar...

Wann und wo???


----------



## x-rossi (11. Mai 2008)

uhh-uhhhh-uhhhh ...  

du bist ja feuer und flamme fürs biken   . trotzdem sinds noch ein paar tage hin und ich weiß nicht, wann google starten wird. ist ja schließlich sein ding, der steinbruch.

gruß
rossi


----------



## Instantcold (11. Mai 2008)

immerhin macht es ja Spaß und dann dieses Wetter zur Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (11. Mai 2008)

Nábend Ihr zwei  

Ich möchte niemanden zu nahe treten aber ich bin der Meinung, dass die Steinbrüche, bzw. einige Stellen nicht gerade für Biker geeignet sind, die noch nicht auf Trails unterwegs waren  Deswegen auch immer mein Hinweis im Last-Minute-Eintrag wenn ich die Steinbrüche anbiete: _"Die Geschwindigkeit ist locker, wobei eine mittlere Fahrtechnik vorausgesetzt werden muss. Deshalb nichts für Anfänger!"_

Zwar kann man einige Passagen einfach auslassen wenn man möchte, es gibt aber auch ein, zwei Stellen, die gar nicht auffallen. Wenn da aber gerade jemand Unerfahrenes einen dummen Fehler macht, kann man auch ein paar Meter abstürzen.

Es gibt genug Anfänger, die das einfach ohne Probleme fahren können und sich kein Kopp machen. Es gibt aber auch ein paar, die erstmal ein bisschen Fahrpraxis sammeln sollten.

@[email protected] Ich würde nicht gleich mit den Steinbrüchen anfangen. Lass uns erst mal so ins Gelände oder nach der Arbeit einen kurzen Abstecher bei mir um die Ecke zu ausgewählten Passagen machen. Dann kann ich mir ein Bild machen.

Wahrscheinlich ist das alles kein Problem für Dich, ich persönlich bin da aber sehr vorsichtig und würde mir große Vorwürfe machen wenn etwas passiert. Also lass uns in nächster Zeit erst mal was Ausgewähltes fahren. Ok ?  

Zur morgigen Tour: Wir sind wohl zu viert unterwegs. Ich hole Lanzelot vom Hanauer Hauptbahnhof ab.

Bis morsche  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Instantcold (11. Mai 2008)

@google

Kein Problem, besser vorher mit offenen Karten Spielen als hinterher sich ärgern.

Wir werden ja sowieso mal wieder zusammen fahren, Main-Spacken oder so, denke ich und dann kann man ja mal drüber sprechen und sehen wie es wird.

Ich muss nichts überstürzen.

Schönen Abend noch und morgen viel Spaß im Odenwald


----------



## x-rossi (11. Mai 2008)

jo, bis moje!

ich bin dann so gegen 09:40 in frankfurt süd.

gruß
rossi


----------



## HelixBonus (11. Mai 2008)

Bin auch ca 9:45 h am Gleis


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (12. Mai 2008)

@ Google : eben fällt es mir wie schuppen von den Augen. Ich kann diesen Donnerstag gar nicht da ich von Donnerstag bis Freitag auf ein Workshop bin  . Sorry hatte ich vergessen.


----------



## Google (12. Mai 2008)

Guten Abend allerseits

_Odewald_ war wieder schee  

Hier die Helden:





Die Videos sind nicht so spektakulär. Der Rest auf YouTube






Was mich ja _gewurmt_ oder auch _gefuchst_ hat, war dass ich das letzte Steilstück nicht fahren konnte   Aber wie gesagt: Wenns links richtig runtergeht und das kontrollierte Fahren vor dem Stück schon nicht geht, dann fahr ich net. Das Rad hat definitiv nicht das gemacht was ich wollte oder erwartete. Dann hab ich schiss. Vielleicht ists wirklich die Anordnung des Profils in der Mitte. Mit dem Reifen bin ich ja eigentlich absolut zufrieden aber ich habe mich erinnert, dass ich schon letztes Jahr bei Trockenheit Probleme mit dem Seitenhalt hatte...damals bin ich dann noch mit weniger Druck gefahren und es war besser. Das Stück werde ich jedenfalls bei Gelegenheit wieder ausprobieren und wenns sein muß nehm ich Nachhilfe  

Ansonsten natürlich wieder eine gelungene Odenwaldtour mit friendly People  

@[email protected] Alles wieder klar ?? Ich hoffe es ist nur die Kette kaputt  

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (12. Mai 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> @ Google : eben fällt es mir wie schuppen von den Augen. Ich kann diesen Donnerstag gar nicht da ich von Donnerstag bis Freitag auf ein Workshop bin  . Sorry hatte ich vergessen.


Kein Problem, das Jahr ist noch lang und die Schandtatenliste auch  

Vielleicht hab ich ja Glück:

*ACHTUNG! ACHTUNG!​*
*ALLE:* Wer hat morgen frei oder hat Lust frei zu machen???? Ich brauch einen Mitfahrer für eine längere Tour mit Höhenmeter. Geschwindigkeit moderat aber zügig


----------



## theobviousfaker (12. Mai 2008)

Naja ich würd ja glatt mitfahren aber ich hab gestern bemerkt, dass ich mir bei meinem Ausrutscher auf der DH-Strecke kurz vor meinem Sturz beim auf den Sattel plumpsen das Gestänge übelst verbogen habe. Wenn ich längere Strecken fahre hat meine rechte Hüfte keinen Halt und ich hab schnell Rückenschmerzen... Tour de Fekt, echt nich zu glauben  
Und meine Gabel ist zum Sicherheitsrisiko mutiert, nach nem Treppensprung letztens habe ich geradezu gespürt wie die Vorbauklemmung nicht richtig hielt und der Steuersatz danach zu viel Spiel hatte  Bis ich wieder mitfahr kann echt noch dauern, allein wegen dem Material ... wenn ich wieder mitfahr ist mein halbes Rad neu


----------



## x-rossi (12. Mai 2008)

die tour war super und die geschwindigkeit wohl dosiert. hatte einen schönen rekom-/grundlagen-charakter.

aber den hammer fand ich ja, dass wir am schluss eine coole alternative für den einstieg der tour gefunden haben, die ich ab dem nächsten mal immer so fahren werde.

danke an ghost48 und Google fürs mitsuchen und mitfinden   

p.s. ich habe natürlich _B_ gleich angemailt und gefragt, was er von einem tripp zu den jena-trails oder dem rennsteig hält. ich warte noch auf die antwort.

ich habe auch 3 appetitmacher für den rennsteig gefunden.

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=nKUGy_tseDU
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=isOneamttEM
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=3wCFgPF7xWQ 

und ausserdem (hohoho - 4855 hm/173,1 km): 

http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/view.php/action.view/entity.detail/key.1290/Wandern.1290.html

also auf den rennsteig hätte ich ja schon tierische lust zum saisonende hin


----------



## HelixBonus (12. Mai 2008)

Nune geb ich auch noch meinen Senf zum heutigen Tag dazu:

[YT="www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMxSEuQXGJo"][/YT]

[YT="www.youtube.com/watch?v=TtIaybACWAc"][/YT]

[YT="www.youtube.com/watch?v=FtRu2MMdWnk"][/YT]

Wehe, dass klappt jetzt nicht... 

@X-Rossi
4800 hm halt ich fast für ein wenig sehr optimistisch. Wie gesagt - je nach Form ist auch ein 2 Tages-Ritt sinnvoll. 170 km (orschinal 168) Trails sind schon arg heftig... als Saisonfinale aber optimal! 
By the way: Benji1980 (Rennsteig-Vids) ist mein Kontakt in Jena... die Welt ist ein Dorf... 

Zum neugierig machen:


----------



## HelixBonus (12. Mai 2008)

Es klappt nicht - warum auch immer...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TtIaybACWAc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMxSEuQXGJo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FtRu2MMdWnk


----------



## Google (12. Mai 2008)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Naja ich würd ja glatt mitfahren aber ich hab gestern bemerkt, dass ich mir bei meinem Ausrutscher auf der DH-Strecke kurz vor meinem Sturz beim auf den Sattel plumpsen das Gestänge übelst verbogen habe.


Meinst Du das Gestänge vom Sattel? Kerle, Kerle. Was mache mir nur mit Dir   Gabelmässig hab ich noch ne Manitou "Axel" zu verschenken. Besser als gar nix, oder?


----------



## KillerN (12. Mai 2008)

Wie unser Eisbären Trikot in der Sonne erstrahlt, einfach herrlich 

Ich mach morgen mal nix, bin die letzten 5 Tage gefahren und gönne mir mal einen Ruhetag.(ich zähle die Stammtisch anfahrt dazu *g*) Sonntag ist ja Schotten 

Gruß
Jens


----------



## Google (12. Mai 2008)

@ KillerN @ ghost hat heut wegen den Aufnahmekriterien nachgefragt. Ich war mir nicht ganz sicher und sagte "Unsere Räder putzen" Oder wie war das nochmal


----------



## karsten13 (12. Mai 2008)

Google schrieb:


> @ KillerN @ ghost hat heut wegen den Aufnahmekriterien nachgefragt. Ich war mir nicht ganz sicher und sagte "Unsere Räder putzen" Oder wie war das nochmal



ich wurd da gar net gefragt  aber bei meinem Rad lohnt es sich grad mal wieder


----------



## Erdi01 (12. Mai 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Die Videos sind nicht so spektakulär. Der Rest auf YouTube
> Google



Wo sind die Filme  Jedenfalls nicht auf unserem *mtbteameisbaeren* - Account

Oder sind die Zugangsdaten noch nicht im Member-Bereich unserer Homepage veröffentlicht 

Irgendwer müßt mir da sowieso mal Nachhilfe geben. Auf YouTupe finde ich minutenlange Filmchen. Ich kriege da bestenfalls eine Minute hochgeladen  Und kenne auch keine gescheite Komprimierungssoftware


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (12. Mai 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Wo sind die Filme  Jedenfalls nicht auf unserem *mtbteameisbaeren* - Account
> 
> Oder sind die Zugangsdaten noch nicht im Member-Bereich unserer Homepage veröffentlicht
> 
> Irgendwer müßt mir da sowieso mal Nachhilfe geben. Auf YouTupe finde ich minutenlange Filmchen. Ich kriege da bestenfalls eine Minute hochgeladen  Und kenne auch keine gescheite Komprimierungssoftware



Mist, ja morgen habe ich Zeit und hole das dann nach  

Sollte dann aber auch wirklich unter unserem Account mal hochgeladen werden 

Bei der Software muss ich auch mal Google'n gibt sicher was Benutzerfreundliches


----------



## theobviousfaker (13. Mai 2008)

Danke fürs Angebot Google  Aber da ich zur Zeit eh nur hin- und hergurke kann ich mir die Treppen grad so verkneifen und nutze die Zwangspause um mir ne Reba zu schnappen. Hoffentlich antwortet der eine Verkäufer mal


----------



## Google (13. Mai 2008)

Moin, moin

die Faulheit hat gesiegt, ich machs mir auf der Couch gemütlich 

Ein paar Takte zu den Tourenplanungen der nächsten Tage:

Ich tendiere dazu, morgennachmittag ins Gelände zu fahren, weil es wohl am Donnerstag regnet. Eine feste Uhrzeit kann ich aber nicht nennen weil ich morgen Sitzung habe (vielleicht fällt sie auch aus?). Falls jemand Interesse hat, kann er mir ja seine Handynummer _reichen_, wir können dann morgen  kurzfristig durchphonen und ne Uhrzeit ausmachen. Es ist alles zwischen 17:00 Uhr - 18:30 Uhr möglich. 

Wenn das Wetter am Samstag einigermassen passabel ist, wird Eisbär Erdi01 eine Tour kredenzen  Info folgt. 

Grüße

Google


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (13. Mai 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Moin, moin
> 
> die Faulheit hat gesiegt, ich machs mir auf der Couch gemütlich
> 
> ...



Habe schon bei den Wölfen angesprochen das ich Morgen fahren möchte. Wenn dort niemand Zeit und oder Lust hat dann werde ich wohl mit dir mitfahren. Melde mich dann noch mal. Deine Handynummer habe ich ja noch.Zeit wäre auch ok.


----------



## Google (13. Mai 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Melde mich dann noch mal. Deine Handynummer habe ich ja noch.


 Nutzt Dir aber nix. Ich habe vormittags ne Sitzung und nachmittags ne andere  Deine Nr. muß ich beim Anbieterwechsel verschlampt haben und habs bis heute verpasst Deine Nummer nochmals zu erfragen.

Hab gerade festgestellt, dass ich die Steinbruchtour *NUR* am kommenden Dienstag anbieten kann. Kann da überhaupt wer? ( Mittwoch Betriebsausflug, Donnerstag Feier-/Familientag, Freitag frei, Tour geplant aber nicht Steinbrüche, Sonntags Eisbärentour(Start in Hanau, Pause am Buchberg ....)

Grüße

Google


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (13. Mai 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Nutzt Dir aber nix. Ich habe vormittags ne Sitzung und nachmittags ne andere  Deine Nr. muß ich beim Anbieterwechsel verschlampt haben und habs bis heute verpasst Deine Nummer nochmals zu erfragen.
> 
> Hab gerade festgestellt, dass ich die Steinbruchtour *NUR* am kommenden Dienstag anbieten kann. Kann da überhaupt wer? ( Mittwoch Betriebsausflug, Donnerstag Feier-/Familientag, Freitag frei, Tour geplant aber nicht Steinbrüche, Sonntags Eisbärentour(Start in Hanau, Pause am Buchberg ....)
> 
> ...



Wegen Morgen melde ich mich halt im Forum nochmal ob es klappt oder nicht.

Wegen Dienstag sage ich dir noch mal bescheid ob es klappt.


----------



## _jazzman_ (13. Mai 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Ich tendiere dazu, morgennachmittag ins Gelände zu fahren, ...



Was schwebt dir denn so vor? Geschwindigkeit? Terrain? etc.
Vielleicht komm ich mit. Werd ich aber spontan entscheiden...  



Google schrieb:


> Hab gerade festgestellt, dass ich die Steinbruchtour *NUR* am kommenden Dienstag anbieten kann.



Sprichst Du vom 20.05.? Wenns Wetter mitspielt und mir nix dazwischen kommt, würd ich mal mitkommen und mir das gerne mal anschauen. 


Bis die Tage...
_jazzman_


----------



## Google (13. Mai 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Was schwebt dir denn so vor? Geschwindigkeit? Terrain? etc.
> Vielleicht komm ich mit. Werd ich aber spontan entscheiden...


 Ist mir eigentlich egal, Hauptsache Gelände mit Höhenmeter. Geschwindigkeit angepasst eben, sprich: lieber langsamer und nicht schneller als ich kann  Man könnte fahren: B8, über den X11er, Kälberauer Hof zum Hahnenkamm, rüber zu den Michelbacher Weinbergen zum Fernblick, dann die Birkenhainer rüber, Buchberggebiet streifend über die B-Quelle oder parallel Birkenhainer runter/zurück zur B8. ODER: Straight zum Buchberg, alle Trails dort abklappern (Buchberggeträ..? ) und wieder zurück. Ich schicke Dir einfach ne SMS ab wann ich ab B8 verfügbar wäre. Falls es bei Dir klappt und Du Lust hast, schick mir einfach ne Antwort mit der Startzeit, ich bin dann da. Einen _Sofaservice_ kann ich ja mangels NR. nicht machen 


_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Sprichst Du vom 20.05.? Wenns Wetter mitspielt und mir nix dazwischen kommt, würd ich mal mitkommen und mir das gerne mal anschauen.
> Bis die Tage...
> _jazzman_


Gerne, würde mich freuen  An den Steinbrüchen fahren macht auch nur Spass bei Trockenheit. Wenns Wetter passt,möcht ich auf alle Fälle bei bestimmten Stellen noch ein paar Filmchen drehen  Welche Uhrzeit ab Steinheim ist für Dich machbar?

Grüße

Google


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (13. Mai 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Einen _Sofaservice_ kann ich ja mangels NR. nicht machen
> Grüße
> 
> Google



Habe dir eine PN geschickt mit dem Freischaldcode des Sofaservices


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (13. Mai 2008)

Mein Gabeldeal ist so gut wie abgeschlossen und ich hab erfolgreich bereits 6 Stunden gelernt, ein sehr, sehr guter Tag.  Bald bin ich wieder dabei aber die ersten Touren ohne Kamera, das Zusatzgepäck stört zwar nicht vom Gewicht her aber die Haut ist da noch empfindlicher  (oder mein _offizieller Zweitfotograf_ will sie ins Gepäck nehmen ).
Den Sattel hab ich heute zwar wieder halbwegs gerade gebogen aber das eine Rohr ist irreparabel beschädigt. Sonen leichten Sattel (200g) krieg ich zu dem Preis nie wieder aber ich hab ja noch nen Flite


----------



## Google (14. Mai 2008)

Ein Wunder ist geschehen, ich kann bereits ab 17:30 Uhr an der Parkbucht B 8 stehen  

Wer hat Lust und ab wann? Bitte kurz durchposten  Ab 15:30 Uhr bin ich nur noch per SMS oder Handy erreichbar.

Strecke ist VB


----------



## Ti-Racer (15. Mai 2008)

Hy,

da kann ich nur zustimmen....
Unsere Steinbrüche haben echt was geiles an sich, auch gut für race geeignet wenn man will ;-)


----------



## Google (15. Mai 2008)

Ti-Racer schrieb:


> Unsere Steinbrüche haben echt was geiles an sich


Joh, sehe ich genauso. Macht aber nur Spass wenns trocken ist  

@[email protected] Merkt Euch den Dienstag vor, Eintrag folgt  

Die Wetteraussichten zum WE, insbesondere zum Samstag sehen ja echt bescheiden aus. Gibts den jemanden der auch Sonntagvormittag für 3-4 Stündchen mitfahren würde? Länger gehts bei mir net, ich muß gegen 14:00 Uhr zuhause sein.

Mal schauen was die Aussichten morgen so erzählen. Ich werde mich dann festlegen.

@Jazz;[email protected] Nette Tour gestern   

Grüße

Google


----------



## theobviousfaker (15. Mai 2008)

Hi Ti-Racer, kommst mir irgendwie bekannt vor. Kann es sein, dass du einer der zwei warst die ich an den Steinbrüchen getroffen hab als mir die Kette gerissen ist? Ansonsten wohl einfach mal in der Gegend gesehen.


----------



## Ti-Racer (15. Mai 2008)

@theobviousfaker ,

also daran kann ich mich jetzt nicht erinnern, kann aber gut sein das wir uns schon über den weg gefahren sind ;-)
Tja jetzt ist erstmal regen angesagt , aber wenns wieder besser wird und ich frei habe dann werde ich wieder durch den steinheimer wald fetzen *gg*

bin ja neu im forum aber ich halte mal die augen auf wenn es sowas wie einen kleinen hanauer club gibt oder größere rennen hier ind er nähe.
bin neu eingestiegen macht aber richtig fun und kann garnat mehr drann denken aufzuhören bzw jede freihe minute versuche ich zu fahren..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernardo (16. Mai 2008)

es gibt rundrum rennen- frage ist nur was du vorhast.

oben in frammersbach der marathon ist ein ziemlicher auftrieb....

und warum grössere rennen ?

die kleinen kosten weniger meldegebühr


----------



## Google (16. Mai 2008)

​So Ihr Buben

ich fahre Sonntags früher los, Samstag ist mir zu unsicher  Vielleicht findet sich ja noch ein Frühaufsteher. 

*Um 10:00 Uhr an der B8 ​*
Auf Hahnenkamm/Buchberg/KLEINE PAUSE Naturfreundehaus/und zurück hätt ich Bock. Wir klären das aber vor Ort 

Und hier schon mal der Eintrag für die Steinbrüche am kommenden Dienstag:

*Steinbruchtour am kommenden Dienstag*​@Jazzman, bei der Uhrzeit haben wir an Dich gedacht. Ich denk es ist ne knappe halbe Stunde von Dir aus zum Druckhaus. Wenn es früher sein soll, dann melde Dich. 15- 30 Minuten wären noch drinne.

@[email protected] Deine Anmeldung bei der Eisbärenrunde habe ich registriert.  Ich könnt mir in den Arsc§ beissen, dass ich nicht drauf gekommen bin. Die Tour ist nämlich optimal zum schnuppern und für den Einstieg  Durch die Feiertage hats die letzten Tage nicht mehr so geklappt mit Maingrooven. Ab Ende Mai/Anfang Juni wirds wieder besser. Versprochen!

Grüße

Google


----------



## Instantcold (16. Mai 2008)

@google

Kein Problem, ich werde auf jedenfall Versuchen immer Dienstags jetzt von der Firma (Offenbach) nach Hause (Kleinostheim) mit dem Rad zu fahren. Ich denke das wir uns da ja dann meistens kurz vorher abstimmen können, so haben wir beide ne Lockere Main-Spackentour.

Normal hätte ich den Sonntag Dienst gehabt, aber der Kollege vom Samstag tauscht, also bin ich mit am Start  

Alles weitere dann demnächst beim biken.

Und ich freue mich schon auf den Sonntag und bin gespannt wie es wird.


----------



## Google (16. Mai 2008)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Deine Anmeldung bei der Eisbärenrunde habe ich registriert.


Aaaahhaaa...und der x ist auch dabei


----------



## KillerN (17. Mai 2008)

Google schrieb:


>



Mit was für einer Kamera wurden diese Aufnahmen gemacht ?


----------



## Siam (17. Mai 2008)

Google schrieb:


> ​So Ihr Buben
> 
> ich fahre Sonntags früher los, Samstag ist mir zu unsicher  Vielleicht findet sich ja noch ein Frühaufsteher.
> 
> ...



Endlich mal eine Startzeit die eher nach meinen Geschmack ist . Wenn das Wetter passt (also kein Regen), bin ich um halb Zehn am Druckhaus! Mal seit langem wieder eine Tour mit Dir, ich freue mich schon .

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Google (17. Mai 2008)

Siam schrieb:


> Mal seit langem wieder eine Tour mit Dir, ich freue mich schon


 Hallo Thomas, schön das Du Dich mal wieder meldest  

Sorry, dass ich Dir nun für morgen kurzfristig eine Absage erteilen muß  Im Laufe des Tages hat sich bei mir immer mehr die Lust auf ne Tour auf eigene Faust herauskristalisiert. Ich will von zu Hause einfach mal los wann ich Lust dazu habe und fahren wonach mir gerade ist. Auf alle Fälle wird es morgen seeeehr trailig, was Dir sicher auch nicht so schmecken wird. ..... Nicht verärgert sein, aber ich muß morgen einfach mal nach meiner Fasson fahren. Das Jahr ist lang   


@[email protected] Die Aufnahmen wurden mit meiner Casio Exilim gemacht. Die macht auch bei schlechten Lichtverhältnissen gute Filme!

Wegen Deines Gabelproblems habe ich hier noch meine Psylo von Rockshox stehen. Was hälst Du davon wenn Du sie für 50 Euronen abkaufst? Dann hast Du immer eine in Ersatz  Ich brauch Sie nicht, ich habe ja genug Ausweichräder  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Google (17. Mai 2008)

Und hier noch meine Tourenplanungen bis einschliesslich Sonntag in einer Woche. Mitfahrer wie immer herzlich willkommen   

*Am Dienstag* steht wieder ne Steinbruchtour an . Nicht nur die Trails direkt an den Steinbrüchen werden gefahren, sondern auch noch ein paar drumherum. Neben kleinen, technischen Schmankerln (Absätze runter und hoch, Treppe) ist auch Sightseeing und Fotoshooting angesagt. *WETTER WIRD GUT*!! 

*Steinbruchtour am kommenden Dienstag*​
*Am Freitag den 23.05.08* wirds gemütlich bis mittelschnell in unseren heimischen Gefilden. Vor allem werden die schönsten Sachen herausgesucht weil 2 Kölner von mir mal ein bisschen was gezeigt haben wollen. Ganz lustig die Geschichte: Von meiner Nachbarin der Freund (der eine von den zwei Kölnern  ) hat mich übers Internet auf der *Eisbärenseite *gegoogelt und war ganz erstaunt weil ich ihm hier schon hier über dem Weg gelaufen bin. Da hat er halt mal geklingelt   Die Zwei wollens langsam angehen lassen, sind aber nicht unfitt, machen kleine Triatlons mit. 

*Best Spots im Vorderspessart am 23.05.2008*​
*Und am Sonntag den 25.05.08 *bin ich bei der ersten gemeinsamen Eisbärentour in diesem Jahr dabei. Es sind aber auch alle Interessierten recht herzlich eingeladen. BlackTrek führt die Tour und gibt noch nähere Streckeninfos. Startzeit 12:00 Uhr, irgendwo in Hanau, steht schon mal fest. Ideale Einsteigertour  

*Eisbärentour am Sonntag den 25.05.2008
*​So, dann dürfte ich alles gesagt haben was zu sagen war. Jetzt muß nur noch gefahren werden  

Bis bald im Wald


Google


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (18. Mai 2008)

Arbeiten..Biken..->* Privatleben* 

Werde mal gucken was davon so geht.


----------



## theobviousfaker (18. Mai 2008)

Ich geb dir gern was von meiner überschüssigen "Privatlebenzeit" ab wenn ich dafür wieder biken könnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Faust (18. Mai 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Und hier schon mal der Eintrag für die Steinbrüche am kommenden Dienstag:
> 
> *Steinbruchtour am kommenden Dienstag*​
> Google



Ich würd mitfahren!


----------



## Google (18. Mai 2008)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Ich würd mitfahren!


Ei und warum biste dann noch net eingetragen?

Dann kann laut Kontingent nur noch einer mit. Wer wollte denn noch und hat sich noch nicht eingetragen  Wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst


----------



## Siam (18. Mai 2008)

In der Woche ist bei mir meistens sowieso nichts drin. Bei gutem Wetter geht es zweimal die Woche mit dem Rad zur Arbeit - das langt. Und am Wochenende ist meine Startzeit eher so um 8 Uhr. Damit bis zum Mittagessen zu Hause noch was dreistelliges drin ist .
Aber irgendwann findet sich wieder ein Termin...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Deleted 61489 (19. Mai 2008)

Ich würde auch gerne mal die Steinbruch-Tour fahren ...

... allerdings kann ich Euer Tempo  leider nicht durchhalten  - 
deshalb also alleine oder mit jemand aus unserer Frauenrunde.

Hat vielleicht jemand einen GPS-Track davon 
und könnte mir den bitte zusenden? 
Eine email-Adresse gebe ich gerne per PN bekannt.

Falls nicht, wäre ich auch für eine PN mit näheren Angaben 
zu Start, Richtung etc. dankbar. 
Wenn ich weiss, wie ich dahin komme und welche Wege es da gibt, 
kann ich sie mir wohl zu Not auch selbst suchen. 

Danke...


----------



## _jazzman_ (19. Mai 2008)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> ... allerdings kann ich Euer Tempo  leider nicht durchhalten



Das Tempo ist doch als langsam angegeben...  Kann also definitiv nicht zu schnell sein. Oder wars ironisch gemeint und ich habs net gecheckt...?  Google, gibts denn überhaupt einen GPS-Track von den Steinbrüchen???

So wie es aussieht hab ich morgen doch mehr Zeit zum Biken als gedacht. Werde also wie geplant mit Dir zu den Steinbrüchen kommen und dann dort im Gebüsch auf das restliche Wolfsrudel und Freireiter warten.

Was muss ich denn alles mitbringen? Fullfacehelm, Protektoren, Rettungsring, Schwimmflügel, ... Hab ich was vergessen? 

...bis neulich im Gebüsch!
_jazzman_


----------



## Deleted 61489 (19. Mai 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Das Tempo ist doch als langsam angegeben...  Kann also definitiv nicht zu schnell sein. Oder wars ironisch gemeint und ich habs net gecheckt...? :



Nein, das war nicht ironisch gemeint. 
Für meine kaputtgerauchte Lunge und die dadurch bestehende 
Luftnot ist das - insbesondere von google so genannte - 
Tempo "langsam" leider nicht durchzuhalten. 
Erdi + Lupo wissen, wovon ich rede  

Aber ich würde trotzdem gerne mal dort fahren...


----------



## Google (19. Mai 2008)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> Ich würde auch gerne mal die Steinbruch-Tour fahren ...
> Hat vielleicht jemand einen GPS-Track davon


Hi Schneckschen  Hattest Du mich nicht schon wegen des gleichen Themas letztes Jahr angemailt  Einen GPS-Track gibts wohl keinen und wenn es einen gäbe würde er wohl nicht viel bringen weil es kreuz und quer auf kleinsten Raum geht. Ich meine Dir gesagt zu haben, das Du einfach mal mitfahren solltest. Mein Kontingent mit 3 Mitfahrern ist zwar erschöpft aber eine Person mehr ginge schon  Und das Tempo kann dort wirklich nur langsam sein. Ist eigentlich alles eben und trailig und nur ganz kurzzeitig mal schnell. Es wird auch viel zu schauen geben also genug Pausen. So, genug geredet, selbst dran schuld wenn Du meinst Du könntest da nicht mitfahren  Wie siehts mit ein bisserl Technik bei Dir aus?



_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Werde also wie geplant mit Dir zu den Steinbrüchen kommen und dann dort im Gebüsch auf das restliche Wolfsrudel und Freireiter warten.


 Müßte von der Zeit ganz gut hinkommen. Die können ja bei Dir durchrufen wenn sie da sind. Vielleicht häng ich mich noch ein bisserl dran. Geübt haben wir ja dann schon 


_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Was muss ich denn alles mitbringen? Fullfacehelm, Protektoren, Rettungsring, Schwimmflügel, ... Hab ich was vergessen?


So was besitze ich gar net. Meiner Meinung ist das *EDIT: dort* nicht notwendig (kann aber wie immer gerade dann sinnvoll gewesen sein). Wenns morgen warm und sonnig wäre, hätte ich gesagt" Nimm auf alle Fälle Deine Spanngläser mit!"  

Bis Morsche


----------



## Deleted 61489 (19. Mai 2008)

Ok, ich bin mal am Start uns schau was geht..

Bis morsche


----------



## Google (19. Mai 2008)

Ja, Ja...erst jammern und dann mir nix Dir nix anmelden   

Bis Morsche 

EDIT: Einige Wege könnten schon ziemlich zugewachsen sein. Weicheier solten Langarmtrikot- und Hose tragen...Harr,harr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (20. Mai 2008)

Morsche,
kurze Frage: Treffpunkt ist um 17:30 Uhr bei dir zu Hause im Zirkelsrad, sehe ich das richtig? Werde wahrscheinlich von der Arbeit direkt ans Druckhaus kommen. Wie lange muss ich von dort bis zu dir nach Hause einplanen?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (20. Mai 2008)

Hatte dir eine PN geschrieben Jazz.
Wir wollten ja gemeinsam zu Google fahren. Dann würede ich sagen treffen wir uns um 17.15 Uhr am Druckhaus. 15 min ist gut eingeplant denke ich.


----------



## _jazzman_ (20. Mai 2008)

@Sofa


----------



## Google (20. Mai 2008)

Joh, Zeit reicht aus. Ich komm heut mit Langarmtrikot  Ganz schön frisch


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (20. Mai 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Ja, Ja...erst jammern und dann mir nix Dir nix anmelden
> 
> Bis Morsche
> 
> EDIT: Einige Wege könnten schon ziemlich zugewachsen sein. *Weicheier solten Langarmtrikot- und Hose tragen...Harr,harr*





War ja klar!!!!


----------



## _jazzman_ (20. Mai 2008)

Und Roheier wie meinereiner sollten Brodeggdoren anziehen, die schützen vor Dörnern und blutrünstigen Bärentatzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (20. Mai 2008)

fürs schienebein sind brodeggdoren immer gut, wobei man sich an den schmerz auch gewöhnt...ich werd aber auch welche anziehen...besser ist's


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> fürs schienebein sind brodeggdoren immer gut, wobei man sich an den schmerz auch gewöhnt...ich werd aber auch welche anziehen...besser ist's



Vergesse die Pflaster nicht....


----------



## Google (20. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> fürs schienebein sind brodeggdoren immer gut, wobei man sich an den schmerz auch gewöhnt...ich werd aber auch welche anziehen...besser ist's


Also irgendwie hab ich kein Bock so nen Zeug zu tragen. Obwohls natürlich sicherer ist, ein gewisses Sicherheitsgefühl vermittelt und man dann auch eher Dinge wagt, die man "ohne"  eher sein lässt. Ach ich muß nicht alles können  Aber wenn ichs live sehe und es selbst  lieber lasse, werd ich schon ein bisserl neidisch


----------



## _jazzman_ (20. Mai 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Aber wenn ichs live sehe und es selbst  lieber lasse, werd ich schon ein bisserl neidisch



Was meinst Du??? Wenn sich jemand die Pins von den Bärentatzen aus dem Schienbein schraubt und dabei bis über beide Ohren grinst, weil man sich schon an die Schmerzen gewöhnt hat...?


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Mai 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Also irgendwie hab ich kein Bock so nen Zeug zu tragen. Obwohls natürlich sicherer ist, ein gewisses Sicherheitsgefühl vermittelt und man dann auch eher Dinge wagt, die man "ohne"  eher sein lässt. Ach ich muß nicht alles können  Aber wenn ichs live sehe und es selbst  lieber lasse, werd ich schon ein bisserl neidisch



schau dir mal heut abend mein schienenbein an  
6 mm der im flatpedal verbauten madenschrauben schauen aus dem pedal raus. wenn man hüpft und rutsch mit den vorderen fuß ab, schlägt das pedal gegens schienenbein, hat nen ähnlichen effekt wie ein locher  
laut morphy passiert sowas immer wenn man mal keine schoner an hat...ich kann morphy nur recht geben.


----------



## theobviousfaker (20. Mai 2008)

Meinen bisher optisch schlimmsten Kratzer durch meinen Bärentatzen hab ich mir auf der Critical Mass geholt - beim Anfahren auf dem Opernplatz direkt abgerutscht und ne dreifache Furche übers rechte Schienbein gezogen. Ich habs erst bemerkt als etwas flüssiges mein Schienbein runterlief und als ich dann runtergeschaut hab ..  
Und den Ausrutscher wo ich 10 Minuten im Dreck lag vor Schmerzen sieht man kaum


----------



## _jazzman_ (20. Mai 2008)

So...
Frisch gewaschen, nach Zecken abgesucht (danke Google, dass Du alle vor mir abgepflückt hast, ich hatte keine einzige ) und ein schönes, kühles Weizen genießend sitze ich jetzt am Laptop und sach mir: "Schee wars... "

Danke fürs Guiden! Auch wenn man manchmal von den Dornen bissl auf dem Trail gebremst wurde konnte man doch ganz gut um die Bäume surfen. Außer an zwei Stellen, da stehen für nen 680er Lenker die Bäume eindeutig zu dicht beieinander. Möchte wissen, was die sich dabei gedacht haben...  . Und beim nächsten Mal gehts wieder links runter...


----------



## theobviousfaker (21. Mai 2008)

Hab mir mal deinen Bock angeschaut ("680er Lenker"). Das war mal mein Traumrahmen aber mittlerweile finde ich die Nicolai-Preise prinzipiell unverschämt  Umso schöner wenn man so ein Rad bereits besitzt


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (21. Mai 2008)

Ein mal muss Google noch Links runner und zwar wenn x rossi wieder dabei ist. Denn spätestens dann kauft er sich auch ein Bike mit mehr Federweg. 

War wieder gut gestern. Habe auch keine einzige Zecke gefunden. Dank noch mal an Google.


----------



## x-rossi (21. Mai 2008)

haha! seit sonntag hab ich eher lust auf ein hardtail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (21. Mai 2008)

Tauschen?  Neee, dafür steckt in meinem zu viel Liebe


----------



## x-rossi (21. Mai 2008)

harharhar ... du bist ja schon daheim


----------



## Google (21. Mai 2008)

Grüzi  

Bin auch wieder online. Ich fands auch wieder schee an den Steinbrüchen  Wohl das letzte mal bis Herbst, in 2, 3 Wochen ist´s wohl zu stark zugewachsen. oder kriegen wir noch heimlich ne zügige Tour hin weil ich angemailt werde?...Ich hatte nur die 2 Holzböcke nach der Wiesenüberfahrt, ansonsten war ich auch zeckenfrei.

Am Freitag bin ich ja hier unterwegs. Bislang zu viert. Schade, dass so wenige können. Die Kölner hätten bestimmt mal gerne ein paar Locals kennengelernt.

*Best Spots im Vorderspessart am 23.05.2008*​
Schön das am Sonntag schon so viele von Euch dabei sind. 

*Eisbärentour am Sonntag den 25.05.2008
*​
Grüße

Google


----------



## theobviousfaker (21. Mai 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> harharhar ... du bist ja schon daheim



Und du auch direkt an der Kiste  Du Junkie


----------



## Google (24. Mai 2008)

Moin, moin

es haben ja sicherlich schon alle im Eisbärenthread mitbekommen, dass die gemeinsame Eisbärentour & Friends wegen der schlechten Wetterprognose ausfällt   Hier der Ausweichtermin:

Gemeinsame Eisbärentour nun am 08.06.2008 ​
Hoffentlich können ein paar von Euch  

Meine Touren kommende Woche:

Um 16:30 Uhr, bzw. 17:00 Uhr kommen ich an der Rumpenheimer Fähre, bzw. am Druckhaus vorbei und fahre bis Kleinostheim.

*Mainradweg am Dienstag​*
Am Donnerstag gehts in de Wald  

*Geländetour am Donnerstag​*
Grüße

Google


----------



## Google (24. Mai 2008)

Hi, ich bins nochmal

falls das Wetter morgen einigermaßen passabel erscheint, dann werde ich morgen so gegen 10:30/10:45 an der B8 Parkbucht sein. Ich bin im Heimatrevier unterwegs und werde unter anderem endlich mal 1, 2 Wege erkunden, die ich letztens endeckt habe. So spätestens 14:30 Uhr wollte ich wieder daheim sein. Wer Lust hat einfach melden, ich mache keinen LMB-Eintrag.

Grüße

Google


----------



## _jazzman_ (24. Mai 2008)

@[email protected] 
Meldung!


----------



## Google (24. Mai 2008)

Dann würd ich sagen 10:45 Uhr Parkbucht? Bis denne

Grüße

Google


----------



## Google (25. Mai 2008)

So, ich hab ja noch ein paar Kurzberichte von den vergangenen Touren nachzuholen 

Letzte Woche in den Steinbrüchen sammers gewesen. Hat wie immer verdammt viel Spass gemacht, wir konnten nochmal alles abfahren bevor wohl nun entgültig alles zu stark zugewachsen sein wird. Im Herbst auf ein Neues  

*Jazz die Treppe runter:*






*Die Gruppe ohne Taunusschnecke (hat sich verpisst  und mich*






Am vergangenen Freitag waren wir zu sechst und haben recht viel abgegrast. Erstmalig (glaub ich jedenfalls) haben wir am Fernblick unsere Pause bei Kaffee, Kuchen und TORTELINI!  abgehalten. Die Kölner waren ganz begeistert von unserem Revier,- haben Sie doch in ihrer unmittelbaren Umgegend nicht solche Möglichkeiten- und.....sie waren ziemlich platt (aber glücklich  )

Heute dann leider die ausgefallene Eisbärentour, ich habe die Gelegenheit wahrgenommen, einfach mal wieder alte und neue Wege zu fahren, mich neu zu orientieren, Neues zu entdecken. 

Meine Planungen die kommende Woche habe ich ja schon 4 Postings höher bekanntgegeben  

*Hier schon mal ein Hinweis für kommendes WE vielleicht hat ja jemand Interesse. AM SAMSTAG:
*
 Entweder gehts ab Darmstadt den *Vogesenweg lang bis Heidelberg *( Km 120/130 , jedenfalls 2400 HM. Gefahren wird so eine Tour natürlich Körnersparend und mit Pausen (eine große)

oder

 Ich fahre die *Kahltalumrundung*. Erst gehts die Birkenhainer lang, ab Dr. Khin-Platz den Eselsweg bis zum Engländer, weiter gehts über verschiedene Wanderwege ( 120 Km , circa 1600 Hm)

oder 

 ich fahre die *BED-Tour *(*B*irkenhainer-*E*selsweg-Dr.*D*egen Weg) Ich glaube so um die 100 Km und zwischen 1700 -1900 Hm

Wenn Steelmanni mitfahren kann, wirds dann wohl eher die *DEB Tour*  Andersrum solls schöner sein.

*@[email protected] *Könntest Du kommenden Samstag? Wenn die Eisbären aber Heidelberg fahren, dann nehm ich diese Tour mit.

Sodele, det wars mal wieder

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (25. Mai 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Im Herbst auf ein Neues
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Google



Huhu,

vielleicht wäre das dann mal der Zeitpunkt unsere beiden Touren zusammen zu bringen 

Ich bin i.M. und bis auf weiteres wg. Marathons und Triathlons ( Vorbereitung auf den IM 2009  ) ziemlich ausgebucht, aber so isses nunma: von nix kommt nix 

ABER : Evtl. biete ich nä. Sonntag eine Taunus-Tour mit reichlich HM und Trails an! Da schreib ich nochma was dazu, vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust?


----------



## Instantcold (25. Mai 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Meine Touren kommende Woche:
> 
> Um 16:30 Uhr, bzw. 17:00 Uhr kommen ich an der Rumpenheimer Fähre, bzw. am Druckhaus vorbei und fahre bis Kleinostheim.
> 
> ...



Hey Google,

ich werde dich an der Fähre Rumpenheim erwarten und dann mit Dir Richtung Kleinostheim "Spacken".

Bis Dienstag

Gruß Instantcold


----------



## x-rossi (25. Mai 2008)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> ABER : Evtl. biete ich nä. Sonntag eine Taunus-Tour mit reichlich HM und Trails an! Da schreib ich nochma was dazu, vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust?


klar, hier bitte!


----------



## SteelManni (25. Mai 2008)

Google schrieb:


> oder
> 
> ich fahre die *BED-Tour *(*B*irkenhainer-*E*selsweg-Dr.*D*egen Weg) Ich glaube so um die 100 Km und zwischen 1700 -1900 Hm
> 
> ...


hi 
ich könnte mich am Samstag 31.05.08 noch mal frei machen 

wir fliegen zwar Sonntag Nacht nach Malle, aber das macht nix!
evtl. kommt dann auch noch jemand aus GK mit!

Ob _BED_ oder _DEB_ ist mir egal
zur DEB müssten wir vom Kahler Wasserturm aus starten (an der B8, gegenüber Hotel Zeller, 5km vom Parkplatz Neuwirtshaus-Kahl B8 entfernt) 
insg. ca. 90km / 1600hm

Eine Pause sollten wir dann am Wiesbüttsee (2,5 km vom Kihn-Platz)
einplanen!
Überlegs Dir! 

Grüße
SteelManni


----------



## Google (25. Mai 2008)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> vielleicht wäre das dann mal der Zeitpunkt unsere beiden Touren zusammen zu bringen
> ABER : Evtl. biete ich nä. Sonntag eine Taunus-Tour mit reichlich HM und Trails an! Da schreib ich nochma was dazu, vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust?


Ja der Herbst wäre echt nicht schlecht  Mal gucken ob wir zwei das "Projekt" noch auf die Beine stellen können   Am Sonntach bin isch mal wieder bei meinem Schwesterchen  Da geht bei mir nix.





Instantcold schrieb:


> Hey Google,
> 
> ich werde dich an der Fähre Rumpenheim erwarten und dann mit Dir Richtung Kleinostheim "Spacken".


  


SteelManni schrieb:


> ich könnte mich am Samstag 31.05.08 noch mal frei machen
> Eine Pause sollten wir dann am Wiesbüttsee (2,5 km vom Kihn-Platz)
> einplanen!
> Überlegs Dir!


 Wäre Klasse wenns klappen würde. Ich muß da auch nicht viel überlegen . Das einzige was mich noch von einer Zusage abhält ist, dass ich als Hanauer natürlich  recht spontan alle Events im Spessart fahren kann weils um die Ecke ist. Vogesenweg muß man nehmen wenn sich die Gelegenheit dazu ergibt. Vielleicht klappts sonst das ganze Jahr nicht mehr....Du verstehst? (Wenn der Erdi01 jetzt schlau ist interessiert er sich auch für die BED-DEB-Tour und hält Heidelberg weiter warm )

@[email protected] Die Leut machen mich immer neidisch wenn die Sachen fahren, die ich auch gerne fahren würde, ich aber net kann! GRRRRRRRRRR   

Grüße Google 

Edit: Gelle Instant...Dich hat der Bikevirus gepackt


----------



## Instantcold (26. Mai 2008)

Instantcold schrieb:


> Hey Google,
> 
> ich werde dich an der Fähre Rumpenheim erwarten und dann mit Dir Richtung Kleinostheim "Spacken".
> 
> ...



Moin Google,

muss Dir leider absagen, da ich für einen Kollegen im Rettungsdienst morgen Abend einspringe und das wird zu knapp wenn ich erst um 16:30 Uhr mich auf dem Weg mache.

Nächste Woche klappt es dann wieder.

Grüße

Instantcold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Racer (26. Mai 2008)

Hi ,

hatte gersten eine schnelle und schöne ausfahrt in die steinbrüche wieder mal gehabt. aber diesesmal hab ich die *teufelskurve* überschätzt und zu weit innen genommen und bin gleich abgrutschut und so 5-8 meter den abhang runter gefallen. noch 3meter mehr wär ich im wasser gewesen ;-) war der erste moment wo ich mir fast schon hätte hilfe übers handy holen mpüssen ist aber nochmal gutgeangen und ich konnte mich an wurzeln hochziehen. die ist echt fies und deshalb habe ich mal bilder gemacht um euch mal die stelle zu zeigen damit euch das nicht auch passiert... euch verletzungen habe ich mir fast keine zugezogen ausser diese b****i**enen brenesseln.
Wie man sieht sieht der weg eigentlich breit aus nur an der abhangstelle ist er sehr verengt (rot markiert) fährt man den zuweit rechts in senkrechter fahrweise , ob schnell oder langsam zieht es dich direkt nach unten. also bitte aufpassen !!!!! und soweit wie möglich aussen fahren oder leiber sogar lang schieben.




da gings hinunter leider bin ich über den baumsatmm schon drüer geflogen sonst hätte er mich vieleicht aufgehalten..




Die erwähnten brenesseln..




zum glück nur leichte schürfwunden, und blaue knie..





aber das gehört zum cc-biken dazu und ich lern daraus, deshalb
allzeit gute fahrt...


----------



## Google (26. Mai 2008)

@Ti- [email protected] Wo ist denn die Teufelskurve  Kannst Du mal ne Erklärung zur Orientierung geben? Würde mich interessieren ob ich die schon kenne oder mich mal auf die Suche machen muß. Vielleicht können wir ja auch mal gemeinsam ne Runde drehen. Ich wohne gerade um die Ecke.

@[email protected] Macht nix mit dem SteelManni aus, der kann morgens net schlafen   

Hier habt Ihr schon mal alle Infos zur geplanten Wochenendtour. Mitfahrer sind herzlich willkommen  Weitere Treffpunkte von meiner Seite sind nicht geplant. Meine Familie möchte mich nach Kahl fahren und dort verabschieden  

*DEB Tour am Samstag in der Früh​*
Grüße

Google


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (26. Mai 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Hier habt Ihr schon mal alle Infos zur geplanten Wochenendtour. Mitfahrer sind herzlich willkommen  Weitere Treffpunkte von meiner Seite sind nicht geplant. Meine Familie möchte mich nach Kahl fahren und dort verabschieden
> 
> *DEB Tour am Samstag in der Früh​*
> Grüße
> ...



Hört sich interessant an.  
Mal gucken was noch so geht. Will aber mal eine Lange Tour absollvieren. Also vieleicht komme ich mit. Melde mich dann an wenn es klappt.


----------



## Ti-Racer (26. Mai 2008)

@Google

Klar können wir mal ne ausfahrt machen ;-) also ich fahre immer hinten am Toommarkt(Steinheim) die Strasse Hoch richtung Wald, gerade durch an der Polizeihundeschule lang bis es dann links in die steinbrüche reingeht. dann geradeaus , über die brücke bis ein schild kommt *erhöte steinhschlag gefahr* links halten bis ein schild kommt *naturgebiet* da einbiegen und schon ist da eine kleine strecke mit kleinen rampen wo auch schon ein bisschen rumgebaut wurde mit holzsprosse, hügel , etc
und da gehts eine abfahrt steil runter und wenn man die abfährt kommt man an dieser stelle vorbei und weil sie so gemein ist nennen wir sie die teufelskurve. man kommt auf dem trail ein ganzes stück am rand vom see vorbei. macht echt spass man muss baer scho aufpassen...... ist schon eigentlich mehr in dietesheim..

gruss michi


----------



## SteelManni (26. Mai 2008)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Macht nix mit dem SteelManni aus, der kann morgens net schlafen
> *DEB Tour am Samstag in der Früh​*
> Grüße
> 
> Google



 _nur der frühe Biker findet den Trail!_  
Gruß
SteelManni


----------



## Erdi01 (26. Mai 2008)

SteelManni schrieb:


> _nur der frühe Biker findet den Trail!_
> Gruß
> SteelManni


Na 9:30 geht ja noch, wenn ich da an so RSG Verbandsfahrten denke. Die starten um 7:00  

Ich werd mich wie immer kurzfristig entscheiden ... aber Interesse habe ich schon


----------



## theobviousfaker (27. Mai 2008)

Ich glaub ich weiß welche Kurve du meinst, ist schon echt hart  Das letzte Mal als ich da war hab ich geschoben, weil ich mit Slicks unterwegs war... Geht zwar auch aber da hat der Schisser in mir gewonnen


----------



## Adrenalino (27. Mai 2008)

Hi,

wollte nochmal was zur geplanten Tour am Sonntag schreiben! Nun denn @x-rossi, würde mich freuen wenn du dabei bist - bei allen anderen freu ich mich natürlich auch 

Aber, ich hab am Sonntag Terminprobleme! Ich MUSS um 14:30 Uhr SPÄTESTENS zu hause sein. Das bedeutet, wenn wir die Taunustour fahren wollen sollten wir um 9:30/9:45 Uhr an der Hohemark starten damit wir die Tour nicht im Vollgastempo fahren müssen. Abfahrt hier bei mir mit Auto wäre dann 9:00 Uhr. Hab noch Platz für 1 Mitfahrer(in). 

Die Tour hat 47km und amtliche 1500hm mit langen Uphills teils auf steilen Trail und ein paar schwere wurzelige, steinige Abfahrten. Wenn ich alleine fahre und Tempo mach brauch ich ca. 3:10, mit ein paar Leuten und etwas gediegenerem Tempo dauerts bestimmt 3:30-3:45.....und ein Zeitfenster kann ja nie schaden.

Hier das Höhenprofil:





Oder aber wir verschieben die Tour und fahren um 10 Uhr ab Maintal meine "Wetterauer 5-Wege-Mischung", eine 63km/ca.700hm Tour mit Schotter/Wald/Feldwegen, Asphalt und einigen (kurzen) Trails mit knackigen Rampen. So sieht die Tour aus:





Die Interessierten, im besonderen x-rossi, können sich ja mal dazu äußern! Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit


----------



## x-rossi (27. Mai 2008)

hallo Adrenalino,

ich möchte gerne tour 1 und bin gegen 09:00 bei dir in maintal. wo genau muss ich dann hin?

/edit: ah, ich habe die adresse in deinem impressum gefunden. die fähre setzt hoffentlich nicht nur stündlich oder halbstündlich über. wenn ich um 09:00 bei dir sein muss, dann muss ich also gegen 08:30 los. das wird klappen.


----------



## Adrenalino (27. Mai 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> hallo Adrenalino,
> 
> ich möchte gerne tour 1 und bin gegen 09:00 bei dir in maintal. wo genau muss ich dann hin?
> 
> /edit: ah, ich habe die adresse in deinem impressum gefunden. die fähre setzt hoffentlich nicht nur stündlich oder halbstündlich über. wenn ich um 09:00 bei dir sein muss, dann muss ich also gegen 08:30 los. das wird klappen.



Keine Ahnung ob die überhaupt so früh fährt  kennst du den Brückenübergang am Stauwehr bei Dörnigheim? Da gehts dann geradeaus direkt zur Straße zw. Dörnigheim und Hanau, da ist dieser alte Wasserturm. Da würde ich dich abholen.

Es sei denn du findest raus ob die Fähre so früh fährt......muss man mal googeln......

Nachtrag : habs gefunden, hier, fährt Sonntag ab 8 Uhr, guggst du:

http://www.kvg-offenbach.de/fahrauskunft/pdfverbindungen/faehre_of_19.pdf

Ich kann dir ja mitm Auto entgegen kommen, dann starten wir direkt durch.

Falls wir im Taunus merken sollten daß es knapp mit der Zeit wird muss ich die Tour abkürzen, ist aber jederzeit möglich. Ich hoff daß das o.k. für dich ist? Ist echt wichtig daß ich rechtzeitig zu hause bin......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (28. Mai 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Hört sich interessant an.
> Mal gucken was noch so geht. Will aber mal eine Lange Tour absollvieren. Also vieleicht komme ich mit. Melde mich dann an wenn es klappt.



@Google, Ich kann am Samstag nicht.  
Bekomme Besuch.


----------



## Google (28. Mai 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> @Google, Ich kann am Samstag nicht.
> Bekomme Besuch.


Besuch ist doch ein guter Grund schnell, aber gaaanz schnell abzuhauen! Bestimmt sind es die bösen Schwiegereltern  

@xrossi, [email protected] Viel Spass am Sonntag  Ich kann leider nur Samstag. Aber die Startzeit wäre mir eh zu früh


Grüße

Google


----------



## x-rossi (28. Mai 2008)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> fährt Sonntag ab 8 Uhr, guggst du:
> 
> http://www.kvg-offenbach.de/fahrauskunft/pdfverbindungen/faehre_of_19.pdf
> 
> ...


sehr gut, die fähre fährt also.

wenn du mir entgegen kämst, wäre die fähre wohl der beste treffpunkt, auf deiner seite. ich glaube von der straße können wir links auf die frankfurter->hanauer landstraße abbiegen.

oder aber, ich fahre noch ein stück weiter dir entgegen. kurz vor der großen kreuzung vor der fähre, geht rechter seite ein kleiner radweg ab, da könntest du auch parken. da würde ich dann auch hinkommen.

falls wir im taunus alleine fahren, dann müssen wir halt ein bisschen gas geben. termine gehen vor, klar!


----------



## Adrenalino (28. Mai 2008)

@google
Normalerweise fah isch net so früh, geht diesmal net anners....normalerweise ist Sonntag der einzigste Tag an dem ich ma auspennen kann.
Ich biete die Tour aber noch ein paar ma an diesen Sommer!

@x-rossi
Ich komm einfach runner an die Fähre. Fahre nen roten Astra Caravan. Mit dem Gas geben schaunmerma.....wenn alles flüssig läuft und keine quer gelegten Bäume da sind wie am Sonntag   sind wir rechtzeitig zurück.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (28. Mai 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Besuch ist doch ein guter Grund schnell, aber gaaanz schnell abzuhauen! Bestimmt sind es die bösen Schwiegereltern
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Google



Jo das sind sie wohl. Kommen von Samstag auf Sonntag. Habe schon mit meiner Freundin gesprochen, würde es nicht so toll finden wenn ich fahre. 
Da es ja fast den ganzen Tag dauern würde.


----------



## x-rossi (28. Mai 2008)

@ Adrenalino: in ordnung, dann also 09:00 fähre. bis dann!


----------



## Google (30. Mai 2008)

Moin allerseits

ich bin ab circa 15:00 Uhr nicht mehr online. Sofern noch jemand Fragen oder sonstiges zur 

*BED-Tour am Samstag*​
hat, kann er dies jetzt noch tun oder danach nur noch unter meiner angegebenen Handynummer.

@[email protected] Kannst Du mir Deine Handynummer für alle Fälle nochmals geben? Ich habe Deine nicht mehr wegen eines SIMkartenwechsels.

Euch schöne Touren am WE

Grüße

Google


----------



## SteelManni (30. Mai 2008)

Hallo @ all 

nach Absprache mit Google findet die DEB-Tour morgen (Samstag)
nicht statt. 

Er kann leider den Eintrag nicht mehr rausnehmen, da sein online
im moment nicht funzt! 

Die Tour wird aber auf jedenfall nachgeholt 

Grüße
SteelManni


----------



## theobviousfaker (31. Mai 2008)

Mein Radel ist fertig  
Reba Team und XTR V-Brakes funktionieren wuuunderbar. Damit war ich heute so überschwänglich auf Testfahrt, dass ich mich schon wieder hingelegt habe  aber keine Angst, nur ein Schürfing und die Schulter schmerzt ein wenig  
Dazu habe ich nochn weiteren Deal eingefädelt und bin dann wieder mit Klickies unterwegs - wieder XTR, und wieder zum halben Preis  

Mit der Reba hat mein Rad übrigens so rund 700g auf einen Schlag abgespeckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (2. Juni 2008)

Ruhig, seeehr ruhig...

Diese Woche im Angebot  

*Dienstagstour​*
Grüße

Google


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (2. Juni 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Ruhig, seeehr ruhig...
> 
> Diese Woche im Angebot
> 
> ...



Wenn das Wetter mitspielt komme ich mit. Ich werde mich dann Morgen anmelden. Und zur sicherheit werde ich dir noch auf dein Handy schreiben wenn ich mitkomme.


----------



## HelixBonus (17. Juni 2008)

@ Faker

   

Auf ein neues, weniger mit Verletzungen gespicktes Jahr!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## theobviousfaker (17. Juni 2008)

Psssssssst net so laut..!
Naja, es beginnt ja mit einer 3-wöchigen Pause, irgendwie net so gut   aber danke


----------



## Google (23. Juni 2008)

Halli Hallo 

Hier mal wieder seit langem ein Tourenangebot von mir, dass dann auch schon wieder das letzte für mindestens 14 Tage sein wird  Mitfahrer sind wie immer herzlich willkommen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6689

Grüße

Google


----------



## Ti-Racer (24. Juni 2008)

hi google , sorry hab mich als mitfahrer eingetragen aer gesehen das du heute fahren willst. muss aer heut noch bis spät schaffen .... sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (24. Juni 2008)

Ok, kein Problem ich weiß bescheid. Wenn Du in den Eintrag gehst, dann gibts auch die Möglichkeit "Als Mitfahrer abmelden" zu wählen. 

Den Eintrag habe ich jetzt aber wieder rausgenommen

Vielleicht klappt es ja ein anderes Mal.

Grüße

Google


----------



## saharadesertfox (25. Juni 2008)

Hi Leute,

gestern bin ich per Zufall einen ca. 2,9km langen Trail oberhalb vom Altenmarkskopf bis zum Rodenbacher Weg entlang von Strommasten gefahren (Wandermarkierung schwarze Sau). Wie lautet der Trailname unter euch Einheimischen?

Grüße aus HG


----------



## Erdi01 (25. Juni 2008)

Birkenhainer


----------



## bernardo (25. Juni 2008)

Birkenhainer Strasse

Markierung: schwarzes B auf weißem Grund

geht bis Gemünden am Main (ca. 75km)


----------



## saharadesertfox (25. Juni 2008)

bernardo schrieb:


> Birkenhainer Strasse
> 
> Markierung: schwarzes B auf weißem Grund
> 
> geht bis Gemünden am Main (ca. 75km)



Egal, der Spaß bei genau diesem Trailabschnitt war wichtig.


----------



## bernardo (30. Juni 2008)

Wenns egal is- warum wolltest du dann wissen wie der Weg heißt??

Ne, im Ernst- das ist ne schöne Sonntagmorgentour- mit der Bahn nach Gemünden, und dann mitm Rad wieder heim....


----------



## theobviousfaker (7. Juli 2008)

Meine Schultergeschichte ist immer noch nicht vorbei. Da es zwar besser geworden ist aber die Beschwerden im Prinzip noch vorhanden sind muss ich jetzt in die Klinik. Wahrscheinlich muss da geschnibbelt werden...

Der Sommer ist für mich also definitiv gelaufen, werden uns wohl frühstens im Herbst wieder auf Tour sehen


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (8. Juli 2008)

Was machst du denn auch immer  .

Gute Besserung.


----------



## x-rossi (8. Juli 2008)

gute besserung auch von mir! was genau ist denn mit deiner schulter passiert?


----------



## Google (8. Juli 2008)

Ja, würd mich auch mal interessieren. Was macht denn jetzt genau die Probleme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (8. Juli 2008)

Immer noch das Sterno-Klavikular-Gelenk, also Schlüsselbein-Brustbein-Gelenk. Das ist scheinbar doch "draussen" und schmerzt bei verschiedensten Belastungen, z.B. beim nach-außen-ziehen, also wenn man sich die Schnürsenkel bindet; nach oben strecken kann ich mich auch nicht schmerzfrei, usw. Fragt mich der Arzt allen Ernstes noch "Können Sie damit leben?" Anhand meines Gesichtsausdrucks und der ersten paar gestammelten Wortbrocken erkannte er seinen Fehler aber schon und gab mir die Überweisung.
Auf den CT-Bildern konnte weder mein Chirurg noch der Radiologe der sie gemacht hat irgendwas schwerwiegendes erkennen, nur die winzige Knochenabsplitterung am Brustbein (die aber wohl nicht das Problem ist). Ich hab aber immer noch nen Hubbel über dem Gelenk auf der Brust und es ist definitiv keine Schwellung...

Danke für die Besserungswünsche, ich denke mal das klappt schon.


----------



## x-rossi (8. Juli 2008)

krass mann! dann mal schnelles genesen! 

grüße
rossi


----------



## theobviousfaker (15. Juli 2008)

Entwarnung  Ist doch alles in Ordnung. Die Kapsel war kaputt und ist dick geworden, bleibt auch dick (genau wie bei meinen zwei Fingern vom ersten Sturz). Damit das ganze verheilt und ich wieder voll beweglich bin _soll_ ich sogar Sport machen! 

Jungs, wann gibts die nächste Tour?  Wenn ihr am Wochenende Zeit habt, lasst uns fahren. Falls keiner möchte übernehme ich auch die Führung, dann würden wir aber eher im Taunus fahren.


----------



## x-rossi (15. Juli 2008)

hi theobviousfaker,

bei mir ist alles gut verheilt, danke der nachfrage. die nächsten beiden wochenenden kann ich leider nicht, das dritte aber dann.

grüße
rossi


----------



## theobviousfaker (15. Juli 2008)

Ok, dann hab ich ja noch ein bisschen Zeit Kondition aufzubauen um mit dir mitzuhalten


----------



## Google (16. Juli 2008)

@[email protected] Dann ist ja alles wieder soweit paletti mit Dir!  Mit einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt am WE sieht es die nächsten Wochen aber eher bescheiden aus.

Bis zum Alpencross sind es nur noch gut 4 Wochen und die mir zur Verfügung stehenden 4 Wochenenden möchte ich so weit es geht hierfür noch gut mit laaangen Touren nutzen.ob MTB oder Renner ist mir hierbei wurscht. 

Der Cross ist ja schließlich auch Urlaub und dem möchte ich auf dem Gipfel mit einem entspannten Lächeln und einer Kippe im Mundwinkel, - wartend auf den Rest - gerecht werden. 

Ab Ende August/Anfang September ists mir dann egal, Du stehst auch wieder bestens im Saft, so dass wir wieder einige Schandtaten gemeinsam anstellen können. 

*Ghost, gibts Dich eigentlich noch?? Keine Zeit mom oder was treibst Du gerade? Auch was Blondes dazwischen gekommen?*


----------



## theobviousfaker (16. Juli 2008)

Auf die langen Touren geh ich auch gern mit und fahr eben solange bis ich kotze oder kein Bock mehr habe  Also fahre dann früher ab, damit ihr weiter trainieren könnt. Es ist ja auch gut wenn ihr mich immer bissle fordert 

Dem Ghost ist was blondes dazwischengekommen, jo  Hab ihn gestern wieder uffe Maloche besucht, der Sack fährt grad ständig nach und um Jena  weitere Details dann von ihm


----------



## theobviousfaker (23. Juli 2008)

Ich würd am Wochenende (sprich: Sonntag, oder Samstags morgens oder abends) uuunbedingt gern mal wieder ne ausgedehntere Tour machen. Ist da wer von euch zu haben und nicht bei der Eisbären-Tour schon versorgt?  Wo ist mir relativ egal, wenn sich sonst niemand auskennt dann wahrscheinlich in den Taunus.


----------



## HelixBonus (24. Juli 2008)

Macht euch nur lustig! 

Jena ist eben ein klasse Bikerevier (Fotoalbum) und das die Frauen dort hübsch sind, ist auch überregional bekannt.  

Bin eh im Moment wegen Haufen Krankheiten und Verletzungen nicht richtig fit und drehe kleinere Runden mit meiner "Brünetten", die erschreckend fit und trailwillig ist....

Bei Gelegenheit bin ich gerne wieder mit dabei!

Grüße an alle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (24. Juli 2008)

ghost48 schrieb:


> Bei Gelegenheit bin ich gerne wieder mit dabei!


Bis dahin kannst Du ja schon mal die Brünette vorschicken. Das wir wenigstens ein bisschen was von Dir haben


----------



## Google (3. August 2008)

Hallo allerseits

am kommenden Dienstag gibts wieder was zum fahren  Die Tour würd ich mal als "durchwachsen" bezeichnen. Von allem etwas dabei, nichts ist zu schwer nichts ist zuuu leicht. 
*
Dienstagstour​*
Grüße

Google


----------



## theobviousfaker (4. August 2008)

Da bin ich dabei. Kannst gern nochn zusätzlichen Trail für mich einbauen   (nur keine reine Asphaltabfahrt bitte   )
Es könnte sein, dass kurzfristig was dazwischenkommt aber muss vermeidbar sein. Ich würd mich dann auch per Fon bei dir melden.


----------



## Google (4. August 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> konnte mich dann doch heute schon anmelden.
> bin gegen 1700 am druckhaus.
> 
> InstantCold?


 Huch  Wie kommst Du denn hier rein 

Schön das Du dabei bist 

@[email protected] 

@[email protected] Dann hat es Dir also das letzte Mal gefallen?

@[email protected] Berichte doch mal vom Vogesenweg! Hast Du und Basti ne schöne Tour gehabt? Seid Ihr den Weg komplett gefahren? Was sagen Deine Tourdaten und wann seid Ihr zurück gewesen? Ich hoffe doch, dass Du auch ein paar Bilder präsentieren kannst


----------



## x-rossi (4. August 2008)

hi google,

bitte nicht lachen: wir haben um 18:10 in heppenheim nach halber distanz abgebrochen. nach 3:45 stunden reiner fahrzeit wohlgemerkt  . dann sind wir auf der b3 zurück richtung darmstadt. 

in mainz bischofsheim hatten wir uns verquatscht und da schon mal den anschlusszug richtung darmstadt verpasst. der fuhr uns quasi genau vor der nase davon, während uns der sabber links aus den mundwinkeln floss  . der nächste zug kam eine stunde später.

typisch basti und rossi, haben wir uns gegenseitig gleich von beginn an wieder platt machen wollen und sind flink zur burg frankenstein gepeest. ich bilde mir ein, kühlen fahrtwind gespürt zu haben  . die frankenstein-pause viel ungefähr mit 30 minuten aus. danach sind wir zum ersten mal auf die neuen uns unbekannten trails gestoßen und kamen aus dem staunen nicht heraus   . die forstautobahnen "mussten" wir dann natürlich wieder am limit hochziehen, auch wenns weh getan hat 

am ende vereinbarten wir, die geschwindigkeit beizubehalten und zu schauen, wie weit wir kommen, wenn wir am limit fahren. und daraus wurde dann heppenheim. wir hätten noch für 25 km luft gehabt, aber nicht gewusst, wie wir danach locker den nächsten bahnhof erreichen. diesmal war sicher also besser sicher.

basti seiner zeigte barometrisch 1.420 hm, meiner gps'isch 1.230 hm an. distanz ungefähr 50 km. wahnsinnig schöne strecke bis heppenheim. natürlich alles auf dem mittleren blatt gefahren  . insgesamt kamen wir auf rund 80 km.

in 14 tagen dann eventuell ab heppenheim den rest.


----------



## theobviousfaker (5. August 2008)

Ich werde mich um etwa 5 Minuten verspäten, wenns richtig ******** läuft auch ein paar Minuten später  ich beeeeeiil mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (5. August 2008)

Super Tour heute, war echt prima 
Eine kleine Entschuldigung an fohns den wir doch ein bisschen gequält haben  Aber hast ja trotz allem das Tempo mitgemacht, hoffe es hat auch noch Spaß gemacht


----------



## dandy (6. August 2008)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Super Tour heute, war echt prima
> Eine kleine Entschuldigung an fohns den wir doch ein bisschen gequält haben  Aber hast ja trotz allem das Tempo mitgemacht, hoffe es hat auch noch Spaß gemacht



Ja, war eine super Tour 
Hat richtig Spaß gemacht... 

Grüße,
dandy


----------



## Google (6. August 2008)

Das freut mich natürlich, daß es Euch Spass gemacht hat  Ging mir genauso!

Kommende Woche, wahrscheinlich Dienstag, biete ich wieder was an, dann ist erst mal Sendepause: Relaxen und Speicher auffüllen und ab 16.08.08 - 24.08.08 dann der Alpencross 

@[email protected] Das war ja mal wieder klar, daß Ihr Euch es geben mußtet  Ich gehöre dann doch eher zu den gemütlichen Tourern  

Keine Bilder gemacht?

Grüße

Google


----------



## fohns (6. August 2008)

@google
von wegen wie kommst Du denn hier rein... 
es wird wieder gepostet!!
hehehe.....

@rest
klasse tour. mir hat es auch spaß gemacht, klar!!
auf jeden fall, auch wenn die geschwindigkeit für mich "schnell" war.
kann mich nicht erinnern, wann ich das letzte mal auf so einer tour einen schnitt von über 19 km/h gefahren bin...

bis demnächt und grüße
fohns


----------



## Google (6. August 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> kann mich nicht erinnern, wann ich das letzte mal auf so einer tour einen schnitt von über 19 km/h gefahren bin...


 Echt??  Gibts doch gar nicht! Ich möcht mal wissen wo wir wieder so lange rumgetrödelt sind


----------



## theobviousfaker (6. August 2008)

psst..19,7


----------



## x-rossi (6. August 2008)

@[email protected] bilder? bei dieser geschwindigkeit? alle verwackelt, also nicht der rede wert 

pesen und fotografieren schließen sich prinzipiell aus. so was können wir nicht. ausserdem fehlt eine anständige kamera dafür. mit einer digitalen spiegelreflex würde ich aber schon den ein oder anderen spot in szene gesetzt haben.

hier, viel spaß wünsch ich dir beim alpencross 

neidische grüße
rossi


----------



## theobviousfaker (7. August 2008)

Meine Kamera fällt erstmal aus  Ich muss die Beizeiten zum Service einschicken, hab Probleme mit dem Autofokus. Also noch benutzbar aber nicht für schnelle Sportfotografie.


----------



## fohns (7. August 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Echt??  Gibts doch gar nicht! Ich möcht mal wissen wo wir wieder so lange rumgetrödelt sind



tststsssssssssss............


----------



## Google (8. August 2008)

Nun doch ein Wochenendangebot 

*Sonntagstour​*
Über weitere Mitfahrer freu ich mich nadürlisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (8. August 2008)

Hey, klingt gut. Hab mich schonmal eingetragen 
Wird ja wieder knackig mit den Höhenmetern aber ich fühl mich fit


----------



## _jazzman_ (9. August 2008)

@[email protected] Viel Spaß morgen. Deine Startzeit ist leider etwas inkompatibel mit meinem Terminkalender. Ich muss um 1200 mit der Band aufm Alzenauer Stadtfest spielen. Daher werd ich mich am Nachmittag noch mal aufs Bike begeben und Richtung oberes Kahltal rollen.


----------



## fohns (9. August 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Nun doch ein Wochenendangebot
> 
> *Sonntagstour​*
> Über weitere Mitfahrer freu ich mich nadürlisch



nun muss man schon seine teilnahme in zwei foren bekannt geben UND noch eintragen.
jesses....


----------



## drinkandbike (9. August 2008)

Also ich wünsche auch viel Spass bei der Tour (Tortur???). Würde ja auch gerne..aber ich muss noch an meiner Form arbeiten - Ziel ist 20 er Schnitt bei mir und 5 Kilo runter!! Melde mich wieder und behalt euch im Auge.


----------



## Google (9. August 2008)

Da schätzt Du Dich jetzt falsch (zur morgigen Tour) ein  Bei der letzten Tour wo Du teilgenommen hattest, hatten wir wirklich ein recht zügiges Tempo vorgelegt. Das wird morgen nicht so sein  Also überlegs Dir. Du und fohns, morgiger Mitfahrer, seid auf ähnlichem Niveau. Außerdem verpasst Du lecker Küchlein 

Ach, Theobvious! Wir müssen unbedingt daran denken ein Bild vom Kioskschild zu machen, wo sich drinkandbike nach der Tour eindeckte


----------



## drinkandbike (9. August 2008)

da war nicht nur das Kioskschild nett sondern auch das Verkaufspersonal hatte etwas besonderes Danke für euer entgegenkommen. Ich schlaf mal drüber und würde mich dann kurzfristig entscheiden.


----------



## theobviousfaker (10. August 2008)

Gut, dass ich grad noch ins Forum geschaut habe. Ich war geistig noch bei den Dienstagstouren und hab mich auf Nachmittags losfahren eingestellt  Das wär ja was geworden... also werd ich wohl gleich schlafen gehen.


----------



## fohns (10. August 2008)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> da war nicht nur das Kioskschild nett sondern auch das Verkaufspersonal hatte etwas besonderes Danke für euer entgegenkommen. Ich schlaf mal drüber und würde mich dann kurzfristig entscheiden.



mach hin und lass mich nicht mit den verrückten allein


----------



## drinkandbike (10. August 2008)

also Leute ich muss für heute passen...ich werde nur eine kleine Tour im Taunus fahren können. Leider werde ich dann noch meinen Aufaben eines Kleingärtners nachgehen müssen. Bitte nicht lachen: Ich habe den Grünen Daumen!!! Viel Spass allen - Verrückten - und 20er Schnitt bitte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drinkandbike (10. August 2008)

also heute im Taunus gefahren: 2 Platten gehabt und nass geworden!! Wie wars denn bei euch???


----------



## Google (10. August 2008)

Also außer ein paar Tröpfchen war das Wetter echt ok  Am besten wie immer war der Kaffee und Kuchen zum Schluss  

@[email protected] Das nächste Mal sagst Du aber Bescheid. Wir haben Dich gesucht, versucht anzurufen und haben uns Gedanken gemacht

Normalerweise schaff ich es ja nie auf den Punkt für ein Event fit zu sein. Diesmal habe ich es das erste Mal ganz gut hinbekommen. Eigentlich hätte der Cross heute anfangen müssen, also 1 Woche zu früh richtig fit. Da kann man doch nix sagen 

Hier ersteinmal mein letztes Tourenangebot für die kommende Woche:

*Dienstagstour​*
Wer aufgepasst hat dürfte merken, dass es die gleiche Tour wie vorletzte Woche ist. Sie wird wieder recht zügig und ist deshalb nur gut Trainierten zu empfehlen  (muß nochmal sein!). Es kann sein das ich die Tour Morgenmittag spontan auf den Mittwoch verlege. Der Dienstag sieht nämlich  momentan hinsichtlich des Wetters ziemlich beschi§§en aus.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (10. August 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Normalerweise schaff ich es ja nie auf den Punkt für ein Event fit zu sein. Diesmal habe ich es das erste Mal ganz gut hinbekommen. Eigentlich hätte der Cross heute anfangen müssen, also 1 Woche zu früh richtig fit. Da kann man doch nix sagen


... außer das es mit Dir und Deiner Form ab nächster Woche steil bergab geht


----------



## theobviousfaker (10. August 2008)

Immer für ne Motivation zu haben, was 

Ich muss nochmal schauen ob ich am Dienstag mitfahren kann. Wenn ich so schlecht bin wie heute dann lieber nicht, hab auch noch ne Menge zu tun die Tage bis zur Kroatienfahrt. Schau mer mal wenns soweit is


----------



## fohns (11. August 2008)

Google
für was soll ich bescheid sagen?
eigentlich hieß es im LMB und desöfteren unterwegs: wir warten.
plötzlich war keiner mehr da; ich hatte die wahl zwischen rechts und links - offensichtlich seid ihr die andere richtung gefahren.
ihr habt also nicht gewartet - und ich wusste nicht, wo ihr seid.

vielleicht gibt es dann nächstes mal das angekündigte warten.


----------



## Google (11. August 2008)

Ich dachte Du weißt das es zum Weinberg hochgeht wie im LMB geschrieben. Ich habe noch nicht mal "oben" gewartet sondern bin gleich wieder runter und hab anschliessend erst mal durch den Wald geschrien weil Du nicht entgegen kamst. Du konntest nicht weit weg gewesen sein. Daraufhin habe ich umsonst auf Dein lautlos gestelltes Handy  angerufen. Für was hat man sowas eigentlich dabei  Wir sind dann noch den anderen Weg abgefahren und haben nach Dir gesucht und einige Extrakilometer absolviert. Sorry, mehr geht nicht. Klitzekleine Frage: Hast Du Dein Handy nicht mehr in der Tasche gefunden ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (11. August 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Hier ersteinmal mein letztes Tourenangebot für die kommende Woche:
> 
> *Dienstagstour​*


 Aufgrund der aktuellen Wetterlage wird daraus die:

*Mittwochstour​*

Obs genau die Tour dann auch wird glaub ich nicht. Können wir ja dann spontan entscheiden was wir fahren.


----------



## HelixBonus (11. August 2008)

@Google
Wann geht's bei dir denn eigentlich Richtung Alpen?

Hätte wieder mal Lust auf eine Runde am WE obwohl das Wetter nicht so rosig zu sein scheint. Tempo aber höchstens "mittel"!

Wer Lust hat...


----------



## x-rossi (11. August 2008)

ach nö du, fahr doch mit basti und mir am sonntag nach heppenheim mit dem zug, dann 50 kilometer nach heidelberg und von dort mit dem zug wieder nach frankfurt. ca 1300 hm. wochenend-ticket/3 personen, also für jeden 11,30 .

sorry Google


----------



## HelixBonus (11. August 2008)

prinzipiell sehr sehr gerne. ihr solltet jedoch wissen, dass ich euch gegenüber ein leichtes kilometerdefizit habe!
bin mir nicht sicher, ob das wirklich sinnvoll ist und will euch auch ungern bremsen!


----------



## fohns (11. August 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Ich dachte Du weißt das es zum Weinberg hochgeht wie im LMB geschrieben.



nee, wusste ich nicht. da wo ich rumgegondelt bin, war ich noch nie.
es kam direkt nach dem abzweig, wo ich links gefahren bin, eine weitere abzweigung.
die eine bin ich kurz hoch und auch nochmal zurück. dann habe ich die hoffnung aufgegeben. 
anrufen wollte ich dann auch nicht mehr - geb ja zu, ich war ein wenig stinkig wegen "wir warten" (was ja bedeutet, dass alle verantwortung übernehmen -- auch der VORletzte). 

nun ist es aber gut, das nächste mal fahr ich halt schneller wie ihr 
wir wissen ja jetzt, wies geht. es ist auch nix passiert.

viele grüße
fohns


----------



## x-rossi (11. August 2008)

ghost48 schrieb:


> prinzipiell sehr sehr gerne. ihr solltet jedoch wissen, dass ich euch gegenüber ein leichtes kilometerdefizit habe!
> bin mir nicht sicher, ob das wirklich sinnvoll ist und will euch auch ungern bremsen!


naja, ich lade dich sicher nicht ganz uneigennützig ein. irgendwie muss ich den basti ja auch mal einbremsen, den verrückten.

du bist meine letzte hoffnung


----------



## Google (11. August 2008)

ghost48 schrieb:


> @Google
> Wann geht's bei dir denn eigentlich Richtung Alpen?
> 
> Hätte wieder mal Lust auf eine Runde am WE obwohl das Wetter nicht so rosig zu sein scheint. Tempo aber höchstens "mittel"!
> ...


Ja, Ja, kaum hat die Brünette mal keine Zeit für Dich, bin ich wieder gut genug 



Ich bin schon ab Samstag weg   Jipiieee 

Ende August/Anfang September geht wieder was. Ich hoffe Du bist dabei 

@[email protected] Ihr könnt hier die nächsten 2 Wochen machen was Ihr wollt. Isch werd ned neidisch 

Im September müßen wir unbedingt alle mal wieder zusammenkommen 

@[email protected]  Das nächste Mal sind wir alle schlauer. Ich dachte Du kennst den Weg. War ja von niemanden Absicht


----------



## HelixBonus (11. August 2008)

Es lebe der Sarkasmus! 

Die Brünette muss ich schon überreden, um frei zu bekommen!
Wollten eigentlich zum Inselsberg zur Downhill DM aber das Wetter...vielleicht wird's doch noch.

@X-Rossi
Weis leider echt noch nicht. Melde mich spontan!

@Google
Frei mich schon auf deine Megamegatrailtour im September!


----------



## theobviousfaker (11. August 2008)

X-rossi, wenn ihr jemanden zum Bremsen braucht fahr ich gern mit 

@fohns: Da hast du Recht, ich hab mir zu wenig Gedanken macht und dachte auch du wüsstest den Weg. Shit happens, sorry :/


----------



## fohns (12. August 2008)

Google, Faker
ok, wie gesagt:  

bis demnächst, ich werde nun geschwindigkeit trainieren 
grüße vom 
fohns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drinkandbike (13. August 2008)

Hi google, wird es ein online Tagebuch mit allem Klatsch und Tratsch der Alpenüberquerung geben???


----------



## x-rossi (13. August 2008)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> X-rossi, wenn ihr jemanden zum Bremsen braucht fahr ich gern mit


naja, so langsam wollen wir dann auch wieder nicht fahren 

aber den taunus können wir demnächst mal auf einer mehr oder weniger lockeren fahrt zusammen erkunden, wenn du lust hast.


----------



## Google (13. August 2008)

ghost48 schrieb:


> @Google Freu mich schon auf deine Megamegatrailtour im September!


 Hatte ich da was gesagt? Können wir aber gerne machen. Sone XXL-Trailtour in unserem Heimatrevier, wo halt möglichst alle Trails aneinandergereiht werden, hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gemacht  Da kommen aber einige KM zusammen und die Trails sind bei uns ja eher smoooove aber dafür können sie zügig gefahren werden. Oder was meinst Du? Vielleicht auch die Steinbrüche kombiniert mit den Adrenalinotrails gemeint 


drinkandbike schrieb:


> Hi google, wird es ein online Tagebuch mit allem Klatsch und Tratsch der Alpenüberquerung geben???


Hmmmm auf jedenfall gibts einen Bericht und ein paar Bilder. Obs Online ein Tagebuch gibt kann ich aus Zeitgründen nicht versprechen.


----------



## _jazzman_ (13. August 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Obs Online ein Tagebuch gibt kann ich aus Zeitgründen nicht versprechen.



Da du ganz sicher der schnellere von uns sein wirst, werde ich dir vertrauensvoll meinen Laptop überreichen, dann haste wenigstens eine Beschäftigung während du auf mich wartest und säufst Dir net sinnfrei die Hucke zu. Du schreibst den Tagesbericht, dann kann ich nach meiner Ankuft gleich gemütlich an der Theke andocken und Korrekturlesen.


----------



## Google (13. August 2008)

.....so nach dem Motto: "Jetzt muß ich aber Schluß machen, Jazzmann wird gerade ins Zimmer getragen" ????

Mach Dir mal net so nen Kopp 

Vielleicht mach ich das ja wirklich wenn Du mir das Laptop überlässt. Wenn Zeit ist mal schauen. Man sollte sich dort ja eigentlich mit anderen Dingen die Zeit vertreiben.

Letzte WE-Tour: Shopper hat mir heute die HM mitgeteilt. Es wurden doch immerhin 1150 HM obwohl wir gar nicht alles gefahren sind. Habe ich gar nicht erwartet.


----------



## theobviousfaker (13. August 2008)

Na wenn das 1000 HM waren dann kann ich ja vielleicht doch mit x-rossi fahren? Was fürn Schnitt peilt ihr denn "trotz Bremse" an?


----------



## x-rossi (14. August 2008)

ca einen 18er auf 80 km und 1.300 hm.


----------



## Google (14. August 2008)

Hi Jungs 

ich meld mich schon mal ab, ich hab noch einiges zu tun. Ich hasse den Stress der sich immer genau vorm Urlaub einstellt.  Wie dem auch sei, in der letzten Augustwoche lass ich wieder etwas von mir hören  Dann gehtb wieder was 

Grüße und Euch bis dahin schöne Tage. 

Frank


----------



## theobviousfaker (15. August 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ca einen 18er auf 80 km und 1.300 hm.


Ja ich sag mal an der Grenze bei mir. Wenn ihr keine Lust auf Bremse hab dann nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (15. August 2008)

ich sag mal, wenn du unbedingt mit möchtest ... 

aber wir möchten nirgendwo halten, ausser irgendwo in der mitte der strecke einmal.

du kannst jederzeit die tour abbrechen und dann auf rechter seite die nächste stadt suchen und deren HBF. das rückticket musst du dann natürlich auch selber zahlen.

also nur so zum bummeln fahren wir dann doch nicht.


----------



## fohns (15. August 2008)

jesses  der von DrinkandBike geforderte schnitt wird hier bestimmt bald erreicht werden 

Jazz und Google
bitte viele fotos. wünsche Euch gute heimkehr, gutes wetter, keine defekte und vieeel spaß!!!
genießt die tour 

viele grüße an alle,
fohns.


----------



## theobviousfaker (15. August 2008)

Ne das is mir zu riskant. Ich mach dann wohl ne eigene Tour am Wochenende.


----------



## fohns (26. August 2008)

Moin, 

unsere allseits beliebte Spackentour findet am Donenrstag, 28.08.2008 ab 18.45 Uhr am Druckhaus (HU-Steinheim) statt. Spackentempo. Gefahren wird vom Druckhaus bis Klein-Ostheim und wieder zurück.
Helm und Licht obligatorisch.

Ohne LMB, bitte hier posten, wer mitfährt.

Viele Grüße
fohns.


----------



## Lanzelot (26. August 2008)

Servus,

sollte nichts dazwischenkommen, bin ich wieder um 19:15 Uhr an der Schleuse, falls doch, nicht warten 
Fahre ein Stück mit.

Gruss
Stephan


----------



## Google (26. August 2008)

Da muß ich zur Aktivierung des Threads auch mal wieder was beitragen. Jungs, sicherlich habt Ihr schon registriert, dass ich wieder da bin und im Eisbärenthread über den Cross berichte.

Mit dem Onlinetagebuch ist es nichts geworden aber so gehts ja auch, oder ? Schaut halt mal bei den Bären rein.

Noch ne schlechte Nachricht  Gestern, genauere Details möchte ich peinlicherweise nicht preisgeben, bin ich sozusagen beim Aufstehen aus dem Stuhl (nüchtern!!) umgefallen und habe mir dabei den fünften Mittelfußknochen gebrochen. Komme sozusagen gerade vom Doc, der mir die traurige Mitteilung machen mußte. 

Ich kriegs nicht mehr hin: Da kommt man vom Alpencross unversehrt zurück und stolpert über seine eigenen Knochen in der Wohnung 

Na ja, so ein Knochen brauch 6-8 Wochen bis er wieder verheilt ist. Ich renne jetzt mit einer Vorderfußentlastung rum  Mein erster Knochenbruch übrigens.

Ich wart jetzt erst einmal ab wann die Schwellung abklinkt und versuche obs mit Spacken geht. Vor lauter Frust ist als Ziel Bagdad anvisiert!! So schnell wie möglich ist dann der Renner und mit dem MTB ersteinmal Forstautobahnen anvisiert.

Eine heute kennengelernte Frau macht mir Hoffnung. Ihr ist das gleiche letzte Woche passiert und sie läuft schon wieder vorsichtig in Schuhen rum.

Vielleicht schon am Donnerstag spacken (fohnsi?), nächste Woche schon wieder Renner und MTb auf WABs ???????

Ich geb die Hoffnung nicht auf 

Ich glaub ich muß noch Shopper informieren, der liest glaube ich nur meine LMB's und erwartet diese für spätestens kommende Woche.

Euch allseits freie Fahrt, Kette rechts und lasst was von Euch hören 

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (26. August 2008)

.. mein erster Blick ging gerade auf's Datum ... ist heute 01. April  ... nee, das meint der Ernst 

Gute Besserung, mehr fällt mir erstmal nicht zu ein ...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (26. August 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Ich kriegs nicht mehr hin: Da kommt man vom Alpencross unversehrt zurück und stolpert über seine eigenen Knochen in der Wohnung
> Google



Ironie des Schicksals.......
Trotzdem gute besserung


----------



## _jazzman_ (26. August 2008)

Jetzt hattest Du auf der Alpenüberqueerung schon ein paar schöne Abstiege übern Lenker und sonst wo hin (nein, ich sags jetzt nicht... ) und Dir fällt nix besseres ein, als dir zu Hause so ganz unspäktakulär die Treter zu brechen... 

Gute Besserung!


----------



## x-rossi (26. August 2008)

google! 

schnelles genesen, denn der alltag ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) schleicht sich schneller ein, als einem lieb ist.

alles gute!


----------



## Google (26. August 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Jetzt hattest Du auf der Alpenüberqueerung schon ein paar schöne Abstiege übern Lenker und sonst wo hin


 Bitte nicht übertreiben, das packt mich an meiner Ehre  Ich hatte einen Abstieg übern Lenker inklusive der Landung sonst wo hin (Bericht ist schon geschrieben ) und zweimal hab ich gerade noch so das Rad abgeschmissen  Schon wieder neue Kratzer  Na ja, ist eben ein MTB und kein Raven auf der Vitrine 

Und Grazie für die Genesungswünsche. Ich spüre schon förmlich den Heilungsprozess. Wer mich kennt, weiß wie schnell ich es wieder rollen lass sobald es geht. Und wenn ich auf Brustwarzen bis zum Bike kriechen muß


----------



## fohns (26. August 2008)

Willkommen zurück, Google.
Aber doch nicht mit so einer Meldung!!

Ich hatte mir den Mittelfuß auch schon mal gebrochen. Mach langsam, das wird schon...

Beste Genesungswünsche von 
fohnsin und fohns.


----------



## drinkandbike (26. August 2008)

und ich habe schon Einbeinige Biker biken gesehen (in jedem Fall habe ich drüber gelesen!) Ich glaub es war ein Bericht über die Transalp anno 2005?? Dann sollte der Spessart oder langsam am Main lang ja kein Problem sein
und natürlich auch aus Frankfurt city alles Gute


----------



## Google (26. August 2008)

Ich denk auch. Und Du fährst mit? Vielleicht kommen wir wieder an Deinem Kiosk vorbei. Man achte auf  das Schild 





Jedenfalls freu ich mich schon auf die nächste gemeinsame Tour. Ob mit oder ohne Kiosk


----------



## drinkandbike (26. August 2008)

die Behausung war mir schon ein Begriff...jetzt kenne ich auch den Namen Ich wäre dann sicherlich wieder dabei. Dort gibts einfach die netteste Bedienung weit und breit!!!


----------



## Google (26. August 2008)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> Dort gibts einfach die netteste Bedienung weit und breit!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (27. August 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> .. mein erster Blick ging gerade auf's Datum ... ist heute 01. April  ... nee, das meint der Ernst



aber der verarscht uns doch, oder? 
Naja, die meisten Unfälle passieren ja im Haushalt ... 

@google: Gute Besserung!

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## Google (27. August 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> aber der verarscht uns doch, oder?


Das wäre mir lieber..





fohns schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir den Mittelfuß auch schon mal gebrochen.


 Bestimmt vom Fallschirmspringen gell ? Mit Morgen wirds bei mir leider noch nichts. Die Schwellung ist eher noch stärker geworden und ich habe erfahren, dass morgen Elternabend ist.

Ich weiß nur eines: Sobald die Scwellung weg ist, werde ich es wieder versuchen!!!


----------



## fohns (27. August 2008)

also der unterschied zu Deinem sturz war der kontrollierte freifall, die 120 sqft landebremse und die plötzliche böenwalze vor dem aufschlag...

mach langsam, Google. die kondition geht Dir noch lange nicht flöten. und wenn, kommts schnell wieder.

viele grüße an alle
fohns


----------



## Google (30. August 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> unsere allseits beliebte Spackentour findet am Donenrstag, 28.08.2008 ab 18.45 Uhr am Druckhaus (HU-Steinheim) statt.


 Seid Ihr, bist Du eigentlich noch gefahren?

Heute hatte ich meinen ersten Fahrtest  Deshalb:

*Mainspacking am Montagfrüh wer halt Zeit hat 
*​
Jemand Urlaub, Fußkrank (heißt ja nicht bikekrank ) oder macht jemand blau? Dürft alle mitkommen wenn Ihr Lust habt 

1, 2 Tage später werde ich mal die Forstautobahnen mit dem MTB testen. Wäre doch gelacht wenn dies nicht auch schon wieder geht.

Grüße

Google


----------



## fohns (31. August 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Seid Ihr, bist Du eigentlich noch gefahren?



logisch 
"spacken auf hohem niveau", wenn ich mal den sportkameraden Lanzelot zitieren darf -- heißt: wir waren schon ein wenig flott unterwegs


----------



## Google (31. August 2008)

Habt Ihr eigentlich die *Googlespackingrinne* dafür genutzt oder habt Ihr bereits eine eigene gezogen? 

Edit: Du bist nicht zufällig krank am Montag???


----------



## fohns (31. August 2008)

wir haben schon eine neue eingebrannt 

edit: nee, leider nicht....


----------



## fohns (2. September 2008)

Mainspacken aller Länder vereinigt Euch!

Nächste Gelegenheit:
Donnerstag, 04.09.2008, Abfahrt ab Druckhaus 17.45 Uhr.
Richtung AB, Fahrzeit Druckhaus bis Druckhaus etwa 1,5-2 Stunden.

LMB gibts keinen, bitte hier posten, wer sich mitvereinigen möchte.

Viele Grüße vom 
fohns.


----------



## Google (2. September 2008)

@[email protected] Ich mache am Donnertag etwas früher noch einen Selbstversuch, diesmal mit Bikeschuhen und ein bisschen Steigung die Rückersbacher hoch. Dann sehe ich weiter. Also erst mal (fast ) alleine.

Der Doc hat heute schwer heute geschimpft weil ich den Klumpschuh nicht nutze und stattdessen in normalen Turnschuhen rumhumpele. Ich spüre ehrlich gesagt keinen Unterschied und würde es sicherlich merken wenn ich übern gebrochenen Knochen lauf  Ich werde es bis nächste Woche riskieren, dann ist der Doc dran. Dann macht er nämlich wieder ein Röntgenbild und kann mich zurechtweisen oder eben auch nicht. Ich bevorzuge die 2.te Alternative


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (3. September 2008)

Ok, Google 

Wir fahren flach. Sonstwer mit dabei?


----------



## dandy (3. September 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> Wir fahren flach. Sonstwer mit dabei?



Natürlich! 

Wir fahren flach, dafür aber schnell... 

Grüße,
dandy


----------



## fohns (3. September 2008)




----------



## Google (6. September 2008)

Hey Jungs,

ich habe Euch am Donnerstag gar nicht gesehen. Eigentlich hätte Ihr mir/uns entgegenkommen müssen. Hat Euch der Regen abgehalten? Später wars ja dann trocken.

Mein erster Clickitest war den Umständen entsprechend ganz erfolgreich. Im Laufe der Tour habe ich den Fuß zwar immer mehr gespürt aber das lag wohl eher daran daß der Schuh ein bisserl gedrückt hat, der Fuß ist immer ein wenig geschwollen und wohl auch etwas geprellt. Ich merke aber mom noch jede Erschütterung und bin erst einmal auf dem Mainradweg verbannt. Ich muß halt von Tag zu Tag schauen wie es geht 



Adrenalino schrieb:


> Jo,
> 
> ich bin dir ( und allen anderen Interessierten ) noch ne Taunus-Trail-Runde schuldig
> Gaaaaaaaanz locker mal den 14.09 vormerken, evtl. könnte es da was werden.
> ...


 Hier biste auch noch was schuldig  Was hälst Du davon wenn wir mal Ende Oktober ins Auge fassen? Da ist dann auch mit meinem Fuß wieder alles klar und die Trails an den Steinbrüchen sind schön frei 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Adrenalino (6. September 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Hier biste auch noch was schuldig  Was hälst Du davon wenn wir mal Ende Oktober ins Auge fassen? Da ist dann auch mit meinem Fuß wieder alles klar und die Trails an den Steinbrüchen sind schön frei
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Google



Gedankenübertragung......Mitte oder Ende Oktober, passt beides. Wenn es ein schöner Herbst wird lässt sich die Tour ja aach noch im November fahren! 
Wenn ich ausm Urlaub zurück bin ( 19.09 - 4.10 ) besprechen wir näheres.

Gute Besserung für deinen Fuß! Ich weiß sehr gut, wie mistig so ne Verletzung ist


----------



## Google (6. September 2008)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Wenn ich ausm Urlaub zurück bin ( 19.09 - 4.10 ) besprechen wir näheres.


 Gute Idee, ich bin vom 02.10. - 15.10 in der WARMEN Türkei  Ich meld mich bei Dir wenn ich wieder da bin 


Adrenalino schrieb:


> Gute Besserung für deinen Fuß! Ich weiß sehr gut, wie mistig so ne Verletzung ist


Danke! geht mir echt auffen Sack aber ich kanns nicht ändern.

Dennoch bin ich voll motiviert. Sehe ich doch schon den nächsten Transalp vor meinem geistigen Auge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (6. September 2008)

*Transalpinteressierte 2009 aufgepasst !!​*
Ab jetzt schicke ich alle weiteren Infos per PN. Wenn heute jemand von Euch keine PN erhalten hat, habe ich Euch vergessen oder Ihr habt noch nicht hier geschrien  Sagt mir dann bitte bescheid damit ich Euch mit in den Verteiler aufnehmen kann.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Instantcold (7. September 2008)

@ google

Grüße wurden ausgerichtet, hoffe Ihr hattet eine schöne Fahrt zur Eisdiele 
ca. 5 Minuten hinter Euch waren fohns und Dandy. x-Rossi und faker waren nochmals ca. 5 Minuten dahinter.

Bis demnächst 

Grüße
René


----------



## theobviousfaker (7. September 2008)

Ja war eine sehr schöne Strecke mit dir, instant  Ich und rossi haben auf dem "Rückweg" nochmal den Trail neber der Straße gefahren, da war das Licht leider nicht mehr so schön. Dennoch sehr cool


----------



## Instantcold (7. September 2008)

@ rossi und faker

war schön, aber ich war doch sehr kaputt. naja vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal wieder zu einer Tour...

hoffe deine bilder sind was geworden??

Gruß
René


----------



## theobviousfaker (7. September 2008)

Hab noch nich geschaut  Hab grad keine Lust 
Klar aber du baust ja noch auf  So kann man das immer mal machen, das du ein Teilstück mitfährst oder so.


----------



## Google (8. September 2008)

Instantcold schrieb:


> @ google
> 
> Grüße wurden ausgerichtet, hoffe Ihr hattet eine schöne Fahrt zur Eisdiele
> ca. 5 Minuten hinter Euch waren fohns und Dandy. x-Rossi und faker waren nochmals ca. 5 Minuten dahinter.
> ...


 Danke fürs Ausrichten. Natürlich hatten wir eine schöne Fahrt zur Eisdiele  Sie wurde umso schneller je näher wir kamen 

Da waren ja richtig viele Spacken am Sonntag unterwegs.

*Apropos Spacken:*

Ich spacke morgen von der Arbeit (Frankfurt) bis Kleinostheim und wieder zurück nach Hanau. Wer will kann mit, bitte hier melden da ich es diesmal nicht schaffe einen Einztrag zu machen.

Voraussichtliche Ankunftszeiten:

16:25/30 Uhr Rumpenheimer Fähre
16:55/17:00 Uhr Druckhaus Steinheim
17:30/35 Uhr Fähre in Seligenstadt

Wer fährt wo mit ?

Grüße

Google


----------



## missmarple (8. September 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Wer fährt wo mit ?



Meine Wenigkeit ab Seligenstadt (oder wieder irgendwo zwischendrin, wenn ich früher auf der Arbeit wegkomme) - irgendwer muss ja aufpassen, dass Du's nicht übertreibst mit Deinem lahmen Huf... 

Grüsse,
marple.


----------



## Lanzelot (8. September 2008)

Servus Google,

wenn ich rechtzeitig aus dem Büro komme steh ich um 17:15 an der Schleuse in Krotzenburg.
Hoffe die Zeit passt 

Gruss


----------



## fohns (8. September 2008)

@Google
letzten donnerstag sind wir leider nicht gefahren. haben abgesagt wegen unsicherem wetter. und dann hat die sonne geschienen...

gestern haben wir uns knapp verpasst, Dandy und ich haben eine kurze spackenrunde in den asphalt gefräst.

schönm, auch die anderen gesehen zu haben 

viele grüße an alle vom 
fohns


----------



## Instantcold (8. September 2008)

Ich werde morgen wohl auch am Main unterwegs sein, kann aber noch keine genaue Uhrzeit sagen. Vielleicht begegnet man sich ja unterwegs.

Grüße
René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (8. September 2008)

@[email protected] Danke für die morgige Begleitung und Fürsorge 

@[email protected] Passt! Evtl. wirds bei mir ein winziges bißchen später...

@[email protected] Vielleicht klappts ja 

Und grüße an den Rest...


----------



## Adrenalino (9. September 2008)

@all
Wollte mal kurz auf meine Taunus-Tour am kommenden Sonntag aufmerksam machen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3928

Würde mich über Interessierte freuen! Zwei Kumpels von mir sind schon dabei.


----------



## theobviousfaker (9. September 2008)

Ist wohl noch zu anspruchsvoll für mich  Hab am Sonntag mit x-rossi 1000hm gemacht und da war ich schon ziemlich platt


----------



## missmarple (9. September 2008)

Sodele, das Seligenstädter Abteil des (Zwangs-)"Spacking-Trains" meldet sich mit den letzten Sonnenstrahlen unversehrt und feierabendlich erheitert zurück... 

Grüsse,
marple.


----------



## Lanzelot (9. September 2008)

@MissMarple

Feierabendlich erheitert ?
Das Radler war doch ohne Alkohol 

Aber schee wars 

Gruss
Stephan


----------



## Instantcold (9. September 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> (Zwangs-)"Spacking-Trains"



Wieso Zwang?? Hat dich google gezwungen?? 

@ rest

War eine nette Runde und wie immer Google-Style-Typisch recht flott unterwegs.

Donnerstag werde ich wieder gegen 16 Uhr einen "Train" ab Bad Offenbach Richtung Kleinostheim starten, evtl. kommt ja auch der Heizer "Google" mit?? 

Einen schönen Abend 

Grüße
René


----------



## missmarple (9. September 2008)

@Lanzelot: ohhh ja, das "Heimwerker-Radler" zum Selberbasteln...  Aber lecker war's und ansonsten auch schee! 

@Instantcold: nö, das würde der sich doch niiieeemals trauen! 

Donnerstag muss ich mich leider mit der Gesellschaft meines Zahnarztes begnügen...... 

Grüsse,
marple.


----------



## Google (10. September 2008)

Gude Morsche in aller Frühe 

Von wegen der Zwansspackingtrain "Googlestyletypisch" unterwegs  Sowohl Hinzus las auch Rückzus mußte ich sozusagen hinterher hecheln  Nett wars 

@Instant, [email protected] Ich bin am Donnerstag wieder beim Zwangsspacking dabei, falls der Doc heutenachmittag nicht mit dem Röntgenbild wedelt und mir die rote Karte zeigt. Ein bisserl schiss hab ich schon. Drückt mir die Daumen!

Passen die Zeiten wieder?:



Google schrieb:


> Voraussichtliche Ankunftszeiten:
> 
> 16:25/30 Uhr Rumpenheimer Fähre
> 16:55/17:00 Uhr Druckhaus Steinheim
> ...



@[email protected] Hätte mich gestern gerne mal wieder länger mit Dir unterhalten 


Grüße

Google


----------



## Adrenalino (10. September 2008)

@Sonntag-Interessierte
Ich habe eben gerade die Wetteraussichten für Freitag bzw. das W-Ende gesehen   sollte sich das bestätigen findet die Tour NICHT statt. Auf einsauen im Matsch und Dauerregen habe ich keinen Bock, zudem werden manche Trails bei Nässe sehr rutschig und gefährlich!

Schaut bitte Samstag abend bzw. Sonntag früh so gegen 8:30 Uhr hier mal rein, da wird die Entscheidung fallen.

Ja ich weiß es ist Mittwoch und da kann sich noch was ändern, leider isses so daß die Damen und Herren Metereologen ausgerechnet bei Schlechtwetter-Vorhersagen meistens richtig liegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (10. September 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Von wegen der Zwansspackingtrain "Googlestyletypisch" unterwegs  Sowohl Hinzus las auch Rückzus mußte ich sozusagen hinterher hecheln  Nett wars



Du interpretierst das vooollkommen falsch!!! Hier sind physikalische Kenntnisse gefragt: Deine Hechelei hat eine derartige Druckwelle nach vorne erzeugt, dass.............


----------



## Lanzelot (10. September 2008)

> Du interpretierst das vooollkommen falsch!!! Hier sind physikalische Kenntnisse gefragt: Deine Hechelei hat eine derartige Druckwelle nach vorne erzeugt, dass.............



......Du uns soooooo weit vor Dir hergeschoben hast


----------



## missmarple (10. September 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Du interpretierst das vooollkommen falsch!!! Hier sind physikalische Kenntnisse gefragt: Deine Hechelei hat eine derartige Druckwelle nach vorne erzeugt, dass.............
> 
> 
> Lanzelot schrieb:
> ...



 *lölchen*


----------



## Torpedo64 (10. September 2008)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> @Sonntag-Interessierte
> Ich habe eben gerade die Wetteraussichten für Freitag bzw. das W-Ende gesehen   sollte sich das bestätigen findet die Tour NICHT statt. Auf einsauen im Matsch und Dauerregen habe ich keinen Bock, zudem werden manche Trails bei Nässe sehr rutschig und gefährlich!


 
Schlecht sieht das Wetter doch gar net aus 
Soo schlimm sind die Wege im Taunus auch nicht, dass bei etwas Feuchtigkeit die Trails nicht gefahren werden können. Muss halt weniger Luft in die Reifen .


----------



## Google (10. September 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Deine Hechelei hat eine derartige Druckwelle nach vorne erzeugt, dass.............


 GEJAGT HAB ICH EUCH! GEJAGT!! 

@[email protected] Zwecks Terminierung schau ich heutabend mal in den Kalender


----------



## missmarple (10. September 2008)

Google schrieb:


> GEJAGT HAB ICH EUCH! GEJAGT!!



@Lanzelot: Da, es geht schon los......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lanzelot (10. September 2008)

Erst mal abwarten was der Arzt zu der "Jagerei" so sagt
DANN werden wir beim nächsten mal nicht so bummeln wie gestern


----------



## Adrenalino (10. September 2008)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Schlecht sieht das Wetter doch gar net aus
> Soo schlimm sind die Wege im Taunus auch nicht, dass bei etwas Feuchtigkeit die Trails nicht gefahren werden können. Muss halt weniger Luft in die Reifen .



Also jut, warte mers ab. Es sind halt n paa Trails dabei die mit Wurzeln und so versetzt sind, die werden bei Nässe wie Schmierseife. Da nützt aach wenischer Luft nix 
Kommt halt drauf an wie der Samstag wird.

Also, Samstag abend reinschauen, dann fällt die Entscheidung! Ich würd halt schon gern......Mistwetter!


----------



## theobviousfaker (10. September 2008)

Ich hab mich gestern Abend schon wieder auf die fresse gelegt. Wie sagte x-rossi, Bruchpilot aus Leidenschaft. Rechte Hand im Gips, Verdacht auf Kambeinbruch, in 10 Tagen nochmal zum Röntgen. Diese Hand tut so weh  ich hatte noch nie sowas permanent schmerzhaftes.
Treppe verwechselt und nach wenigen Stufen auf den ersten Absatz geprallt und mit der Wucht der ausfedernden Gabel über die nächsten Stufen abgehoben. Tief gefallen aber nichtmal nen Kratzer abgekriegt oder einen blauen Fleck, _nur_ die Hand. Muuuuuuuuuuuuuh.


----------



## Google (10. September 2008)

Mensch Dominik  Was machste denn nur  Mach doch einfach mal langsam und lass den Mist wenns Dich immer wieder hinhaut. Aber das mußt Du selber wissen. Jedenfalls echt schade, dass Du nun auch für längere Zeit ausfällst  Wann sehen wir uns mal wieder? Vor allem in welchen Zustand? Ich hoffe es ist beim Wiedersehen noch alles dran 

Gute Besserung!

@Morgige [email protected] Ich fahre wie angekündigt 

Leider wurde mir heute aber auch bewußt, dass das mit einer Spontanheilung nix wird und Hanau/Steinheim keine Pilgerstätte werden kann 

Ob ich möchte oder nicht, ich werde wohl die nächsten Wochen am Main spacken müssen. Am We versuch ich auch ein bisschen Gelände zu fahren, werde aber wohl zu pinzig sein müssen, so dass ich selbst nichts anbieten kann. Da kann man erst wieder Mitte/Ende Oktober mit mir rechnen....Na ja...geht auch rum  

Freu mich schon wieder auf die gemeinsamen Touren....


Grüße

Google


----------



## Lanzelot (10. September 2008)

@Google
Finde ich rechtzeitig den Weg aus dem Büro, bin ich wieder dabei.
17:15 an der Schleuse


----------



## Erdi01 (10. September 2008)

gebrochene Haxxen, gebrochene Vorderläufe, eine zweite MissMarple ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





... so langsam wird mir das hier alles zu kriminell 

Gute Besserung allen körperlich und geistig Versehrten


----------



## x-rossi (10. September 2008)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Hätte mich gestern gerne mal wieder länger mit Dir unterhalten


ei, wir hattens halt beide recht eilig 

p.s. und weiterhin gute besserung!



theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Ich hab mich gestern Abend schon wieder auf die fresse gelegt. Wie sagte x-rossi, Bruchpilot aus Leidenschaft. Rechte Hand im Gips, Verdacht auf Kambeinbruch, in 10 Tagen nochmal zum Röntgen. Diese Hand tut so weh  ich hatte noch nie sowas permanent schmerzhaftes.


meinst du den *kahnbein*-knochen in der hand? das ist ja dann fast so wie bei google im fuß 

mit dir zusammen unterwegs zu sein, ist mitunter ein recht abenteuerliches unterfangen. da weiß man nie, was kommen könnte  . auf jedenfall aber auch an dich: gute besserung, komm schnell wieder!



theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Treppe verwechselt ...


p.s. so sieht ne treppe aus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.myvideo.de/watch/5066832/Treppenfahrt


----------



## theobviousfaker (10. September 2008)

Schönes Video, ich will auch 
Ja das Kahnbein ist es. Hoffentlich ist es nicht gebrochen! Dann wirds richtig eklig, Arthrosegefahr 

Ja ich müsste mal langsamer machen :/ Aber ist echt schwierig.


----------



## drinkandbike (10. September 2008)

@faker und @google.... aus Frankfurt alles Gute zur schnellen Heilung! Da sich ja nun eine gehörige Anzahl Biker mehr oder weniger verletzt haben könnte ich eine Gruppentherapie anbieten. Ich bin ja im psychologischen Bereich tätig !!! Inhaltlich wird die Gruppe sich mit folgenden Fragen befassen: wie verliere ich die Angst vor Stühlen - warum klappt es einfach nicht anständig aus einem Stuhl zu steigen - was wollte die Treppe mir damit sagen - bzw. warum war das Bike schneller als der Kopf?? Ich biete auch Einzelstunden an. Beste Grüsse und kommt wieder auf die Beine bzw. Arme (Hände)


----------



## Google (11. September 2008)

und das nächste Mal halten wir NICHT MEHR beim Kiosk 

@[email protected] Wird heute schon schiefgehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (11. September 2008)

Google schrieb:


> und das nächste Mal halten wir NICHT MEHR beim Kiosk


 Wenn ER dann vom Fahrrad fällt binden wir ihn hinten dran und schleifen ihn bis nach Frankfurt.


----------



## Lanzelot (11. September 2008)

> und das nächste Mal halten wir NICHT MEHR beim Kiosk



Meinst Du das Druckhaus......

Pah, das nächste mal fahren wir nicht mehr soweit mit, um auf Dich aufzupassen......es sei denn, es gibt wieder selbstgemachtes Radler.

Bleibts bei heute ?

Gruss


----------



## missmarple (11. September 2008)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Wird heute schon schiefgehen



Danke! So langsam beginnt das bereits prophezeihte Magengrummeln...  Hatte heute Vormittag nach einem Blick aus dem Fenster kurzzeitig erwogen, den Termin zu verschieben, aber da ich einen "doppelten" Termin habe, wäre das dem Doc gegenüber wohl etwas unfair... *hmpf!shiceerziehung* 




Lanzelot schrieb:


> Pah, das nächste mal fahren wir nicht mehr soweit mit, um auf Dich aufzupassen......es sei denn, es gibt wieder selbstgemachtes Radler.



Genau!!! Dem geben wir nochmal Geleitschutz, dem undankbaren Wicht! 
Naja, also Heimwerker-Radler gibt's auch in Froschhausen...  Da muss man auch nicht so lange mit der Bedienung rumlamentieren! 


Viel Spass beim Radeln, Jungs!


----------



## Lanzelot (11. September 2008)

> Danke! So langsam beginnt das bereits prophezeihte Magengrummeln...



Wir werden nachher mal an Dich denken...
Tja, hättest Du bloss den Termin verschoben, ab Morgen soll das Wetter schlechter werden und merklich kühler (wenns denn stimmt, was der Wetterdienst sagt)
Jetzt muss ich den Invaliden alleine hinter mir herziehen.......


----------



## missmarple (11. September 2008)

Lanzelot schrieb:


> Wir werden nachher mal an Dich denken...


Ach, Ihr seid ja soooooo gut zu mir!!!  



lanzelot schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich den Invaliden alleine hinter mir herziehen.......


Du meinst, er muss heute nur Dich mit seiner Druckwelle vor sich herschieben...... 

Hmmm, mal schauen, wer nachher mehr ins Schwitzen kommt - Ihr oder ich?!


----------



## Lanzelot (11. September 2008)

Ich denke vermutlich Du. Wenn ich daran denke....ohne Spritze.....krieg ich ja jetzt schon Schweissausbrüche...


----------



## missmarple (11. September 2008)

Lanzelot schrieb:


> Ich denke vermutlich Du. Wenn ich daran denke....ohne Spritze.....krieg ich ja jetzt schon Schweissausbrüche...



Nix gibt's - Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, dass ich ohne Verabreichung der Elefantendosis die Futterluke öffnen werde...


----------



## Lanzelot (11. September 2008)

Sagtest Du nicht, die wirken bei Dir nicht...oder hab ich da was nicht mitgekriegt......*grübel* in dem Radler war doch gar kein Alk.


----------



## missmarple (11. September 2008)

Lanzelot schrieb:


> Sagtest Du nicht, die wirken bei Dir nicht...oder hab ich da was nicht mitgekriegt......*grübel* in dem Radler war doch gar kein Alk.



Tjaja, vielleicht hättest Du doch eins MIT Alk nehmen sollen?!?!?! 
Nee, das war "zum Glück" nur bei der Wurzelbehandlung, als selbst die Elefantendosis versagt hat...  Aber das steht mir heute (hoffentlich...) nicht bevor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lanzelot (11. September 2008)

Dachte ichs mir.....Radler ohne Alk schlägt mir aufs Gehör.

Beim nächsten Mal nehm ich wieder ein richtiges Radler...da wird der Heimweg auch lustiger


----------



## missmarple (11. September 2008)

Lanzelot schrieb:


> Beim nächsten Mal nehm ich wieder ein richtiges Radler...da wird der Heimweg auch lustiger



Dir ist schon klar, dass ich das jetzt persönlich nehmen könnte... 

So, ich mach mich mal ab auf die Schlachtbank. *schluck*


----------



## Lanzelot (11. September 2008)

ich meinte natürlich den Teil des Heimweges, den ich allein fahren muss *duck*


----------



## Google (11. September 2008)

Hey Lanze, soviel wie Du diese Woche gepostet hast, hast Du die letzten beiden Jahre nicht  

Auch *Duck* und *Wesch* 






​


----------



## Lanzelot (11. September 2008)

Schöne Tour wars heute, aber ich glaube ich muss den Meister des Spackens, also den Fohns, nochmal fragen was denn spacken so geschwindigkeitstechnisch bedeutet. Google und ich sind heute mit einem 24er Schnitt nach Mainaschaff und zurück, ab der Fähre haben wir dann zwei Jungs mit einem Knapp 30er Schnitt bis zur Schleuse vor uns hergeschoben.
Alles in allem etwas zu flott vielleicht aber trotzdem gut.

Beim nächsten Mal machen wir aber wieder etwas langsamer, oder ?

Und wie ist es unserer Patientin ergangen ?


----------



## x-rossi (11. September 2008)

in der gruppe spackt es sich irgendwie nicht so ideal. spackentempo ist halt sehr relativ.

gruppenfahrten sollte man deswegen nur ab und dann einstreuen, wenn es eben mal schneller zur sache gehen soll, finde ich.

mir ist es in der gruppe noch nie passiert, dass ich ein gleichmäßig langsames tempo fahren konnte. immer wollten ein paar zeigen, wie schnell sie fahren können. die anderen haben dann halt mitgezogen.

das hebe ich mir dann lieber fürs gelände auf. sonst könnte ich ja gleich trekking fahren gehen, oder renner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lanzelot (11. September 2008)

Hast Du eigentlich recht, obwohl keiner von uns beiden dem anderen zeigen muss wie schnell er ist, hatten wir ein recht flottes Tempo.
Vielleicht muss die Gruppe doch grösser sein und mehrheitlich spacken, dann passt man sich eher an, wenn keiner mitzieht, so von wegen Gruppendynamik und so.


----------



## Instantcold (11. September 2008)

@ lanzelot

also ich bin heute einen 22er Schnitt am Main gefahren und hatte fest damit gerechnet, das Ihr mich einholt, war gegen 17:03 an der Staustufe, aber bis zur Brücke in Dettingen war von euch noch nichts zu sehen.

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja nächste Woche wieder am Main??

Grüße und schönen Abend

René


----------



## Google (11. September 2008)

Was spacken Geschwindigkeitstechnisch bedeutet  Das kann doch völlig verschieden sein je nachdem in welchen individuellen Pulsbereich der GA1 liegt. Selbst wenn 2 Leutchen mit gleichen Pulsbereich im GA1 liegen, kann der eine schon bei 20 km/h diesen erreicht haben, der andere erst bei 25 Km/h.

Früher als es noch einige seeehr genau mit dem Spacken nahmen, sind wir teils zu Fünft und mehr Personen bis Miltenberg und zurück alle im GA1 gefahren. Die Schnellen nach vorne, die anderen im Windschatten. Man hat sich gemeldet wenns zu schnell oder langsam war, das hat perfekt gepasst. Ich finde das man sich arrangieren kann.

@[email protected] Sofern alles andere als die kleine Jagd von Seligenstadt bis zur Schleuse im Spackenbereich war, macht das üüüberhaupt nix wenn Du auf eine GA1-Tour heute Wert gelegt hast. Ansonsten muß man sich beim Spacken einfach noch besser abstimmen, sagen wenns zu schnell oder zu langsam ist, vorne oder im Windschatten fahren. Manchmal passts aber überhaupt nicht, ist aber eher selten. Ich nehms mom nicht so ernst, einfach was sagen wenn strikt GA gefahren werden soll. Ich pass mich dann an, ob nach unten oder nach oben ( wobei ich dann auch schon mal was sage wenns auf Dauer zu schnell ist *schwitz*)

Vorgestern bin ich übrigens nach Kleinostheim brav in meinem Bereich geblieben, während dessen Instant vorne Gas gegeben hat. Rückzus bist ja dann Du und marple zur Hochform aufgestiegen, da mußte ich meinen GA verlassen. Seid Ihr GA gefahren? Nicht wirklich 

@[email protected] Und alles wieder im grünen Bereich? Eventuelle Bedenken waren doch hoffentlich unbegründet ?


----------



## fohns (11. September 2008)

Genau, Master der Spacken ist der Google, Lanzelot 
Google hat es auch gut beschrieben. 

So ne Miltenbergtour könnte man doch demnächst mal wieder ins Auge fassen, oder?

Viele Grüße an alle,
Fohns


----------



## Google (11. September 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> So ne Miltenbergtour könnte man doch demnächst mal wieder ins Auge fassen, oder?


Aber nur wenns zum Bäcker geht 

Uups, hab ich Dir jetzt  vorgegriffen ? Fohns, ich glaube das Du momentan den Wanderpokal in der Vitrine stehen hast


----------



## Erdi01 (11. September 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> So ne Miltenbergtour könnte man doch demnächst mal wieder ins Auge fassen, oder?
> 
> Viele Grüße an alle,
> Fohns



nicht bei der Hitze, das fahre ich nur in voller Wintermontur ...


----------



## missmarple (12. September 2008)

@"Pseudo-Spacking-Short-Train": 
Wie??? Was??? Ihr wart tatsächlich auch in *Mainaschaff* und habt mich *nicht* aus den Fängen dieses Schlächters befreit?!?!?!  Das wird ja immer besser!!! *maul*  
Nichts desto trotz danke der Nachfrage, die Herren!   Aus einem zu behandelnden Zahn wurden kurzerhand mal eben zwei und spätestens beim zweiten Mal nachspritzen war ich dann auch ausserhalb des GA1-Bereichs - von spontanen Schweissausbrüchen ganz zu schweigen... *hmpf* Nach anderthalb Stunden mit mehr oder minder weit geöffneter Futterluke wurde ich mit den Worten, "na, dann müssen wir ja jetzt nur noch......"  verabschiedet und darf nun am Montag wieder antanzen - hurra! 

Dezent schief lächelnd, 
marple.


----------



## Lanzelot (12. September 2008)

@Google,
herrje das hab ich doch soo ernst gar nicht gemeint , war schon OK so wie es war.

@MissMarple
hätten wir gewusst, wo Dein Metzger sich befindet, hätten wir natürlich  sofort alles in die Wege geleitet.....also ich meine wir hätten gefragt, ob wir zuschauen dürfen 

@Erdi
Wenn man der Wetterprognose glauben darf, wird das nicht mehr sooo lange dauern


----------



## missmarple (12. September 2008)

Lanzelot schrieb:


> @MissMarple
> hätten wir gewusst, wo Dein Metzger sich befindet, hätten wir natürlich  sofort alles in die Wege geleitet.....also ich meine wir hätten gefragt, ob wir zuschauen dürfen



 Unfassbar - da tun sich ja Abgründe auf......


----------



## Lanzelot (12. September 2008)

warum ??
*unschuldigguck*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (12. September 2008)

Nun, mich deuchte Ihr verfolgtet heroischer anmutendes Ansinnen, Sir Lanzelot...


----------



## Lanzelot (12. September 2008)

ja natürlich tun wir das......gehört bestimmt mut dazu, sich beim zahnarzt sowas  anzuschauen.

aber spass beiseite, du hast es hoffentlich einigermassen gut überstanden


----------



## missmarple (12. September 2008)

Lanzelot schrieb:


> aber spass beiseite, du hast es hoffentlich einigermassen gut überstanden



Yip, die Nachwehen halten sich glücklicherweise in Grenzen!  Tja, Mainspacken härtet halt doch ab!!!


----------



## Lanzelot (12. September 2008)

> Tja, Mainspacken härtet halt doch ab!!!



Klar bei unserem Tempo körperlich und in unserer Gegenwart auch seelisch


----------



## missmarple (12. September 2008)

Lanzelot schrieb:


> Klar bei unserem Tempo körperlich und in unserer Gegenwart auch seelisch



In der Tat!  Ich plädiere dafür, ein paar extra Trainingseinheiten einzulegen...


----------



## Lanzelot (12. September 2008)

> In der Tat!  Ich plädiere dafür, ein paar extra Trainingseinheiten einzulegen...



Dann stumpfst Du ja total ab...ob man das verantworten kann...

Ich denke nächste Woche, können wir ja wieder fahren, Google wird ja die nächste Zeit am Main spacken müssen, das passt ja ganz gut.
Vielleicht schliesst sich ja noch der Ein oder Andere an, und evtl. bekommt man an einem WE mal eine grössere Gruppe zusammen


----------



## missmarple (12. September 2008)

Lanzelot schrieb:


> Dann stumpfst Du ja total ab...ob man das verantworten kann...



Du gönnst mir aber auch *GAR NICHTS*!!! *schmoll*


----------



## Lanzelot (12. September 2008)

Jammer net 
am WE kannst mit Google schon mal mit dem Abhärten anfangen


----------



## missmarple (12. September 2008)

@Lanzelot: Dir ist schon klar, dass ich deine geleitschützende Präsenz erwarte... *klimper*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lanzelot (12. September 2008)

Also dieses WE musst Du mit Google alleine fahren, da ich anderweitig verplant bin.


----------



## Google (12. September 2008)

Lanzelot schrieb:


> @Google, herrje das hab ich doch soo ernst gar nicht gemeint


  Ei dann schreibs dazu, dann hätte ich mir meine altkluge Antwort sparen können 

Noch sieht der Sonntag gut aus. Ich wollts mit der Tour aber nicht so an die große Glocke hängen weil ich nicht weiß obs gut geht und auch erst mal schön langsam fahre muß und man das keinem Mitfahrer zumuten kann...


----------



## missmarple (12. September 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Lanzelot schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So, wo das geklärt wäre, könnt Ihr euch ja jetzt mal herzlich knuddeln und wieder lieb haben, oder?! 




			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> und man das keinem Mitfahrer zumuten kann...


Soso... *räusper* 




			
				Lanzelot schrieb:
			
		

> Also dieses WE musst Du mit Google alleine fahren, da ich anderweitig verplant bin.


Dann stachel den hier aber nicht noch unnötig auf - sonst krieg ich das alles ab!!!


----------



## fohns (12. September 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> nicht bei der Hitze, das fahre ich nur in voller Wintermontur ...



wenn ich aus dem fenster schaue, frierts mich jetzt schon.
natürlich machen wir auch einen halt bei "unserem" bäcker 
wir können ja schon mal festlegen, wer den windschatten spendet und 120 km voranfährt


----------



## Google (12. September 2008)

Ein Datum festlegen wäre m. E. zuerst zu erledigen  Harhar





missmarple schrieb:


> Soso... *räusper*


Wieso räusperst Du Dich? Ich habe doch "Mitfahrer" geschrieben  Hehe


----------



## fohns (12. September 2008)

nee, erst windschattenspender erwürfeln.
dann schauen, ob wer mitfährt 

außerdem fahren wir erst dahin, wenn Du wieder fit bist.
sonst müssten wir für Dich die bilder hier posten, wie wir uns über die stückchen hermachen. 

im ernst: die tour hat noch ein wenig zeit, bis sie gefahren wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (12. September 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Wieso räusperst Du Dich? Ich habe doch "Mitfahrer" geschrieben  Hehe



O.k., die "goldene Korinthe der Woche" geht an Dich!!!


----------



## Google (12. September 2008)

Danke, Danke   

Wann gehts am Sonntag eigentlich los? 10:30 Uhr an der Schleuse?

@fohns, [email protected] Man könnte doch mal mit einer Maintour bis nach Klingenberg beginnen. Das traue ich mir auch schon nächstes WE zu. Circa gute 5 Stunden reine Fahrzeit, ab Seligenstadt knappe 4 (Mit Pause in der Mitte). Wie schauts aus ? Der Bäcker in Klingenberg hat sogar noch eine bessere Auswahl 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Instantcold (12. September 2008)

Wenn die Tour für Sonntag steht, würde ich mich ab Dettingen bzw. Kleinostheim anschließen, jenachdem welche Mainseite ihr fahrt.

Grüße


----------



## drinkandbike (12. September 2008)

als psychologische Begleitung der Gruppe würde ich mich am Sonntag anschließen. Wo kann ich denn starten?? Google könntest du mich ab Druckhaus einsammeln?? Dann werde ich endlich mal in die Welt des Spackens?? eingeweiht. Bin nervös... (kommen wir an meinem Kiosk vorbei???)


----------



## missmarple (12. September 2008)

@Instantcold: das liegt doch beides auf der gleichen Mainseite... *grübel* 

@Google: je nachdem, wer sich noch so anschliesst, kann ich - zur Reduzierung der künstlich erzeugten Boxenstopps - entweder an die Schleuse oder Fähre kommen... 

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, wie spackig das wird......


----------



## Instantcold (12. September 2008)

@ marpel

du hast recht, aber hätte noch erwähnen sollen, das ich in Kleinostheim warte wenn in Dettingen der Main gequert wird, bzw. ich stehe in Dettingen an der Brücke wenn auf der Hessischen Seite des Mains weiter gefahren wird.

Hoffe jetzt ist es verständlich???


----------



## Lanzelot (12. September 2008)

jetzt wird mal in einer grossen gruppe gespackt und ich kann nicht mitfahren....
Wünsch euch viel spass...und quält mir den Google nicht so


----------



## missmarple (12. September 2008)

@Instantcold: das Dettingen, das Du meinst heisst auch Mainflingen... 

@Lanzelot: Danke!  Und nö, würden wir doch niiieeemals machen...


----------



## Instantcold (12. September 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> @Instantcold: das Dettingen, das Du meinst heisst auch Mainflingen...



Ich geb mich geschlagen auch wenn jeder weiß was ich meine


----------



## x-rossi (12. September 2008)

habt ihr den regen ab 14:00 heute auch so genießen können? daheim hats mich nicht halten können. war der herrlich  

2,5h, 18° c, armlinge und windweste. ohne schutzbleche. und weit und breit kein einziger hundearsch und vollidiot am main 

schöne fango am schienbein und im gesicht ... und anschließend bin ich dann in voller montur unter die dusche, damit die WaMa geschont wird. hach, was will man mehr 

-

habe ich richtig gelesen? am sonntag eine gemütliche maintour im spackentempo? darf ich da mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (13. September 2008)

Oh Mann! Was habe ich da nur angerichtet  Einmal falsch ausgedrückt  

Also Leute, mit nächstes WE meinte ich eigentlich Sonntag in einer  Woche Diesen Sonntag steht eigentlich für mich die Geländetestfahrt fest. Selbst wenn ich Morgen nach Klingenberg fahren wollte, hätte ich leider die Zeit nicht dazu 

Wenn jetzt so viele Bock auf Spacking bis Klingenberg haben dann nutzt das Wetter  Ich habe leider nicht so viel Zeit und versuche im Gelände meine ersten.........

Ach nee.....Bessere Idee:Ich fahre einfach so weit mit wie ich Zeit habe  (und muß auf den Bäcker verzichten)

Also:

10:25/30 Druckhaus
11:00/05 Fähre Seligenstadt
11:20/25 Kleinostheim Friedhof

Ok ?



x-rossi schrieb:


> und weit und breit kein einziger hundearsch und vollidiot am main



Na, na, na!!


----------



## drinkandbike (13. September 2008)

ich bin dann um 10.30 am Druckhaus. Kai


----------



## fohns (13. September 2008)

wass e duaschenanna hiä!!!

halten wir doch einfach für die große runde bis wohin Googles hufe tragen den ÜBERnächsten sonntag (präzise: 21.09.2008, abfahrt Druckhaus gegen 10.30 Uhr) fest.

dann hätten alle gelegenheit, sich darauf vorzubereiten 
das zittern bei den noch nicht eingeweihten ginge weiter


----------



## Google (13. September 2008)

Wenn jetzt so viele diesen Sonntag fahren wollen....Man soll die Feste feiern wie sie kommen  Da ich eh mehr oder weniger zum Zwangsspacking verurteilt bin und zusätzlich die kältere Jahreszeit im Anflug ist, wird sich noch des öfteren eine längere Mainspackingtour (auch bis Miltenberg ) ergeben.

Alles klar Kai  

@[email protected] Gehts bei Dir auch?


----------



## fohns (13. September 2008)

alla guhd, bin dann um 10.30 uhr am Druckhaus.


----------



## x-rossi (13. September 2008)

ich dann sowieso.


----------



## Instantcold (13. September 2008)

wenn das kein Main-Spacken-Train gibt.


----------



## Google (13. September 2008)

​
Wer will kann sich auch noch eintragen  Bis Morsche 

*Kampfspacking am Mainradweg​*
Grüße

Google


----------



## missmarple (13. September 2008)

Dann lass ich mich mal ab der Fähre von der zu erwartenden Druckwelle mitreissen... 

Wenn das so weiter geht, wird Mainspacken noch olympisch!!! *lölchen* Ist nur die Frage, wie man den Main an den jeweiligen Veranstaltungsort bekommt?!?!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (13. September 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Wenn das so weiter geht, wird Mainspacken noch olympisch!!! *lölchen* Ist nur die Frage, wie man den Main an den jeweiligen Veranstaltungsort bekommt?!?!?!



Dann kommt der Berg eben zum Propheten: Olympia in ab jetzt nur noch im Landkreis Offenbach


----------



## Instantcold (13. September 2008)

@ faker

warum ausgerecht Landkreis Offenbach, gibt doch noch viel schönere 
z.B. die Bayrischen Landkreise, da gibt es ja auch die besseren Bäckereien in Main nähe


----------



## x-rossi (13. September 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> weit und breit kein einziger hundearsch und vollidiot am main





Google schrieb:


> Na, na, na!!



_>>Sie ergötzen sich an den Blicken erschrockener oder erboster Spaziergänger ? Sie fahren gerne in einer größeren Gruppe Slalom, sofern die Menschentrauben noch nicht ins rettende Grün gehechtet sind?<<_

hehehe


----------



## Instantcold (13. September 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> _>>Sie ergötzen sich an den Blicken erschrockener oder erboster Spaziergänger ? Sie fahren gerne in einer größeren Gruppe Slalom, sofern die Menschentrauben noch nicht ins rettende Grün gehechtet sind?<<_
> 
> hehehe



Irgendwie fehlt mir da jetzt die Pointe.

Sowas wie, "dann kommen Sie zum Mainspacken" oder so in der Art.


----------



## theobviousfaker (13. September 2008)

Jetzt schließt sich auch endlich der Kreis. "Spacken" ist ja ursprünglich ein Schimpfwort. Aus dem Grün neber dem Weg hörten die Namensgeber beim Vorbeifahren wohl immer nur "Spacken!" und so wurde der Name der neuen olympischen Trendsportart gefunden


----------



## missmarple (14. September 2008)

Meine Herren, es war ein Vergnügen, mit Ihnen mainzuspacken!  
Auch wenn unser Spacking-Alibi leider vorzeitig abbiegen musste und der ein oder andere Google's Ausschreibung wohl geringfügig missverstanden hat: die *anderen* sollten eigentlich ins Grüne hüpfen...... 

Grüsse,
marple.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Instantcold (14. September 2008)

Der Mainspacken-Train war heute früh pünktlich auf die Minute in Kleinostheim, wäre dieser "Zug" von der Bahn gewesen, hätte ich wohl länger warten müssen 

Wie versprochen ein kurzer Auszug des heutigen Buffett.











Es war mal wieder sehr lustig, obwohl ich meine der Wind hätte sich auf dem Rückweg gedreht 

Ich freue mich auf die nächste Tour, vielleicht wäre ja das Kloster Engelberg (Großheubach) mal ein Ziel wert? Da kann man auch sehr gut einkehren.

Bis demnächst
Grüße René


----------



## drinkandbike (14. September 2008)

Danke an die Spackencrew!!! Bin dann wohl eingespackt: Frankfurt-Klingenberg-Frankfurt 169,45 km!! Bis demnächst...geh jetzt Kuchen essen. Schöne Photos @ Instandcold!!


----------



## fohns (14. September 2008)

Liebe Spackinnen und Spacken,

sauberer Spacking-Tag heute.
Dank an die Mitfahrerin und Mitfahrer, es war auch mir eine Freude.

Drinkandbike ist mit 169 KM offiziell "spacked", das kann man dann so sagen.

Viele Grüße an alle,
Fohns.


----------



## Google (14. September 2008)

Ho, Ho, ho!! Da habt Ihr Euch ja ordentlich draufgeladen  

Da hab ich ja echt was verpasst!

Das nächste Mal bin ich bestimmt bis zum Schluß dabei. Sowas lass ich mir nur ungerne entgehen 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Google (14. September 2008)

Dienstags bin ich wieder unterwegs. Wer fährt mit?

*Zum Spacken verurteilt ​*
Vielleicht können wir ja auch die Rückersbacher mal hochfahren. Das besprechen wir dann kurzfristig falls eine(r) mitfährt.



drinkandbike schrieb:


> Frankfurt-Klingenberg-Frankfurt 169,45 km!!


----------



## Instantcold (14. September 2008)

@ all Spacken-Freunde

Nach den Metern am Main, nenne ich Euch nur noch Fahrer, so wie Familienväter Ihre Kinder ja nur noch "Kind" nennen 

Zitat: "Kind du darfst hier machen was du willst! Hier MUSS man absteigen und schieben!"

So war der Wortlaut, oder Kai? 


@ Fahrer google 

Ich weis noch nicht ob ich mit komme, da ich Mittags noch einen Termin in Offenbach habe und dann mal schauen muss, wie ich Feierabend machen kann.

einen schönen Abend noch an alle.

Grüße
René


----------



## missmarple (14. September 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Dienstags bin ich wieder unterwegs. Wer fährt mit?



Ei jo... *meld*  In der Hoffnung, das ich zeitig genug wegkomme. 




			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht können wir ja auch die Rückersbacher mal hochfahren. Das besprechen wir dann kurzfristig falls eine(r) mitfährt.



Öhhhmmm, ich will Deine Euphorie ja nicht bremsen, aber ich darf Dich an den Huppel kurz vor AB erinnern... *hüstel*


----------



## Lanzelot (15. September 2008)

> Zum Spacken verurteilt



Na da will ich den Deliquenten mal nicht alleine lassen.....
17:15 and der Schleuse


----------



## missmarple (15. September 2008)

Nachtrag zu gestern: dank meiner - den Witterungsverhältnissen eigentlich nicht angemessenen... - kurzen Hose, habe ich mir doch tatsächlich einen Sonnenbrand eingefangen!!! Eindeutige Kante auf dem Oberschenkel mit roter Färbung beinabwärts.  
Also sag noch einer was über das Wetter......


----------



## Google (15. September 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Öhhhmmm, ich will Deine Euphorie ja nicht bremsen, aber ich darf Dich an den Huppel kurz vor AB erinnern... *hüstel*


Das war nur ein bisserl Gejammer um Aufmerksamkeit zu erzeugen 

Aaach, ich weiß ja auch nicht 

Bis Morsche, egal wo lang (wohl dann doch eher Main)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dandy (15. September 2008)

Hallo Spackenfreunde,

ich wäre bei Eurer gestrigen Tour sehr gerne dabei gewesen. 120 Km bei Sonnenschein... 
Leider hatte ich andere sportliche Verpflichtungen. 

Ich hoffe, am kommenden Sonntag kann ich mitspacken...

Gruß,
dandy


----------



## fohns (15. September 2008)

@Missmarple
Wer wagt, gewinnt. 

@vereinigte Spacken aller Länder
Solls den wieder Spacken sein am kommenden Sonntag?
Wenn das Wetter gut ist und auch ein paar Tage davor nicht allzu sehr schüttet, wollte ich mal wieder eine Tour durch die schönen Spessartberge fahren.
Ich hätte da auch schon ein paar Ideen (alle Ideen schweben so um 700-1000hm. Deswehsche darf der Google auch nicht mit  )
Gibts Interessenten, dann würde eine Tour basteln für einen LMB.
Ich lass mich aber immer wieder gerne fürs Spacken breitschlagen.

Schöne Grüße vom 
Fohns.


----------



## Instantcold (15. September 2008)

Hallo Freunde des Spacken, am Sonntag kann ich leider nicht, da ich im Raum Aschaffenburg mal wieder Sicherheit verbreiten darf.

Ich möchte mal eine nette Tour für den Oktober vormerken, hätte eine Tour zur Burg Breuberg im Angebot, ab Kleinostheim ca. 75 km (ca. 3 1/2h). Eine Angabe über Hm habe ich leider nicht.

Ich werde die Tour demnächst mal abends oder an einem Samstag spontan fahren.

Ansonst sieht man sich vielleicht die Woche mal am Main..

Grüße
René


----------



## missmarple (15. September 2008)

@fohns: Du bist doch nur scharf auf das Geweih!!! 

Was den Sonntag angeht werde ich's wohl eher "gemässigt" angehen müssen, da ich Montag zu einer Prüfung antreten darf und sich die Verausgabung am Tag davor tendenziell in Grenzen halten sollte. *hmpf* Also, denke sich die ortskundige Schar mal was nettes aus und ich schau, wo ich mich dranhänge...


----------



## Google (15. September 2008)

Liebe Spackinnen, liebe Spacken

Sowas macht micht derzeit sehr, sehr traurig 

:



fohns schrieb:


> (alle Ideen schweben so um 700-1000hm. Deswehsche darf der Google auch nicht mit  )


 Aber bald, ja bald darf ich hoffentlich wieder 


Instantcold schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal eine nette Tour für den Oktober vormerken, hätte eine Tour zur Burg Breuberg im Angebot, ab Kleinostheim ca. 75 km (ca. 3 1/2h). Eine Angabe über Hm habe ich leider nicht.


Und könnte vielleicht dort wieder mit Mountainbiken richtig beginnen wenn ich nicht gerade meine bis dahin angefressene Wampe in der Sonne der Türkei bruzzeln lasse....

Zu der eigentlichen Frage: Am Sonntag verlangt mein Sohn nach mir. Er möchte gerne Angeln gehen...der Opa hat keine Forellen mehr.

Ich kann also nur am Samstag. Wie wärs zur Abwechslung mal wieder mit SPACKEN ? Zeit habe ich noch genug...Genug bis Klingenberg oder soweit meine Hufe tragen. Wenn sich keiner meldet, werde ich vielleicht doch einmal eine gemäßigte Testrunde in meinen heimischen Revier unternehmen. Guiden oder anbieten werde ich dann aber nix, das oist mir zu heikel ( Gruppendynamik und so...)

Grüße

Google...und vielleicht bis morgen


----------



## fohns (15. September 2008)

Hihihi, der Google und die Dynamik 
Keine Angst, bald "derfste" wieder mit aufi fahrn. 
Samstag ist bei mir eher schlecht.



missmarple schrieb:


> @fohns: Du bist doch nur scharf auf das Geweih!!!









Du sagst es!
Wenn für Sonntag alle verplant sind, können wir ja eine gemäßigte Tour fahren. 
Ab ins Gelände, mit ein wenig HM das Geweih verdienen??

Herzlichst, 
Fohns.


----------



## x-rossi (15. September 2008)

meiner einer möchte freitag 3, samstag 4 und sonntag 5 h fahren. aber nur langsam am main entlang.

wenn sich was ergibt, fahre ich irgendwo mit.


----------



## Erdi01 (15. September 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> Wenn für Sonntag alle verplant sind, können wir ja eine gemäßigte Tour fahren.
> Ab ins Gelände, mit ein wenig HM das Geweih verdienen??
> Fohns.


Sonntag Geweih verdienen = Taunus = siehe Eisbären-Headquarter 

ganz zur freude der suchmaschine


----------



## fohns (15. September 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Sonntag Geweih verdienen = Taunus = siehe Eisbären-Headquarter
> 
> ganz zur freude der suchmaschine



Dein Hinweis auf die Spackensaison war ja schon gut. Aber des hier......... 
Wer den Schaden hat, spottet jedem Uphill.

Ist denn der Taunus jetzt "Eisbärenheadquarter"? 
hmm, ich hab aber kein Hollandrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (15. September 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> *Wer den Schaden hat*, spottet jedem Uphill.
> ...
> hmm, ich hab aber kein Hollandrad


Mann weis ja wie's ist ...

Tja, und wie ist das mit dem Hollandrad ... ich nutze es als übergewichtigen Supertourer . Will gar nicht wissen, was der leichte Freerider mit mir alles anstellen könnte 

Also ...


----------



## x-rossi (15. September 2008)

fährt eigentlich wer von hanau/offenbach aus richtung frankfurt/höchst zur arbeit? ich dreh morgen früh eine kleine runde ab 07:00 uhr.


----------



## HelixBonus (16. September 2008)

@x-rossi
morgen wieder so früh munter? gegen ca 3 h spacken am main hätte ich nix!


----------



## Google (16. September 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> meiner einer möchte freitag 3, samstag 4 und sonntag 5 h fahren. aber nur langsam am main entlang.
> 
> wenn sich was ergibt, fahre ich irgendwo mit.


 Ich würde diesmal gerne am Samstag nach Klingenberg mit Bäckerpause. Aber das entspräche dann nicht Deinen Vorstellungen. Oder? Vorher wüßte ich nicht wo man vergleichbar eine gute Pause machen könnte. Noch wer Lust auf eine Wiederholung?


----------



## Instantcold (16. September 2008)

@ google

ich werde gegen 16:15 in der Firma starten und wäre dann gegen 17 Uhr am Druckhaus.

Wegen Samstag muss ich mal schauen, wie ich mich fühle.

Bis später

Grüße
René


----------



## missmarple (16. September 2008)

@Google & Instantcold: ich schau mal, dass ich's auch bis 1715 zur Schleuse schaffe, dann müsst Ihr nur einmal unterwegs zum "Lumpensammeln" anhalten... 

Hmmm, Biergarten-Wetter ist heute ja leider keins - kommen wir vielleicht irgendwo an einer Suppenbar vorbei??????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Instantcold (16. September 2008)

@ missmarpel
Hast recht hier steht es  Aber gelesen hatte ich es nicht mehr in der firma.

@ rest
Heute mal schön im Pulsbereich gefahren.

Bis zum nächsten Spacken, vielleicht Donnerstag?? Da wollte ich wieder fahren.

Grüße
René


----------



## x-rossi (16. September 2008)

ghost48 schrieb:


> @x-rossi
> morgen wieder so früh munter? gegen ca 3 h spacken am main hätte ich nix!


ja. aber nur 2 h.

in welche richtung fährst du denn und wann startest du? weil ich das dann dahingehend timen könnte, dich bei stunde 1, also meinem umkehrpunkt, abzufangen und dich dann auf deinem heimweg zu begleiten. richtung bayern bin ich ab start nach einer stunde ungefähr bei der fähre seligenstadt. in anderer richtung bin ich nach 50 minuten am industriepark höchst und wieder auf dem weg heim. sollten wir eigentlich gebacken bekommen.

ich bin aber auch gerade fix und fertig. war den ganzen tag im miramar in weinheim welness relaxen. kann ganz schön anstregend sein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




p.s.: _B_ kommt donnerstag auch zu dir. wenn du kaffe hast, bring ich kuchen 



Google schrieb:


> Ich würde diesmal gerne am Samstag nach Klingenberg mit Bäckerpause. Aber das entspräche dann nicht Deinen Vorstellungen. Oder? Vorher wüßte ich nicht wo man vergleichbar eine gute Pause machen könnte.


schade. dann ein anderes mal. ich denke aber, in AB selber wäre auch irgendwo gut eine pause zu legen.


----------



## HelixBonus (16. September 2008)

Gut, also morgen früh um 8 Uhr an der Gaststätte Bootshaus bei der Fußgängerbrücke übern Main?
Dann Richtung AB...


----------



## missmarple (16. September 2008)

Und ich sag noch, dass ich beim Rückweg durch den Wald im Dunkeln aufpassen muss, dass mich kein Hirsch über den Haufen rennt......  Nun ja, zum Glück war ich "zu langsam" und der Kerl hat mich knapp verfehlt!  

Hmmm, wieder nix mit dem Geweih......


----------



## drinkandbike (16. September 2008)

hat dich denn der starke google nicht begleitet??? war er (google) auf einem Bein zu langsam????


----------



## Google (16. September 2008)

Hat jemand Donnerstag spacken gesagt 

Also ich geh da spacken 

*Donnerstagsspacking​*
Heut wars doch sehr lustisch  Siehste MissMarple, gut das wir uns nicht so lange auf der Brücke aufgehalten haben, sonst hättste glatt den Hirsch verpasst


----------



## Google (16. September 2008)

*Hey macht ganz schnell ein Schnappo 

Ich habe aus Versehen diesen Artikel 2mal bestellt:*

*http://www.actionsports.de/Elektron...-Edition-LED-Beleuchtung-mit-Accu::11710.html*





*Und jetzt kommts: Ich hab die Beleuchtung noch fÃ¼r 98,90 â¬ anstatt jetzt wieder fÃ¼r 159,95 ergattert. Gerade eben muÃte ich feststellen, dass wieder der normale Preis gilt 

Also schnell bei mir melden, sonst schicke ich die zweite Garnitur wieder zurÃ¼ck. Wer zuerst komt malt zuerst*


----------



## x-rossi (16. September 2008)

ghost48 schrieb:


> Gut, also morgen früh um 8 Uhr an der Gaststätte Bootshaus bei der Fußgängerbrücke übern Main?
> Dann Richtung AB...


kenn ich jetzt beides nicht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ich hab jetzt mal nach dem bootshaus gegoogelt. ist es das >>>? eine brücke befindet sich ca. 300 m weiter weg. die kenne ich vom vorbei fahren. wenns die ist - dann auf fechenheimer seite, oder auf bürgeler/rumpenheimer seite?


----------



## HelixBonus (16. September 2008)

treffpunkt fussgängerbrücke offenbacher seite!


----------



## x-rossi (16. September 2008)

ok! 08:00. bin dann da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lanzelot (17. September 2008)

> Hmmm, wieder nix mit dem Geweih......



Das will doch der Fonhs dachte ich 

na Hauptsache Dir ist nix passiert, ist bestimmt unangenehm von so einem, klein und leicht sind diese Viecher ja dann doch nicht, umgerannt zu werden.


----------



## missmarple (17. September 2008)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> hat dich denn der starke google nicht begleitet??? war er (google) auf einem Bein zu langsam????



Tja, die Männer sind halt auch nicht mehr das, was sie mal waren...... *seufz* 




Google schrieb:


> Siehste MissMarple, gut das wir uns nicht so lange auf der Brücke aufgehalten haben, sonst hättste glatt den Hirsch verpasst



*knurrrrrrrrrrrrr* 




			
				Lanzelot schrieb:
			
		

> na Hauptsache Dir ist nix passiert, ist bestimmt unangenehm von so einem, klein und leicht sind diese Viecher ja dann doch nicht, umgerannt zu werden.



Nö, passiert ist zum Glück nix!  Naja, unangenehm ist relativ...... Wenn ich an die seelischen Grausamkeiten denke, die mir vorher zu Teil wurden.............


----------



## Lanzelot (17. September 2008)

Apropos seelische......

ich hab da noch was gefunden...  ich weis ich bin manchmal gemein...


----------



## missmarple (17. September 2008)

Pah! Mein Seelenheil ist heute unantastbar, nachdem der Postmann mir gerade die mehr als heiss ersehnte Lieferung übergeben hat - ich sag' nur: *death magnetic*.............


----------



## Lanzelot (17. September 2008)

> death magnetic



...danach ist mein Seelenheil dann dafür geschädigt


----------



## missmarple (17. September 2008)

Lanzelot schrieb:


> ...danach ist mein Seelenheil dann dafür geschädigt



Ähhh... jaaa... Mein Seelenheil war dann heute wohl doch nicht so resisitent, wie erhofft... *hmpf*  Den Zahnarzt heute Mittag hab ich zwar noch tapfer überstanden, aber die Brombeerhecke mit der ich eben auf meinem Ründchen in meiner formvollendeten Dabbischkeit frontalen Feinkontakt hatte.............


----------



## fohns (17. September 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Tja, die Männer sind halt auch nicht mehr das, was sie mal waren...... *seufz*



Welche? Die mit oder ohne Geweih??

Googlle
wann wolltest Du den am Samstag starten??
Ich würde dann vielleicht doch mitfahren, aber bis maximal AB.

Am Sonntag wollte ich auf jeden Fall ins Gelände.
Allerdings ist mir eine Hollandrad-Tour zu heftig fürs Geweih.
Ein wenig softvoller darf es dnn schon sein 

BTW: schön, dass hier so viel los ist, gell.

Hochachtungsvoll, der
fohns.


----------



## karsten13 (17. September 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> aber die Brombeerhecke mit der ich eben auf meinem Ründchen in meiner formvollendeten Dabbischkeit frontalen Feinkontakt hatte.............



 ich hab da grad ein deja vu


----------



## missmarple (17. September 2008)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ich hab da grad ein deja vu



Hmmm, "meine" Brombeerhecke war leider von etwas mächtigerer und kompakterer Gestalt... Und ich bin heilfroh, dass niemand dabei war, um die Schmach zu dokumentieren - wobei, ein wenig Hilfe beim Dornen zupfen wäre nett gewesen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Instantcold (17. September 2008)

Ich muss mich für die morgige Spackenrunde erstmal austragen, da ich morgen Mittag noch eine Besprechung bezüglich Planung 2009 habe.

Sollte ich es rechtzeitig schaffen stehe ich um 17 Uhr am Druckhaus, braucht aber nicht zu warten.


Samstag werde ich wohl Richtung Frankfurt Spacken und mal einen Familientag machen. 

Grüße


----------



## Google (18. September 2008)

Moin, moin

@[email protected] Nicht böse sein aber ich werde nun am Samstag eine _"geheime Geländetesttour" _unternehmen 

Wegen des heutigen Spackens: Ich werde wohl heute nicht über das Handy erreichbar sein können. Ich schau  an den Startpunkten. Wer da ist, ist da.

Grüße

Google, in Umzugswirren


----------



## missmarple (18. September 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Ich schau  an den Startpunkten. Wer da ist, ist da.



Da ich mir gestern irgendwie das Knie ein wenig verwurschtelt habe, spare ich mir ein paar Meter und komme an die Fähre...


----------



## dandy (18. September 2008)

fohns und ich werden heute auch am Main unterwegs sein. Wir starten jedoch etwas später und werden gegen 18:40 am Druckhaus vorbei kommen. 
Vielleicht trifft man sich ... 

Grüße,
dandy


----------



## x-rossi (18. September 2008)

spacko ist ja ein ganz übeles schimpfwort


----------



## Instantcold (18. September 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> spacko ist ja ein ganz übeles schimpfwort



dann überleg dir mal was neues


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (18. September 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> spacko ist ja ein ganz übeles schimpfwort



Das hat doch alles seinen Sinn 



theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Jetzt schließt sich auch endlich der Kreis. "Spacken" ist ja ursprünglich ein Schimpfwort. Aus dem Grün neber dem Weg hörten die Namensgeber beim Vorbeifahren wohl immer nur "Spacken!" und so wurde der Name der neuen olympischen Trendsportart gefunden


----------



## fohns (19. September 2008)

wasn jetz am wochenende?
brauch mehr details!!!


----------



## x-rossi (19. September 2008)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Das hat doch alles seinen Sinn


danke übrigens auch für deinen aufmerksamen blick auf die gabel: von 55 möglichen PSI haben tatsächlich 25 PSI gefehlt 

natürlich habe ich beim dämpfer dann auch mal genau geschaut - ebenso 35 PSI gefehlt 

keine ahnung, warum beide teile dieses jahr luft verloren haben. in den letzten 3 jahren hatte ich noch nie dieses problem, trotz regelmäßiger verschleißteilinspektionen.


----------



## Google (19. September 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> wasn jetz am wochenende?
> brauch mehr details!!!


Fährst Du denn jetzt eigentlich am Sonntag ne Geländetour mit Dandy? Vielleicht fahren ja noch ein paar mit wennses wissen würden...

Ich mach ne *TOP SECRET TOUR *am Samstag. Also bitte nicht weitersagen 

Allen WE-Tourern schon mal viel Spass  Unter der Woche biete ich dann wieder spacking an 

@fohns und [email protected] PN!

Grüße

Google


----------



## fohns (19. September 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Fährst Du denn jetzt eigentlich am Sonntag ne Geländetour mit Dandy? Vielleicht fahren ja noch ein paar mit wennses wissen würden..








mist. stimmt ja. das ist so geheim, dass ichs selbst vergessen hab


----------



## Google (19. September 2008)

Hast Du auch ein Wehweschen und traust Dich deshalb nicht so?


----------



## fohns (19. September 2008)

pst! ist doch geheim!


----------



## drinkandbike (19. September 2008)

ich würde ja auch gerne....aber hab Verpflichtungen. Fallt nicht vom Rad... fahrt keine kleinen Kinder um....geht den Elchen aus dem Weg.... und habt viel Spass


----------



## theobviousfaker (19. September 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> danke übrigens auch für deinen aufmerksamen blick auf die gabel:



Gerne doch  Nuja wer weiß, vielleicht einfach mal beim pumpen gepennt oder irgendwelche Dichtungen haben seit dem letzten Service die Flatter gemacht und lassen Luft.

Mein Gips ist seit heute morgen ab, soweit alles in Ordnung. Zweite Durchleuchtung haben wir uns gespart, denn am Kahnbein tut nix weh selbst wenn man drauf rumdrückt - kann also nix gebrochen sein.
Dafür tuts am Außenspann der Hand noch ordentlich weh und die Bewegungs- und Belastungsfreiheit ist stark eingeschränkt.. warten und Tee trinken


----------



## x-rossi (20. September 2008)

möchte morgen wer wieder nach klingenberg zum bäcker fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drinkandbike (20. September 2008)

kann [email protected]: was ist denn nun mit dem Lenker?? Brauchste was zum ausprobieren?? kai


----------



## x-rossi (20. September 2008)

hallo drinkandbike,

ja gerne! welches klemmmaß hat er denn? 31.8 mm? wolln wir das per post abwickeln? morgen ist vorerst mal schluss, nächstes WE bin ich auf dem rennsteig in thüringen und dann hab ich erst mal keine lust, glaube ich 

gruß
rossi

p.s. bin mal kurz weg.


----------



## drinkandbike (20. September 2008)

kannst du dir abholen. Nähe Zoo Frankfurt. Ist aber 25,4 Klemmung. Hab noch nen kurzen Syntace Vorbau dran.


----------



## x-rossi (20. September 2008)

dann darf ich mir den vorbau gleich mitleihen?


----------



## drinkandbike (20. September 2008)

ja........aber gut behandeln


----------



## x-rossi (20. September 2008)

danke


----------



## Google (20. September 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> möchte morgen wer wieder nach klingenberg zum bäcker fahren?


Ich bin am Sonntag mit der Family Forellen angeln



​
Aber am Dienstag bin ich wie immer am Main zum



*SPACKEN*

​
Bis denne?

Grüße

Google


----------



## Instantcold (20. September 2008)

@ google

Ich meld mich mal unter Vorbehalt an, sollte aber klappen. Fahre dann wieder nur bis Kleinostheim mit, da ich dann um 1830 im Schwimmbad sein will.

Grüße


----------



## x-rossi (20. September 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Bis denne?


ne schade, bin da eher gemäßigt unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (20. September 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Aber am Dienstag bin ich wie immer am Main zum
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jap!  Zu mehr bin ich Dienstag vermutlich eh nicht im Stande...... 
Und bevor Du gleich in meine Richtung ermahnend mit dem Zeigefinger rumfuchtelst: ich mache nur gerade eine kurze Pause, jaaaaaa! 

Yours,
kettenwutz.


----------



## Google (20. September 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> kettenwutz.


 Das war aber auch eine Sauerei 

 

Und jetzt wieder brav an den Schreibtisch


----------



## Lanzelot (21. September 2008)

Was habt Ihr denn dann wieder für Sauereien gemacht ?????


----------



## missmarple (21. September 2008)

Lanzelot schrieb:


> Was habt Ihr denn dann wieder für Sauereien gemacht ?????



Also *ich* hab *nix* gemacht!!!!!!


----------



## Lanzelot (21. September 2008)

> Also ich hab nix gemacht!!!!!!



das sagen sie alle.

Dienstag bin ich leider verhindert 
und am Donnerstag kann ich auch nicht 

Ich werde wohl am mittwoch spacken, mal schauen


----------



## missmarple (21. September 2008)

Lanzelot schrieb:


> das sagen sie alle.



Pah! Aber *ich* habe Zeugen!!! *such*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lanzelot (21. September 2008)

> ich habe Zeugen!!!



diese ausrede höre ich täglich auf der arbeit....


> Mein Rechner geht nicht





> Was haben sie gemacht ?





> ja nix...eben ging er noch



ist klar


----------



## missmarple (21. September 2008)

Gooooooooooooooooooooogle............. Fooooooooohoooooooooooons............. *ruf* Jetzt sag doch mal einer was zu meiner Ehrenrettung!!! *klimper*


----------



## Instantcold (22. September 2008)

@ google und rest,

ich werd die woche wohl ausfallen, hab die Rüsselpest und noch ein paar andere wehwehchen. Muss mich erstmal auskurieren und werde dann wieder am Main unterwegs sein.

Grüße


----------



## fohns (22. September 2008)

Gute Besserung, InstandCold 

Gute Besserung, missarple


----------



## missmarple (22. September 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> Gute Besserung, missarple


----------



## Google (22. September 2008)

Joh, von  mir auch gute Besserung.

Ihr Lieben....Ich hab die morgige Tour rausgenommen!.....weil es sehr regnerisch sein soll.....ich net so viel Lust habe.....und ich auch net weiß, ob ich morgen rechtzeitig online sein kann (immer noch Umzug) um ggfls. bei Schlechtwetter absagen zu können. Ich erledige dann lieber ein paar Sachen.

Ich hab den Dienstagstermin einfach mal auf den Donnerstag verschoben und ich hab Dich einfach drin gelassen marple 

Mittwoch kann ich nicht fahren, da haben wir voraussichtlich eine Sitzung (wie immer Mitwochs)

Bis demnächst, Google


----------



## missmarple (22. September 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Ich hab den Dienstagstermin einfach mal auf den Donnerstag verschoben und ich hab Dich einfach drin gelassen marple



Na, dann wird mir wohl nix anderes übrig bleiben, als mitzufahren, oder??? 
Allerdings hatte sich für morgen noch jemand angemeldet...... Ob der-/diejenige auch so gefügig ist?! 

Wie dem auch sei - ich werde morgen so oder so fahren, sonst krieg ich einen Koller!!!  Falls wer (trotzdem) mitkommen mag, einfach melden...


----------



## Google (24. September 2008)

Maahlzeit 

Jungs und Mädels, das Wetter wird am Wochenende gar net schlecht 

Ich werde deshalb bis Klingenberg zum Bäcker fahren. Vorzugsweise am Sonntag, dass muß ich heuteabend aber noch abklären.

Hat noch jemand Interesse? Ich mach wahrscheinlich schon heuteabend einen LMB-Eintrag.

Grüße

Google


----------



## x-rossi (24. September 2008)

hi google,

hab leider keine zeit  . ghost48 und ich fahren freitag mittag mit dem zug nach blankenstein/thüringen und dann samstag/sonntag den rennsteig - 160 km und 3.000 hm 

leider soll dort das wetter nicht so gut werden


----------



## missmarple (24. September 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Ich werde deshalb bis Klingenberg zum Bäcker fahren. Vorzugsweise am Sonntag, dass muß ich heuteabend aber noch abklären.
> 
> Hat noch jemand Interesse?



Interesse schon, aber mit dem frischen Tattoo wird das nix bis nach Klingenberg... 

Ich werde mich dieses Wochenende wohl opfern und - im Rahmen des Möglichen - den Bäckerei-Test in der etwas näheren Umgebung fortsetzen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (24. September 2008)

Na da wünsch ich Euch mal viel Spass beim Rennsteig  Ich hoffe es gibt wenigstens einen kleinen Erlebnisbericht 

@[email protected] Wenn sich keiner für Klingenberg findet, dann werde ich naatüürlich auf Dich zurück greifen . Ich wollt halt nochmal ein paar Km vor meinem Urlaub fahren.

Sodele, hier der Last-Minute-Eintrag für den Sonntag.

*Klingenberg​*
Grüße

Google


----------



## missmarple (24. September 2008)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Wenn sich keiner für Klingenberg findet, dann werde ich naatüürlich auf Dich zurück greifen .



Das wird ja immer besser......   §$%?#§$%#+*"§#P$%=)&"=$ ***zensur*** 
Womöglich bin ich ja schon anderweitig verplant und Du kannst gar nicht auf mich zurückgreifen... 

Naja, das klären wir morgen, beim Versehrten-Spacking... Ich häng mich ab der Fähre dran - muss aber voraussichtlich etwas gemächlich machen, weil mein Knie und die Rippen vorhin bei der Sturzvermeidung ein bisschen was abbekommen haben...


----------



## Google (24. September 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Das wird ja immer besser......   §$%?#§$%#+*"§#P$%=)&"=$ ***zensur***
> Womöglich bin ich ja schon anderweitig verplant und Du kannst gar nicht auf mich zurückgreifen...


Ist nur ein Spass, Gell??  Am Sonntag ist doch vielleicht meine letzte Tour vorm Urlaub und ich muß unbedingt noch ein paar KM machen wenn sich die Gelegenheit bietet. Sonst komm ich doch net mer bei Dir mit


----------



## missmarple (24. September 2008)

@Google: so ein bisschen schlechtes Gewissen steht Dir gar nicht mal so schlecht......


----------



## fohns (25. September 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Naja, das klären wir morgen, beim Versehrten-Spacking... Ich häng mich ab der Fähre dran - muss aber voraussichtlich etwas gemächlich machen, weil mein Knie und die Rippen vorhin bei der Sturzvermeidung ein bisschen was abbekommen haben...



Jesses! Was ist denn da wieder passiert? 
Taten sich Abgründe auf dem Weg auf?

Sonntag geht bei mir nicht, Google.
Wegen vermutlich (klärt sich noch) anderweitiger (psst,geheim ) Mission

Viele Grüße an alle,
fohns.


----------



## Lanzelot (25. September 2008)

> Taten sich Abgründe auf dem Weg auf?



naja nicht direkt Abgründe, sondern eher ein Geländer.


@Missmaple

Ich hoffe, Deinem Knie und auch der Rippe geht es heute besser.

Gruss
Lanzelot


----------



## missmarple (25. September 2008)

@fohns: ES hat mich wieder eingeholt und mein unedles Ross in einem Rinnchen bocken lassen... 

@Lanzelot: naja, geht so... Aber ich spar mir mein Gejammer für das Googlechen auf - der soll auch noch was davon haben! 


Yours, 
dabbischkeit.


----------



## Google (25. September 2008)

So ist das wenn man nicht nach vorne guckt, sondern nach Männern 

Natürlich auch gute Besserung von mir!

Bei mir darfst Du natüürlich jammern......Jetzt wo wir doch beide gemeinsam unerträgliche Leiden überwinden müssen.


----------



## theobviousfaker (25. September 2008)

Ich werd mich dann am Sonntag dranhängen, dann jammern wir zu dritt  Meiner Hand gehts jetzt zumindest so weit wieder gut, dass ich mit dem MTB kilometer fressen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drinkandbike (25. September 2008)

@faker...... auch der Mainradwanderweg birgt Hindernisse und Gefahren


----------



## Google (25. September 2008)

Ich bitte um eine ordnungsgemäße Anmeldung im LMB! Ich bin das so von der Arbeit gewohnt und bestehe darauf 

drinkandbike, was ist mit Dir am Sonntag? Neben biken ist auch Kaffee "drinken" geplant


----------



## drinkandbike (25. September 2008)

Lust hätte ich schon...aber meine bessere Hälfte geht Wandern und ich kümmere mich dann um unseren Nachwuchs! Kann die 26 Kilo leider nicht in meinen Rucksack packen

macht euch nen schönen Tag. ich lese dann abends den Bericht und möchte Bilder von den Kuchenbergen sehen.


----------



## missmarple (25. September 2008)

Google schrieb:


> So ist das wenn man nicht nach vorne guckt, sondern nach Männern



 Ich *habe* nach vorne geschaut!!!  Tja, der Boxenstopp am Apfelbäumchen nachher ist hiermit gestrichen!!!!!!


----------



## Lanzelot (25. September 2008)

> Tja, der Boxenstopp am Apfelbäumchen nachher ist hiermit gestrichen!!!!!!



Genau...keine Gnade


----------



## Instantcold (25. September 2008)

@ missmarple und google

Hoffe die "Überraschung" ist mir gelungen 
War eine sehr schöne Tour in den Sonnenuntergang am Main.

Werde wenn das Wetter trocken ist, wieder am Dienstag am Main unterwegs sein.


Grüße
René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (25. September 2008)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> Kann die 26 Kilo leider nicht in meinen Rucksack packen



Mein Herr, dies möchte ich anzweifeln. Mein TransAlpin fasst 30 Liter. Menschen bestehen zu 80-90% aus Wasser, welches bekanntlich die einfach zu merkende Dichte von 1kg/l hat. Damit passt dein Nachwuchs prima in meinen Rucksack den ich dir zu diesem Zweck gerne ausleihe. Die 4 überschüssigen Liter Fassungsvermögen sollten die 10-20% Differenz der Dichte locker schlucken. 
Deinen Proviant, für den ja kein Platz mehr ist, trage ich für dich freiwillig.
Keine weiteren Ausreden!


----------



## missmarple (25. September 2008)

@Instantcold: hast Du ein Glück, dass wir solche "Spacking-Autisten" sind und uns nicht spontan für eine andere Route entschieden haben...  

@theobviousfaker: physikalisch einwandfrei aufbereitet, sehr schön! *applausapplausapplaus* Sollte das "delta rho" doch nicht ausreichen, würde ich dafür plädieren, den Kopf aus dem TransAlpin ragen zu lassen - das wäre unter Umständen auch der erforderlichen O2-Zufuhr zuträglich!


----------



## theobviousfaker (26. September 2008)

Gute Idee. AuÃerdem passt dann noch eine kleine Trinkblase rein damit der kleine Balg auch Ruhe gibt.
Gibts fÃ¼r die SchlÃ¤uche bereits SchnulleraufsÃ¤tze?

[klugscheiÃ]"delta rho" reicht sicherlich immer fÃ¼r irgendwas, und wenn dann ist es hÃ¶chstens zu _groÃ_. [/klugscheiÃ]
Danke fÃ¼r die Blumen, fÃ¼r irgendwas _mÃ¼ssen_ die 2x500â¬ Bildungsschmiergeld an Herrn Koch ja gut sein


----------



## missmarple (26. September 2008)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Gibts für die Schläuche bereits Schnulleraufsätze?



Ohhh, eine Marktlücke!!!  *geschäftwitter*

Hmmm, ich darf gar nicht drüber nachdenken, wieviel Bildungsschmiergeld ich schon lassen durfte...  Wenn's danach geht, müssten die mir heute in der Prüfung eigentlich einen Sekretär stellen - ach was, anderswo hätte man für das Geld das Diplom schon an der Wand hängen und wäre genauso "schlau"!


----------



## theobviousfaker (26. September 2008)

In Kroatien wurde letztens ein Diplome verkaufender Prof (vorerst) freigesprochen. Begründung vom Richter: Ist doch übliche Praxis.  
Verpfiffen hat ihn ein Student, dems zu teuer war 

Was für ein Bild ich von dem Land wieder male  So schrecklich rückständig ist es da eigentlich net aber der Sozialismus hat seine Spuren hinterlassen.


----------



## drinkandbike (26. September 2008)

bin in Verhandlung mit meinem Nachwuchs. Könnte aber teuer werden ( ich glaub es geht um 10 Kugeln Eis und um einen Berg Schokolade) Im übrigen hat die junge Dame Bedenken geäußert: Die SpackenTruppe sei ihr nicht geheuer...fallen ja Alle (fast) vom Rad oder Stuhl. Konnte sie kaum beruhigen. Sie meinte aber Stützräder dürften auch wieder montiert werden.


----------



## Google (26. September 2008)

Instantcold schrieb:


> @ missmarple und google
> 
> Hoffe die "Überraschung" ist mir gelungen
> War eine sehr schöne Tour in den Sonnenuntergang am Main.


Joh, die ist Dir gelungen  Mir gings ganz genauso, die Tour hat mir richtig gut gefallen. Obwohl ich gestern völlig motivationslos war. Liegt wohl an den Mitfahrern, dass es dann doch noch ein gelungenes spacking wurde 

@[email protected] Du warst verdächtig oft im Windschatten  Das lag aber nicht an Deiner Fitness, Gelle? He,He... 

drink, ich fahre so oft mitem Bike, ich bin nur noch geübt auffem Sattel zu sitzen. Deshalb bin ich halt vom Stuhl gestürzt


----------



## Lanzelot (26. September 2008)

> ich fahre so oft mitem Bike, ich bin nur noch geübt auffem Sattel zu sitzen. Deshalb bin ich halt vom Stuhl gestürzt



Ob *das* Deine Frau künftig als Entschuldigung gelten lässt.........


----------



## Google (27. September 2008)

Tach Jungs und Mädels

Morsche hab ich kein Bock auf Klingenberg. Ich fahr bei dem Wetter ein bisserl durchs Gelände, natürlich _*noch*_ WAB-lastig mit Pause im Naturfreundehaus. Das wird meine letzte Tour vorm Urlaub sein. Wer mit will kann sich ja einfach hier melden. Ansonsten wünsch ich schon mal schon mal ein schönes WE 

Grüße

Google


----------



## missmarple (27. September 2008)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> In Kroatien wurde letztens ein Diplome verkaufender Prof (vorerst) freigesprochen.



Das heisst, bei dem kann man jetzt wieder......................... ?!?!?! 




Google schrieb:


> Mir gings ganz genauso, die Tour hat mir richtig gut gefallen. Obwohl ich gestern völlig motivationslos war. Liegt wohl an den Mitfahrern, dass es dann doch noch ein gelungenes spacking wurde



Schleimer!!!  
Jaja, ich fand's ja auch ganz nett... 




			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Du warst verdächtig oft im Windschatten  Das lag aber nicht an Deiner Fitness, Gelle? He,He...



*lölchen* Ich weiss *nicht*, was Du meinst?!?!?! Allerdings mache ich mir rückwirkend Sorgen, wie oft *Du* in der Vergangenheit an meiner Felge gelutscht hast...  




			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahr bei dem Wetter ein bisserl durchs Gelände, natürlich *noch* WAB-lastig mit Pause im Naturfreundehaus.



Na dann, viel Spass und lass Dir den lecker Kuchen schmecken! 

Freiwillig leicht-lädierte Grüsse,
marple.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (27. September 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Allerdings mache ich mir rückwirkend Sorgen, wie oft *Du* in der Vergangenheit an meiner Felge gelutscht hast...


Ich bin nicht so wie die anderen!! 



Ich bin anständig, Ja?


----------



## x-rossi (28. September 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Na da wünsch ich Euch mal viel Spass beim Rennsteig  Ich hoffe es gibt wenigstens einen kleinen Erlebnisbericht


RENNSTEIIIIIIG


----------



## Google (28. September 2008)

Ah so! Muß ja wirklich geil gewesen sein 


@[email protected] Ich verabschiede mich schon mal vom Bikegeschehen. Diese Woche komm ich nicht mehr zum fahren, ich werde erst wieder so richtig Mitte/Ende Oktober aktiv. Da gehts dann auch endlich wieder ins Gelände aber recht locker wie es sich im Herbst/Winter gehört. 

Euch wünsch ich gute Biketage- und touren.....vor allem sturzfrei 

Bis denne  

Google


----------



## Lanzelot (29. September 2008)

@Google

Viel Spass im Urlaub, komm erholt zurück und vor allem, pass auf Deine Knochen auf 

@Rest

Da müssen wir wohl alleine los zum GoogleGedächtsnisspacken..........
oder fahren wir jetzt eher in den Wald........

Gruss


----------



## missmarple (29. September 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht so wie die anderen!!



Stimmt, Du bist *SCHLIMMER!!!!!!* 

Schönen Ur****, gute Erholung und komm heil wieder!


----------



## x-rossi (29. September 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Ah so! Muß ja wirklich geil gewesen sein


und wie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




einen erlebnisbericht wird es von ghost48 und mir in form von text/bild/video geben, sobald wir die dateien abgeglichen und sortiert haben.

vorabinfos: der rennsteig von ost nach west startet in blankenstein und endet in hörschel. so herum ist es er meiner meinung nach besser zu fahren, wenn auch nicht unbedingt leichter 

auch funktioniert die etappeneinteilung so herum meiner meinung besser. die 1. etappe bis oberhof hat somit 110 km mit 1.900 hm, die 2. etappe wird dann easy-peasy mit 68 km und 1.100 hm runtergerollert.

von west nach ost sind es 400 hm mehr mit doofen tragepassagen, die wir von ost nach west nicht hatten.

plan für 2009 den rennsteig als alpencrossvorbereitung unbeding mit ein 

im zug hin nach blankenstein hatte ghost48 mich nochmal kurz geschockt, als er mir den rennsteig als nadelwaldweg erklärte. ich hasse nadeln auf trails und kann nadelbaumwälder eigentlich gar nicht leiden.

aber schon der erste kilometer auf den rennsteig hat mir einen ganz anderen nadelwald gezeigt, als ich ihn erwartet hätte. folgendes ist kein foto von uns aber charakteristisch für die unzähligen trails:


----------



## fohns (29. September 2008)

Ciao, Güüglü!!
Schönen Urlaub Dir und Deiner Familie!!

Es grüßt herzlich, auch den Rest, der 
fohns.


----------



## missmarple (29. September 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> Ciao, Güüglü!!



Sehr schön! 
Da erinnere ich mich doch spontan an eine Feierabend-Runde mit dem Renner vor ein paar Jahren im Taunus, als das weisse Kreuz auf meinem 'Swiss Federation'-Trikot wohl ein wenig "verrutscht" war und mir ein etwas älterer Mitbürger anatolischer Abstammung vom Strassenrand jubelnd zuwinkte, als ich vorbeifuhr...


----------



## theobviousfaker (29. September 2008)

Wenn man das Foto nur sehen würde, x-rossi 
Man ich bin echt neidisch  Hätt ich mich mal nicht auf die Fresse gelegt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (30. September 2008)

so besser?


----------



## theobviousfaker (30. September 2008)

Ah jetzt sehe ich beide. 
Ähm, wann fahrt ihr wieder hin?  

Ich kann so langsam auch wieder agressiver fahren, also meine Hand verheilt grad gut und schnell. Je weniger ich sie schone desto schneller heilt sie. Das war bei bisher allen Verletzungen so und ich hoffe das bleibt so, wenn ich mich schon auf die Schnauze lege


----------



## x-rossi (30. September 2008)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Ähm, wann fahrt ihr wieder hin?


da musst du dir aber den hintern aufreissen und anfangen ernsthafter zu trainieren ... VOR ALLEM auch ein wenig technik.

der rennsteig ist vollgestopft mit wurzeln, auch bergauf, die noch größer sind, als auf dem foto. und die wurzeln waren noch feucht. ghost48 war da geschockt stehen geblieben als er um die rechtskurve schoss und sich vor ihm dieses gewirr präsentierte. ich weiß nicht wie ich reagiert hätte, ich fuhr auf diesem abschnitt hinter ihm, aber ich bin auch kein so eiskalter typ, der mit 20-30 sachen aus einer kurve in schräglage sein persönliches wurzelerlebnis sucht. wir haben dann erstmal nach einer möglichkeit ausschau gehalten, wie man die groben, nassen wurzeln am besten überfahren könnte. auf dem bild siehts natürlich wieder mal nach nix aus, aber dieser teppich da war gute 4 meter lang und 15 zentimeter hoch. und nass.

dann gibts noch 3 versteckte große naturtreppen (holz/erde/stein) und auf den schnellen schotterabfahrten, die schneller sind, als vom feldberg die straße runter, gibt es extrem viele längsrinnen die sich mit dem weg ins tal ziehen und permanent auf meterlangen abschnitten die fahrbahn wechseln. und richtige querrinnen, die gute 60 zentimeter lang und 20-30 cm tief sind. 

geplant ist noch nix, aber es könnte wieder september werden oder auch oktober, je nach wetterlage. oktober könnte wegen dem satten gelb und rot der wenigen laubbäume ganz interressant sein. dann vielleicht noch temperaturen um die 18° c und höchstens so feucht wie dieses jahr - perfekt!

fast vergessen: ohne fully wird dein hintern bluten und die beine fluchen


----------



## drinkandbike (30. September 2008)

ja ja mit dem richtigen Material läßt sich überall gut rauf und runter donnern. @rossi: was macht Lenker???


----------



## x-rossi (30. September 2008)

hi drinkandbike,

ihm gehts gut  . bin gerade am schrauben und wir können einen neuen termin machen. wieder um 18:00 irgendwann die woche?


----------



## missmarple (30. September 2008)

Mal was ganz anderes: bei der Durchforstung meines Ersatzteillagers ist mir eine Ladung Schläuche (2x 26" AV13; 3x 28" SV15 extra long/60mm) in die Hände gefallen, für die ich auf absehbare Zeit keine Verwendung habe. Da das Material ja mit der Zeit nicht unbedingt besser wird, würde ich selbige abgeben... 

Bedürftige bitte melden. 


_Edit:_ bin nebenbei selbst bedürftig, was die Wahl der neuen Bereifung angeht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (30. September 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> da musst du dir aber den hintern aufreissen und anfangen ernsthafter zu trainieren ... VOR ALLEM auch ein wenig technik.


Jaja  sag das mal meinem Sturzengel, dass er da was falsch verstanden hat. 



x-rossi schrieb:


> dann gibts noch 3 versteckte große naturtreppen (holz/erde/stein) und auf den schnellen schotterabfahrten, die schneller sind, als vom feldberg die straße runter, gibt es extrem viele längsrinnen die sich mit dem weg ins tal ziehen und permanent auf meterlangen abschnitten die fahrbahn wechseln. und richtige querrinnen, die gute 60 zentimeter lang und 20-30 cm tief sind.


Also so ziemlich alles worauf ich mich schon spektakulär hingelegt oder spektakulär geradeso-nicht-hingelegt (siehe Avatarbild) habe  Das nenn ich Herausforderung 



x-rossi schrieb:


> geplant ist noch nix, aber es könnte wieder september werden oder auch oktober, je nach wetterlage. oktober könnte wegen dem satten gelb und rot der wenigen laubbäume ganz interressant sein. dann vielleicht noch temperaturen um die 18° c und höchstens so feucht wie dieses jahr - perfekt!


Unbekannte schwere Trails mit Laubdecke, du *willst* mich doch ins Krankenhaus bringen 



x-rossi schrieb:


> fast vergessen: ohne fully wird dein hintern bluten und die beine fluchen


Ihr verweichlichten Sofafahrer habt doch keine Ahnung 

Ich bin aber sowieso schon am sparen. Vielleicht reichts nächstes Jahr für ein gebrauchtes Stumpjumper (wohl leider nicht in meiner absoluten Traumfarbe) oder Epic.


----------



## HelixBonus (30. September 2008)

Der Faker klopft hier Sprüche! 
Fahr erst mal den Rennsteig mit nem Hardtail!


----------



## Google (30. September 2008)

Darf ich mich überhaupt noch melden wo ich mich doch schon verabschiedet habe?  

Schön das Ihr nochmal so ne Tour fahren konntet. Diese oder ähnliches hätte ich mir auch gerne als Abschluss gewünscht 

In der Türkei werd ich nun wohl nicht ganz radfrei sein. Ich werde mir wohl ab und an ein Bike leihen und ein bisserl die Landschaft erkunden können.

Wenns ja nur net so warm wäre 

Its soooooo funny ​
He,he

Güglüü


----------



## Erdi01 (30. September 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> so besser?


coole Animation, aber warum außenrum ... 



missmarple schrieb:


> _Edit:_ bin nebenbei selbst bedürftig, was die Wahl der neuen Bereifung angeht...


also mit NN machst Du nix falsch, einer der besten Allrounder. Die verschiedenen Versionen unterscheiden sich nur durch mehr Pannenschutz. Mußt Du wissen wieviel Panne Du brauchst. Apro Pos Panne, nix schützt mehr davor wie Latex  Auch ne Überlegung wert sind MK's 

*@Güglüü = SÄCKLÜÜ*


----------



## Google (30. September 2008)

@[email protected] Die anderen wissens schon was ich empfehlen werde, du auch gleich 

Ich hab nun schon einige Pneus getestet und komme immer wieder auf einen zurück: Dem Smart Sam. Seine Profilierung ergibt einen sehr guten Seitenhalt (bei nicht mehr als 2,5 bar) und hat durch den _Mittelsteg_ ein klasse Abrollverhalten auf Aspalt und Waldautobahnen. Der Verschleiss ist WIRKLICH supergering. Ich konnte nur Schwächen bei losem Geröll auf recht steilen Trails verzeichen, was aber auch auf meine Fahrtechnik zurück zu führen sein könnte.

Auf dem Cross bin ich den MK gefahren, wo ich aufs erste zwar nichts gegenteiliges sagen kann, mich stört aber der enorme Verschleiss wie bei allen Contis 
Wenn Du Dir den SS holst wirst Du jedenfalls nichts auszusetzen haben.

http://www.schwalbe.com/ger/de/fahr...ereich=5&tn_mainPoint=Fahrrad&tn_subPoint=MTB

Ach so: Ich glaub ich hatte mit den SS erst 2 Pannen





Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Güglüü = SÄCKLÜÜ*


Aber gerne doch


----------



## x-rossi (30. September 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> coole Animation, aber warum außenrum ...


was wäre denn so ne richtige killer-linie, wennn du mit 20-30 sachen von links kommst? 







-

edit/ darf ich auch meine einjährige erfahrung mit dem maxxis ignitor 26x2.10 in die schüssel werfen?

der vordere reifen ist nach 700 km noch immer sehr gut in schuss, der hintere ist am mittelsteg zur hälfte unten, was seine klettereigenschaften aber in keinster weise beeinträchtigt. die seitenstollen sind noch alle vorhanden. bevor der hintere ganz unten ist, werde ich ihn nach vorne holen und den vorderen nach hinten. damit schaffe ich theoretisch schon mal insgesamt mindestens 1.400 geländekilometer.

auf dem rennsteig bin ich ihn 170 km mit 1.9-2.0 bar und latex gefahren bei einem bruttogewicht von 95 kg, bergab überwiegend so schnell, wie ich es zu kurbeln schaffte. der untergrund dabei sah zu 80% so aus und schlimmer (einen platten, weil ganz doof gefahren):







fazit: der ist gar nicht mal so schlecht


----------



## theobviousfaker (30. September 2008)

ghost48 schrieb:


> Der Faker klopft hier Sprüche!
> Fahr erst mal den Rennsteig mit nem Hardtail!



Hardtails werden unterschätzt. Frag mal den x-rossi nach den Fähigkeiten seines Freundes Basti.  Einen kurzen Einblick in seine Fähigkeiten durften wir im Odenwald bestaunen (da wo ich gestürzt bin). Ich denk da is einiges drin. Nich das ich das bereits könnte, aber ich fahr ja auch erst ein Jahr lang ernsthaft im Gelände  Wenn ich groß und stark bin....

@missmarple: Ich würde für den Winter dünne Reifen empfehlen. Außer du gehörst zur Dreck-und-Matschvermeider-Fraktion. Und wenns dann auch noch günstig und leicht sein soll, IRC Mythos für 12 Kröten/Stk bei 500g (2,1").

@google: Mögen dich die Fahrradvermieter mit reinstem Schrott austatten


----------



## x-rossi (30. September 2008)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Hardtails werden unterschätzt. Frag mal den x-rossi nach den Fähigkeiten seines Freundes Basti.  Einen kurzen Einblick in seine Fähigkeiten durften wir im Odenwald bestaunen (da wo ich gestürzt bin).


tolle vorlage , der odenwald auf diesen 100 metern war doch kindergarten gegen die 100 kilometer rennsteigwurzelgeröll.

zuuuufälliger weise haben er und ich heute telefoniert. nach meinen schilderungen war er ganz schön froh, am wochenende gearbeitet haben zu müssen und nicht mitgekommen zu sein. nächstes jahr möchte er auch mit, aber nur mit einem fully, ätsch!

ghost und ich haben auf dem rennsteig auch ein paar cheater  getroffen, die den einen oder anderen wurzeltrail über hunderte von metern bis zu kilometern verlassen und den 'alternativen radweg' genommen haben. die waren auch mit hardtails unterwegs und hatten wohl irgendwann keinen nerv mehr drauf. zugegebenermaßen bin ich am tag 2 die ersten 5 kilometer auch nur waldautobahn gerollt, weil ich einfach erst mal keinen bock mehr auf diese kack wurzeln hatte.

trotzdem: wurzeln! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 rennsteig! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





somit darfst du nächstes jahr also leider noch nicht mit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, wenn basti sich schon ein fully besorgt. und basti und ghost bewegen sich auf jedenfall auf einem level, kein zweifel!

p.s. so hart und ätzend meine ich das jezt gar nicht, wie es sich vielleicht liest. aber du solltest nicht kopflos und mit wirklich guter selbsteinschätzung auf den rennsteig. bis es soweit ist, werden wir noch die ein oder andere tour zusammen fahren. am besten auch den vogesenweg zum sondieren und einstimmen.


----------



## Erdi01 (30. September 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> was wäre denn so ne richtige killer-linie, wennn du mit 20-30 sachen von links kommst?


gaaanz rechts am Baum vorbei durchs Gebüsch geschossen. Dann hatt sich zumindest das Problem mit den Wurzeln erledigt  

Ansonsten sieht das aus wie hier 

 da kommt man auch von links mit 20 + X


----------



## missmarple (30. September 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> also mit NN machst Du nix falsch, einer der besten Allrounder. Die verschiedenen Versionen unterscheiden sich nur durch mehr Pannenschutz. Mußt Du wissen wieviel Panne Du brauchst. Apro Pos Panne, nix schützt mehr davor wie Latex  Auch ne Überlegung wert sind MK's



Ähhh, auch auf die Gefahr hin, mich jetzt unsäglich zu blamieren, aber was sind "MK's"??? *schäm* 
Was den Pannenschutz beim NN angeht, wäre halt die Frage, wie gravierend da die Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Versionen sind?! Allerdings muss ich gestehen, mittlerweile eher zu den Maxxis' zu tendieren - lasse mich aber auch gerne noch umstimmen... 




Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Güglüü = SÄCKLÜÜ*



  




SÄCKLÜÜ schrieb:


> @[email protected] Die anderen wissens schon was ich empfehlen werde, du auch gleich



Ob ich mir von *Dir* was empfehlen lasse, muss ich mir erst noch überlegen, Mistgiggel! 
Hmmm, hast Du den Smart Sam auf dem Fusion drauf??? Hab da nicht so drauf geachtet - lag wohl dran, dass ich bemüht war, dass meine Knie nicht zu stark an die Ohren dotzen... 


Einen Dank jedenfalls an das fachkundige Auditorium!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (30. September 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> aber was sind "MK's"??? *schäm*



Contis Mountain King, gilt/galt bisslang als DER Reifen nach anfänglichen Qualli-Problemen. Gibt's auch in verschiedenen "Pannenstufen". Ich habe ihn auf meim Rush in der SS (Supersonic) Version. Auf dem Gemini habe ich den NN. Ich fahre jeweils die Normalen, Leichtesten ohne zusätzlichen Pannenschutz, aber mit Latex. Mir ist geringer Rollwiderstand wichtiger wie das letzte Quentchen Tracktion oder Pannensicherheit. Der Verschleiss ist bei den Mischungen natürlich höher. Pannensicher sind Beide, zumindest bei mir. 1 Platten auf den letzten 5-6 TKM


----------



## theobviousfaker (1. Oktober 2008)

@x-rossi: Du darfst mich aber auch net immer so schrecklich ernst nehmen 
Ne, keine Frage, ich glaub deiner Einschätzung natürlich. Immerhin warst du schonmal da und ich kenns nur von zwei kleinen Bildern. 
Im dicke Sprüche klopfen drückt sich nur meine angestaute Trail-Notgeilheit aus  Immerhin habe ich schon fast drei Monate dieses Jahres wegen meiner ganzen Stürze pausieren müssen. Das nagt ganz schön an mir, vor allem bin ich die letzten zwei Wochen nicht einmal länger als 15 Minuten am Stück gefahren  Und jetzt bin ich auch noch zu Hause angekettet, weil ich unbedingt lernen muss (10.10. Klausur). Ich verkneif mir bis dahin sogar das Schrauben am Stadtrad, obwohl endlich alle Teile da sind 

Außerdem gibts hier auch noch genug Trails an denen ich mich messen kann  Damit sich für mich die Kosten einer größeren Anreise auch fahrerisch überhaupt lohnen.


----------



## HelixBonus (1. Oktober 2008)

@Faker

einen Tourenbericht gibt's übrigens im Mutterschiff! 
Tag 2 folgt...


----------



## _jazzman_ (1. Oktober 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> also mit NN machst Du nix falsch, einer der besten Allrounder.



Das mag wohl sein, dass der NobbyNic ein ganz guter Allrounder ist, aber für Herbst und Winter würde ich die Dinger nicht unbedingt wählen. Im Nassen taugt der NobbyNic nicht wirklich was. Für den Sommer ok, aber Herbt und Winter no-go.

Wenns ein Schalbe sein soll, dann eher den Albert (2.25) oder FatAlbert (2.35).


----------



## missmarple (1. Oktober 2008)

@Erdi: Danke! 



_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Wenns ein Schalbe sein soll, dann eher den Albert (2.25) oder FatAlbert (2.35).




Nö, Schwalbe ist kein Muss. Wie gesagt, derzeit schwanke ich (nach wie vor...) zwischen NN und Maxxis Ardent... 
Mit Conti hab ich auf dem Renner zwar gute Erfahrungen gemacht, aber auf dem MTB bisher nicht wirklich - insofern hab ich die gedanklich ausgespart.


----------



## Google (1. Oktober 2008)

FRECHHEIT!!!  :

*Zitat von SÄCKLÜÜ *

Deshalb exclusiv nur für Dich nochmal MEIN Urlaubswetter 

Ps.: Warum muß eigentlich (fast)jeder NN Fahren?? Ich kapiers net


----------



## x-rossi (1. Oktober 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> gaaanz rechts am Baum vorbei durchs Gebüsch geschossen. Dann hatt sich zumindest das Problem mit den Wurzeln erledigt


genau! zuhause haben alle kleinen buben große klicker 

ach, fahr nächstes jahr halt mal mit und zeig, wie es geht. ist ein wochenendtripp, bei dem du dir den freitag freinehmen solltest, um ohne hektik samstag morgens starten zu können. SÄCKLÜÜ kommt hoffentlich auch mit 



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ansonsten sieht das aus wie hier:
> 
> 
> 
> da kommt man auch von links mit 20 + X


kenne ich, bin ich schon mit slicks (btw, maxxis xenith 1.5) gefahren, aber da wars auch trocken.

jaja ... ich bin gespannt 



ghost48 schrieb:


> ... im Mutterschiff! ...


wo ist denn das 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Google schrieb:


> Ps.: Warum muß eigentlich (fast)jeder NN Fahren?? Ich kapiers net


ja ... weil!


----------



## theobviousfaker (1. Oktober 2008)

Der Eisbären-Thread ist das gedankliche Mutterschiff dieses Threads hier 

Also den wirklich fetten Albert (2,35) kann ich für den Winter nicht unbedingt empfehlen. Auf Matsch schwimmt der wie ein Boot, in sonstigem lockeren Zeug (Laub und Erde die noch kein Matsch ist ) hat er allerdings so guten Grip, dass man bisweilen kaum noch vorankommt   Also bin da etwas geteilter Meinung. Hatte auf dem Vorderrad allerdings auch nie einen anderen Stollenreifen, kann also keine Vergleiche bieten.


----------



## missmarple (1. Oktober 2008)

ZUCKERPÜPPCHEN (besser?! *g*) schrieb:


> FRECHHEIT!!!  :
> 
> *Zitat von SÄCKLÜÜ *
> 
> Deshalb exclusiv nur für Dich nochmal MEIN Urlaubswetter



Nur für mich?!?!?! Ach, Googlechen...  
Pah, flieg Du nur in die Sonne - da würde ich mir nur die vornehme Blässe ruinieren!  Ausserdem bin ich ja nicht aus Zucker - so ein bisschen Wasser von oben macht mir gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar nix!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (1. Oktober 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> SÄCKLÜÜ kommt hoffentlich auch mit


SÄCKLÜÜ hat bei solchen Events immer Interesse  Sofern es zeitlich passt und mir meine Frau die Aldiplastiktüten nicht um die Ohren haut (normalerweise trägt sie diese für SÄCKLÜÜ), würd ich schon ganz gerne mit 


x-rossi schrieb:


> ja ... weil!


Genau so isses!

@[email protected] Bis bald cherie 

So jetzt sach ich aber wirklich tschö! In 5 Stunden gehts wieder raus aus den Federn. Gegen Mittag dürften wir dann zum ersten mal in den Genuß des Mittagsbuffets kommen. Na ja, wenns so warm ist, kann ich gar net so viel essen.

Bis bald 

Google


----------



## theobviousfaker (2. Oktober 2008)

Wie siehts denn morgen aus bei den Offebächern? Ich muss zwar lernen aber zwei Stunden Fahrt sind drin, ich brauch sowieso abwechslung.
Hab heute auch mal wieder angefangen zu fahren, bloß mickrige 30km  Aber lernen is numa wichtiger zur Zeit.
Also wenn die Herren rossi und ghost morgen Lust auf ne kleine Runde haben, meldet euch mal  Wo wir dann fahren is mir Wurscht solangs im ungefähren Zeitrahmen bleibt.


----------



## x-rossi (2. Oktober 2008)

ich habe lust. aber meinst du 2h netto, oder brutto?


----------



## Instantcold (2. Oktober 2008)

@ rossi

Ich dacht du fährst jetzt 4 Wochen nichts mehr???

Grüße

Instantcold


----------



## x-rossi (2. Oktober 2008)

dachte ich zuerst auch, instantcold  , aber ich fühle mich schon seit gestern, wie bergauf freihändig im wiegetritt 

eine tour geht noch, dann ist pause. gabel und dämpfer gehen samstag zur wartung.


----------



## theobviousfaker (2. Oktober 2008)

Äh, brutto, wenn ich das richtig verstehe  Dürfen auch gern 3 sein. 
Wird für dich ja sowieso ne Spazierfahrt. Ich will meinem Körper einfach ma sagen, dass es wieder losgeht  Sollst mich also auch gern ein bisschen quälen, bleibst ja noch im Spazier-Bereich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (2. Oktober 2008)

wo willst du denn in 3h hingekommen sein?


----------



## theobviousfaker (2. Oktober 2008)

Naja man muss nehmen was man kriegt. Im Frankfurter Stadtwald solls ein paar gute Trails geben, wir können ja ein bisschen suchen. Ansonsten weiter Richtung Dietzenbach, Heusenstamm (da kenn ich wengistens ein paar km Trail), Mühlheim, ne Runde um die Grünen Seen und fertig ist die Schleife. Das sollte für 3h locker reichen. Reicht das als Orientierung? 
Klar, ist ne Menge WAB dabei aber mehr ist bei mir leider nicht drin.

Von mir aus auch in die andere Richtung: Maintal, Bad Vilbel (da kenn ich einige km Trail die ich aber nicht ohne weiteres finde, war noch nicht oft da), Berger Hang und noch ne kleine Runde rund um Offenbach, da kenn ich ein bisschen was. Wenn wir andersrum fahren können wir in Maintal vielleicht bei meiner Tante sehr guten selbstgebackenen Kuchen abgreifen  wenn sie gerade nicht noch im Urlaub ist.


----------



## x-rossi (2. Oktober 2008)

nach WAB ist mir irgendwie nicht so, sorry!


----------



## theobviousfaker (2. Oktober 2008)

Schade. Ich versuch sie ja auch immer zu vermeiden, aber für ne längere Tour bis in den Spessart oder Taunus reicht bei mir die Zeit nicht.


----------



## missmarple (4. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

habe heute mal ein wenig an meiner noch etwas unzureichenden Ortskenntnis gearbeitet und mich am "X11"er entlanggehangelt... Zu meinem Erschrecken und Erstaunen war da stellenweise beinahe so ein Fussgängerverkehr, wie am Mainradweg!!!  
Zustände sind das......  

Grüsse,
marple.


----------



## missmarple (5. Oktober 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> (...) am "X11"er entlanggehangelt... Zu meinem Erschrecken und Erstaunen war da stellenweise beinahe so ein Fussgängerverkehr, wie am Mainradweg!!!



... heute schon wieder!  Irgendwas läuft da falsch... 

Mal noch eine Frage an die Ortskundigen: hier und da hab ich mal was vom "Birkenhainer" aufgeschnappt... Ist das der "schwarzes B"-Weg??? 
Zu Erklärung, was/wo ich meine: bin heute auf dem Rückweg über Michelbach gefahren und von da aus erst den "roten Balken/9" - über dem leider quer ein nicht gerade schmächtiger Baum liegt... *hmpf* - und dann links auf den "B"...


----------



## Erdi01 (5. Oktober 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> hier und da hab ich mal was vom "Birkenhainer" aufgeschnappt... Ist das der "schwarzes B"-Weg???


JA

Wegen Deiner "Ortserkundungen" Samstags ist, soweit ich weis, nach wie vor 13:30 Teffpunkt Dettinger Brücke (Go Grazy und/oder König) fahr da halt mit. Oder häng Dich an Google, der kennt das "Birkenhainer-Gebiet" gut. 

Kannst Dich auch an mich hängen, ich kenn auch einiges. Mein Revier ist neben Spessart, auch Odenwald. Indian Summer-mäßig könnt demnächst was laufen ... übrigens sind wir auch auf Schmalspur unterwegs, falls da mal interesse besteht.

CU irgendwann ...


----------



## missmarple (5. Oktober 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Oder häng Dich an Google, der kennt das "Birkenhainer-Gebiet" gut.



Jap, hab ich schon gemacht - werd ich auch wieder, sobald Säcklüü wieder in heimischen Gefilden verweilt!  




Erdi01 schrieb:


> Kannst Dich auch an mich hängen, ich kenn auch einiges. Mein Revier ist neben Spessart, auch Odenwald. Indian Summer-mäßig könnt demnächst was laufen ...



Danke für das Angebot.  Wenn Du gnädig mit mir bist, können wir darüber mal verhandeln...  
Alternativ kannst Du mich auch standesgemäss in dem Gefährt spazierenfahren, das ich heute mal wieder in Grosskrotzenburg passiert habe - vielleicht verleihen die das ja?! 








Erdi01 schrieb:


> übrigens sind wir auch auf Schmalspur unterwegs, falls da mal interesse besteht.



Aber auf jeden Fall!!! 
(ach so, das darf man ja hier gemeinhin eigentlich nicht laut äussern... *g*)


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Oktober 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Danke für das Angebot.  Wenn Du gnädig mit mir bist, können wir darüber mal verhandeln...
> Alternativ kannst Du mich auch standesgemäss in dem Gefährt spazierenfahren, das ich heute mal wieder in Grosskrotzenburg passiert habe - vielleicht verleihen die das ja?!


 ähm ... oui cheri (muß hier gerade Säcklüüs Part übernehmen und Süßholz raspeln ) ... bei meiner derzeitigen Kondition würde das spaßig, momentan müssen alle gnädig mit mir sein. Vllt passen auch Zwei hintenrein und wir suchen uns einfach ein anderes Opfer  ... z.B. Säcklüü, der ist ja dann ausgeruht


----------



## missmarple (6. Oktober 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ähm ... oui cheri (muß hier gerade Säcklüüs Part übernehmen und Süßholz raspeln )



Ich seh schon, das mit der Urlaubsvertretung ist hier gut geregelt... 




Erdi01 schrieb:


> Vllt passen auch Zwei hintenrein und wir suchen uns einfach ein anderes Opfer  ... z.B. Säcklüü, der ist ja dann ausgeruht



Guuuter Plan!!!  
(oha, ich hör ihn schon schimpfen, wenn er wieder da ist...  )


Ansonsten werde ich nach neuerlichen Problemen am Wochenende heute wohl mal den vielgerühmten "Doc G. aus G." aufsuchen und eine Audienz vereinbaren... *seufz*

_Edit: nächsten Montag geht's zur stationären Aufnahme für's grosse Schwarze...  _


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lanzelot (6. Oktober 2008)

> (oha, ich hör ihn schon schimpfen, wenn er wieder da ist...  )



oder jammern, dass sein Fuss ja sooo weh tut und er ja gar keine Kondition mehr hat ......*winselmodus aus*


----------



## Adrenalino (7. Oktober 2008)

Huhu Leute,

ich weiß, Wetter soll besser werden und da denkt man dann an ganz andere Sachen wie GRUNDLAGENTRAINING 

Aber, je früher man damit beginnt umso besser! Daher möchte ich HEUTE schon auf den Beginn des GA-Training aufmerksam machen. Das wird sich dann regelmäßig durch den Winter ziehen, guggt ihr hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5410

Geplant ist im November aber auch noch was abwechlungsreicheres.....aber dazu muss der Thread-Ersteller erstma ausm Urlaub zurück kommen, dann gibts nähere Infos 

Nachtrag : Mist, der Link im LMB funzt net.......hat jemand Ahnung wie ich Bilder aus meinem Album ins LMB verlinke??????


----------



## missmarple (9. Oktober 2008)

N'Abend allerseits! 

Hätte mich heute bloss mal einer in der Rikscha spazierengefahren...... 

Nachdem das Stevens gestern neue Schläppchen bekommen hat, war heute das Auto dran... Also ab in die Werkstatt, Auto dagelassen, Rad aus dem Kofferraum und ab auf die heissersehnte Testfahrt mit den Maxxis'. An der ersten Steigung wich die Euphorie dann dem Unmut über die auf der Kassette tänzelnden Kette - da ging ausser dem kleinsten Ritzel genaugenommen gar nix mehr...  Also spontan umentschlossen und den direkten Weg in die Ambulanz von Doc G. gewählt. 

Auf halbem Weg dorthin hat's mich dann leider geschmissen - und so war die Ambulanz von Doc G. dann auch nicht die letzte, die ich heute noch gesehen habe...  Die Einladung der krankenkässlichen Ambulanz - naja, eigentlich war's eher eine Aufforderung... - über Nacht zu bleiben, habe ich dankend abgelehnt und mich nach Hause begeben. 

Das Rad hat dank meines heldenhaft anmutenden "Sich-drunter-schmeissens" zum Glück kaum was abbekommen. 

Sonstiger Status:

Schädel, Ellbogen (rechts), Handgelenk (rechts), Mittelhand (links), Becken, Knie (rechts), Knöchel (rechts) - geprellt
Haut Ellbogen (rechts) und Knöchel (rechts) - weg
Armling - im Ar***
Handschuh, der den Feindkontakt mit der Brombeerhecke überlebt hatte - im Ar***
Cybershot - im Ar*** (wie auch immer das im Rucksack passiert ist?!?!?!)
Ego - im Ar***.

  

Im Übrigen war das mal wieder ein Lehrbuchbeispiel, warum man eigentlich (was ich ja auch nicht mache...) *immer* mit Helm fahren sollte - wenn ich mir vorstelle, wo die "Delle", die da jetzt drin ist, sonst wäre...... 

Lädiert grüssend,
marple.


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Oktober 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Hätte mich heute bloss mal einer in der Rikscha spazierengefahren......



... Du willst da jetzt aber keinem ein schlechtes Gewissen machen ... *Gute Besserung*  ... und pass mal ein bisschen besser auf Dich auf


----------



## Lanzelot (10. Oktober 2008)

> * Schädel, Ellbogen (rechts), Handgelenk (rechts), Mittelhand (links), Becken, Knie (rechts), Knöchel (rechts) - geprellt
> * Haut Ellbogen (rechts) und Knöchel (rechts) - weg
> * Armling - im Ar***
> * Handschuh, der den Feindkontakt mit der Brombeerhecke überlebt hatte - im Ar***
> ...



Hört sich ja nicht gut an....hast Du ein Tänzchen mit einer Rotte Wildschweine gewagt ?

Auch von mir GUTE BESSERUNG

Gruss


----------



## missmarple (10. Oktober 2008)

@Erdi: danke!  An der Sache mit dem Aufpassen arbeite ich... 

@Lanzelot: ebenfalls danke!  Nö, "leider" nicht...


----------



## fohns (10. Oktober 2008)

Was machst Du denn für Sachen?
Gute Besserung für Dich!

Viele Grüße an alle vom
fohns.


----------



## missmarple (10. Oktober 2008)

@fohns: habet dank! 


Mal ein kurzer *offtopic*-Einschub: irgendwie - das "wie" ist mir immer noch ein Rätsel... - hat's gestern meine Cybershot im Rucksack erwischt und das Display ist hinüber.  Sonst scheint sie noch zu funktionieren und zum Fotografieren würde der Sucher ja reichen, aber an den Einstellungen ohne Display was zu ändern...... Ich vermute mal, dass sich das vielleicht sogar reparieren lässt, nur ist halt die Frage, wie aufwändig das (zeitlich/finanziell) ist und ob es sich "lohnt"?! Hat jemand von Euch schonmal Erfahrungen in der Richtung gesammelt???


----------



## Lanzelot (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich meinte mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben dass so ein Display ca. 100 kostet.
Aber ich würde einfach mal bei Sony nachfragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (10. Oktober 2008)

Wenn man selber begabt ist oder jemanden kennt, kann sichs auch lohnen bei ebay eine bereits defekte fürn Abbel undn Eisbärn zu ersteigern und selber umzubauen. Displays sind keine Kunst, beschränkt sich meist auf altes abschrauben und Stecker ziehen und mit dem neuen rückwärts  Allerhöchstens noch ein wenig löten.


----------



## Torpedo64 (11. Oktober 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> ...... Ich vermute mal, dass sich das vielleicht sogar reparieren lässt, nur ist halt die Frage, wie aufwändig das (zeitlich/finanziell) ist und ob es sich "lohnt"?! Hat jemand von Euch schonmal Erfahrungen in der Richtung gesammelt???


 
Sony ist bei Reperatur sehr teuer. Habe einmal die Erfahrung gemacht. War sogar bei Sony in Singapur und es war trotzdem nicht billiger...


----------



## missmarple (11. Oktober 2008)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> War sogar bei Sony in Singapur und es war trotzdem nicht billiger...



Ui, das ist aber in der Tat heftig! 

Habe zwischenzeitig mal mit meinem Händler telefonisch Rücksprache gehalten - der meinte auch, dass sich das beim Display mit der Reparatur nicht rentieren würde......


----------



## Kulminator (11. Oktober 2008)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Sony ist bei Reperatur sehr teuer. Habe einmal die Erfahrung gemacht. War sogar bei Sony in Singapur und es war trotzdem nicht billiger...



Warum sollte Sony in Singapur günstiger sein??  Dort ist mittlerweile das Preisniveau fast vergleichbar zu den westlichen Staaten. Wenn man bedenkt, daß eine gute Kamera heutzutage nicht mehr als 150 EUR kosten muss, macht eine Reparatur eigentlich keinen Sinn, oder?


----------



## missmarple (11. Oktober 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Warum sollte Sony in Singapur günstiger sein??  Dort ist mittlerweile das Preisniveau fast vergleichbar zu den westlichen Staaten.



Gerade Singapur gilt schon noch ein wenig als "Paradies", was das angeht...




Kulminator schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt, daß eine gute Kamera heutzutage nicht mehr als 150 EUR kosten muss, macht eine Reparatur eigentlich keinen Sinn, oder?



Das entspricht so ziemlich der Aussage meines Händlers... 
Gibt's irgendwelche Empfehlungen für eine Neuanschaffung??? Da ich noch eine DSLR habe, liegt die Priorität eher darauf, dass sie möglichst kompakt sein sollte, mit einem brauchbaren optischen Zoom (mind. 3x) - halt was handliches für unterwegs.


----------



## Torpedo64 (11. Oktober 2008)

<<- d e l e t e d ->> *reason:* ot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (11. Oktober 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Gibt's irgendwelche Empfehlungen für eine Neuanschaffung??? Da ich noch eine DSLR habe, liegt die Priorität eher darauf, dass sie möglichst kompakt sein sollte, mit einem brauchbaren optischen Zoom (mind. 3x) - halt was handliches für unterwegs.



Wenn meine Canon den Geist aufgibt, wirds bei mir wohl soetwas in der Richtung *Olympus m850SW (wasserdicht, stoßfest)*


----------



## Kulminator (11. Oktober 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Wenn meine Canon den Geist aufgibt, wirds bei mir wohl soetwas in der Richtung *Olympus m850SW (wasserdicht, stoßfest)*



ich schwör auf Canon  Mit ner IXUS kann man nix falsch machen (ich poste das hier mal so auf die Gefahr hin, daß der eine oder andere Schlaumeier was Negatives über Canon zu berichten hat)


----------



## _jazzman_ (11. Oktober 2008)

@Kulmi Ich bin auch begeistert von der Canon Ixus (hab sie ja selbst). Aber die Olypus ist stoß- und wasserfest...  Beim Alpencross hat ein netter Mitfahrer ein Foto von mir gemacht und bei der Übergabe zurück an mich hat der Dappes sie in einen reißenden Gebirgsbach fallen lassen... Und das gleich auf der ersten Etappe. Nach 2 stündigem liebevollen trockenföhnen im Hotel ging sie wieder. (Objektivdeckel geschrottet und Zoom funktioniert aber nicht mehr). Die Olympus hätte das sicher mit gemacht.

So jetzt aber genug Offtopic hier, sonst gibts Haue vom Meister wenn er ausm Urlaub zurück ist...


----------



## missmarple (11. Oktober 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Wenn meine Canon den Geist aufgibt, wirds bei mir wohl soetwas in der Richtung *Olympus m850SW (wasserdicht, stoßfest)*



 *hust* Das übersteigt leider dezent das (nicht vorhandene) Budget... 




Kulminator schrieb:


> ich schwör auf Canon  Mit ner IXUS kann man nix falsch machen (ich poste das hier mal so auf die Gefahr hin, daß der eine oder andere Schlaumeier was Negatives über Canon zu berichten hat)



Hmmm, also ich kann zu Canon nichts schlaumeiern - zumindest nicht, was Kameras angeht...  
Ich hatte mal eine kompakte Konica, die hat leider nicht so viel getaugt. Meine DSLR ist eine Olympus, mit der bin ich ziemlich zufrieden und mit der Cybershot *war* ich's auch. 




_jazzman_ schrieb:


> So jetzt aber genug Offtopic hier, sonst gibts Haue vom Meister wenn er ausm Urlaub zurück ist...



Na, das geht ja auf meine Kappe und dafür krieg ich dann eins auf den Deckel... Ne Gehirnerschütterung hab ich ja eh schon - insofern kann's nicht viel schlimmer werden!


----------



## Kulminator (12. Oktober 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> So jetzt aber genug Offtopic hier, sonst gibts Haue vom Meister wenn er ausm Urlaub zurück ist...




können das ja an "anderer Stelle" weiterdiskutieren ...


----------



## theobviousfaker (12. Oktober 2008)

Budget immer noch zu klein? Der billigste Händler der da gerade aufgeführt ist (Erhardt) ist übrigens einer der kompetentesten und seriösesten. Da hab ich auch schon Krams für meine DSLR gekauft, umgetauscht, zurückgegeben, ohne Probleme.


Jemand später Lust auf ne spontane Tour? Ich sitz jetzt in meinem Zimmer und schraub solang mein anderes Rad zusammen. Wenn jemand interesse hat irgendwas "geländiges" zu fahren, schreibt mir ne PN oder so. Ich schau hier ab und zu rein und bin dann auch sehr kurzfristig fahrbereit


----------



## Google (12. Oktober 2008)

GÃ¼nneÄ±dem aus der TÃ¼rkeÄ± grÃ¼sst SaecklÃ¼Ã¼ 

Mtb-Sport nÄ±x fÃ¼r Fraue !! Was machde Maedsche Marple nur !!

Gute Besserung !


Ich meld mÄ±ch am Donnerstag wÄ±eder, da bÄ±n Ä±ch wÄ±eder daheÄ±m  Freu mÄ±ch auf ordentlÄ±che BÄ±kes, ordentlÄ±ches Gelaende und endlÄ±ch wÄ±eder ordentlÄ±che Bewegung .....und natÃ¼rlÄ±ch auf dÄ±e Touren mÄ±t Euch!! Ob MaÄ±nspackÄ±ng, TraÄ±ls oder Renner 

BÄ±s denne Jungs und Maedels

GÃ¼glÃ¼Ã¼


----------



## theobviousfaker (12. Oktober 2008)

Armer Güglüü, jetzt hat man ihm schon alle i-Punkte geklaut  Hast du noch genug zum zurückfahren? Wenn nicht, schäm dich nicht bei uns zu melden, wir legen für dich zusammen!


----------



## missmarple (12. Oktober 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Mtb-Sport nÄ±x fÃ¼r Fraue !!



Hadde SÃ¤cklÃ¼Ã¼ gekriege zu viele Sonne auf KÃ¶pflÃ¼Ã¼, was?!?!?! 




			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Was machde Maedsche Marple nur !!
> 
> Gute Besserung !



Ei, das kommt halt davon, wenn Du nicht auf mich aufpasst...... 
Danke! 




			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Freu mÄ±ch auf ordentlÄ±che BÄ±kes



Joa, die Chancen stehen gut - meins geht morgen stationÃ¤r zu Doc G. nach G. ... 




			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ob MaÄ±nspackÄ±ng



Da hab ich ja heute was gesehen...... auf der anderen Mainseite...... beim Spazierenhumpeln mit einer Freundin...... ein Rudeltier...... die sowas UngehÃ¶riges ja eigentlich gar nicht machen.............


----------



## Google (13. Oktober 2008)

Bald pass Ä±ch wÄ±eder auf DÄ±ch auf mon CherÄ±e.....

Ich wollt schon mal fÃ¼r dÄ±e kommende Tage vorbauen und beÄ± Euch anfragen:

WÄ±e sÄ±ehts aus mÄ±t eÄ±nem FreÄ±tagsnÄ±ghtrÄ±de mÄ±t anschlÄ±essender EÄ±nkehr beÄ± eÄ±ner PÄ±zza und eÄ±nem BÄ±er Ä±m Buchbergrestaurant?  Waere sehr schee wenn gaanz vÄ±ele wollen und kÃ¶nnen und alle "Was weÄ±ss Ä±ch alles AmputÄ±erten" wenÄ±gstens mÄ±t Ä±ns Restaurant kommen? StartzeÄ±t so gegen 18:30 Uhr am Druckhaus, weÄ±tere Treffpunkte nach Bedarf.

.....Und am Samstag eÄ±ne schoene GEMUETLICHE Mtb-Tour Ä±n heÄ±mÄ±schen GefÄ±lden mÄ±t EÄ±nkehr Ä±m Naturfreundehaus??  StartzeÄ±t so gegen 11:00/30 Uhr am Druckhaus.

Sacht mal was...

WÃ¼rd mÄ±ch freuen wenn was klappen wÃ¼rde 

Ich guck morsche nochmal reÄ±n

GrÃ¼sse GÃ¼Ã¼glÃ¼


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (13. Oktober 2008)

Google schrieb:


> WÄ±e sÄ±ehts aus mÄ±t eÄ±nem FreÄ±tagsnÄ±ghtrÄ±de mÄ±t anschlÄ±essender EÄ±nkehr beÄ± eÄ±ner PÄ±zza und eÄ±nem BÄ±er Ä±m Buchbergrestaurant?  Waere sehr schee wenn gaanz vÄ±ele wollen und kÃ¶nnen und alle "Was weÄ±ss Ä±ch alles AmputÄ±erten" wenÄ±gstens mÄ±t Ä±ns Restaurant kommen? StartzeÄ±t so gegen 18:30 Uhr am Druckhaus, weÄ±tere Treffpunkte nach Bedarf.



FÃ¼r die Nachtfahrt falle ich wohl nicht zuletzt dank immer noch nicht geliefertem Funzelhalter aus... 

Ansonsten bin ich bis einschliesslich Freitag auf "gelbem Urlaubsschein"... Hmmm, wenn wir den Abend mathematisch gerundet schon zum Samstag zÃ¤hlen, dÃ¼rfte da wohl nichts gegen eine kleine Einkehr sprechen. 




Google schrieb:


> .....Und am Samstag eÄ±ne schoene GEMUETLICHE Mtb-Tour Ä±n heÄ±mÄ±schen GefÄ±lden mÄ±t EÄ±nkehr Ä±m Naturfreundehaus??  StartzeÄ±t so gegen 11:00/30 Uhr am Druckhaus.



Denk dran, die machen Samstag erst um 1400 auf, wenn nicht gerade eine Horde Rentner einfÃ¤llt...... 
Ei jo, mein Hobel wird voraussichtlich Donnerstag entlassen. Wenn mir bis dahin hoffentlich nicht mehr so schwummerig und Ã¼bel ist, wÃ¼rde ich's auf einen Versuch ankommen lassen. 

Yours, 
fallobst.


----------



## fohns (13. Oktober 2008)

Liebe Freunde und -innen des Mainspackensports,

am Donnerstag ab 17.45 Uhr ab Druckhaus zum Spacken. Bei hinreichend gutem Wetter. Richtung AB, Druckhaus-Druckhaus ca. 1.5 Std. Interessenten?

Ms. Marple
Wer wars denn?

Googlü
Gibts nicht genug zu Essen dort???
Was wiegste gerade? 
Im Ernst: Freitag ist gute Idee. Fohnsin käme auch mit, wenn Deine Frau auch mitkommen würde. Treffen wir die Mädels aufm Berg, wir fahren standesgemäß auf dem Hinterrad an. Allerdings kann ich erst ab 19.00 Uhr ab Druckhaus.... Zur Not käme ich auch mit dem Auto nach.

Guude,
der Fohns.


----------



## _jazzman_ (13. Oktober 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Da hab ich ja heute was gesehen...... auf der anderen Mainseite...... beim Spazierenhumpeln mit einer Freundin...... ein Rudeltier...... die sowas Ungehöriges ja eigentlich gar nicht machen.............









 welches Rudeltier hast Du gesichtet???


----------



## theobviousfaker (13. Oktober 2008)

Hey Güglü, Freitag sieht ganz gut aus, warum eigentlich nicht. Ich schau nochmal während der Woche...
Samstag aber nicht, da werde ich arbeiten. Sonntag bin ich dann wohl in Darmstadt an der Burg Frankenstein, siehe Nachbarthread.


----------



## missmarple (13. Oktober 2008)

@fohns, _jazzman_: ich werde mich hüten, hier irgendwen öffentlich namentlich zu denunzieren - nööö, nööö...... *hüstel*


----------



## Siam (14. Oktober 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Bald pass Ä±ch wÄ±eder auf DÄ±ch auf mon CherÄ±e.....
> 
> Ich wollt schon mal fÃ¼r dÄ±e kommende Tage vorbauen und beÄ± Euch anfragen:
> 
> WÄ±e sÄ±ehts aus mÄ±t eÄ±nem FreÄ±tagsnÄ±ghtrÄ±de mÄ±t anschlÄ±essender EÄ±nkehr beÄ± eÄ±ner PÄ±zza und eÄ±nem BÄ±er Ä±m Buchbergrestaurant?  Waere sehr schee wenn gaanz vÄ±ele wollen und kÃ¶nnen und alle "Was weÄ±ss Ä±ch alles AmputÄ±erten" wenÄ±gstens mÄ±t Ä±ns Restaurant kommen? StartzeÄ±t so gegen 18:30 Uhr am Druckhaus, weÄ±tere Treffpunkte nach Bedarf.



Nach rund einem halben Jahr kÃ¶nnte ich eigentlich auch mal wieder eine Runde mit Euch drehen. War ja immer ganz nett. Im Sommer sind in der Woche eben nur die Fahrten zur Arbeit angesagt und Wochenendtouren beginnen bei mir immer schon recht frÃ¼h. Und die Nightrides liegen mir ja eigentlich ganz gut. 

Bleibt die Frage ob ich mich bei irgendwem im Team zur Winterpokal-Teilnahme anmelde (gut, so viel werde ich nicht zu den Punkten beitragen...)

GruÃ
Thomas


----------



## Instantcold (14. Oktober 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> Liebe Freunde und -innen des Mainspackensports,
> 
> am Donnerstag ab 17.45 Uhr ab Druckhaus zum Spacken. Bei hinreichend gutem Wetter. Richtung AB, Druckhaus-Druckhaus ca. 1.5 Std. Interessenten?



Ich werde am Start sein. Werde dann wohl schon ab Kleinostheim zum Druckhaus spacken und wieder mit zurück und dann mal sehen wie ich noch Lust habe 

Könnt also los fahren, falls ich es nicht bis 17:45 zum Druckhaus schaffen sollte, werde hier so gegen 1630 mein Rad klar machen und gemütlich losrollen...

Grüße

Instantcold


----------



## Google (14. Oktober 2008)

HÄ±

mÄ±t dem FreÄ±tag hoert es sÄ±ch doch schon ganz gut anÅ den halten wÄ±r uns schon mal fest ok ??  DÄ±e GoogelÄ±n + KÄ±nd werden auch dabeÄ± seÄ±n. Ich meld mÄ±ch am Donnerstagmorgen und mach vÄ±elleÄ±cht eÄ±nen LMB-EÄ±ntrag....oder auch jemand anders?

Na und Samstag fahr Ä±ch natÃ¼rlÄ±ch auch 

Also bÄ±s denneÅ des Internet Ä±s eÄ±n bÄ±sserl langsam 

Tschoe


----------



## fohns (16. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute,

leider muss ich die Tour heute abend absagen.
Das Wetter ist nicht so gut, außerdem liege ich auf der Nase (hab ich ganz ohne Bike geschafft. Ähem...).
Ich seh zu, dass ich für morgen abend fit bin.

Viele Grüße an alle,
der fohns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lanzelot (16. Oktober 2008)

Servus,

also ich werde morgen abend auch am Start sein.
Bleibt es bei 18:30 am Druckhaus, oder gibts noch einen LMB ?

Gruss


----------



## Google (16. Oktober 2008)

Moin, moin

ich wollte gerade einen LMB machen, geht aber net . Vielleicht hab ich es verlernt ??

Deshalb auf diesen Weg:

*Nightride durch die Wälder Buchbergtaniens....

....auf direktem Weg zur Buchbergkneipe bei Pizza und Bier 

Circa 1,5 Stunden grooven wir vorwiegend auf WAB durch die Nacht, bis wir zum Buchbergturm gelangen. Dort kehren wir in die Gaststätte ein. Auf der Rückfahrt können wir gerne bei Bedarf der Gruppe noch ein Schleifchen dranhängen.

Startzeit:

19:00 Uhr Mainradweg am Druckhaus in Hanau Steinheim

Hinweis:

Helm und Licht ist Pflicht!*

Für die Versehtenliga: So gegen 21:30 Uhr werden wir in der Gaststätte einlaufen.

Bitte sagt mir doch bescheid wer nun mitfährt, bzw. erst in der Buchberggaststätte mit dabei ist. Wer den Weg nicht kennt, kann mich gerne übers Handy anrufen. 

Bis denne


----------



## Google (16. Oktober 2008)

Hat jetzt doch geklappt  Mein Cookie war wohl zu alt.

*Nightride am Donnerstagabend​*
Und hier schon die Samstagstour:

*Vorderspessart am Samstagmorgen​*
Grüße 

Google


----------



## Lanzelot (16. Oktober 2008)

Also ich werde dann um 19:00 Uhr am Druckhaus sein.

Gruss


----------



## fohns (16. Oktober 2008)

Google schrieb:


> 19:00 Uhr Mainradweg am Druckhaus in Hanau Steinheim
> Circa 1,5 Stunden grooven wir vorwiegend auf WAB durch die Nacht
> Für die Versehtenliga: So gegen 21:30 Uhr werden wir in der Gaststätte einlaufen.



Somit meinst Du bestimmt *20.30 Uhr* Uhr Treff in der Pizzaria. 
Wenn ich nicht um 19.00 Uhr am Druckhaus bin, komme ich bzw. kommen wir direkt zum Buchberg.

Viele Grüße
fohns


----------



## Instantcold (16. Oktober 2008)

Servus,

ich werde morgen direkt auf den Buchberg kommen, sofern es mein Navi findet. Werde ebenfalls gegen 20:30 ankommen, habe noch bis 19:30 training., dann schnell duschen und gleich ins Auto.

Gibt es eine Adresse, die ich ins Navi eingeben kann vom Buchberg??


Grüße

Instantcold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (16. Oktober 2008)

Uups..hast recht fohns, ich meinte natürlich 20:30 Uhr

@[email protected]  Hier die Adresse:

Gaststätte Buchberg
Am Buchberg 1
63505 Langenselbold

Wieviel sammers jetzt?

fohns+fohnsin
miss marple
instant
Lanzelot
Google+Googlein+Googleino
faker

und wer noch ?

Wer fährt eigentlich jetzt mit dem Bike? Ich, Lanze??? Vielleicht sollten wir auch gleich mit dem Auto kommen  (ernsthaft gemeint)

Grüße

Google


----------



## missmarple (16. Oktober 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> außerdem liege ich auf der Nase (hab ich ganz ohne Bike geschafft. Ähem...).



  






Google schrieb:


> Hat jetzt doch geklappt  Mein Cookie war wohl zu alt.
> 
> *Nightride am Donnerstagabend​*



Naja, mit den Wochentagen hast Du's irgendwie auch nicht so... Die Nachtfahrt ist am *Freitagabend*...... 

Spitzfindig grüssend,
marple.


----------



## Lanzelot (17. Oktober 2008)

> Wer fährt eigentlich jetzt mit dem Bike? Ich, Lanze??? Vielleicht sollten wir auch gleich mit dem Auto kommen  (ernsthaft gemeint)



Ja wie ??? - Pizza und Bier ohne vorher was dafür getan zu haben....
Schwächelst Du etwa ?


----------



## Google (17. Oktober 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> *Freitagabend*......


......Yes! Mein Hirn scheint noch woanders zu sein 



Lanzelot schrieb:


> Ja wie ??? - Pizza und Bier ohne vorher was dafür getan zu haben....
> Schwächelst Du etwa ?


 Na gut  Die anderen werden fett und kurzatmig, wir bleiben im Saft 

Da kann ich auch endlich meine Sigma Black Power Led für 8  ausprobieren


----------



## missmarple (17. Oktober 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Die anderen werden fett und kurzatmig, wir bleiben im Saft



     Na, dann mal viel Spass heute Abend, Ihr Sportskanonen!!!!!! *schmoll*


----------



## Erdi01 (17. Oktober 2008)

Google schrieb:


> ... wir bleiben im türkischen Bratensaft


  = Säcklüü


----------



## fohns (17. Oktober 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> = Säcklüü





Ich schächel mit. Bin noch nicht so fit zum fahren.
Die Fohnsens reisen als mit dem Auto an 

Bis heute Abend
Fohns


----------



## missmarple (17. Oktober 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> = Säcklüü



 




			
				fohns schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schächel mit.



Nee, das ist die vollkommen falsche Auslegung... Unsereins hat's halt nicht nötig, sich Speis und Trank erst abstrampeln zu müssen - wir können uns das auch so leisten!


----------



## drinkandbike (17. Oktober 2008)

haut euch nur Pizza und Biere in den Bauch....ich trainiere lieber!!

P.s : bin neidisch weil ich heute hier nicht weg komme.


----------



## Google (17. Oktober 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Unsereins hat's halt nicht nötig, sich Speis und Trank erst abstrampeln zu müssen - wir können uns das auch so leisten!


 Hab lange nicht mehr so lachen müssen 

Aaahh, es zwickt und zwackt heute wieder so im Fuß  Ich komm dann auch mittem Audo 

@ drink und alle die net kommen: SCHAADE !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (17. Oktober 2008)

Habs eben erst nach Haus geschafft, die Tagesplanung wurde völlig gesprengt  Schade!


----------



## missmarple (18. Oktober 2008)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> haut euch nur Pizza und Biere in den Bauch....



Haben wir, nebst Pasta und Salat...... Kollektives Futterkoma! 
Nächstes Mal kommste mit! 


Yours,
sheepness.


----------



## Google (18. Oktober 2008)

Ja war echt ein lustiger Abend  Jetzt muß ich erst mal runterkommen, dann gehts in die Heia und bald auch schon wieder aufs Bike


----------



## missmarple (18. Oktober 2008)

Google schrieb:


> und bald auch schon wieder aufs Bike



Stimmt, da war was... *gääähn*


----------



## missmarple (18. Oktober 2008)

Sodele, wieder daheim... 

Ein herzliches *Dankeschön* an die Herren für treues Geleit - ich hab's Euch mehrfach angeboten!!!  - und eine gemütliche WAB-Reha-Tour!


----------



## Instantcold (18. Oktober 2008)

so, habe nun meinen Sportlichen Tag auch beendet, war eine nette Tour heute google, hat viel Spaß gemacht, können wir gerne bei gelegenheit wiederholen.

War noch 2 Stunden im Training und fühle mich gut. Morgen werde ich noch eine lockere 2-3 Stunden Runde drehen.

Bis demnächst auf der Schafweide 

Grüße
Instantcold


----------



## theobviousfaker (18. Oktober 2008)

Sagtmal, kann mir jemand eine Route zur Burg Frankenstein in Darmstadt so mal eben beschreiben? Ich fahr da morgne hin und hab kein Bock Landstraße zu radeln  Startpunkt ist relativ wurscht, Hauptsache er liegt nördlich von der Burg


----------



## Google (18. Oktober 2008)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Sagtmal, kann mir jemand eine Route zur Burg Frankenstein in Darmstadt so mal eben beschreiben?


 Sorry, keine Ahnung 

Die heutige Tour war wirklich sehr nett: Bestes Wetter, riesige Bienenstich- und Streuselstücker, gute Laune! Was will man mehr 

Und ab jetzt werde ich wieder regelmäßig fahren:

*Am Montag im Gelände​* Es geht nur Montag weil ich am Dienstag net kann.

*Mainspacking am Donnerstag​*
Ich freue mich wie immer über Mitfahrer 

@[email protected] Es geht wieder  Bist Du wieder dabei? (Auch wenn ich mom nicht ganz so fit bin wie vor dem Bruch)

@fohns, [email protected] Viel Spass bei der morgigen Tour!

Grüße

Google


----------



## x-rossi (19. Oktober 2008)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Sagtmal, kann mir jemand eine Route zur Burg Frankenstein in Darmstadt so mal eben beschreiben? Ich fahr da morgne hin und hab kein Bock Landstraße zu radeln  Startpunkt ist relativ wurscht, Hauptsache er liegt nördlich von der Burg


fällt dir aber früh ein, wa?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (19. Oktober 2008)

Man kann ja fragen  Route hab ich mir eben selbst zusammengestellt und mit Sprachanweisungen auf meinen MP3-Player gespielt. Bin mal gespannt ob das klappt


----------



## missmarple (19. Oktober 2008)

@Google: Montag negativ. Donnerstag hängt - mal wieder... - davon ab, ob der Laternenhalter endlich mal kommt... Falls ja stelle ich schonmal Antrag auf gemässigtes Pedalieren; war wohl doch noch etwas zu früh und viel gestern... *hmpf* 
Aber schee war's trotzdem!


----------



## Google (19. Oktober 2008)

Ist ok, mm 

Ach, ich wollte ja noch ein paar Bilder aus der Türkei posten:

*Mein Hightechjugendbike "Made in Türkei" *





*Kurz vor den Manavgatwasserfällen:*





*Und der ultimative Beweiß, dass Cannondale nur zu billigen Kopien in der Lage ist. Hier nämlich das Original:*


----------



## missmarple (19. Oktober 2008)

Google schrieb:


> *Mein Hightechjugendbike "Made in Türkei" *



Na, dann weisst Du ja jetzt, wie ich mich damals grössenmässig auf Deinem Raid gefühlt hab...


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Oktober 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Und der ultimative Beweiß, dass Cannondale nur zu billigen Kopien in der Lage ist. :







*Wir** sind der Vater aller Bikes Luck Guurgelwasser*



​


----------



## _jazzman_ (19. Oktober 2008)

@Google Ist das dein neuer Mainradweg-Flitzer aus Türkiye Cumhuriyet??? Und die passenden Schuhe haste auch schon, wie ich sehe. Wenns mal wieder voll ist auf dem MRW, einfach das Bike schultern, durch die Menge joggen und danach wieder auf den MRW-Flitzer hüpfen. Aber bitte dabei immer schön GA-Pulsbereich bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (19. Oktober 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Aber bitte dabei immer schön GA-Pulsbereich bleiben.




Hmmm, da hatte Säcklüü wohl doch Recht, als er meinte, Du wärst möglicherweise der 










PS:


----------



## _jazzman_ (19. Oktober 2008)

@MM Ich kann gar kein Wolf im Schafspelz sein, denn ich fahr kein GA...


----------



## missmarple (19. Oktober 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @MM Ich kann gar kein Wolf im Schafspelz sein, denn ich fahr kein GA...



... scheinst Dich aber dafür gut bezüglich des artspezifischen Verhaltens auszukennen!


----------



## _jazzman_ (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich wohn nur ein paar Meter vom Main weg und schau den GA-Spacken immer zu... Daher auch mein artspezifisches Fachwissen... Aber alles nur reine Theorie. Praktische GA-Erfahrung habe ich keine vorzuweisen.


----------



## missmarple (19. Oktober 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Ich wohn nur ein paar Meter vom Main weg und schau den GA-Spacken immer zu...



   Ein Spacken-Spanner!!!!!!


----------



## Google (19. Oktober 2008)

*Iiiih voll eglisch!!!*


----------



## _jazzman_ (19. Oktober 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Ein Spacken-Spanner!!!!!!



Na klar... Ich sitz im Sommer immer mim kühlen Bierchen am Mainradweg und schau zu, wenns wieder heißt:

*Mainspacken*




*vs.* *
MRW-Jogger*





live von der Main Promenade.​


----------



## missmarple (19. Oktober 2008)

Google schrieb:


> *Iiiih voll eglisch!!!*



Oha, schnüffelst Du wieder an deinem "Riech-Trikot"??? 




_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Na klar... Ich sitz im Sommer immer mim kühlen Bierchen am Mainradweg und schau zu, wenns wieder heißt:
> 
> *Mainspacken*
> 
> ...



O.k., wann soll ich wo sein??? Ich bring auch Bier mit!


----------



## Google (19. Oktober 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Oha, schnüffelst Du wieder an deinem "Riech-Trikot"???


Echter Schaffsbockduft 


missmarple schrieb:


> O.k., wann soll ich wo sein??? Ich bring auch Bier mit!


Duuhuuu...ich nehm Dich gleich auf die Hörner


----------



## missmarple (19. Oktober 2008)

Stinklüü schrieb:


> Echter Schaffsbockduft



Bähhhhhh, *das* ist eeeklisch!!! *grusel*




Spielverderberlüü schrieb:


> Duuhuuu...ich nehm Dich gleich auf die Hörner



Es wird einem aber auch nix, rein gaaaaaaar nix gegönnt...  
Dabei spackst Du doch auf der anderen Seite des reissenden Flusses. Hmmm, es sei denn auf der jazzman'schen Tribüne logiert man mit einem Opernglas???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (19. Oktober 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Manchmal ist es schon sicherer, wenn man ein paar Meter Abstand wahrt...
> Für die uneinsichtigen Streckenabschnitte gibts dann Pabblik Fjuing auf Großleinwand.


----------



## missmarple (19. Oktober 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Manchmal ist es schon sicherer, wenn man ein paar Meter Abstand wahrt...



Klar, von wegen Infektionsgefahr... 




_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Für die uneinsichtigen Streckenabschnitte gibts dann Pabblik Fjuing auf Großleinwand.



Sehr gut, die Richtmikrofone sind auch positioniert, nehme ich an?  
Das Bier befindet sich in der Kühlung - oder doch eher der herannahenden Jahreszeit angemessen Glühwein zum Aufwärmen???


----------



## theobviousfaker (19. Oktober 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Das Bier befindet sich in der Kühlung


Sparfuchs, muss mann ja nur das Kellerfenster aufmachen


----------



## dandy (20. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

die gestrige Tour mit fohns war eine echte Tour für die Sinne 
Indian Summer im Spessart  und der Streuselkuchen war ein Traum 

Zur heutigen Geländetour schaffe ich es leider nicht, aber aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach werde ich Donnerstag mit spacken...

Bis dahin,
Dandy




Google schrieb:


> Sorry, keine Ahnung
> 
> Die heutige Tour war wirklich sehr nett: Bestes Wetter, riesige Bienenstich- und Streuselstücker, gute Laune! Was will man mehr
> 
> ...


----------



## Google (20. Oktober 2008)

Hi, aufgrund des bombastischen Wetters fahr ich heute wenigstens schon ne halbe Stunde früher los


----------



## fohns (20. Oktober 2008)

Google schrieb:


> @fohns, [email protected] Viel Spass bei der morgigen Tour!
> Grüße
> Google



Danke, Google.

Dir auch Danke, Dandy. 

War ne schöne Tour, aber wegen ein paar Verfahrerchen bin ich schon froh, dass ich sie nicht öffentlich angeboten habe 
Die Strecke ist noch ausbaufähig - von der Streckenführung...
Denn: die Sinne in den Beinen sind heute besonders stark gereizt 
Waren dann doch knappe 84 km und 980 hm bei mir zu Hause....
Also, wir arbeiten die Strecke noch aus zur "Tour für die Sinne" (herrlich).
Aber der Streusel bleibt im Programm 

Viele Grüße Fom
vohns.


----------



## Google (20. Oktober 2008)

Ach war das heute wieder scheeee 


fohns schrieb:


> Also, wir arbeiten die Strecke noch aus zur "Tour für die Sinne" (herrlich).
> Aber der Streusel bleibt im Programm


Wie siehts aus mit dem kommenden WE falls Du Lust hast auf eine Wiederholung? Solange haben wir kein buntes Blattwerk. Wobei ich nur Samstags kann  Sach mal was.


----------



## Giuliano.B (20. Oktober 2008)

Wo würdet ihr am Samstag fahren wollen? Ich als inzwischen auch Berghochfahrer bin froh mal mit gleichgesinnten zu fahren. Meine Kumpels fahren ja alle nur DH, Dirt etc.


----------



## Instantcold (20. Oktober 2008)

Ich für meinen Teil, dachte !!! ja das meine Sonntagstour locker wird.
Aber wir sind nur knapp 30 km mit über 500 hm gefahren und dabei war alles dabei, Trails hoch, kurz DH runter, WAB und etwas MRW und etwa gleichviel Asphalt auf öffentlichen Straßen.

Irgendwie habe ich nicht mit einer solchen Tour gerechnet, aber schön war es und geschwitzt habe ich auch ordentlich.

Mal sehen vielleicht nächsten Sonntag wieder so etwas in die Richtung.
Wobei der Spessartweg auch Interessant wäre, vorausgesetzt die Geschwindigkeit wäre so wie am Samstag.
Mal mit dem "Guide" reden 

Grüße und bis evtl. Donnerstag???

Instantcold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich weiß was. Ich weiß was. Nämlich warum der Googlü heute nicht fährt.

Also mein Lieber:












Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag. Alles Gute, eine schöne Party und always happy trails. 


Viele Grüße vom 
fohns.
Der am Wochenende im Gelobten Land verweilt.  und


----------



## Instantcold (21. Oktober 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> Ich weiß was. Ich weiß was. Nämlich warum der Googlü heute nicht fährt.
> 
> Also mein Lieber:
> 
> ...




Dann schließe ich mich ja gleich mal den Glückwünschen an.

Alles Gute Frank

Grüße
René


----------



## missmarple (21. Oktober 2008)

*Von mir auch alles Liebe und Gute für den alten Säcklüü!!!*






Was das "Geschäftliche" angeht: Donnerstag beim Mainspacken bin ich nicht dabei... Ich ziehe schon etwas eher auf eine neuerliche Testfahrt los. 

Für's WE ist noch nix geplant, aber ich fürchte, dass es da noch zwangsläufig seeehr gemässigt bei mir zugehen wird...  Evtl. führe ich auch den Renner mal wieder aus?!


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Oktober 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> Ich weiß was. Ich weiß was.



... und ich noch viel mehr 

* Alles Gute Frank* ​


----------



## drinkandbike (21. Oktober 2008)

was soll ich bei meinem Namen auch anderes wünschen!


----------



## Claudy (21. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Frank, 

auch von mir  und einen wunderschönen Tag .

Viele Grüße Anke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (21. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Frank,
von mir auch jazzige Geburtstagsgrüße.... 






*Happy Birthday...!*


----------



## Lanzelot (21. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Frank,

wünsch Dir alles Gute zum Geburtstag
Und lass Dich reich 

Gruss
Stephan


----------



## missmarple (21. Oktober 2008)

Na toll, mein Arbeitgeber hat mir gerade eröffnet, dass ich nicht wie geplant nächste, sondern übernächste Woche Dienstag bis Donnerstag in unserer Münchner Niederlassung mein Tagewerk erfüllen darf... *hmpf*  Das ist nicht nur die erste November-, sondern auch die erste Winterpokal-Woche - was mir da an Punkten flöten geht!!! 

Ob ich einen entsprechenden finanziellen Ausgleich auf der Reisekostenabrechnung einfordern sollte???


----------



## Lanzelot (21. Oktober 2008)

> Ob ich einen entsprechenden finanziellen Ausgleich auf der Reisekostenabrechnung einfordern sollte???



aber nur wenn Du Kekse oder ähnliches zum Spacken mitbringst, dann könntest Du es als Bewirtungskosten (Schafe füttern, oder so) absetzen


----------



## shopper (21. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Frank,

wünsch Dir alles Gute zum Geburtstag 
Es waren gestern 586 hm.



Gruß
Oliver


----------



## karsten13 (21. Oktober 2008)

Säcklüü gefällt mir 

Auch von mir noch Alles Gute zum 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## missmarple (21. Oktober 2008)

Lanzelot schrieb:


> aber nur wenn Du Kekse oder ähnliches zum Spacken mitbringst, dann könntest Du es als Bewirtungskosten (Schafe füttern, oder so) absetzen



Spessartschafe füttern??????


----------



## fohns (21. Oktober 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... und ich noch viel mehr



Dann mal raus mit der Sprache 

Google
Also wie schon geschrieben bin ich am Wochenende nicht im Land. 
Am Donnerstag versuche ich, um 1700 am Druckhaus zu sein, kann aber nix versprechen. Ich schick Dir am Donnerstag einfach eine SMS, obs klappt, ok?

Viele Grüße vom 
fohns.


----------



## Google (21. Oktober 2008)

*Ja vielen vielen Dank für die vielen Geburtstagswünsche, auch für die telefonischen * Sogar der shopper hat seinen ersten Post geschafft. Beim Radeln issser ja schon länger dabei 

@[email protected] Warts mal ab wegen Samstag ich bin noch am grübeln ob und was ich anbiete oder ob ich wo mitfahre. Ich werde auf alle Fälle informieren. Immer schön mitlesen  



Instantcold schrieb:


> Wobei der Spessartweg auch Interessant wäre, vorausgesetzt die Geschwindigkeit wäre so wie am Samstag.
> Mal mit dem "Guide" reden


Dann red auch gleich mal mit ihm über die Startzeit. Ei die is ja für mich absolut "No go" 

@[email protected] Ok 

Und jetzt muß ich mal wegen dem WE überlegen...Was ist eigentlich mit Dir Erdi? Was macht Dein Bein 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Adrenalino (21. Oktober 2008)

Huhu Google,

alles gute zum  , viele  feier schön aber trink net zuviel  weißt ja, Alkohol macht die Beine schwach 

Bis denne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Instantcold (21. Oktober 2008)

Google schrieb:


> *
> 
> Dann red auch gleich mal mit ihm über die Startzeit. Ei die is ja für mich absolut "No go"
> 
> *


*

Also Geschwindigkeit wäre geklärt, ZITAT: Gemeinsam Starten, Gemeinsam Ankommen. 

Geschwindigkeit wird sich ähnlich wie die von Samstag halten.

Startzeit bedingt durch die Fahrzeit wird schwierig, aber vielleicht liest Jazzman ja mit und schreibt nochmal was dazu. Mir wäre 0930 persönlich recht.

Grüße

Instantcold*


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Oktober 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit Dir Erdi? Was macht Dein Bein
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Google


Der erholt sich langsam wieder vom WE, *das war Höchststrafe*, auf der Terasse in der Sonne zu sitzen und Däumchen zu drehen 

Hebt mir eine Spackenrunde auf, wenn ich in ein oder zwei Wochen, so saft- und kraftlos wieder starten will ...


----------



## missmarple (21. Oktober 2008)

Google schrieb:


> *auch für die telefonischen *



Tja, man sagt ja Timing sei alles... *hust* 




Instantcold schrieb:


> Geschwindigkeit wird sich ähnlich wie die von Samstag halten.



Und ich hab mir tatsächlich eingebildet, Ihr hättet extra Rücksicht auf mich genommen......  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



   




Erdi01 schrieb:


> Hebt mir eine Spackenrunde auf, wenn ich in ein oder zwei Wochen, so saft- und kraftlos wieder starten will ...



Naja, das Spacken scheint weiter verbreitet zu sein, als bisher vermutet!!!


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Oktober 2008)

*@Gnädigste*, es war einmal vor langer langer Eiszeit, da tapsten die Eisbären am Main auf und ab und dachten: "Was machen wir hier eingentlich ?!?" 
"Machen wir mal nach Mildebersch auf dem *M*ein*R*ad*W*eg", ab jenem Zeitpunkt herrschte Willkür  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und Panik  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 auf dem MRW 

... oder kurz: *Wir** sind die Väter aller Spacken*


----------



## missmarple (22. Oktober 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Gnädigste*



Braaaaaav!


----------



## theobviousfaker (22. Oktober 2008)

Hey, alles gute Güglüü  Bleib verschont von weiteren Verletzungen


----------



## Instantcold (22. Oktober 2008)

@ Gnädigste

Da du ja meistens vorne mitgefahren bist, hast du ja maßgeblich das Tempo vorgegeben.

Ich denke das wir alle gut Unterwegs waren.


Hatte das ja auch nicht negativ gemeint mit der Geschwindigkeit, ganz im Gegenteil, so war ja ein Gleichmäßiges fahren möglich.

Grüße
Instantcold


----------



## Instantcold (22. Oktober 2008)

@ Google

Habe mich für den LMB morgen eingetragen, wie immer Bad Offenbach - Druckhaus - Kleinostheim.

Grüße
René


----------



## missmarple (22. Oktober 2008)

@Instantcold: passt schon! 

Mal was anderes: ich bräuchte noch was Langbeiniges zum Anziehen und bin bisher mit RaceFace immer ganz gut gefahren (buchstäblich...). Habt Ihr noch einen Tipp für Bezugsquellen ausser dem Kronberger Versender???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (22. Oktober 2008)

@Säcklüü  : evtl. komme ich morgen doch ans Druckhaus. Ich mache mich am Nachmittag mal zu Doc G., weiter auf eine Probefahrt in den Wald und würde mich auf dem Heimweg dann ggf. ein Stückchen von Euch schieben lassen...


----------



## Google (22. Oktober 2008)

Gell, Du kannst es nicht lassen   Würde mich freuen wenn Du Dich für ne Weile mit anschliesst.

@[email protected] Das wird wieder  Wie immer 

So, ich biete am Samstag mal ne Mtb-Tour zum Franzosenkopf an. Ich möchts so trailig wie möglich fahren, ich brauch das mal wieder. Ich hoffe es haben einige Zeit  

*Recht trailige Tour zum Franzosenkopf am Samstag​*
Grüße

Google


----------



## missmarple (23. Oktober 2008)

Sodele, während die Herren (hoffentlich!) noch fleissig am Strampeln sind, habe ich mich derweil anderweitig nützlich gemacht und das Bildmaterial ausgewertet.  
Die Spaziertante hat's doch tatsächlich fertig gebracht, das eine Bild dermassen zu verwackeln...... 

Nun denn, hier also das erste offizielle WP-Teamfoto der "Mainspacken"-Herrenriege:






... und mit Quotenfräulein:


----------



## Instantcold (23. Oktober 2008)

Endlich das erste Bild von mir in diesem Forum 

JA wir waren noch fleissig und ich habe noch eine extra Einheit im örtlichen Schwimmbad drangehängt von 2 Stunden. Jetzt noch nen kleinen Salat und dabei noch etwas fern schauen 

Bis nächste Woche am Main??


Ich will mal in die Runde des Teams Fragen wie es mit Montag dem 3. aussieht, ab wann können wir zusammen die erste WP-Runde drehen?
Weitere Mitfahrer sind natürlich ebenfalls Willkommen!!!

Noch einen schönen Abend
Grüße
René


----------



## Google (23. Oktober 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> ...der "Mainspacken"-Herrenriege:
> ... und mit Quotenfräulein:


 Sind wir nicht ein hübsches Team? In dieser Wertung ist uns schon mal der 1.te Platz sicher 

Spacken nächste Woche? Klar!! Bestimmt wieder Donnerstag

Am 03.11. zur Eröffnung Zeit? Naatürlich  Ab 17:00 Uhr Druckhaus stehe ich zur Verfügung, natürlich auch später 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Instantcold (23. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann auch ab 17 Uhr am Druckhaus sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (24. Oktober 2008)

@Mainspacken-Eröffnungstour: bin dabei!  
Was mich angeht allerdings nach Möglichkeit nicht nach 1700 - so langsam schwindet die Hoffnung, dass der Laternenhalter in dem Leben noch geliefert wird...... 

Nachtrag zu gestern: 


			
				Mainspacken-Spruch des Tages schrieb:
			
		

> Da kommt keiner mehr, ich hab keinen überholt!


----------



## Instantcold (24. Oktober 2008)

Da bin ich aber froh, dass mir der Spruch gestern bei einem Puls von geschätzten 300 Schlägen pro Minuten eingefallen ist


----------



## fohns (24. Oktober 2008)

Na, dann ist doch 03.11.2008.17.00.60KMbisAB.0Hm schon klar
InstantCold muss nun aber den zwangshaften LMB eingeben, damit auch alle Mainspacken protokolliert sind!!

Coole Bilder...

Schönes Wochenende allerseits vom
fohns.


----------



## missmarple (24. Oktober 2008)

Instantcold schrieb:


> Da bin ich aber froh, dass mir der Spruch gestern bei einem Puls von geschätzten 300 Schlägen pro Minuten eingefallen ist



Von den Wellen, die der Asphalt hinter Dir geschlagen hat, ganz zu schweigen...  


@Google: wann/wo hast Du die morgige Einkehr geplant??? Deine Tour ist zwar leider noch nix für mich, aber ich wollte ein bisschen Waldspacken gehen. Wenn das schon mit dem Fahren nix gibt, könnten wir uns wenigstens beim Kuchenessen gruppendynamisch Gesellschaft leisten.


----------



## Google (24. Oktober 2008)

Wenn ich die im LMB eingestellte Tour tatsächlich fahre, weiß ich es ehrlich gesagt nicht, weil ich keine zeitliche Vorstellung habe, wann wir am Franzosenkopf sind und anschliessend auf der Rückkehr am Naturfreundehaus vorbei kommen.

Aber wenn sich bie heuteabend noch niemand angemeldet hat, fahre ich eher wieder in unserer Gegend rum, da kann ich Dir genaueres sagen.

So gegen 22:00 Uhr sag ich Dir bescheid 

Grüzi

Google


----------



## Instantcold (24. Oktober 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> InstantCold muss nun aber den zwangshaften LMB eingeben, damit auch alle Mainspacken protokolliert sind!!



So LMB steht, nehmt es mit Humor 


*Winterpokal Opening Team MAINSPACKEN​*
grüße
Instantcold


----------



## missmarple (24. Oktober 2008)

Instantcold schrieb:


> *Winterpokal Opening Team MAINSPACKEN​*



Das Quotenfräulein-Universal-Schaf vermeldet Status "angemeldet"! 

In Sachen Schaffutter lass ich mir was einfallen...


----------



## Google (24. Oktober 2008)

Auch angemeldet 

@[email protected] so gesche 14:30 Uhr Naturfreudehaus? 

Gruß und so


----------



## missmarple (24. Oktober 2008)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] so gesche 14:30 Uhr Naturfreudehaus?



Ahhh, mit Sicherheitspuffer, dass wir nicht wieder *vor* dem Kuchen da sind - raffiniert! 

Ach so, passt!


----------



## Google (24. Oktober 2008)

Wieso freu ich mich nur immer so auf die knackigen Schnitten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Instantcold (24. Oktober 2008)

Weil das beste immer zum Schluss kommt???


----------



## missmarple (25. Oktober 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Wieso freu ich mich nur immer so auf die knackigen Schnitten



Heute war die Schnitte aber ein Kränzchen und eher unknackig...... 

Hier mal noch meine heutige Waldbekanntschaft während des (obligatorischen...) Verfahrers auf dem Weg zum Kuchen, leider etwas unscharf:





Die Frage, wer blöder geschaut hat, als ich um die Kurve gekommen bin, ist noch nicht abschliessend geklärt...


----------



## Google (25. Oktober 2008)

Ich schätze mal er....Warscheinlich fährt da normalerweise keine Sau 



..doch, es war sehr schön, dass wir uns zum gemeinsamen Kuchenessen gefunden haben. Ich fands sehr lustig 

@[email protected] Bist schon gut fit! 

Grüße

Google


----------



## missmarple (25. Oktober 2008)

@Säcklüü: *Mistgickel!!!* *knurr*


----------



## Instantcold (25. Oktober 2008)

War eine klasse Tour und auch sehr lustig und nicht zu vergessen, super Wetter.

bezüglich der Kondition, man tut was man kann 

Freue mich auf die nächste Tour


----------



## Google (26. Oktober 2008)

Moin, moin

Hier meine Tourenabsichten für die kommende Woche:

Gelände am Dienstag​
Und am Donnerstag steht dann wieder Mainspacking​an.

Grüße

Google


----------



## dandy (26. Oktober 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Sodele, während die Herren (hoffentlich!) noch fleissig am Strampeln sind, habe ich mich derweil anderweitig nützlich gemacht und das Bildmaterial ausgewertet.
> Die Spaziertante hat's doch tatsächlich fertig gebracht, das eine Bild dermassen zu verwackeln......
> 
> Nun denn, hier also das erste offizielle WP-Teamfoto der "Mainspacken"-Herrenriege:
> ...



@missmarple: Danke für die schicken Fotos . Ein Traum von einem Team 



Google schrieb:


> Sind wir nicht ein hübsches Team? In dieser Wertung ist uns schon mal der 1.te Platz sicher
> 
> Spacken nächste Woche? Klar!! Bestimmt wieder Donnerstag
> 
> ...



Kommenden Donnerstag, zur besten Spackenzeit, bin ich leider beruflich verhindert . Aber ich versuche am 03.11. zur Eröffnung des WP dabei zu sein .

Bis demnächst,
Dandy


----------



## Instantcold (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich stehe ja schon für Donnerstag fest, werde mal sehen was Dienstag möglich ist, sonst fahre ich am Dienstag noch eine Ausdauer-Einheit.


----------



## missmarple (27. Oktober 2008)

@dandy: Rechnung folgt! 

@Google: ich bin für diese Woche raus. Mein heutiger Versuch, wieder arbeiten zu gehen ist kläglich gescheitert und nun bin ich nach wie vor krankgeschrieben...  
Ansonsten schliesse ich mich dandy an, was die WP-Eröffnung angeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (28. Oktober 2008)

Hi, die Dienstagstour hab ich für heut rausgenommen.


----------



## Instantcold (29. Oktober 2008)

@ google

Ich bin für morgen raus, hab mich wohl am Wochenende erkältet. Werde mich für Montag versuchen wieder fit zu bekommen.

Grüße
Instantcold


----------



## Google (29. Oktober 2008)

Kein Problem. Ich bin mom eh kaum motiviert zu biken. Ich hab mir aber vorgenommen ab Montag wieder richtig einzusteigen.

Dir noch gute Besserung 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Google (29. Oktober 2008)

marple, bist ja ein richtig süßes Knuddelschaf geworden. Schön


----------



## missmarple (29. Oktober 2008)

Google schrieb:


> marple, bist ja ein richtig süßes Knuddelschaf geworden. Schön



Ach, Googlechen......  





Yours,


----------



## missmarple (30. Oktober 2008)

Schalömchen,

wenn ich mich derzeit schon praktisch nicht mit der Radelei beschäftigen kann, dann wenigstens theoretisch!  

Die Tage habe ich ein paar recht interessante Infos in Sachen Fahrtechniktraining bekommen - unter anderem wird ein (in meinen Augen) erschwingliches "Individualtraining" für kleine Gruppen angeboten. Bevor ich mich hier in epischer Breite über die Rahmenbedingungen,etc. auslasse und nur ein "och nö" ernte, wollte ich mal vorhorchen, ob denn generell Interesse an sowas besteht??? "Gastleser" dürfen sich auch angesprochen fühlen.  Wer sich hier nicht offiziell "outen" möchte, kann mir auch gerne eine PN schicken... 

Wenn genug zusammenkommen, würde ich sowas für nächstes Frühjahr organisieren. 

Viele Grüsse,
marple.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Instantcold (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich "oute" mich mal Interessent 

Und gebe mal Bekannt das ich am Wochenende nichts fahren werde, mit Montag hängt davon ab wie mein Gesundheitszustand ist, jetzt kommt noch eine Nebenhöhlenvereiterung dazu. 

Grüße
Instantcold


----------



## Lanzelot (30. Oktober 2008)

Tach,

Fahrtechniktraining klingt interessant......ich hab diese jahr schon zwei bei go-crazy gemacht, aber wenn der Inhalt und der Preis stimmt, wär ich dabei.

Gruss
Stephan

Ach ja....schönes Schaaf hast Du da  
(wo hab ich bloss das Schermesser hingelegt...eben war es doch noch da......)


----------



## speciallady (30. Oktober 2008)

hallo missmarple,

ich oute mich als gastleserin und interessentin am fahrtechnikkurs. desweiteren suche ich noch biketreffs in ffm und umgebung.. trefft ihr euch regelmässig in hanau? würde gerne mal mitfahren.. 

vg sabine


----------



## Hopi (30. Oktober 2008)

Warum wart Ihr denn nicht bei dem Training das die Woff Jungs angeboten haben? Natürlich ist es immer die Frage was man lernen möchte  uphill konnten die einem nicht zeigen


----------



## Instantcold (30. Oktober 2008)

.


----------



## Google (30. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> uphill konnten die einem nicht zeigen


 

@[email protected] Wenns passt warum nicht. Bisher habe ich da kein Interesse gehabt, eigentlich reichts mir wie ich im Gelände zurecht komme. Beim letzten  Alpencross aber habe ich in bestimmten Situationen einfach Schiß gehabt, habe da Rad nicht mehr richtig beherrschen können. Dann hiess es halt kurz absteigen. Ich glaub es ist mal ganz gut zu wissen, wie man auch in schwierigeren Situationen BEWUßT mit seinem Bike umgeht. Mir fehlt die Theorie, der Feinschliff zum Umsetzen in der Praxis. 

@[email protected] Auch wenn ich nicht missmarple heiße, möchte ich Dir antworten: Ja wir treffen uns recht regelmäßig (in Hanau). Die Touren findest Du _in der Regel_ im Last-Minute-Biking unter "Hanau" oder sie werden eben hier angeboten  Einfach mitlesen. Sowohl Gelände als auch Grundlagentouren am Main werden angeboten. Wäre schön wenn Du mal mitfahren würdest. Natürlich fahren wir dan und wann auch mal in anderen Gefilden. MM freut sich sicher auch auf die weibliche Verstärkung. 

Grüße

Google


----------



## missmarple (30. Oktober 2008)

Möööhhh zusammen!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Na, das lässt sich doch schonmal gar nicht so schlecht an!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dann halte ich als Interessierte schonmal fest:
speciallady
Instantcold
Lanzelot
Google

Derzeit bin ich noch dran, mehr Infos zu bekommen, die ich möglichst bald in dieser Runde weitergeben werde...


@Instantcold: gute Besserung!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Lanzelot schrieb:


> (wo hab ich bloss das Schermesser hingelegt...eben war es doch noch da......)







Erst machst Du mir meine Brücke madig und jetzt willst Du mir auch noch ans Fell - Zustände sind das hier...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







speciallady schrieb:


> trefft ihr euch regelmässig in hanau? würde gerne mal mitfahren..



Mal noch ergänzend zu dem, was "Google-der-nicht-missmarple-heisst" geschrieben hat: Startpunkt ist in der Tat meistens Hanau, aber je nach Strecke wird auch am Wegesrand hier und da noch wer - meine Wenigkeit z. B. - eingesammelt. Das läuft hier recht zwanglos und flexibel, naja, meistens...  
Fahr einfach mal mit, wenn wieder was ansteht! 




Hopi schrieb:


> Warum wart Ihr denn nicht bei dem Training das die Woff Jungs angeboten haben? Natürlich ist es immer die Frage was man lernen möchte  uphill konnten die einem nicht zeigen



Wie jetzt, echt nicht?!?!?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Also für mich ist das nicht zuletzt dank einer akuten Gehirnerschütterung ausgefallen... Ja, ich weiss, man kann sich auch anstellen - aber ich darf das, ich bin ein Mädchen!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Google schrieb:


> MM freut sich sicher auch auf die weibliche Verstärkung.



Du meinst, dass ich mir die frauenfeindlichen Abfälligkeiten mit jemandem teilen kann???


----------



## Hopi (31. Oktober 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Wie jetzt, echt nicht?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube ja das Fahrtraining nicht viel bringen. Das Training der WOFF Leute war aber bestimmt besser, da es nicht Kommerziell war. Also mussten sie auch nicht ein Pensum erfüllen. 

Mein Tipp! Mit Leuten fahren die das können was man selbst noch lernen möchte oder sich solche in die Tour holen. 

Hat die kleine ratte auch gemacht  und jetzt springt sie nach 9 Monaten das Roadgap in Winterberg. 

Man kann alles lernen  aber es geht nicht an einem Wochenende


----------



## missmarple (31. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ich glaube ja das Fahrtraining nicht viel bringen.



Da stimme ich Dir voll und ganz zu - zumindest entspricht das den Erfahrungen, die ich bisher (leider...) gemacht hab...  Von daher verlasse ich mich in dem Fall auch auf Empfehlung von "kompetenter Seite"! 




Hopi schrieb:


> Mein Tipp! Mit Leuten fahren die das können was man selbst noch lernen möchte oder sich solche in die Tour holen.



Das zusätzlich sowieso, aber als Ergänzung/Basis/wasauchimmer halte ich das Training in dem Rahmen für eine sinnvolle Sache. 




Hopi schrieb:


> Man kann alles lernen  aber es geht nicht an einem Wochenende



Jaja, die Sache mit der Geduld...


----------



## Hopi (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß und keine Abflüge 

Und immer daran denken, es sind nur ca. 10% Technik und 90% Kopf die uns scheitern lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Instantcold (31. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Und immer daran denken, es sind nur ca. 10% Technik und 90% Kopf die uns scheitern lassen



Von daher ist es doch gut, wenn man an seinen 90% arbeitet und noch sicherer wird.


----------



## Hopi (31. Oktober 2008)

Sicher 

Das Problem ist aber  den Kopf kann einem  keiner freimachen  

Wie ich schon schrieb, wer etwas lernen will (Spitzkehren usw.), sollte man sich Leute suchen, die das können und auch viel auf ihren Toruen fahren. Der Luca, Rocky usw. machen technisch sehr interessante Touren. Wenn ich was lernen wollte, würde ich mit denen meine Runden drehen


----------



## Instantcold (31. Oktober 2008)

Da hast du sicherlich nicht unrecht und das wir hier in der Gegend auch Fahrer haben die Technisch sehr gut sind ist mir/uns bekannt.

Und das mit dem Mitfahren wird ja auch, sofern es Terminlich passt, in Anspruch genommen und Rocky hat mir auch schon Tipps gegeben und jetzt liegt es an mir die zu üben und umzusetzen.


----------



## Hopi (31. Oktober 2008)




----------



## Chaotenkind (31. Oktober 2008)

Hi missmarple, ich hätte auch interesse an einem Fahrtraining zumal zum Saisonstart nächstes Jahr mein neues Fully fertig ist (mir läuft jetzt schon das Wasser im Mund zusammen!). Wollte auch schon öfter mal Donnerstags bei euch mitfahren, um die Frauenquote zu erhöhen, hat sich aber beruflich oder wettertechnisch bislang nicht einrichten lassen. Morgen muss ich mal wieder für eine Woche nach Kassel, da geht wieder nichts hier. Aber rund um den Herkules gibt es ein paar nette Trails und Waldwege mit schönen Steigungen, wenn es nicht regnet werde ich mich dort ein wenig vergnügen. Zum Glück liegt die Schule in Wilhelmshöhe, da ist man gleich im Wald und muß nicht erst durch die halbe Stadt eiern.
Also auf hoffentlich demnächst mal in Natura am Druckhaus!


----------



## Google (31. Oktober 2008)

mm, Deine Anfrage schlägt ja ein wie ein Bömbchen  

Aber warum machst Du mich so schlecht vor all den Damen? Der Lanze ist doch viel schlimmer 

Wenn gerade so viel mitlesen: Ich wollt morgen mal wieder auf eine lockere Runde ins Gelände raus. Ob WAB oder Trails, ob langsam oder noch langsamer  richtet sich nach denen die ggfls. mitfahren.

Es ist nichts großes geplant, ich muß mich einfach mal wieder bewegen wenns Wetter einigermaßen passabel ist.

Ich hab so 11:00 Uhr ab Druckhaus, 11:30 Parkplatz B8 im Visier. Hat jemand Interesse? Dann würde ich morgenfrüh nochmal aussem Fenster schauen und posten wann ich fahre 

Grüße

Google


----------



## HelixBonus (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin bei einem Techniktraining auf jeden Fall auch dabei!

Andere Frage: Wer von euch schließt sich am Sonntag der Fahrt zum Heusenstammer Friedhof mit an?

Gruß

Oliver


----------



## missmarple (31. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Und immer daran denken, es sind nur ca. 10% Technik und 90% Kopf die uns scheitern lassen



Siehste, in meinem Fall ist noch der Faktor der naturgegebenen Dabbischkeit mit 60% zu berücksichtigen... *hmpf* 




Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Wollte auch schon öfter mal Donnerstags bei euch mitfahren, um die Frauenquote zu erhöhen, hat sich aber beruflich oder wettertechnisch bislang nicht einrichten lassen. (...)
> Also auf hoffentlich demnächst mal in Natura am Druckhaus!



Jap, wird schon mal klappen, wir laufen ja nicht davon! 




Google schrieb:


> mm, Deine Anfrage schlägt ja ein wie ein Bömbchen



Joa, bin auch gerade ziemlich erstaunt... 

Nun gut, dann mal die aktualisierte Interessentenliste:
speciallady
Chaotenkind
Instantcold
Lanzelot
Google
ghost48




Google schrieb:


> Aber warum machst Du mich so schlecht vor all den Damen? Der Lanze ist doch viel schlimmer



... und Ihr beide in Kombination seid dann die absolute Krönung! 
Das hat im Übrigen nichts mit schlechtmachen zu tun, das sind Tatsachen, mein Lieber!!! 




Google schrieb:


> Hat jemand Interesse? Dann würde ich morgenfrüh nochmal aussem Fenster schauen und posten wann ich fahre



Wann/wo ist die Einkehr??? 


Für die Mainspacken-WiPo-Eröffnungstour sieht's bei mir übrigens schlecht aus. Komme gerade vom Doc: bin nach wie vor krankgeschrieben und muss Montag Vormittag in die Röhre...


----------



## Hopi (31. Oktober 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Siehste, in meinem Fall ist noch der Faktor der naturgegebenen Dabbischkeit mit 60% zu berücksichtigen... *hmpf*



Das kenne ich doch irgendwoher 






> Joa, bin auch gerade ziemlich erstaunt...
> 
> Nun gut, dann mal die aktualisierte Interessentenliste:




Hopi braucht auch ein Fahrtechniktraining


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (31. Oktober 2008)

@[email protected] Ich weiß noch nicht genau ob ich mit dem Bike oder Auto fahre
@[email protected] Mensch, dass das aber auch nicht besser wird Du mußt mir mal sagen was die jetzt i.d. Röhre schauen wollen. Ich wart mal ab ob sich jemand für Samstag outet, dann sehe ich weiter wegen der Einkehr


----------



## shopper (31. Oktober 2008)

Hallo missmarple, ich hätte auch Interesse an einem Fahrtraining 

Hallo Googel, Morgen hätte ich Interesse mit Zufahren


Gruß Oliver


----------



## Google (31. Oktober 2008)

shopper schrieb:


> Hallo Googel, Morgen hätte ich Interesse mit Zufahren


 Freut mich  11:30 Uhr am Parkplatz ?

@[email protected] 14:15 Uhr ?? 


Wisst Ihr was?  Google spürt, dass er ab nächste Woche wieder Vollgas gibt!

Grüße

Google


----------



## shopper (31. Oktober 2008)

OK 11:30 Uhr am Parkplatz



Gruß Oliver


----------



## fohns (31. Oktober 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Ich hab so 11:00 Uhr ab Druckhaus, 11:30 Parkplatz B8 im Visier. Hat jemand Interesse? Dann würde ich morgenfrüh nochmal aussem Fenster schauen und posten wann ich fahre



Ich bin dabei, 11.00 Uhr Druckhaus.

Viele Grüße an alle, 
fohns.


----------



## Google (31. Oktober 2008)

Oliver 
Oliver  
marpelche ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (31. Oktober 2008)

Ms. Marple kommen zur Tiehteim??


----------



## Instantcold (31. Oktober 2008)

Mal sehen wie ich mich morgen fühle, vielleicht esse ich auch nen Stück Kuchen und trinke einen Kaffee


----------



## missmarple (31. Oktober 2008)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] 14:15 Uhr ??
> marpelche *!!*



*lach* Klar!!! 




fohns schrieb:


> Ms. Marple kommen zur Tiehteim??



Of course, my dear!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wie könnte ich dieser Offerte widerstehen?! 


Fahrtechnik-Update:
speciallady
Chaotenkind
Instantcold
Lanzelot
Google
ghost48
Hopi's gespaltene Mainspacking-Persönlichkeit
shopper


----------



## Google (31. Oktober 2008)

Instantcold schrieb:


> Mal sehen wie ich mich morgen fühle, vielleicht esse ich auch nen Stück Kuchen und trinke einen Kaffee


Die ham für Dich auch Tee und Zwieback


----------



## Instantcold (31. Oktober 2008)

So schlimm ist es nicht mehr, Fieber ist weg und mal sehen wie ich morgen früh drauf bin und was der Kopf sagt

Sonst komme ich wohl direkt hin


----------



## Lanzelot (31. Oktober 2008)

@Google
Ich werde morgen früh auch mal eine Runde drehen, aber schon früher. Wo fahrt ihr lang, evtl. würde ich mich mal kurz dranhängen.

Gruss


----------



## Google (31. Oktober 2008)

Hmmmm, Stefan ich/wir haben nix genaues geplant, ich hab keine Ahnung wo wir wann sind. Fest stehen nur 2 Punkte: 11:30 Uhr B8 und 14:15 Naturfreunde. Komm doch zum Parkplatz und drehe einfach ab wenn Du willst


----------



## Lanzelot (1. November 2008)

Moin, na mal schauen, ob es klappt. Ich will spätestens um 13:00 daheim sein, dann pack ich meine Kram und fahr das WE in die Wetterau zum Radeln. 
ich werde jetzt gleich mal los und mal schauen evtl bin ich um 11:30 an der B8.

Gruss
Stephan


----------



## Instantcold (1. November 2008)

@ google

Wie vorhin mal angesprochen.

Grüße
Instantcold


Birkenhainer Straße 

Länge: 71 km
Höhenmeter: 1130 m

Heute eine reizvolle Wanderstrecke, war die Birkenhainer Straße im Mittelalter eine wichtige Querverbindung zwischen Rheinfranken und Ostfranken. Der Weg führt auf 71 Kilomtern stets über aussichtsreiche Bergrücken und gewährt weitreichende Blicke über den Spessart.


----------



## fohns (2. November 2008)

Hallo,

angesichts einiger "neuer" Leute, die hier gepostet haben  , hier mal die nächsten Vorhaben:

am Montag findet wie schon bekannt gemacht eine Runde am Mainufer (Spackentour=Grundlagentraining) statt. Start am Druckhaus in Steinheim 17.00 Uhr: hier der LMB von Instantcold.

Am Dienstag wollte Google eine Tour fahren und wird sich bestimmt hier noch dazu äußern.

Am Donnerstag findet mindestens eine Spacken-Tour ab ca. 18.15 Uhr (Treffpunkt Druckhaus) statt, genaueres kann ich erst in der kommenden Woche sagen.
Eventuell fährt Google auch eine Tour früher am Tag? Dann gäbe es für Donnerstag sogar zwei Angebote.

Für kommenden Sonntag wurde schon eine lange Spackentour bis Klingenberg ins Auge gefasst (Startpunkt sollte so um 10.30 Uhr ab Druckhaus sein).

Gegebenenfalls gibt es Änderungen der Startzeiten, also bitte hier fleißig weiterlesen.
Möglicherweise, wenns Wetter mitspielt, könnte auch oder alternativ eine Geländetour angeboten werden.

Neue (und auch alte  ) Mitfahrerinnen und Mitfahrer sind hier willkommen 

Viele Grüße an alle vom 
fohns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Instantcold (2. November 2008)

So wie es derzeit aussieht, werde ich morgen bei der WP-Eröffnungstour am Start sein, Dienstag geht es zum Doc mal sehen was der noch so sagt und dann werde ich sehen wie es die Woche bei mir aussieht.

Grüße
Instantcold


----------



## Google (2. November 2008)

Instantcold schrieb:


> @ google
> 
> Wie vorhin mal angesprochen............
> 
> ...


Würde ich gerne mal fahren  Aber jetzt schon (bald) hin und zurück?  Selbst übern Main zurück ist das ein laaaanges Unterfangen. Für nächstes Jahr stehts aber schon so gut wie fest im Programm  Oder hast Du Dir dazu andere Gedanken gemacht?


----------



## Instantcold (2. November 2008)

@ google

Ich werde die Tour dieses Jahr vielleicht bis Gemünden machen und nächstes Jahr hin und zurück, dann ist auch der restliche Weg der Birkenhainer bekannt 

Morgen wird es eine lockere Tour am Main, da können wir das ja besprechen


----------



## Google (2. November 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> Hallo,
> am Montag findet wie schon bekannt gemacht eine Runde am Mainufer (Spackentour=Grundlagentraining) statt. Start am Druckhaus in Steinheim 17.00 Uhr: hier der LMB von Instantcold.


 Jenau 


fohns schrieb:


> Am Dienstag wollte Google eine Tour fahren und wird sich bestimmt hier noch dazu äußern.


Nee, wollte ich net, hast Du bestimmt falsch verstanden. Ich fahr am Donnerstag.





fohns schrieb:


> Am Donnerstag findet mindestens eine Spacken-Tour ab ca. 18.15 Uhr (Treffpunkt Druckhaus) statt, genaueres kann ich erst in der kommenden Woche sagen.
> Eventuell fährt Google auch eine Tour früher am Tag? Dann gäbe es für Donnerstag sogar zwei Angebote.


 Genau  Da gibts neben der Spackentour um 18:15 Uhr noch eine früheres Angebot von mir im Gelände. Frank fährt schon mit.

*Geländetour am Donnerstag​*


fohns schrieb:


> Für kommenden Sonntag wurde schon eine lange Spackentour bis Klingenberg ins Auge gefasst (Startpunkt sollte so um 10.30 Uhr ab Druckhaus sein).


Genau  Erdi01 wollte eigentlich Reha-mäßig mitfahren, aber ab 11:00 Uhr 

Wir werden uns schon einig  LMB folgt noch, würd ich mal behaupten. Vielleicht klappts auch dann schon wieder bei missmarple und instant ?? 

Grüße

Google


----------



## theobviousfaker (2. November 2008)

Donnerstags kann ich net :/ Passt mal wieder super  Naja wir sehen uns hoffentlich dieses Jahr noch


----------



## missmarple (3. November 2008)

Möööhhh allerseits! 

Wie ja schon angekündigt wird das bei mir heute mit der WiPo-Eröffnungstour leider nix...  Aber ich werde mich wohl heute Abend mal ganz zögerlich auf die (holperfreie) Rolle wagen, um wenigstens einen geringen Beitrag zu leisten. 

Ansonsten werden die Herren Mainspacken darauf hingewiesen, auf Höhe Mainfähre mal flüchtig nach dem "Teamfahrzeug" (in Form des vierrädrigen Marplemobils) Ausschau zu halten......  

Yours,
jane sheepskin.


----------



## Instantcold (3. November 2008)

So, war ja recht lustig, das ich euch gefunden habe, was ja im dunkeln nicht so einfach war 

Hatte sogar fast 2 Stunden auf der Uhr und schon eingetragen 

Bis die Tage

Instantcold


----------



## Google (3. November 2008)

Eigentlich solltest Du auch ein bisserl traurig sein weil Du das an der Seligenstädter Fähre verpasst hast:





Haben wir nicht ein ganz besonderes, ja ein gaaaanz liiiiebes Schäflein in unseren Reihen 

Sie stand da.....in der Abenddämmerung...direkt neben der Seligenstädter Basilika......an unserem geliebten Mainradweg.....Der Wind blies Ihr durchs wallende Haar....Wäre sie blond, hätte sie wie ein Engel ausgeschaut.......in beiden Händen Wunderkerzen (das stimmt jetzt!)....Wie sollten wir da wiederstehen 

Ich weiß nicht wo es mehr gezogen hat: Durch die viel zu dünne Kleidung oder durch die offenen Münder......

Der ganze Spass hat uns mindestens *3 WINTERPOKALPUNKTE GEKOSTET!!!*


----------



## missmarple (3. November 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Haben wir nicht ein ganz besonderes, ja ein gaaaanz liiiiebes Schäflein in unseren Reihen



 Was doch so ein paar Karotten und Eier nebst gemahlenen Mandeln, Zucker, Mehl, Zitrone und Salz bewirken können... 




Google schrieb:


> Wäre sie blond, hätte sie wie ein Engel ausgeschaut.......



Die Blondine in dem anderen Audi lässt Dir keine Ruhe, was?! 




Google schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wo es mehr gezogen hat: Durch die viel zu dünne Kleidung oder durch die offenen Münder......



Ja, Letztere waren in der Tat Weltklasse! Dass ich Euch mal so geballt sprachlos erlebe...... 




Google schrieb:


> Der ganze Spass hat uns mindestens *3 WINTERPOKALPUNKTE GEKOSTET!!!*



Gar nicht, das waren gerade mal knappe zwei!!! 



PS: ich hätte da noch ein w-n-t-e-r-k-a-i-n-s-p-a-c-k abzugeben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Instantcold (4. November 2008)

@ google

Du hättest schreiben müssen:

Und das wäre Dein Preis gewesen 






Lecker sieht es ja schon aus 

Grüße
Instantcold


----------



## fohns (4. November 2008)

Schöne tour de surprise gestern abend zur eröffnung des WP!!

Danke nochmals an MM un IC für die Überraschungen!!

Viele Grüße vom 
fohns


----------



## dandy (4. November 2008)

Oh Mann, was für ne Tour gestern Abend! 

Noch einmal vielen Dank an die Kuchenbeauftragte des Mainspackenteams! Die Muffins waren wirklich vorzüglich! 

Jungs, jetzt müssen wir uns was einfallen lassen! 

Viele Grüße,
dandy


----------



## Lanzelot (4. November 2008)

Die sehen ja wirklich lecker aus......
Ein Hoch auf das Supplysheep 

Gruss


----------



## missmarple (4. November 2008)

Danke, danke und gern geschehen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  - so langsam könnt Ihr die Lobhudelei dann auch wieder einstellen, sonst gewöhne ich mich noch dran... 

Ansonsten bin ich guter Dinge, mich die Tage mal wieder einem kleinen Ründchen anschliessen zu können.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Den geräuschlastigen Hobel hab ich vorhin nochmal bei Doc G. in G. eingeliefert und kann ihn Donnerstag wieder in meine Obhut nehmen. Und die Versandbestätigung für den neuen Hut kam auch gerade rein.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Ach so, im "Nachbarforum" ist übrigens noch ein WiPo-Teamplatz zu vergeben, falls einer der Herren zuuhuuufällig gewillt wäre, seine Punkte "doppelt" einzutragen... 


Grüsse,
das universalschaf.


----------



## Google (4. November 2008)

Grüzi

wie erwünscht noch ein LMB für die Rehatour am Sonntag. Für Wiedereinsteiger bestens geeignet  Wir ham ja grad gaanz viele von der Sorte  Ich hab einen alten Eintrag aktiviert. Klar is, dass es maximal bis Klingenberg geht.

*Bis Klingenbersch und zurück​*
Volker, die Startzeit ab Mainflinger Brücke dürfte Dir entgegenkommen. Sicherlich auch de Klingeberscher Bäcker 

Natürlich möchte ich auch nochmal auf die zuvor angebotene Tour am Donnerstag aufmerksam machen:

*Auch Gelände muß sein *​
Am gleichen Tage dürfte auch unser Mainspezialist fohns etwas später unterwegs sein. Er kennt dort JEDEN Weg.  Man/Frau ist also dort ebenso gut aufgehoben  Sicherlich wird es sich noch äußern ob er fährt.

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (4. November 2008)

Google schrieb:


> wie erwünscht noch ein LMB für die Rehatour am Sonntag. Für Wiedereinsteiger bestens geeignet  Wir ham ja grad gaanz viele von der Sorte  Ich hab einen alten Eintrag aktiviert. Klar is, dass es maximal bis Klingenberg geht.



Klasse, bin dabei 



Google schrieb:


> Am gleichen Tage dürfte auch unser Mainspezialist fohns etwas später unterwegs sein. Er kennt dort JEDEN Weg.  Man/Frau ist also dort ebenso gut aufgehoben  Sicherlich wird es sich noch äußern ob er fährt.



So schauts derzeit aus. Die Startzeit wird im Falle des Falles noch bekannt gegeben (irgendwo zwischen 18.15 und 18.30 Uhr).

Viele Grüße
Fohns.


----------



## Instantcold (4. November 2008)

Ich rieche Punkte 


Donnerstag werde ich gegen 1815 am Druckhaus einlaufen

Sonntag werde ich wegen der Punkte vielleicht auch zum Druckhaus kommen 

Grüße

Instantcold


----------



## missmarple (4. November 2008)

Google schrieb:


> wie erwünscht noch ein LMB für die Rehatour am Sonntag. Für Wiedereinsteiger bestens geeignet  Wir ham ja grad gaanz viele von der Sorte



Ei jo, eine dieser hat sich mal (unter Vorbehalt) angemeldet. Im Zweifelsfall sind ja genug dabei, die mich ziehen/schieben können! 
Würde dann ab der Mainfähre mitrollen...


----------



## Instantcold (4. November 2008)

So hier der LMB für Donnerstag.


* MAINSPACKEN *​
Die Abfahrtszeit ist 18:30 Uhr am Druckhaus, ich selbst werde Euch entgegen kommen, da ich noch einen Termin habe um 17:30. 

Grüße 

Instantcold


----------



## missmarple (5. November 2008)

Sodele, habe die Carbon-Fräse aus der Rolle befreit und ein paar Pünktchen auf der Strasse gesammelt... Diesmal ohne:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hat sich eigentlich ganz gut angelassen, wenn man davon absieht, dass ich dieses gänzlich ungedämpfte Gerumpel so gar nicht mehr gewohnt bin...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Und den neuen Hut hab ich auch direkt getestet......  

Grüsse,
marple.


----------



## fohns (5. November 2008)

Wie gehts dem Hut, MM?

Ich bin nun morgen um 18.30 Uhr am Druckhaus. Dandy??


----------



## missmarple (5. November 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> Wie gehts dem Hut, MM?



Danke der Nachfrage! Dem neuen Hut blendend - der darunter befindliche Kopf ist noch etwas widerspenstig. Aber das treib ich dem auch noch aus...


----------



## Instantcold (5. November 2008)

@ fohns

Ich komme dir/euch entgegen, hoffe wir finden uns im Dunkeln???
Ich werde so gegen 18 Uhr in Kleinostheim starten.

Denke ich werde zwischen Staustufe Krotzenburg und Seligenstadt auf euch treffen...

Grüße

Instantcold


----------



## fohns (5. November 2008)

IC
Hm. Ich werde Dich auf alle fälle sehen 

MM
Herzlichst.

Alle
Viele Grüße, bis morgen,

Fohns
p.


----------



## Instantcold (5. November 2008)

das du mich siehst glaub ich dir...  Hoffe ich fahre dann nicht an irgend einen Baum...

Muss mir bezüglich der Beleuchtung nochmal Gedanken machen, vorallem nach dem Totalausfall am Montagabend auf dem Rückweg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (5. November 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> MM
> Herzlichst.



Geht doch!!!


----------



## dandy (5. November 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> Wie gehts dem Hut, MM?
> 
> Ich bin nun morgen um 18.30 Uhr am Druckhaus. Dandy??



OK, ich muss mich beeilen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , aber ich versuche morgen pünktlich um 18:15 Uhr bei Dir zu sein...

Bis dahin,
Dandy


----------



## fohns (6. November 2008)

Dandy
Klasse!! 

IC
Akku laden? 

MM
Jaja. 

Bis heute abend, viele Grüße
fohns


----------



## Instantcold (6. November 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> IC
> Akku laden?



  Is klar, aber dennoch muss ich mir was überlegen, 2 Stunden Licht ist einfach zu wenig!! 



Ich werde den MRW heute Mittag schon unsicher machen, bin mit dem Rad in der Firma, fahre zu meinem Termin und wieder auf den MRW 

Bis heute Abend

Grüße
Instandcold


----------



## Google (6. November 2008)

.....und trotzdem wirdst Du in der Endabrechnung nicht der Erste sein 

Bäääh


----------



## Instantcold (6. November 2008)

Der letzte wird der erste sein


----------



## missmarple (6. November 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> MM
> Jaja.


Das Protokoll will schon gewahrt werden, Herr P.!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Google schrieb:


> .....und trotzdem wirdst Du in der Endabrechnung nicht der Erste sein
> 
> Bäääh





Instantcold schrieb:


> Der letzte wird der erste sein



Oha, und das nach nicht mal einer Woche......


----------



## Google (6. November 2008)

@[email protected] Schöne flüssige Runde 

@[email protected] Ich hoffe man sieht sich am Sonntag


----------



## shopper (6. November 2008)

@[email protected] es waren 497 hm , Es war eine gut Runde bis auf die Schrecksekunde mit dem Reh

Für den Sonntag sieht gut aus


Viele Grüße vom 
Shopper


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (6. November 2008)

shopper schrieb:


> bis auf die Schrecksekunde mit dem Reh


Stimmt ja! Das Reh ist echt einen knappen Meter vor uns aus dem Gebüsch gerannt. Das ging so schnell, da konnt ich gar net erschrecken 

Ja dann bis Sonntag


----------



## missmarple (7. November 2008)

Dank des Google'schen Leihglühwürmchens konnte ich mich gestern Abend doch noch auf ein Ründchen anschliessen - und das unvergleichliche Erlebnis geniessen, von einer Wilma angestrahlt (Licht aus - Spot an! *dankeauch*) im Gebüsch zu verschwinden......


----------



## Google (7. November 2008)

Ja, ja, wir Männer habens da einfacher: *Ratsch* *Pack**Ratsch...und weiter gehts.. Ok ich habe ein paar kleine, pikante Zwischenschritte weg gelassen (Anstand)  

Wegen deiner PN: Also wirklich zu dumm, dass ich vergessen habe Dir das Ladegerät mitzugeben  Ich brings am Sonntag mit.

Ansonsten: Das Kabel von der X geht NICHT ab  Du müsstest mal den dazugehörigen Nebenanschluß vom Hauptkabel ein bisserl säubern (oxidiert) und den dortigen (zweigeteilten) Metalstift vorsichtig ein wenig mit einem kleinen Schlitzschraubenzieher auseinderdrücken. Dann dürfte der Kontakt wieder besser sein.

Grüße

Google


----------



## fohns (7. November 2008)

Manche vetrauen nicht der Macht des Lichts.


----------



## missmarple (7. November 2008)

Google schrieb:


> *Ratsch* *Pack**Ratsch...



Grobmotoriker!!! 




Google schrieb:


> Ok ich habe ein paar kleine, pikante Zwischenschritte weg gelassen (Anstand)



Pikant?!?!?! Eigentlich ging's in dem Fall nur um Osmoregulation... *g*  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hmmm, ich glaub, da mag ich jetzt lieber nicht drüber nachdenken, was Du sonst so im Gebüsch machst!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Google schrieb:


> Wegen deiner PN: Also wirklich zu dumm, dass ich vergessen habe Dir das Ladegerät mitzugeben  Ich brings am Sonntag mit.


Ach, macht doch nix - für das eine Mal hat's gereicht. Mitbringen musst Du's mir auch nicht am Sonntag. War einkaufen...... 

In diesem Zusammenhang möchte ich auch schonmal für kommende Woche Interesse an einer Nachtfahrt bekunden! 




fohns schrieb:


> Manche vetrauen nicht der Macht des Lichts.



Mal schauen, ob Du der Macht des Lichts immer noch vertrauen möchtest, wenn *Du* demnächst unter Flutlichtbestrahlung...... na, Du weisst schon.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Mal wieder zurück zum Wesentlichen: fährt morgen wer???


----------



## Google (7. November 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> War einkaufen......


Das geht aber hurtig bei Dir  Darf man wissen welche Funzel?





missmarple schrieb:


> Mal wieder zurück zum Wesentlichen: fährt morgen wer???


Hier gibts ja nur Punktegeier ....Nö ich kann erst am Sonntag. Hoffentlich hält das Wetter einigermaßen 

Ach, und dann wollt ich schon mal informieren, dass ich aus arbeitstechnischen Gründen weder am Dienstag noch am Mittwoch fahren kann  Deshalb bin ich auch schon wieder am Montag on Tour  Falls kleinere Zeitverschiebungen Mitfahrer herbeizaubern, bin ich gerne bereit dazu. Ich fahr halt net so gerne alleine.

*Spacking schon am Montag​*
Am Donnerstag gibts dann wieder ein Nightride im Vorderspessart....natürlich alles unter Vorbehalt. Die Aussichten für die kommende Woche sehen ja nicht sonderlich gut aus, ich bin aber gewillt zu fahren auch wenns ein bisserl pisselt.

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (7. November 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Das geht aber hurtig bei Dir  Darf man wissen welche Funzel?



Bei meiner Nachtblindheit sind 5W Halogen halt nicht so der Hit...  *seufzerchen* Nun bin ich aber was das angeht voller _Hoffnung_! 




Google schrieb:


> Hier gibts ja nur Punktegeier ....



Nix Punktegeier - ich bin einfach nur auf Entzug!!! *zappelzitter*


----------



## _jazzman_ (7. November 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Nun bin ich aber was das angeht voller _Hoffnung_!



Die 2er oder die 4er?


----------



## missmarple (7. November 2008)

@jaz: _4 gewinnt_ ja bekanntlich...


----------



## Google (7. November 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Bei meiner Nachtblindheit sind 5W Halogen halt nicht so der Hit...  *seufzerchen* Nun bin ich aber was das angeht voller _Hoffnung_!


Wenn Du es halt nicht verraten willst....





missmarple schrieb:


> Nix Punktegeier - ich bin einfach nur auf Entzug!!! *zappelzitter*


Gehts jetzt doch wieder langsam mit dem Köpfchen?


----------



## missmarple (7. November 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Wenn Du es halt nicht verraten willst....



Wer (zwischen den Zeilen) lesen kann - ist klar im Vorteil! 




Google schrieb:


> Gehts jetzt doch wieder *langsam* mit dem Köpfchen?



So schon...


----------



## Google (7. November 2008)

Niko, würde mich echt über die Bilder freuen... Sind sie vielleicht schon unterwegs?


----------



## _jazzman_ (7. November 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> @jaz: _4 gewinnt_ ja bekanntlich...



 Tolle Laterne... Die möchte ich aber bitte auch mal in natura erleben. Sie wird ja überall hochgelobt.


@[email protected] Asche auf mein Haupt... Ich dachte, da wir ja auf dem selben Kontinent wohnen und sicher die Tage mal zusammen auf Tour gehen, könnte ich mir das Porto sparen.  Aber meine Erkältung hält sich hartnäckig und so wie es aussieht, wird es am Wochenende auch noch nix mit biken.
Spack doch mal bei mir vorbei, dann drück ich sie dir in die Hand???


----------



## missmarple (7. November 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Tolle Laterne... Die möchte ich aber bitte auch mal in natura erleben. Sie wird ja überall hochgelobt.



Klar!   Also ich hab sie - wenn auch nur im Laden - unter anderem mit der Tesla verglichen und da hat sie mich definitiv überzeugt, da sie unter anderem nicht so einen konzentrierten Spot hat und auch seitlich schön ausleuchtet. Bin schon seeehr gespannt - wenn ich heute nicht schon so platt wäre......


----------



## Google (7. November 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Spack doch mal bei mir vorbei, dann drück ich sie dir in die Hand???


Hör mal Du wohnst in BAYERN? Wie soll das gehen?

Hmmm. Vielleicht spack ich ja mal wieder alleine wenn sich keiner zur Maintour anmeldet und hoffentlich bist Du dann auch gerade zuhause wenn ich zur anderen Mainseite über die Grenze wechsele  Na ja, ich werd mich wohl noch etwas gedulden müssen. Umso größer ist dann die Freude.

Gute Besserung, kurier Dich richtig aus.


----------



## missmarple (8. November 2008)

Google schrieb:


> _jazzman_ schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Spack doch mal bei mir vorbei, dann drück ich sie dir in die Hand???
> ...



Ei Ihr Buben, des kann doch net so schwer sein - da braucht's einen Katalysator, scheint mir... 

@jaz: bist Du Montag Abend daheim???

@Google: Montag spacken wir heimwärts nicht in Dettingen über den Main, sondern bleiben in Bayern und sammeln die heissersehnte CD ein, o.k.?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (8. November 2008)

Du spackst am Montag mit? Und Dir macht ein kleiner Abstecher auch nichts aus?  Ja wenn das so ist 

Jazz, biste abends da? Du könntest natürlich auch heimlich mitspacken...Aber: Pssssst

Edit: Wie pienzig wollen wir morgen eigentlich wegen des Wetters sein? Es wird wohl ab und an regnen, jedenfalls bleiben wir nicht verschont. Wenn es morgen kurz vor dem Start keine Backsteine regnet, würde ich es wagen. Wie siehts bei Euch aus? Gerade kommt die Sonne raus....Irgendwie glaub ich nicht an Regenwetter.


----------



## Google (8. November 2008)

Mal ne OT Frage: Ist der Rucksack für nen Cross zu empfehlen und ists preislich Ok?

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k319/a2818/trans-alpine-25-orange-silber.html?mfid=21


----------



## drinkandbike (8. November 2008)

ich habe den trans alpine 30. Top verarbeitet. Super Tragecomfort. Ist in jedem Fall ein guter Kauf. Möglicherweise gibt es den beim Versender in Kronberg auch vor Ort zum Anschauen. Ich konnte dort vor Ort immer noch beim Preis verhandeln.


----------



## missmarple (8. November 2008)

@Montag: ei, hätt ich's sonst vorgeschlagen??? 

@Rucksack: ich hab auch den 30er - allerdings Modelljahr ca. 2000/2001. Dementsprechend lange benutze ich den zum Biken und Wandern und es ist nach wie vor mein Lieblingsrucksack, was die Funktionalität und den Tragekomfort angeht. Ich kenne allerdings auch Leute, die mit dem gar nicht klarkommen. 
Insofern wäre meine Empfehlung, in einen Laden zu gehen - ein guter Outdoorladen wäre hier ob der Auswahl und Beratung durchaus eine Alternative - und ihn einfach Probezutragen und das vor allem auch mal vollbeladen, da Du ihn ja in der Praxis auch nicht leer oder nur mit Füllmaterial spazierenfährst.


----------



## _jazzman_ (8. November 2008)

@[email protected] Ich hatte den Rücksack im Sommer bei unserem Alpencross, falls Du dich erinnerst. Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Deuter. Aber woran erkennt man, ob ein Rucksack Alpencross tauglich ist???   Ist das nicht jeder Rucksack? Er wird ja eh nur durch die Gegend kutschiert...  Und wie man auf unserer Tour sehen konnte, gabs auch welche, die mit nem stink normalen Eastpack Rucksack gefahren sind... Was ist denn dein Entscheidungskriterium für die Tauglichkeit???

By the way: HiBike in Kronberg hatte mal ein Package Angebot (Rucksack + PowerRiegel + Multitool + Schläuche). Weiß allerdings nicht, obs das noch gibt.


----------



## Erdi01 (8. November 2008)

Nach dem Vorhänge aufhängen, werd ich heute schon starten. Wird wohl die Messeler Hügelrunde. 

Ob ich morgen mainspacke weis ich noch nicht, könnt auch Nidder werden, oder garnix ...


----------



## Google (8. November 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Weiß allerdings nicht, obs das noch gibt.


 Scheints noch zu geben, habe gerade über den Link das Package bestellt  

Es steht ja Alpencross drauf, ich bin dieses Jahr mit einem ausgeliehenen Deuter einen Cross gefahren, drinkandbike ist mit seinen 30er und Du bist mit den gleichen zufrieden den ich mir jetzt auch bestellt habe. Also: Geeignet 

Was soll ich mir da noch mehr Gedanken machen. 

So, da hattest Du den schon gehabt?  Gleiche Farbe gell? 

Grazie für die Hinweise  (Ps. ich bin meistens so schnell (ungeduldig..schlechte Angewohnheit))

@[email protected] Da scheint derjenige _Reha_, für den ursprünglich die Tour vorgesehen war, nun nicht mit zu fahren  Tsssss Wir denken an Dich wenn wir den leckeren Kuchen und Kaffee zu uns nehmen 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (8. November 2008)

... Vulki ist morgen schon aus dem Rennen, Höhenmeter und ich sind nach 4 wöchiger Abstinenz völlig inkompatiebel.  Komme gerade aus dem Messler Hügelland zurück, sensationelle 321 HM und der schlechteste Schnitt den ich je dort gefahren bin  Auch egal, is ja Winterpolkazeit 

Das Wetter wird morgen früh entscheiden, ob ich mein Kaffee in Mildebersch oder Dietzebersch zu mir nehme


----------



## missmarple (8. November 2008)

Sooo, komme gerade von einem kleinen kombinierten Reha-Genuss-Test-Ründchen bei herrlichstem Wetter... 

Fazit:
[x] neue Sattel-Vorbau-Kombination - 
[x] neue Reifen - 
[x] neuer Hut - 
[x] neue Winterpantoffeln - 
[x] neue Bremsbeläge - vorne noch ab und an Geräusche, ansonsten 
[x] neue Kompaktdigicam - 
[ ] neue Handschuhe - irgendwie nicht dran gedacht und die alten angehabt 
[ ] neue Laterne - Akku lädt noch; Test hoffentlich am Montag
[x] alter Kopf - gelegentlich noch etwas widerspenstig, aber es wird 

Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass ich jetzt pleite bin??? 


Was morgen angeht: also wenn's nicht gerade schon beim Losfahren Katzen und Hunde regnet, spricht von meiner Seite nichts dagegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (8. November 2008)

Schade, ich hab heute hier nicht mehr reingeschaut. War schon heute morgen unterwegs.
Geheimtraining a la P. 

Wegen morgen: ich fahr bei schlechtem Wetter, und zwar erstmal den Rechner hoch. 
Dann könne wir uns ja nochmals beraten.

MM
Nee, das mit der Macht und dem Licht hast Du nicht richtig verstanden...

Ich tanz mal den Anti-Regentanz, bis morgen
der Fohns.


----------



## Instantcold (8. November 2008)

Da bin ich ja mal wegen morgen gespannt. Naja egal wie es hier ausgeht, ich werde eine Runde drehen, wollte ja mal neue Wege ergründen 

Wenn aber gefahren wirs, geht es Richtung Bäcker mit Euch


----------



## missmarple (8. November 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> Schade, ich hab heute hier nicht mehr reingeschaut. War schon heute morgen unterwegs.
> Geheimtraining a la P.



Ei, hättste halt mal durchgeklingelt...  Das üben wir nochmal! 




fohns schrieb:


> Nee, das mit der Macht und dem Licht hast Du nicht richtig verstanden...



Hmmm, ich kapier's immer noch nicht. Erklär's mir morgen - Zeit sollte ja ausreichend vorhanden sein...


----------



## Instantcold (9. November 2008)

Moin,

wie sieht es mit der lockeren Tour heute aus???

Laut wetter.com ist in Bayern Regen erst für den Nachmittag gemeldet, in Hessen sieht es da schon anders aus  da soll schon im laufe des Tages Regen kommen.

Von mir aus können wir gerne starten, wie sieht es bei euch aus??

Grüße
Instantcold


----------



## missmarple (9. November 2008)

Morsche, 

hier schifft's!


----------



## Instantcold (9. November 2008)

@mm

das stelle ich auch gerade fest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (9. November 2008)

Hier auch.
BIn damit nicht dabei und verbring den Tag ohne Bike.

Viele Grüße
Fohns.


----------



## Erdi01 (9. November 2008)

... die Dusche, die da bei Euch angekommen ist, ist hier im Westen schon durch. Der Blick auf's Regenradar lässt aber nix guten hoffen. 

Schitt


----------



## Google (9. November 2008)

Wenn einer mitfährt ists mir egal wenns schifft. Wenn net auch net schlimm

Ich brauche INPUT!


----------



## Instantcold (9. November 2008)

@ google

wann willst du los??

1030 könnte ich am Druckhaus sein, wenn ich gleich die Bahn nehme


----------



## Google (9. November 2008)

Ok  Startzeiten-und Orte bleiben wie gehabt 

Instant, wir sind sozusagen die eigentlichen Warmduscher....Regen bei 10 °C Plus 

Bis denne


----------



## Instantcold (9. November 2008)

alles klar bis gleich


----------



## missmarple (9. November 2008)

Mainfähre Seligenstadt


----------



## Google (9. November 2008)

Ööhmm... War doch nur Spaaas 








Dann muß ich halt jetzt mit


----------



## shopper (9. November 2008)

Bien um 10:45 in Klei-Krotzenburg bei der Schleuse 

Gruß an Alle


----------



## Google (9. November 2008)

Alles Hardcorefahrer 

@[email protected] Nach dem Radar siehts doch eigentlich ganz gut aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (9. November 2008)

... als wenn mich schlechtes Wetter schon mal abgehalten hätte ... 11:11 Uhr Fähre


----------



## missmarple (9. November 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> 11:11 Uhr Fähre



Wir müssen dann aber net _Helau_ rufen, wenn der Rest eintrudelt, oder?!?!?!


----------



## fohns (9. November 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Alles Hardcorefahrer :eek



Nee. nicht alles. Ein Weichei brauchts.


----------



## Google (9. November 2008)

Nicole, lass schon mal den Kaffee durchlaufen, ne Bäckerei hat sicherlich auch noch auf. Wir sind dann gleich ALLE da 

@[email protected] Macht nix, Wir denken an Dich!


----------



## missmarple (9. November 2008)

Google schrieb:


> ne Bäckerei hat sicherlich auch noch auf.



Nicht nötig, hab von den letzten Backorgien noch bestimmt ein halbes Blech Quetschekuche mit Zimtstreuseln eingefroren...


----------



## Erdi01 (9. November 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Wir müssen dann aber net _Helau_ rufen, wenn der Rest eintrudelt, oder?!?!?!


... aber mindestens 

Ich muß mal langsam in die Pötte kommen ...


----------



## Instantcold (9. November 2008)

War doch eine nette Tour heute, bei mir hat es leider nicht für die 5 Stunden Fahrzeit gereicht bin knapp drunter geblieben, dafür aber die 100 km geknackt 

Wetter war ja auch fast ganz gut, aber die paar Tropfen von oben waren okay.

Freue mich auf die nächste Tour, leider wird es nächstes Wochenende nichts bei mir.

Grüße
Instantcold


----------



## missmarple (9. November 2008)

Meine Herren, es war mal wieder ein VergnÃ¼gen, mit Ihnen zu Radeln! 

Leider hatte sich hinwÃ¤rts auf etwa halber Strecke ein Dorn (Drecksack, der! ) in meinem Vorderrad verirrt. Charmanterweise hatten Google... 





... und Erdi... 





das BedÃ¼rfnis, Ihre MechanikerqualitÃ¤ten unter Beweis zu stellen!  Mich hat man erst wieder zum Aufpumpen drangelassen... 
Aber schÃ¶n, dass Ihr mal gesehen habt, was das bei den Felgen fÃ¼r ein shice Gewurschtel ist! 

Im Ã¼brigen ist noch zu klÃ¤ren, wer meinen Speichenmagnet verdreht hat?! *hmpf* Hab nÃ¤mlich gerade beim Runterladen von der Polar festgestellt, dass mir ab da die Kilometer fehlen... 
@IC: wieviel km waren's bei Dir denn ingesamt??? Wenn ich von der WiPo-Zeit ausgehe, dÃ¼rfte ich nur geringfÃ¼gig weniger als Du haben... 

Nun denn, zur Belohnung waren die Kuchen heute extra gross und wurden zu Ehren unseres _ZuckerprÃ¤sidenten_ selbstverfreilich abgelichtet:





Schweren Herzens haben wir das Schlaraffenland dann irgendwann wieder verlassen und sind mit Ausnahme eines kleinen Zwischenschauers 





soweit trocken durchgekommen! 

Schuldenbilanz meiner Wenigkeit:

- 1 Schlauch bei shopper (DANKE SCHÃN!!!)
- â¬ 5,10 bei Google (DANKE SCHÃN!!!)

Ob ich Peter Zwegat kontaktieren sollte??? 

Yours,
marple.

PS: 960 Lumen.


----------



## Erdi01 (9. November 2008)

Was hätt des fürn schöne Tag wern könne, auf der Couch rumgammeln bis der Arzt kommt ... aber nee, ich muß durch die Gegend fahrn, naß werden, mein Weg durch die Dunkelheit finden, an Reifen rumwürgen und zu allen Überfluß auch noch Kuchen und ein Eimer Milchkaffee in mich schütten ... tsss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Instantcold (9. November 2008)

@ mm

Habe 103 km auf der Uhr und die Zeit war knapp unter 5 Stunden

Gefahren ab Hanau + 2 km im Ort zum Bahnhof

Hoffe geholfen zu haben 

Grüße
IC


----------



## missmarple (9. November 2008)

@Erdi: jammer net! Mein Heimweg war dunkler, da die 960 Lumen auf dem Esstisch rumgelegen haben... 

@Instantcold: jap, danke! 
Ansonsten sind wir die Strecke ja bestimmt nicht das letzte Mal langgeschockelt...


----------



## Erdi01 (9. November 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> @Erdi: jammer net! Mein Heimweg war dunkler, da die 960 Lumen auf dem Esstisch rumgelegen haben...


Meiner dafür länger ... 

Schön, da ist es wenigstens zu Hause hell  Die Hope scheint ja ne echte Alternative zur Wilma zu sein. Nur gut, dass es die letztes Jahr noch nicht gab. Sonst müßt ich mich ja glatt ärgern   Bin mal auf die nächste gemeinsame Ausfahrt mit den Lichtbomben gespannt ...


----------



## missmarple (9. November 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Schön, da ist es wenigstens zu Hause hell



Da mag ich's aber doch gar nicht so hell!!!  




Erdi01 schrieb:


> Bin mal auf die nächste gemeinsame Ausfahrt mit den Lichtbomben gespannt ...



Jap, ich auch, vor allem auf den direkten Vergleich zwischen der Wilma und der Hope! Aber nicht, dass die Flugzeuge im Landeanflug auf FRA abdrehen......


----------



## Google (9. November 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> und ein Eimer Milchkaffee in mich schütten ... tsss


 Man könnte auch Pinkeldipsche dazu sagen. Und der Kuchen so groß, dass er nur auf einen normalen Essteller gepasst hat 






@[email protected] Scheeee wars 

Grüße

Google


----------



## shopper (9. November 2008)

War ne schöne Tour trotz ein bissen Regen.

Bin in Zweifel gekommen, ob ich 2 LED-Hope (480 Lumens) stornieren sollte und auch die 4 LED-Hope (960 Lumens). Die 4er hat die doppelte Licht-Leistung.Und Koste 70 EUR mehr , Man hat es nicht leicht

Gruß
Shopper


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (9. November 2008)

shopper schrieb:


> Bin in Zweifel gekommen, ob ich 2 LED-Hope (480 Lumens) stornieren sollte und auch die 4 LED-Hope (960 Lumens). Die 4er hat die doppelte Licht-Leistung.Und Koste 70 EUR mehr , Man hat es nicht leicht



Also ich fand den Unterschied im direkten Vergleich schon beachtlich - auch was die Abstrahlung durch die (logischerweise) abweichende Anordnung der LEDs angeht... Vielleicht ist Dir die 4er aber auch zu hell, soll's ja auch geben! 
Im Zweifelsfall veranstalten wir die Tage mal eine kleine Lichtparade...


----------



## missmarple (10. November 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Im Zweifelsfall veranstalten wir die Tage mal eine kleine Lichtparade...



Na, wenn ich das richtig sehe, scheint's selbige ja direkt heute Abend schon zu geben, inklusive Wilma! 

Wie's derzeit ausschaut, müsste ich's zeitlich ans Druckhaus schaffen. 

@Google: soll ich Dir die Sigma heute Abend wieder mitbringen oder hat's noch Zeit, bis wir uns mal wieder mit einem anderen Transportmedium begegnen??? 


Bis später,
marple.


----------



## Google (10. November 2008)

Jetzt wo Du ja pleite bist, ists mir schon lieber Du bringst alles heuteabend mit


----------



## missmarple (10. November 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Jetzt wo Du ja pleite bist, ists mir schon lieber Du bringst alles heuteabend mit



Frechheit!!! 
Gut, dass ich nicht wegen Dir auf dem Heimweg von der Arb*** einen Schlenker zu Doc G. gefahren bin, um einen neuen Schlauch zu holen!


----------



## dandy (10. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich melde mich zurück vom kurzen Besuch in der Heimat. Wie ich sehe hattet Ihr eine feuchtfröhliche Sonntagstour 
... und was für riesige Kuchenstücke es gab 

Schade, Schade ... aber das nächste mal kann ich hoffentlich mit!

Mainspacken am Donnerstag? Es soll ja weitestgehend trocken bleiben...

Viele Grüße,
dandy


----------



## Google (10. November 2008)

Auch heute war ein nettes Mainspacking zu Fünft angesagt 

Und weil der Google jetzt genug gespackt hat, möchte er am Donnerstag mal wieder ins Gelände  (Vorwiegend WAB weil der Google im Dunkeln keine Trails fahren muß )

*MTB-Tour am Donnerstag​*
Grüße

Google


----------



## missmarple (10. November 2008)

Anmerkung am Rande: wir haben uns aktuell auf *Rang 32* in der Teamwertung gespackt...


----------



## missmarple (11. November 2008)

dandy schrieb:


> Mainspacken am Donnerstag? Es soll ja weitestgehend trocken bleiben...



Joa, da ich es unter Rücksichtnahme auf meinen Schädel diese Woche noch möglichst holperfrei angehen lassen möchte, wäre ich durchaus nicht abgeneigt! 
Ich übernehme allerdings ob des Vollmondes keine Garantie, dass ich nicht vielleicht doch zum Werschaf werde... *möööhhh* 

Diese Laternenumzügler dürften ja bis dahin hoffentlich wieder verschwunden sein...  Eben bin ich bei einem kleinen Regenerationsründchen natürlich zielsicher im übernächsten Kaff in einen solchen geraten. Im gemächlichen Vorbeischockeln hallten mir dann (bei Stufe 2) Wortfetzen wie "BMW-Fahrer" und "Xenon-Licht" hinterher...  Ahnungsloser Pöbel!!!


----------



## fohns (11. November 2008)

Wann solls denn losgehen fürs Donnerstagsspacken....?


----------



## Instantcold (11. November 2008)

das würde ich auch gerne wissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (11. November 2008)

Meine Wenigkeit ist Donnerstag zeitlich ziemlich flexibel und kann sich dementsprechend anpassen... In Anbetracht der restlichen Besetzung schätze ich mal nicht vor 1800 am Druckhaus, oder?!


----------



## Chaotenkind (12. November 2008)

Ich könnte mich am Donnerstag auch mal etwas früher von der Arbeit verp.....!

Wäre dann 17:00 Druckhaus oder später, je nach dem wann ihr dort losfahren wollt!

Gruß Anett


----------



## Instantcold (12. November 2008)

Na dann sollte doch der fohns mal eine Startzeit nennen... 

Merke schon, morgen gibt es einen langen Arbeitstag....


----------



## dandy (12. November 2008)

Ich werde es morgen leider nicht vor 18:15 Uhr zum Druckhaus schaffen 

Wenn ihr eher fahren wollt ist das auch kein Problem, dann düse ich eben hinterher 

Grüße, 
dandy


----------



## fohns (12. November 2008)

Ich würde gerne um 17.00 Uhr los.
Sorry, Dandy, 18.15 ist mir etwas zu spät.

Also *17.00 Uhr* Abmarsch ab Druckhaus?


Viele Grüße
Fohns


----------



## Instantcold (12. November 2008)

Ich werde um 1700 am Druckhaus einrollen und wieder bis zur Brücke mitfahren wenn Ihr umdreht.

Grüße

Instanzcold


----------



## Chaotenkind (12. November 2008)

Also *17.00 Uhr* Abmarsch ab Druckhaus?

o.k.


----------



## missmarple (12. November 2008)

dandy schrieb:


> Wenn ihr eher fahren wollt ist das auch kein Problem, dann düse ich eben hinterher



... immer in Richtung Licht - wir sind ja nur unschwer zu übersehen! 

_Edit:_ Komme auch zum Druckhaus.


----------



## Instantcold (12. November 2008)

@mm

genau, zwei Xenon-Brenner und ein Mini-Lämpchen von mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dandy (12. November 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> ... immer in Richtung Licht - wir sind ja nur unschwer zu übersehen!



OK, dann weiß ich Bescheid und halte Ausschau nach einem hell erleuchteten Spackentrain 

Grüßle,
dandy


----------



## fohns (12. November 2008)

dandy schrieb:


> OK, dann weiß ich Bescheid und halte Ausschau nach einem hell erleuchteten Spackentrain
> 
> Grüßle,
> dandy



Jepp.

Leute, ich muss mich mal ein wenig korrigieren: bitte nicht losrasen, wenn ich nicht ganz pünktlich bin. Habe erfahren, dass es morgen mitunter ein erschwertes Programm ist, punktgenau um 17.00 Uhr am Druckhaus zu stehen.

Aber ich weiß ja, ihr werdet auf den Fohns auch ein paar Minuten warten


----------



## Instantcold (12. November 2008)

hallo,

ich bin für die nächsten Wochen außer gefecht 

Komme gerade aus dem Krankenhaus 

Hatte auf dem MRW einen Unfall mit einem Hund, linker Ellbogen ist gebrochen. 

Aber der Hammer kommt erst, nachdem der Hund nochmal bei mir war, sind die abgedampft 

Bin mal gespannt wie die Nacht wird, glaube die 4 Paracetamol reichen nicht, mist...

Euch  viel Spaß morgen, 

Grüße

IC


----------



## drinkandbike (12. November 2008)

Gute Besserung aus Frankfurt!! Da hilft dann nur einarmig auf der Rolle zu fahren um die Form zu halten kai


----------



## missmarple (12. November 2008)

@Instantcold: nee, oder?!  Was ein Shice!!!  Was ist denn passiert? Ist Dir der Vierbeiner vor's Rad gehüpft?! 
Zu der Aktion mit dem Abdampfen etc. äussere ich mich jetzt lieber nicht - da fallen mir keine netten Worte ein... *kopfschüttel*  

Hmmm, ich hoffe mal, die "sonstigen Schäden" halten sich in Grenzen... 
Tja, dann erstmal gute Besserung, eine halbwegs erträgliche Nacht und dass sich die "Nachwehen" morgen - ich erinnere mich noch sehr lebhaft... - in Grenzen halten! 

Grüsse,
marple.


----------



## x-rossi (12. November 2008)

oh verdammt, eieiei ... 

richtig der ellenbogen oder das radiusköpfchen? und die passanten haben echt nicht gefragt, ob alles ok ist mit dir? du hast doch sicher ein paar jaulende töne von dir gegeben, oder? diese aschlöscher! 

gute besserung und lass mal die finger derweil von der schoki!

rossi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Instantcold (12. November 2008)

Ich hatte Glück alles ohne Gelenk, aber der Radiusköpfchen ist durch.

naja die haben so getan als: der Jammert also ist alles okay.

Hab ne Bremsspur von über 5 Metern hingelegt, zum Glück ist alles heil geblieben am Bike und an der Kleidung bis aus "Kratzer". 


Ahhh die Schmerzen....


----------



## missmarple (12. November 2008)

Instantcold schrieb:


> Hab ne Bremsspur von über 5 Metern hingelegt



Heizer!!!  
Naja, dass Du ein rücksichtsloser Rowdy bist, haben wir ja schon am Sonntag in der Unterführung festgestellt...


----------



## Instantcold (12. November 2008)

kein Kommentar


----------



## Google (13. November 2008)

Hi Rene  Ich fall gleich vom Glauben ab  

Ich hoff Du hast die Nacht gut überstanden. 

Ich bin etwas sprachlos, mir bleibt nur Dir gute Besserung zu wünschen!

Bleib hart! 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. November 2008)

Hab ne Bremsspur von über 5 Metern hingelegt, zum Glück ist alles heil geblieben am Bike und an der Kleidung bis aus "Kratzer".

??? War der Hund so groß, dass man nicht drüberfahren konnte? Ich bin ja tierlieb, aber bevor ich mich auf die Nase lege..... Ich kenn einen, der hat mal ne Katze überollt. die hat es aber ganz gut weggesteckt.


----------



## Lanzelot (13. November 2008)

> War der Hund so groß, dass man nicht drüberfahren konnte?



Wenn es nur ein kleiner ist, taucht höchstens die Gabel etwas ein, wenn man drüberfährt 

Aber mal im Ernst, ist ne unschöne Sache und Du hast mein vollstes Mitgefühl, ist mir letztes Jahr auch passiert, als ich zwei Frau mit einem Rottweiler überholt habe, ich war zum Glück nicht schnell, weil ich nur langsam an der Bestie vorbei bin, aber dann ist der plötzlich neben mir hergelaufen, dann vor mich.....und einfach stehengeblieben, mein Vorderrad prallte gegen den Hund, was der aber bei geschätzten 70 Kilo Kampfgewicht bestimmt nicht gemerkt hat, und ich im hohen Bogen drüber, wenigstens ist er nicht über mich hergefallen, als ich am Boden lag......
Aber das beste sind die Hundebesitzer...."er steht auf und jammert etwas also kanns es so schlimm nicht sein".........

Jedenfalls auch von mir GUTE BESSERUNG !!


----------



## Instantcold (13. November 2008)

Lanzelot schrieb:


> Wenn es nur ein kleiner ist, taucht höchstens die Gabel etwas ein, wenn man drüberfährt
> 
> Aber mal im Ernst, ist ne unschöne Sache und Du hast mein vollstes Mitgefühl, ist mir letztes Jahr auch passiert, als ich zwei Frau mit einem Rottweiler überholt habe, ich war zum Glück nicht schnell, weil ich nur langsam an der Bestie vorbei bin, aber dann ist der plötzlich neben mir hergelaufen, dann vor mich.....und einfach stehengeblieben, mein Vorderrad prallte gegen den Hund, was der aber bei geschätzten 70 Kilo Kampfgewicht bestimmt nicht gemerkt hat, und ich im hohen Bogen drüber, wenigstens ist er nicht über mich hergefallen, als ich am Boden lag......
> Aber das beste sind die Hundebesitzer...."er steht auf und jammert etwas also kanns es so schlimm nicht sein".........
> ...



genau so ähnlich war es auch


----------



## Erdi01 (13. November 2008)

... ich liebe die Vierbeiner auch  Da hatt wohl Jeder schon so seine Erfahrungen gemacht. Na hoffentlich spührt der Hund wenigstens auch was ... Dir Gute Besserung


----------



## fohns (13. November 2008)

Oh nein!
Gute Besserung auch von mir, IC.
So ein Mist.......


----------



## dandy (13. November 2008)

@Instantcold: Oh Mann! Ich wünsche Dir auch gute Besserung! 

*Aber* die, die am wenigsten dafür können, sind die Hunde. Das Problem steht meist am anderen Ende der (nicht angelegten) Leine! Denn wenn man einen Hund nicht 100% unter Kontrolle hat, kann man ihn nicht (besonders am Mainradweg) frei laufen lassen 

Viele Grüße,
dandy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Instantcold (13. November 2008)

Es kam ja der Spruch: Hier ist die einzigste Möglichkeit den Hund frei laufen zu lassen


----------



## missmarple (13. November 2008)

Instantcold schrieb:


> Es kam ja der Spruch: Hier ist die einzigste Möglichkeit den Hund frei laufen zu lassen



*kopfschüttel* Unglaublich! Da sind doch viele Hundehalter einfach nur schmerzfrei!  
Wo auf dem MRW ist es denn eigentlich passiert???


----------



## fohns (13. November 2008)

Wir werden Dich rächen!!
Die Gelegenheiten sind günstig!

Mainspacken aller Länder vereinigt Euch!!!
Für IC!


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. November 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> Wir werden Dich rächen!!
> Die Gelegenheiten sind günstig!
> 
> Mainspacken aller Länder vereinigt Euch!!!
> ...


----------



## Google (13. November 2008)

dandy schrieb:


> *Aber* die, die am wenigsten dafür können, sind die Hunde.


 Genau so isses! Und da es sich hier ganz nebenbei um einen offiziellen Radwanderweg handelt, haben die Hundehalter die Verantwortung für Ihre Hunde und wenn was passiert, haben Sie dafür gerade zu stehen! Schmerzensgeld, Krankenkosten, usw. 

Liebe Mainspackinnen uns Spacken 

Vom zeitlichen her ist es durchaus möglich, dass ich und Frank gerade um 17:00 Uhr am Druckhaus vorbeirollen. Wie sich das gehört wird die Zusammenkunft für ein Shakehands und (vielleicht) Bussis  genutzt, bevor wir in die tiefen und dunklen Wälder Buchbergtaniens eintauchen werden. Shopper, der übrigens durch kürzliche Einkaufsaktivitäten aufgefallen ist und somit seinem Namen alle Ehre macht, wartet dort bereits auf uns. Wir gehen dann auf (Shopping-?) Tour

Grüße Euch allen, bis später.....und René, bitte bleib uns wenigstens im Thread treu bis Du wieder fit bist


----------



## Google (13. November 2008)

Wen hats jetzt hier im Thread eigentlich noch nicht erwischt? Die noch heil Gebliebenen *BBBBBiiiiiiiibbbbbbbeeeeeernnn* ??


----------



## Instantcold (13. November 2008)

google, natürlich bleibe ich euch treu.

Muss nachher nochmal ins Krankenhaus, Gespräch mit dem Oberarzt  und Gipskontrolle.

Sollte ich rechtzeitig wieder hier sein, werde ich heute abend mal zum Wendepunkt der Spacken-Tour laufen.


Wo ist der Unfall passiert:

Zwischen Eisenbahnbrücke Hanau-Steinheim und Druckhaus, da wo es wieder mit den Bäumen los geht (so die Höhe) vielleicht ist ja meine Spur in den Asphalt gebrannt??? 


Grüße und eine Unfallfreie Fahrt

IC

P.S. Die Hündin konnte am wenigsten dafür, die kam ja wiegesagt gleich mit Kopf unten an und wollte mich gesund trösten  Dann kam Herchen  und hat sie festgemacht, den Spruch dabei gesagt und ist wohl abgedampft....


----------



## Instantcold (13. November 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Wenn hats jetzt hier im Thread eigentlich noch nicht erwischt? Die noch heil Gebliebenen *BBBBBiiiiiiiibbbbbbbeeeeeernnn* ??



Wäre ich in der Firma nicht aufgehalten worden....... egal


----------



## shopper (13. November 2008)

Gute Besserung aus Rodenbach!


Grüße
Shopper


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (13. November 2008)

Gute Besserung auch von mir! Hoffentlich isses ein problemloser Bruch, dann bist du schnell wieder fit 
Der dreckige Hundebesitzer hat wohl genau gewusst auf was für verlorenem (rechtlichen) Boden er steht und ist deshalb so schnell abgedampft.


----------



## shopper (13. November 2008)

@[email protected] eine gute Trainingsrunde 







[/URL][/IMG]


Grüße Shopper


----------



## drinkandbike (13. November 2008)

Sind noch alle Fahrer heil oder gabs wieder Knochenbrüche???
(die Frage ist ja wohl angebracht)


----------



## Instantcold (13. November 2008)

@drinkandbike

Ich vermelde einen Knochenbruch 

What happens?? Siehe vorherige Einträge

Grüße

IC

P.S. Sorry hatte im Krankenhaus länger gedauert, sonst wäre ich vorhin am Wendepunkt gewesen...


----------



## Google (14. November 2008)

shopper schrieb:


> @[email protected] eine gute Trainingsrunde


Für mich war das gestern ganz schön hart auch wenn es so aussah ich würde mir Zeit lassen  Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass so ne Tour 2-3 Wochen zu früh für mich war, - immerhin waren es bei mir auch mehr als 60 Km mit einem 18,6 er Schnitt (man bedenke mit HeavyHahnenkammaufstieg) - hab ich erst daheim registriert, dass die Tour viel zu hart für mich war. Mir hat alles weh getan  Und dann hat es sich gerächt, dass ich in letzter Zeit viel zu wenig trinke und seit Tagen kein Magnesium zu mir nahm (Scheiß Stress): Heftigste Beinkrämpfe hatte ich noch....

Das nächste mal wird ein Gang langsamer gefahren! Aber geil wars trotzdem 

@[email protected] Wie war Eure Tour gestern eigentlich? @[email protected] Und? Wars Ok? 

*@[email protected]* Ich hab schon vernommen, dass einige am Samstag nicht können. Das ist aber der einzige Tag wo ich kann. Hat noch jemand Lust am Samstag was gemeinsames zu fahren? Geschwindigkeit wird angepasst. Wenn ja, ein Vorschlag wäre förderlich weil ichs selbstr nicht so genau weiß was ich fahren möchte.

Ps.: @Spessartschä[email protected] Wieso haste eigentlich am Druckhaus so böse geschaut? Oder hab ich mir das eingebildet? Möh 

Grüße


Google


----------



## missmarple (14. November 2008)

@Instantcold: hat sich der Doc denn auch zur mutmasslichen Heildauer geäussert??? Schätze mal locker 4 bis 6 Wochen, oder?! Weiterhin gute Besserung! 
Wenn Deine Bremsspur an besagter Stelle am rechten Rand des MRW ist, hab ich sie wohl übrigens gestern gesichtet... 




Google schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand Lust am Samstag was gemeinsames zu fahren? Geschwindigkeit wird angepasst. Wenn ja, ein Vorschlag wäre förderlich weil ichs selbstr nicht so genau weiß was ich fahren möchte.



*meld* Ich würd mich mal wieder versuchshalber zum Waldspacken auf die WAB wagen... 




Google schrieb:


> Ps.: @Spessartschä[email protected] Wieso haste eigentlich am Druckhaus so böse geschaut? Oder hab ich mir das eingebildet? Möh



Hab ich???  Hmmm, nicht vorsätzlich - war nur gestern kopfmässig woanders, weil etwas "unschöne" Post bekommen... 


@Donnerstags-Mainspacken: Sorry nochmal für die "Geräuschkulisse", die ich gestern geboten habe...  Das wird wieder besser, wenn sich das Asthmatiker-Lüngchen an die Kälte gewöhnt hat! 


Yours,
killerschaf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drinkandbike (14. November 2008)

ich würde ja gern mal wieder mitfahren aber....Winterzeit ist Bastelzeit: bedeutet aktuell ist mein Bike noch nicht fahrtüchtig. Gabel kommt noch!

dann greife ich wieder an!

Grüsse kai aus F.


----------



## Instantcold (14. November 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> @Instantcold:
> Wenn Deine Bremsspur an besagter Stelle am rechten Rand des MRW ist, hab ich sie wohl übrigens gestern gesichtet...
> 
> 
> ...



ja die ist am rechten Rand.

Bezüglich dem Doc-Termin gestern, naja es war ein anderer Arzt und der dachte es soll Operiert werden  Naja und ohne Bilder lässt sich nichts beurteilen. 

Nächste Woche kommt die Gipsschine wieder ab und nochmal Röntgen.
Dann weis ich mehr

Grüße
IC


----------



## Google (14. November 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> *meld* Ich würd mich mal wieder versuchshalber zum Waldspacken auf die WAB wagen...


Ok. Locker im Wald fahren, da hätt ich Lust drauf. 11:30 Uhr beim Crazy Kaktus oder an der Schleuse ? Darfst es Dir aussuchen  Ich mach dann einen Eintrag.

Das unerfreuliche kannst Du mir ja dann erzählen. Hoffentlich ists nicht so schlimm.

@[email protected] Dann sieh mal zu das Deine gabel kommt


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. November 2008)

@[email protected] Und? Wars Ok? 

Ja, war eine recht gemütliche Tour!

Mein Freund treibt mich auf solchen Strecken immer mit einem 26-27er Schnitt vorwärts! Ist aber ok, außer wenn wir schon 120 km oder mehr hinter uns haben. Dann maule ich schon mal und drücke das Tempo auf 23-24 runter. Leider hab ich diesen Samstag bis 13:00 Uhr Dienst und am Sonntag ist, wie auch Mittwochs, in der Regel Teamtraining (diesmal schwänze ich aber, weil zwischen 10:30 und 14:00 Uhr ein fettes Buffet lockt!!).

Das nächste Mal nehme ich gerne den Hahnenkamm mit, der Schnitt den ihr da gefahren seid ist ok für mich.
Ich schaue mal, dass ich mir den Donnerstag nachmittag weitestgehend frei halten kann um die 17:00 Uhr zu schaffen. Habe halt gute 30 Minuten Anfahrt von Bischofsheim.

Grüsse
Anett


----------



## missmarple (14. November 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Ok. Locker im Wald fahren, da hätt ich Lust drauf. 11:30 Uhr beim Crazy Kaktus oder an der Schleuse ? Darfst es Dir aussuchen



Wie gnädig!  Kaktus ist o.k., aber 1130 schaff ich nicht - kann frühestens um 1200 dort sein, 1230 wäre noch besser. Oder ist Dir das zu spät???


----------



## Google (14. November 2008)

Hi Nicole

weißte was, wir sehen uns um 14:00 Uhr an altbewährter Stelle am Ortsrand von Oberrodenbach  Meine Family ist morgen schon recht früh ausser Haus, was soll ich da Zuhause noch rumhängen  Was hälste denn davon? Ich sitz sonst hier auf heissen Kohlen 

Last-Minute-Eintrag mach ich jetzt keinen mehr

@[email protected] Also bergig im Gelände wirds am kommenden Donnerstag auf alle Fälle....aber wahrscheinlich ein paar HM weniger und vom Schnitt auch ein bisserl langsamer. Obs wieder der Hahnenkamm wird steht auch noch nicht fest, das wird vom Guide immer recht kurzfristig festgelegt. Den kenn ich ganz gut  Aber es wird Dir schon Spass machen.

Gibts eigentlich auch ein paar die am Sonntag fahren? Ich bin neugierig.


----------



## missmarple (14. November 2008)

@Google: mal schauen - gebe Dir morgen nochmal per SMS Bescheid...


----------



## Google (14. November 2008)

Ok, schicke mir eine SMS sobald Du bescheid weißt 

@[email protected] Falls wider Erwarten morgen noch jemand Bock hat, ich fahre so gegen 10:00 Uhr schon los, einfach hier melden. Pause um 14:00 Uhr im Naturfreundehaus...wie immer halt 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Instantcold (14. November 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Pause um 14:00 Uhr im Naturfreundehaus...wie immer halt



und ich kann zur zeit kein Auto fahren 
Wünsche Euch viel Spaß 

Grüße
IC


----------



## Erdi01 (14. November 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> kann frühestens um 1200 dort sein, 1230 wäre noch besser. Oder ist Dir das zu spät???


... ich dacht schon, ich lese hier endlich mal ne vernünftige Startzeit, jetzt kommt der wieder mit 10 um die Ecke 

Na egal, ich werd morgen eh erstmal Stenger beehren, wer weis wie lang das dauert ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (14. November 2008)

Dann starte doch mit dem Spessartschaf und lass uns später treffen 

By the way: Wie oft hast Du seit 2003 Startzeit 12:00/12:30 Uhr bei mir gelesen? 

@[email protected] Schade


----------



## Erdi01 (14. November 2008)

Google schrieb:


> By the way: Wie oft hast Du seit 2003 Startzeit 12:00/12:30 Uhr bei mir gelesen?



Hmmm ... noch NIE  

Ich dachte vllt wirken Schafe wunder


----------



## missmarple (14. November 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich dachte vllt wirken Schafe wunder



Da überschätzt der Eisbär aber gewaltig den Einfluss eines kleinen, unscheinbaren Schäfchens...


----------



## Google (14. November 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Hmmm ... noch NIE
> 
> Ich dachte vllt wirken Schafe wunder


..und ich warte noch immer auf die Worte: "Oh Du mein Hirte" 

Jetzt hab ich mal Laune gehabt das günstig erworbene Scheibenbremsenset von Shimano Deore auf mein Univega zu installieren, dann geht das alles gar net so komplikationslos wie von einigen gesagt:

Erst muß ich feststellen, dass für vorne kein Adapter mitgeliefert wurde   Na ja, ich kann ja schon mal hinten montieren und mit den V-Brakes vorne übergangsweise weiterfahren. Die Scheibe sitzt aber nicht mittig im Sattel und schleift ein wenig...einstellen kann man da ja wohl nix  Na ja, ist noch hinzunehmen, der Günter kann ja mal schauen. Hmmm, der Bremsschlauch ist viel zu lang, mindestens 10 cm. Den kürz ich aber net!! Also doch zum Günter und ausserdem warten bis die Hannebambels mir den Adapter geschickt haben 
*
Aaarghhh* Nix kann man ohne Ärger machen 

Na ja, der Deuterrucksack für den Alpencross ist schon da. Klasse Teil und dazu noch Schläuche, Powerbars und ein Multitool von Parktool in einem Gesamtwert von gut 30   Na wenigstens ist das seeehr erfreulich.


----------



## Erdi01 (15. November 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Da überschätzt der Eisbär aber gewaltig den Einfluss eines kleinen, unscheinbaren Schäfchens...


... nö tut er nicht, ewig lockt das Weib_chen_. Is Naturgesetz, war noch nie anders 


Google schrieb:


> ..und ich warte noch immer auf die Worte: "Oh Du mein Hirte"


... die Chancen steigen, Weihnachten seht vor der Tür 


> *
> Aaarghhh* Nix kann man ohne Ärger machen


... DAS war auch noch nie anders  Deswegen guggt der BadBoy auch so grimmig ...


----------



## fohns (15. November 2008)

Am SONNTAG gibts ab 11.15 Uhr (Treffpunkt Druckhaus) eine flache Tour durchs Gelände bis Aschaffenburg. Welchen Weg wir bis dorthin nehmen (und wo der Kuchen eingenommen wird), steht noch nicht fest und wird spontan an den Weggabelungen entschieden. Also Geduld ist gefragt, Verfahren möglich.
Jedenfalls wird von AB bis HU standesgemäß gespackt.

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## missmarple (15. November 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... nö tut er nicht, ewig lockt das Weib_chen_. Is Naturgesetz, war noch nie anders



PROTEST!!! Dieses Naturgesetzt widerlege ich hiermit offiziell! Hmmm, ich sehe vor meinem geistigen Auge schon den ersten Apfel "nach oben fallen"... 




fohns schrieb:


> Wer ist dabei?



Möööhhh!!! Da ich dieses WE sonst gar keinen Kuchen bekomme...... 


_Edit:_ Starte nachher gegen 1230/1300 auf ein gemächliches (kuchenfreies) WAB-Ründchen - falls wer mit mag...


----------



## BlackTrek (15. November 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> PROTEST!!! Dieses Naturgesetzt widerlege ich hiermit offiziell! Hmmm, ich sehe vor meinem geistigen Auge schon den ersten Apfel "nach oben fallen"...



Viel Glück mit den Äpfeln, aber wir kennen unseren Google...


----------



## Erdi01 (15. November 2008)

wer konstruiert den sowas, da passt keine 160ziger Marta drauf ... 

... nun am Rahmen kann und werde ich ja wohl kaum was raussägen  jetzt darf ich mittels Adaper mein BadBoy auf 180ziger Scheibe aufrüsten 



 

Die geilen "BadBoy Bremsscheiben", die schon im Stand heiß sind  liegen natürlich in 160ziger Ausführung hier. Jetzt darf ich Bitte Bitte machen, dass ich sie noch in 180ziger tauschen kann 

"Entzückend Baby" ich bin begeistert ... soviel zum Thema:



Google schrieb:


> *
> Aaarghhh* Nix kann man ohne Ärger machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (15. November 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> Am SONNTAG gibts ab 11.15 Uhr (Treffpunkt Druckhaus) eine *flache* Tour *durchs Gelände bis Aschaffenburg*.


wie geht das denn , gedanklich habe ich da ständig den hubbeligen Spessart im Weg. Mal sehen wann ich morgen aufstehe, vllt gugg ich's mir dann einfach an


----------



## Google (15. November 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Viel Glück mit den Äpfeln, aber wir kennen unseren Google...



*Häääääääääääääääääääää?????????????*  Input, ich brauch Input!

@[email protected] Das ist echt selten wenn mal auf Anhieb was klappt. Zumindest ist das meine Erfahrung. 

Ich werde im übrigen auf dem Univega auch nur 160er Scheiben haben. Ich denke für meine Schlechtwetter-/Winterfahrten bei uns im Vorderspessart müßte es langen.

@[email protected] Ohne mich Kuchen fassen ??  Euch viel Spass

@[email protected] Wann kannst Du nochmals frühstens am Dienstag? 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (15. November 2008)

*@Google*, ja  ich habe ja schon genug Räder aufgebaut, irgendwas is immer ... 180ziger Scheibe habe ich bisslang nur auf dem Gemini und auch da nur vorn. Wenn ich schon das silber der Adaper sehe muß ich :kotz: Zum Glück habe ich immer ne mattschwarze Spühdose im Keller  Vllt fliegt die Marta auch zurück ins Große E und ich suche mir was anderes, weis noch nicht.


----------



## missmarple (15. November 2008)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Wann kannst Du nochmals frühstens am Dienstag?



Hmmm, schwer zu sagen - aber vor 1800 auf gar keinen Fall... 

Für solche Fälle wie heute Mittag sollten wir die Grundausstattung von Schlauch, Werkzeug, Pumpe, etc. eventuell um einen "Notfallkuchen" erweitern! 

Ansonsten drängt sich mir der Eindruck auf, dass wir hier ein echtes Bremsenproblem haben!  Meine Louise hat ihrem Ruf als Quietschwunder heute auch mal wieder alle Ehre gemacht und wurde über die Fahrt verteilt immer lauter......  Werde wohl kommende Woche doch nochmal bei Doc G. einkehren.


----------



## Instantcold (15. November 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> Jedenfalls wird von AB bis HU standesgemäß gespackt.
> 
> Wer ist dabei?



Servus fohns,

gibt es ein Zeitfenster wann Ihr wieder zurück fahrt???
Dann könnte ich die Spacking-Strecke für eine Zwangs-Walking-Runde aufsuchen....

Grüße
IC


----------



## fohns (16. November 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Mal sehen wann ich morgen aufstehe, vllt gugg ich's mir dann einfach an



Genau  

IC
Nee, weil die Strecke halt noch nicht so ganz feststeht 

Bis gleich den Einen, den Anderen schönen Sonntag,
Fohns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (16. November 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Hmmm, schwer zu sagen - aber vor 1800 auf gar keinen Fall...


 Am Dienstag fahre ich mal wieder mit dem Rad von der Arbeit los wenn es einigermaßen trocken ist. Deshalb wäre dann auch 18:00 Uhr am Druckhaus Ok. Oder was ist jetzt für Dich der günstigste Einstiegspunkt?

@[email protected] Also am Dienstag 18:00 Start. Ich drehe aber in Kleinostheim wieder ab. Wer will, fährt einfach noch ein Stück weiter oder wie auch immer 

*Mainradweg am Dienstag​*
Am Donnerstag steht wieder eine Geländetour an. Diesmal gehts erst am Main entlang über die Rückersbacher zum Hahnenkamm. Die Geschwindigkeit wird wohl wieder recht zügig.

@[email protected] Falls Du mitfährst 17:20 Uhr an der Schleuse 

*Main-Hahnenkamm am Donnerstag​*
@[email protected] Wo bleiben die Berichte, die Bilder von der Tour und vom Kuchen? 

Grüße


Google


----------



## Google (16. November 2008)

*Alpencrossinteressierte für 2009 aufgepasst! Die Tour steht, die Strecke Garmisch-Riva ab 29.08.2009 wird gefahren! Wenn Ihr Interesse an einer Teilnahme und keine PN von mir erhaltet habt, dann meldet Euch bei mir oder im Thread.*​

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (16. November 2008)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Wo bleiben die Berichte, die Bilder von der Tour und vom *Kuchen*?



bitte schön ...





... hoffe es war OK, dass ich dem Guide hin und wieder mal unter die Arme gegriffen habe  Habe mich gefreut den Ein und die Andere heute zu sehen  Bin am Schluß noch vom Feinsten heimgewaschen worden


----------



## missmarple (17. November 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Oder was ist jetzt für Dich der günstigste Einstiegspunkt?



Gute Frage - wenn ich das heute schon wüsste......  Ich geb Dir morgen im Laufe des Nachmittags nochmal Bescheid, wo ich einsteigen werde. Wenn ich's zeitlich schaffe, komme ich ans Druckhaus, ansonsten halt Mainfähre, dafür dann auf dem Rückweg bis Hanau. 




Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Wo bleiben die Berichte, die Bilder von der Tour und vom Kuchen?



Bilder habe ich diesmal leider keine gemacht und für einen Bericht war ich nach der Heimkehr zu entkräftet, da ich mich nach der Fressorgie vergangene Woche diesmal in vornehmer Zurückhaltung geübt und nur _ein_ Stück Kuchen - welches aber durchaus schmackhaft war! - konsumiert habe... 

Yours,
kuchenschaf.


----------



## fohns (17. November 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... hoffe es war OK, dass ich dem Guide hin und wieder mal unter die Arme gegriffen habe  Habe mich gefreut den Ein und die Andere heute zu sehen  Bin am Schluß noch vom Feinsten heimgewaschen worden



Die Freude war ganz meinerseits, solch nette Gesellschaft als Überraschungsgäste!!!
Nee, das war ok und gur so. Keine Ahnung, wo uns mein kleines Helferlein hingeführt hätte 

Aber schade, dass Du (ihr?) noch in den Regen gekommen bist. Ich kam gerade um Schutt aus dem Bike-Keller und dacht mir nur: 

@Rest
Bei mir geht nun erstmal nix mehr bis wahrscheinlich Donnerstag.
Euch viel Spaß und 

viele Grüße vom 
Fohns.


----------



## Ted77 (17. November 2008)

Tach zusammen..

habs schon im Spessartwölfe-Fifi gepostet
hat jemand von euch Infos wegen Nagelbretter Buchberg Anzeige Zeitungsartikel???


----------



## Erdi01 (17. November 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> Aber schade, dass Du (*ihr?*) noch in den Regen gekommen bist.


Ja *wir!*, macht uns aber nix, wir sind ja nicht "Zuckerpräsi" wenn Dir der Begriff schon was sagt  ...


----------



## Google (18. November 2008)

Ted77 schrieb:


> hat jemand von euch Infos wegen Nagelbretter Buchberg Anzeige Zeitungsartikel???


Ich hab leider nix. Was ist denn das für ein Gestörter  Weißt Du denn noch mehr ausser dem Artikel ? Es scheint ja mehr die Seite von Hasselroth/Neuenhaßlau betroffen zu sein. Oder ? 

@[email protected] Ich muß leider meine Touren für diese Woche wieder raussetzen, eine Erkältung hat mich über Nacht eingenommen  Hoffentlich bin ich am WE wieder fit!

Grüße

Frank


----------



## missmarple (18. November 2008)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Ich muß leider meine Touren für diese Woche wieder raussetzen, eine Erkältung hat mich über Nacht eingenommen  Hoffentlich bin ich am WE wieder fit!



Und ich renn mir den Herzbändel ab, schaff mich mitten in der Nacht auf die Arb***, dass ich nachher auch ja bei Zeiten rauskomme......  Wäre denn noch wer mitgekommen oder hat sonst wer vor, heute ein Ründchen zu drehen??? 

Dem Googlechen erstmal gute Besserung! 

Apropos Wochenende: gibt's schon irgendwelche Pläne?! 
Meine Wenigkeit ist vom Schaff aus nun doch nächsten Montag/Dienstag nach München bzw. Freising abkommandiert und da meine Präsenz am Montag schon um 0700 von Nöten ist, werde ich bereits am Sonntag anreisen - aber da wäre vorher auf jeden Fall noch ein Stück Kuch...... ähhh... eine Ausfahrt drin!


----------



## Chaotenkind (18. November 2008)

> Wäre denn noch wer mitgekommen oder hat sonst wer vor, heute ein Ründchen zu drehen???


 
Ja, hatte es eigentlich vor, nur wenn ich gerade rausschaue sieht es nicht gerade nach zumindest einigermaßen trockenem Wetter aus.
Es hat zwar auch Vorteile, wenn man bereits geduscht nach Hause kommt, aber solange das Wasser nicht mindestens 36°C hat verzichte ich gerne darauf!

Wie wäre es denn am Donnerstag, wenn es nicht gerade in Strömen regnet?

Gruß
Anett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (18. November 2008)

Ich wär ja auch soo gerne gefahren! Ich hoffe auf baldige Genesung, damit ich gleich wieder am WE (Sonntag ) einsteigen kann.


----------



## missmarple (18. November 2008)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> nur wenn ich gerade rausschaue sieht es nicht gerade nach zumindest einigermaßen trockenem Wetter aus.



Hmmm, hier in Langen ist es zwar (noch) trocken, aber ich komme hier eh noch lange nicht weg... *knurr*   
Früh anfangen + spät aufhören = schlechte Mischung!!! 

Zu Donnerstag kann ich von meiner Seite her zeittechnisch noch nichts sagen - aber gefahren wird, so oder so! 




Google schrieb:


> Ich wär ja auch soo gerne gefahren! Ich hoffe auf baldige Genesung, damit ich gleich wieder am WE (Sonntag ) einsteigen kann.



Nee, nee, kurier Du dich erstmal schön aus, gell!


----------



## Google (18. November 2008)

tssss...Du mußt was sagen.....


----------



## fohns (18. November 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ja *wir!*, macht uns aber nix, wir sind ja nicht "Zuckerpräsi" wenn Dir der Begriff schon was sagt  ...


----------



## missmarple (18. November 2008)

Google schrieb:


> tssss...Du mußt was sagen.....









So, für heute reicht's mir...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (um diesmal Missverständnisse zu vermeiden: das bezieht sich NICHT auf Dich, Google!!! *g*)


----------



## Chaotenkind (19. November 2008)

> Zu Donnerstag kann ich von meiner Seite her zeittechnisch noch nichts sagen - aber gefahren wird, so oder so!


 
Ich bin Donnerstag auch dabei! Wenn alles klappt ist mein Freund auch mit von der Partie, wir müssen ihn geschwindigkeitstechnisch nur ein wenig bremsen. Er konnte die letzte Zeit zwar nur wenig fahren (hartnäckige Rüsselseuche) aber ist trotzdem verdammt fit!

Übrigens, wenn ich mir die Beiträge hier so näher ansehe, man könnte ja schon fast eine Versehrtensportgruppe gründen!


----------



## Instantcold (19. November 2008)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Übrigens, wenn ich mir die Beiträge hier so näher ansehe, mann könnte ja schon fast eine Versehrtensportgruppe gründen!



Also ich hoffe ja das ich morgen ein positives Ergebnis im Krankenhaus bekomme...


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. November 2008)

[





> Also ich hoffe ja das ich morgen ein positives Ergebnis im Krankenhaus bekomme...


 
Und? Ergebnis positiv?

Ich weiß ja nicht ob du bei einem positiven Ergebnis auch schon wieder fahren darfst, aber wenn ich mir gerade das Wetter betrachte kriege ich die Krätze.
Zum Glück haben wir gestern eine schöne 50km-Runde gedreht!

Mal sehen wie es heute nachmittag aussieht. Also wenn es zum Abfahrtszeitpunkt regnet, fahre ich nicht.


----------



## Google (20. November 2008)

Was würde denn das überhaupt heißen wenn das Ergebnis positiv ist  Sprich Dich aus, wann kann man wieder mit Dir rechnen?


Da ich eh gerade die Rüsselseuche (noch!) habe, kann ich diesem beschissenem Wetter so gar etwas abgewinnen 

Nächste Woche wird aalles besser  Da bin ich auch wieder fit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (20. November 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Was würde denn das überhaupt heißen wenn das Ergebnis positiv ist



Ich denke mal, dass hoffentlich keine OP erforderlich ist... Was gibt's denn neues von der Weisskittelfront, Instantcold??? 
Übrigens sehr löblich, dass trotzdem Punkte gesammelt werden! 

Was heute angeht: ich bin schon eher unterwegs und werde mit meiner etwas sehr geräuschlastigen Bremse nochmal die Fachkompetenz aufsuchen und dann direkt noch ein Ründchen im Wald drehen. Da ich das Wetter für eine ausgedehnte Tour jetzt nicht sooo einladend finde, werde ich aller Voraussicht nach nicht ans Druckhaus kommen.

Grüsse,
marple.

PS: Wochenende??????


----------



## Instantcold (20. November 2008)

So komme gerade von meinem Termin im Krankenhaus 

Positiv:

Es wächst alles gut zusammen, OP ist nicht erforderlich.
Leider ist die Bruchstelle noch deutlich zu sehen.

Negativ:
Gips ist noch für mindestens eine Woche am Arm. 
Naja und noch 2 Wochen Arbeitsunfähig 

Sonstige Erkenntnisse:
Da ich ja nichts an den Füßen habe kann ich wenigstens Walken, das tut nicht weh und bringt ein paar Punkte. 
Es ist sehr blöd in der Haltung des Arms zu schreiben. 


Das wichtigste: Es werden keine Schäden zurück bleiben!!! 


Laut Doc, könnte ich so um Nikolaus den Arm leicht belasten und dann soll es recht schnell gehen mit der Stabilität.


Die besten Grüße an alle Mitleser und danke für die ganzen Genessungswünsche 


Grüße
IC


----------



## Google (20. November 2008)

Instantcold schrieb:


> Es ist sehr blöd in der Haltung des Arms zu schreiben.


Nicht nur das!...Oder?? **muuhhaahahahaaa**


----------



## missmarple (20. November 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Nicht nur das!...Oder?? **muuhhaahahahaaa**



   Normalerweise wird *sowas* doch nur beim Nachtmainspacken ab dem Wendepunkt thematisiert...... Skandalös!!!


----------



## Instantcold (20. November 2008)

genau 

Zur Info für dich Google:

Es ist der linke Arm gebrochen!!


----------



## dandy (20. November 2008)

Mannomann! ... Themen sind das hier wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Instantcold (20. November 2008)

dandy schrieb:


> Mannomann! ... Themen sind das hier wieder



google hat angefangen 


Hauptsache wir haben Spaß


----------



## fohns (20. November 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Normalerweise wird *sowas* doch nur beim Nachtmainspacken ab dem Wendepunkt thematisiert...... Skandalös!!!



Dort walkt er doch die ganze Zeit herum und lässt sich von den Örtlichkeiten inspirieren...

IC
Das sind doch gar nicht so schlechte Nachrichten.
Ich finds auch prima mit den WP-Punkten. 

Viele Grüße an alle vom
fohns.


----------



## Instantcold (20. November 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> Ich finds auch prima mit den WP-Punkten.



Mir fällt ja sonst nur die Decke auf den Kopf. 

Wenn Ihr nächste Woche mal spacken fahrt, komme ich an den Wendepunkt, Versprochen!

Grüße
IC


----------



## Google (20. November 2008)

Tja das biken fehlt eben momentan, dann muß es halt auch mal im Thread raus 

Ich glaub am WE geht wieder was  Es soll halt nur ganz schön kalt werden...auch über das WE hinaus. Ich bezweifele aber, dass wir in unserem Wirkungskreis ne gescheite Schneedecke vorfinden werden. Sonst würde ich nämlich schon mal zum Riden auf frisch gefallenem Schnee aufrufen  

Aber so warne ich jetzt erst einmal für den Sonntag eine normale Tour vor: Eine eher locker angehauchte Tour im Vorderspessart ( Ei, ich muß mich erst mal wieder warm fahren) mit Kuchen fassen. Startzeit so 10:30 Uhr ab Druckhaus, 10:50 Uhr Schleuse (brauchen wir den Startpunkt?) und entweder 11:00/05 B8 oder falls ohne Schleuse, 10:55 Uhr. Das kann ich mir vorstellen. Wer wäre dabei? Oder gibt es noch andere Vorschläge von anderen potentiellen Guides? Ich bin für alles offen......sauber, 100 % diskret...ööhm falsches Forum 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Chaotenkind (21. November 2008)

Mist, haben von heute Nachmittag bis Sonntagmittag Ausbilderfortbildung in Jossa!!! Hinterster Spessart! Ich bin da schon mal mit dem Rad durchgeschossen, ist eine nette Gegend zum biken aber man wird mir nicht die Gelegenheit dazu geben. Mein Kollege würde sich auch schön bedanken, wenn ich heute mittag versuchen würde, ein ziemlich verdrecktes Bike bei ihm ins Auto zu laden! 


Ich wünsche euch viel Spass und hoffe auf nächste Woche Dienstag/Donnerstag!


----------



## fohns (22. November 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Aber so warne ich jetzt erst einmal für den Sonntag eine normale Tour vor: Eine eher locker angehauchte Tour im Vorderspessart ( Ei, ich muß mich erst mal wieder warm fahren) mit Kuchen fassen. Startzeit so 10:30 Uhr ab Druckhaus



Ich bin um 10.30 Uhr am Druckhaus.
Dann können wir ja mit den auswürfeln, die da sind, an welchen Ort der Leckereien die Tour uns hinführen soll.

Viele Grüße an alle vom 
fohns.


----------



## missmarple (22. November 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> Ich bin um 10.30 Uhr am Druckhaus.



Ich auch.  Allerdings bin ich morgen zeitlich etwas eingeschränkt, da ich spätestens um 1600 auf der Autobahn Richtung Süden sein müsste...


_Hinweis am Rand:_ auf dem "X11"er liegt vom B8-Parkplatz aus kommend ein paar hundert Meter hinter der Autobahnbrücke ein recht astlastiger Baum quer über den Weg - schätzungsweise eine Folgeerscheinung des gestrigen Sturms...


----------



## Google (22. November 2008)

ok, dann 10:30 Uhr am Druckhaus. Ich weiß aber nicht genau ob ich wirklich kommen kann. In den letzten Stunden ist meine Erkältung ganz schön auf die Bronchien und nun auch noch auf den Hals geschlagen. 

Ich melde mich morgenfrüh noch einmal. Wenn ich nicht fahre, wollen wir uns dann wenigstens im Naturfreundehaus treffen? Welche Uhrzeit wäre denn ok? 12:30 

Scheiß Erkältung. Die hat mich gut im Griff 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Edith L. (22. November 2008)

Google schrieb:


> ok, dann 10:30 Uhr am Druckhaus. Ich weiß aber nicht genau ob ich wirklich kommen kann. In den letzten Stunden ist meine Erkältung ganz schön auf die Bronchien und nun auch noch auf den Hals geschlagen.
> .....
> 
> Scheiß Erkältung. Die hat mich gut im Griff
> ...



Also, ich meine, Du solltest lieber zu Hause bleiben und Dich die nächsten Wochen erstmal ordentlich auskurieren!


----------



## missmarple (22. November 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht fahre, wollen wir uns dann wenigstens im Naturfreundehaus treffen? Welche Uhrzeit wäre denn ok? 12:30



Ich dachte, die haben sonntags erst ab 1300 auf... Ob das Deiner Erkältung so zuträglich wäre, wenn Du da eine halbe Stunde in der Kälte rumstehst?! 
Ist halt die Frage, wo wir überhaupt rumfahren...... Aber vielleicht/hoffentlich bist Du so fit, dass es zum Mitfahren reicht! 

Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass ich vorhin kurz vor einem Amoklauf war, als Bayern 3 _Last Christmas_ gespielt hat?!    Ach ja, und nicht zu vergessen: :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (22. November 2008)

Also wenn jetzt schon die *Braunschweiger Winterpokalkonkurrenz* zur Pause rät, sollte ich das wirklich beherzigen 

Mal im Ernst: Auch wenn ich gerne mal wieder mein Univega und die neuen Scheibenbremsen einfahren würde, bleib ich doch lieber noch weg vom Sattel .

Ich wäre aber schon gerne morgen am Naturfreundehaus. Sagt mir bescheid obs genehm ist mit der Uhrzeit ( Sonntags ist schon ab 10:00 Uhr geöffnet) Volker, wenn Du dabei bist könnten wir babbeln 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Instantcold (22. November 2008)

Ich schreibs mal hier:

Was halten die Member die beim Spacken immer dabei sind und natürlich auch alle anderen von einem Stammtisch???

Termin könnte ich mir so Anfang/Mitte Dezember vorstellen.

Örtlichkeiten sind noch offen


Grüße

IC


----------



## Edith L. (22. November 2008)

@Google
Schön, dass Du meinem fürsorglichen Rat zugänglich bist!

In alteisbäriger Verbundenheit!


----------



## missmarple (22. November 2008)

Instantcold schrieb:


> Was halten die Member die beim Spacken immer dabei sind und natürlich auch alle anderen von einem Stammtisch???
> 
> Termin könnte ich mir so Anfang/Mitte Dezember vorstellen.



Joa, gute Idee!  Aber nur, wenn ich diesmal nicht wieder so schräg angepöbelt werde - und die Grappa für die Kellner übernehmen muss...


----------



## fohns (23. November 2008)

Lauter gute Ideen hier...

Für die Tour heute morgen:
Reiter Dandy berichtete von schlimmschlammigen Verhältnissen in den Wäldern um ums.
Wir könnten eine Spackentour auf hartem Geläuf unternehmen (nur zur Abwechslung) und uns in einer Kuchenkaschemme mit den/dem Versehrten treffen?

Wenn die Versehrten sich zu dem Vorschlag bitte kurz melden?


----------



## missmarple (23. November 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> Für die Tour heute morgen:
> Reiter Dandy berichtete von schlimmschlammigen Verhältnissen in den Wäldern um ums.



Selbige kann ich bestätigen... 




			
				fohns schrieb:
			
		

> Wir könnten eine Spackentour auf hartem Geläuf unternehmen (nur zur Abwechslung) und uns in einer Kuchenkaschemme mit den/dem Versehrten treffen?
> 
> Wenn die Versehrten sich zu dem Vorschlag bitte kurz melden?



Schlauch......


----------



## Instantcold (23. November 2008)

Sollte Google mit dem Auto zum Kuchen fahren, könnte ich ja bei freiem Platzangebot evtl. mitgenommen werden 

Werde mal eine pn an ihn schicken 

Grüße
IC


----------



## fohns (23. November 2008)

Die Zeit drängt, daher ergeht folgender Beschluss:

Treffpunkt 10.30 Uhr Druckhaus. Spacking auf hartem Asphalt Richtung Aschaffenburg.
Kuchentreff gegen 13.00 Uhr im Cafe Bauder in Seligenstadt.

IC: Du kommst da ja einfacher hin als zum Naturfreudehaus...
Google: Das Cafe kennst Du auch, befindet sich nach dem Einflug zum Marktplatz aus Richtung Mainfähre weit links auf dem Marktplatz. Ist nicht zu verfehlen. Kuchen ist schon getestet und für gut befunden worden. Von unserer Kuchendame....

Bis gleich, 
fohns


----------



## drinkandbike (23. November 2008)

wo wird denn Kuchen gegessen??? möglicherweise könnte ich mich aufraffen!!!
Grüsse Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (23. November 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> Kuchentreff gegen 13.00 Uhr im Cafe Bauder in Seligenstadt.


Ist mir doch egal  Hauptsache es gibt Kuchen. 

Leute, Ihr kennt die schlammfreien Wege nicht 

drinkandbike, kommste? Das ist der erste Schritt zum Alpencross 

Instant, ich ruf Dich nochmal an...

@[email protected] Ja! Zusammen mit den Eisbären?  Klar, Oder ?


----------



## missmarple (23. November 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> Spacking auf hartem Asphalt Richtung Aschaffenburg.



Och nö, da müssen wir gleich nochmal drüber verhandeln am Druckhaus...... 




			
				fohns schrieb:
			
		

> Kuchentreff gegen 13.00 Uhr im Cafe Bauder in Seligenstadt.
> (...) befindet sich nach dem Einflug zum Marktplatz aus Richtung Mainfähre weit links auf dem Marktplatz.



Ähhh, eher rechts - ist aber wie geschrieben nicht zu verfehlen, da direkt am Marktplatz (neben Café "Einstein"). Aber hat der Sonntags überhaupt auf??? Wir waren damals an einem Samstag dort...

Alla dann, bis gleich/später......
marple.


----------



## Google (23. November 2008)

Hmmm Also irgendwie ist jetzt hier nix mehr klar  Schade. Zeitmässig lässt sich das jetzt auch nicht mehr klären. Das nächste mal kriegen wir das hin 

Edit: Ich habs wohl nicht kapiert, der Kaffeetreffpunkt soll laut instant klar sein. Also bis 13:00 Uhr

Grüße


Google


----------



## drinkandbike (23. November 2008)

ich komme nach Seligenstadt!!!


----------



## Kedi (23. November 2008)

Jetzt habe ich Druckhaus 10:30 h verpasst! Habe leider erst eben reingeschaut ...


----------



## Instantcold (23. November 2008)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> ich komme nach Seligenstadt!!!



Wir wären schonmal nicht alleine google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Instantcold (23. November 2008)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Ja! Zusammen mit den Eisbären?  Klar, Oder ?




Ich hatte ja geschrieben: 



> Was halten die Member die beim Spacken immer dabei sind *und natürlich auch alle anderen* von einem Stammtisch???



Gerne sind die Eisbären auch eingeladen, hatte das ja nicht auf jemanden begrenzt 

Grüße

IC


----------



## Google (23. November 2008)

Hi Mädels und Jungs 

ein paar haben es schon mitbekommen, mit einigen von Euch habe ich heute schon gesprochen. 

*Die AKTIVSTEN IN DIESEM  THREAD HABEN SICH ENTSCHLOSSEN VON NUN AN IHRE AKTIVITÄTEN IM RAUM HANAU IM THREAD MTB TEAM - DIE  EISBÄREN - ZU PRÄSENTIEREN UND ZU POSTEN.

AB JETZT GEHTS HIER WEITER:

*
**Klick* MTB Team - Die Eisbären *Klick*​*
Was ändert sich ? Nichts!!! Ich/Wir werden wie gewohnt unsere Touren und Aktivitäten posten und  in der Regel für alle zugänglich ins Last-Minute-Biking eintragen. Das einzige was sich ändert ist der Ort! Der Eisbärenthread wird auch noch etwas umbenannt, dass er seine regionalen Bezüge bekommt, wo die meisten von uns aktiv MTB-Touren fahren.

*Wer sind die Eisbären ? Ihr seid die Eisbären!! Es kann sich jeder beteiligen der möchte und Interesse am Biken hat*. *Es gibt keine Aufnahmeregeln oder sonstiges. IHR seid kein Verein!*

Wir würden uns freuen, wenn Ihr Euch wie gewohnt im neuen/alten Thread beteiligt 

Ich denke wir haben alle etwas davon wenn die Aktiven näher zusammen rücken und ihre Interessen gemeinsam stärker verfolgen. Insbesondere das DAUERHAFTE gemeinsame, wunderbare Erlebnis Mountainbiken  in unseren Revieren und das Fachsimpeln rund ums Bike  

@fohns, missmarple, instantcold, dandy, shopper, drinkandbike, Lanzelot, Chaotenkind, ghost48, theobviousfaker, x-rossi und so weiter und so [email protected] Ich würd mich freuen wenns wie gewohnt weiter geht  Noch eines ist mir wichtig zu sagen: Es ist und wird kein Zwang irgendwas mitzumachen was man nicht will. Das einzige was uns zu irgendetwas zwingen sollte ist unser nervöses Pferdchen, dass mit den Hufen scharrt und Auslauf braucht 

In diesem Sinne bis bald im Wald, am Stammtisch wers möchte oder an der Kuchentheke (Einzige Pflicht!!) 

Grüße

Google


----------

